# FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

Yesterday afternoon UPS dropped off a box with my new F4h-t Turbo, Exhaust Manifold and new DV valve. So now I needed to start doing some work to my car that has been sitting far too long.
1st looking at what was in the box. New FrankenTurbo F4h-t Turbo which is a hybrid K04 using a compressor size of 40/51 and turbine size of 42/50. New FrankenTurbo exhaust manifold and DV. The parts were packaged well and in great condition out of the boxes.
Time to start work.
1st problem that I ran into last night was that there was some interference between the head and the exhaust manifold. The Head has some bosses on it that made the exhaust manifold not fit flush with the head. My car is a 2003 Jetta so it is an AWP motor.
Circled is the problem that I am talking about. I had 2 options. Remove the material from the head or remove the material from the exhaust manifold. I chose to remove the material from the exhaust manifold since it was an easier task.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I had to remove about 1.5mm from all the top edges to get the manifold to fit where I liked it to be. Once the manifold was mounted without interference, I noticed that even though it now fit, that some more material could have been removed. Sorry about the edges not being exactly straight.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Here if you look closely, you can see just how close the fit is. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Everything else went pretty smoothly. All of the factory oil and coolant lines fit to where they needed to go. The Coolant feed could have been and may need to be a little longer (it is pretty tight) , but it is installed and doesn’t seem to have a probem.
Coolant Feed Line

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Oil Return Line

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The Only other problems that I had was getting the Coolant Return bracket to turbo installed and the Oil Feed bracket to turbo. I could not get these 2 brackets to line up with the turbo. I think that it is because the manifold has relocated the turbo 22mm further down and there is just not enough play in these lines.
All of the lines are hooked up to the turbo, just not secured the way that VW designed them to be.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Here are a few more pictures of everything installed……

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And now the motor installed back in the car.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Still alot more to come since I have alot of work still to do. Doug at FrankenTurbo has been great and responds to emails quickly. 
Thanks to Keith for coming over to help with the work.



_Modified by overdrivedgn at 9:54 AM 9-23-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (overdrivedgn)*

great write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
note: I believe you have coolant feed and return lines confused with each other. top, long one to res = return; short, fat one to block = feed.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_great write-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
note: I believe you have coolant feed and return lines confused with each other. top, long one to res = return; short, fat one to block = feed.

thanks for you comments, maybe the picture isn't in the right spot, I was aware that the coolant line going to the back of the block is the feed. that is what I think that I was really showing in the pictures. I know that you can see both of the coolant lines in the picture.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

what make of exhaust manifold did you use?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (badger5)*

Its part of the Frankenturbo. Its his exhaust manifold and DV.
EDIT: Well not part of the turbo itself but from the same company.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

yes, the exhaust manifold and the DV are products of FrankenTurbo. The setup that is on my car is one of the 1st ones that he has had made so some of the fitment isues will be taken care of on later versions.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

good stuff


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

in for numbers.


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Are you the first person to test this? Seems like its a decent kit but I already have my doubts seeing how the manifold cant even fit properly. How much does it cost anyways?


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthernGTI* »_Are you the first person to test this? Seems like its a decent kit but I already have my doubts seeing how the manifold cant even fit properly. How much does it cost anyways?

There are a total of 3 testers. Part of our testing includes making sure that everything fits like it should. Our inputs back to FrankenTurbo of our installs will help them to change or modify their products so when everything is released to the public everything fits as it should.
For pricing information, please go to: http://frankenturbo.com/intro.html


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

hmm watching this...


----------



## fenix420 (Jun 10, 2006)

i don't know...seems like alot of work just to be putting a ko4 (even though it's a hybrid) back on there. i'll hold off on hating till the numbers come out though..lol.


----------



## AzDubbin1.8t (Apr 20, 2007)

this looks very promising. Im interested in the actual power outcome


----------



## BlakPurl (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (overdrivedgn)*

Not sure if this is valid but something else to consider for final production would be cutting the manifold like the stock one between each runner to prevent cracking.


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (BlakPurl)*

sigh....


----------



## theShatteredOne (Aug 11, 2008)

Watching and waiting for the numbers and butt dyno results...


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (ncsumecheng)*

Thats a very clean bay. how are you routing wires?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (BlakPurl)*

...expansion cuts. Yeah, we could do that...


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (jbutlertelecom)*

So the whole kit (Manifold, DV and Turbo) is $899? Seems a hell of a lot better than the e05b which is $1200 for the turbo alone.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (jbutlertelecom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dckeener* »_Thats a very clean bay. how are you routing wires?

Thanks. The harness is running down the back corner of the bay into the frame rail up to the front of the car.

_Quote, originally posted by *jbutlertelecom* »_peaked my interest too... btw, that motor looks great... nothing like a fresh motor looking all purdy and all...

Thanks. it has been a lot of work.

_Quote, originally posted by *.iDubhXc.* »_So the whole kit (Manifold, DV and Turbo) is $899? Seems a hell of a lot better than the e05b which is $1200 for the turbo alone.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by overdrivedgn at 7:44 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## Crispy222 (Mar 10, 2008)

longitudinal turbo coming for A4/Passats???


----------



## pdxbora (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (overdrivedgn)*

which software works best with this setup? will a GIAC X+ file for a K03s work? will it work with any other aftermarket dv systems (forge 007, specifically) or does it require the proprietary one you offer? looks promising, can't wait to see numbers!


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdxbora* »_which software works best with this setup? will a GIAC X+ file for a K03s work? will it work with any other aftermarket dv systems (forge 007, specifically) or does it require the proprietary one you offer? looks promising, can't wait to see numbers!


A DV is a DV. It'll be fine. 
GIAC X+ may fall into limp mode, as it holds boost longer than the SW is written for. Then again, it may not, I've heard of people running a T3S60 on that SW, so I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (pdxbora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdxbora* »_which software works best with this setup? will a GIAC X+ file for a K03s work? will it work with any other aftermarket dv systems (forge 007, specifically) or does it require the proprietary one you offer? looks promising, can't wait to see numbers!

One of other testers already has his car running with a APR K04 file and hasn't menthoned going into limp mode and is holding 25psi then starts tapering down at 4500rpm. Down to what I don't know.
I also have APR but am looking at switching to something else.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthernGTI* »_Are you the first person to test this? Seems like its a decent kit but I already have my doubts seeing how the manifold cant even fit properly. How much does it cost anyways?

this fitment issue is also on other manifolds available.... whoever franken... buys it from it has the same top clearance issue on some heads


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

peaked my interest too... btw, that motor looks great... nothing like a fresh motor looking all purdy and all...


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (jbutlertelecom)*

Very interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is there any other mods to the engine 
Ie rods ?? or head work??? and what software will u be running???
all in all very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbutlertelecom* »_peaked my interest too...


it *piqued* my interest too


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (Crispy222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crispy222* »_longitudinal turbo coming for A4/Passats???

Yes! yes! yes! Please! Please! Please!


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

Is this turbo basically a Ko4-2X hybrid that bolts up in the stock location? EG. factory exhaust placement is retained? this seems like a really viable option for those of us who want to make some decent power with factory sleeperishness.








oh and nice build btw. that bay is strange looking it's so clean. have you got it running yet?


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (vwguy3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy3* »_
Yes! yes! yes! Please! Please! Please!

Lets see some results from the dyno? Anyone what to throw out some HP numbers??????
Thanks
Justind


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well im watch this for some sparkler action


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

my guess is 242whp 295wtq but being held for more rpm than a regular k04


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (coreyj)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_my guess is 242whp 295wtq but being held for more rpm than a regular k04


it better make more power than my k03 did.
250/325


_Modified by theswoleguy at 1:14 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Its all about the curve sir


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeathKing* »_Its all about the curve sir


curve on what a ko3? doesnt exist, its a mtn up and down. just as steep on both sides.










_Modified by theswoleguy at 2:09 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

whats the flow rating concidered on this turbo?


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Budsdubbin)*

watching....


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (leftside)*

Some more progress has been made. I am trying to get it running this weekend. I will be going with Unitronics software after they test and mod their stage 2+ for it within the next week or so. I just have a few more loose ends to tie up before I crank it up. Well on to the pics...


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

That is one stunning bay sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

this guy likes to go all out with his stuff


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (coreyj)*

It sure looks like it


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Here is a picture of the test fit of the front bumper on the car. I have had it repainted since this picture so that it matches. It was slightly off color wise the 1st time around.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

That was more than a little off!! Nice look overall though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You need to post more pics.. Very clean look.. Me likey..


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_Some more progress has been made. I am trying to get it running this weekend. I will be going with Unitronics software after they test and mod their stage 2+ for it within the next week or so. I just have a few more loose ends to tie up before I crank it up. Well on to the pics...










Don't forget that rag stuffed in the intake!







Looking good. can't wait to see the finished results.
Thanks
Justind


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_That was more than a little off!! Nice look overall though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You need to post more pics.. Very clean look.. Me likey..

I don't really have many more pics right now since the car hasn't been out of the garage for quite a while. Hopefully that will change this weekend. Here is one showing the side of the car so that you get the general look.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

Very nice.. Bags or coils?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

^^ hes on bags


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*

very clean very tasteful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

subscribed....this looks like my type of price range http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW...car looks stunning


----------



## G60volks (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (dj givv)*

if you insist on installing the oil feed line mount on the turbo, just have to bend the oil line a bit. might have got bent on the removal. I had to re-adjust the line to fit the small hex bolt back on to the stock turbo.
AWESOME pics!
G


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (G60volks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60volks* »_if you insist on installing the oil feed line mount on the turbo, just have to bend the oil line a bit. might have got bent on the removal. I had to re-adjust the line to fit the small hex bolt back on to the stock turbo.
AWESOME pics!
G

I did end up getting that screw to fit into the oil line. The mounting tab for the coolant line I wasn't able to however.
Thanks for the complements. the problems that I have right now are the wiring going from a tiptronic trans that the car used to be to the 5-speed manual that it is now. The vehicle speed sensor on the tiptronic trans was internal to the trans so there was not a pigtail for it like is needed for the manual. I have the mating connector, I just have to figure out the wiring. I have a bently, but the schematics in the back are like a foreign language to me. I have figured out the back up lights and I think that I have figured out the netural/park relay so the car should start this weekend, but until I figure out the vss, I won't have a speedometer.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

Great build and attention to details, looks amazing and so does your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif have a







and wait for sw - i will be waiting to see the performance on this...


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

What about supporting mods like injecrtors, maf, fpr? Do you keep the stock ones or upgrade like you would on a k04-020 setup?


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Teknojnky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teknojnky* »_What about supporting mods like injecrtors, maf, fpr? Do you keep the stock ones or upgrade like you would on a k04-020 setup?

I need injectors but I have the bigger maf and I have a 3bar and a 4 bar fpr so whichever fpr that unitronics says to use I will use.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If you need any tips on the auto manual swap you can pm me and ill give you my number i just did one for a customer here. Getting the speedo working actually isnt as hard as you think i have mitchel on demand and used their wiring diagrams and it was much easier then the bentley.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubstuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubstuning* »_If you need any tips on the auto manual swap you can pm me and ill give you my number i just did one for a customer here. Getting the speedo working actually isnt as hard as you think i have mitchel on demand and used their wiring diagrams and it was much easier then the bentley. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (slappy_dunbar)*

Damn Beautiful car man!
Hey, you planing on running w/m inj at all?


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Damn Beautiful car man!
Hey, you planing on running w/m inj at all?

I have thought about it. I will have to look into it a little harder.


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

water meth .....good stuff


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubstuning* »_If you need any tips on the auto manual swap you can pm me and ill give you my number i just did one for a customer here. Getting the speedo working actually isnt as hard as you think i have mitchel on demand and used their wiring diagrams and it was much easier then the bentley. 

pm sent. I need anything that can help..


_Modified by overdrivedgn at 12:57 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Holy crap, its Don! I was wondering what you were up to... I'll be watching this thread, I need some more power but dont quite have the cash to fork out for a full BT setup. Or the tickets i'll likely acquire with one. Car looks great as always.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_
I did end up getting that screw to fit into the oil line. The mounting tab for the coolant line I wasn't able to however.
Thanks for the complements. the problems that I have right now are the wiring going from a tiptronic trans that the car used to be to the 5-speed manual that it is now. The vehicle speed sensor on the tiptronic trans was internal to the trans so there was not a pigtail for it like is needed for the manual. I have the mating connector, I just have to figure out the wiring. I have a bently, but the schematics in the back are like a foreign language to me. I have figured out the back up lights and I think that I have figured out the netural/park relay so the car should start this weekend, but until I figure out the vss, I won't have a speedometer.


post this up on tneuros i know there has been a few people to do this swap on there and they can help u out too.


_Modified by coreyj at 1:04 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Redapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Redapex* »_Holy crap, its Don! I was wondering what you were up to... I'll be watching this thread, I need some more power but dont quite have the cash to fork out for a full BT setup. Or the tickets i'll likely acquire with one. Car looks great as always.

Thanks, This isn't a BT, its a hybrid K04 by FrankenTurbo.
Wiring is just about finished. I have run into a few more problems though... This Bora-R front bumper is not fitting with the fmic. The piping on the drivers side needs to move up a lot or be re-routed above the frame rail like on the throttle body side in order for me to keep the fogs which I really would like to do.


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_
Thanks, This isn't a BT, its a hybrid K04 by FrankenTurbo.
Wiring is just about finished. I have run into a few more problems though... This Bora-R front bumper is not fitting with the fmic. The piping on the drivers side needs to move up a lot or be re-routed above the frame rail like on the throttle body side in order for me to keep the fogs which I really would like to do.

Yeah I've been looking at the same setup, just waiting for some dyno numbers to pop up. What maf housing and tip are you running?


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Redapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Redapex* »_
Yeah I've been looking at the same setup, just waiting for some dyno numbers to pop up. What maf housing and tip are you running?

The mass air is a modshack tuned maf housing. It is a little bigger than the vr6 housing. I am using a samco tip.
Front bumper is now on the car. Had to remove the upper horn so that the piping would move up enough to clear the fog lights. I still have to figure out how to mount the removed horn. replaced both of the o2 sensors and have wired up the vss and back-up lights. I think that the wiring in the bay is now done. Just have to figure out the neutral/park relay under the dash so the car will crank.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

You are busting your arse to get this done







The attention to detail is second to none.. What airbag system are you running?


----------



## TAIVWAUDITECH (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

The biggest issue with hybrid Ko3-4 turbos was not the wheels,it was the longevity of the turbos mostly having to do with the small shaft size. If they kept the samll shaft sized for the smaller wheels,hopefully the balance will be good enough that it doesn't self destruct with big(er) wheels on a small shaft.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TAIVWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVWAUDITECH* »_The biggest issue with hybrid Ko3-4 turbos was not the wheels,it was the ... small shaft size. 

To this day, BWA still specifies a 6.9mm journal and 4.6mm stem, right up to the 280hp TTS turbo. Shaft thickness is not an issue with these turbos: it's been at this spec for 15+ years.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TAIVWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVWAUDITECH* »_The biggest issue with hybrid Ko3-4 turbos was not the wheels,it was the longevity of the turbos mostly having to do with the small shaft size. If they kept the samll shaft sized for the smaller wheels,hopefully the balance will be good enough that it doesn't self destruct with big(er) wheels on a small shaft.


unfortunately most people on the site still suffer from a small shaft.


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_

unfortunately most people on the site still suffer from a small shaft.

it's not length it's girth


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_You are busting your arse to get this done







The attention to detail is second to none.. What airbag system are you running?

Bagyard air-ride front and rear.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bagyard


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

where the hell was the magic dyno u ran your car on?


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nomomk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nomomk3* »_where the hell was the magic dyno u ran your car on?

I am still in the process of getting my car running so I have not had the car on the dyno yet.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

I got the started tonight. 1st time in almost a year that it has run. Now it is time to start breaking in the motor so that when Lavi at Unitronics gets the file for the turbo I can put it on my car and put it on the dyno. I am just so excited that the damn thing started....








now it is time for a


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_I got the started tonight. 1st time in almost a year that it has run. Now it is time to start breaking in the motor so that when Lavi at Unitronics gets the file for the turbo I can put it on my car and put it on the dyno. I am just so excited that the damn thing started....








now it is time for a
























your car probably felt like this


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (NH_Bora+)*

LOL


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

Congrats! Now dyno the thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_I got the started tonight. 1st time in almost a year that it has run. Now it is time to start breaking in the motor so that when Lavi at Unitronics gets the file for the turbo I can put it on my car and put it on the dyno. I am just so excited that the damn thing started....








now it is time for a


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brookrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brookrock* »_Congrats! Now dyno the thing.

I have to wait for the software and break in the motor.....but it will be done.


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

congrats on getting is started


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

what mass airflow g/s readings are you logging from this setup?


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Glad to hear you got it running


----------



## stillspoolin (Jul 14, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing what this will put down


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (stillspoolin)*

Congrats, waiting on the numbers!


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just wondering... where did you stick your power steering res? stock intercooler area?


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (InstantKarma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InstantKarma* »_just wondering... where did you stick your power steering res? stock intercooler area? 

Yes, it is just about where the stock ic was. I will see if I have some pictures of it mounted. If not, I can take some.


----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool thanks, im working on relocating it. just not really sure how to mount the stock res down there


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (InstantKarma)*

I made a bracket out of some aluminum I had in the garage. Just a angle bracket that I mounted to the frame rail and then mounted the power steering res to it. Works great and very easy.


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AWPGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_
it's not length it's girth


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (860redrabbit)*

bump
when do you plan to dyno it?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AWPGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_it's not length it's girth 

Yea, unless its a tuna can


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (burkechrs1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burkechrs1* »_bump
when do you plan to dyno it?

Software probably won't be ready for a couple of weeks.


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

Car looks dope bro.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.:3513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:3513* »_Car looks dope bro.

Thanks man... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

Work is coming along. I have a coolant leak that I can seem to get rid of. It seems to be coming from a coolant plug on the turbo, but I can't seem to fix it. I have removed it, changed the copper washer on it and tightened it but it is still leaking. not much but it is leaking. its like it won't tighten enough. Any suggestions??


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

Are you sure the threads match? Try using some plumber tape on the threads


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

yes, they match. I can screw it in by hand almost completely and then tighten it. They are not pipe threads where you would normally use tape. The copper washer is there to seal it, I just don't think that it is getting tight enough because it continues to leak. Not much, a drop or 2 on the floor, that is just with the car idling. I don't know if it will leak more driving.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

Here is where it is leaking...


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

lossen, thread lock, torque too spec. If that doesn't work then you'll probably need a new line that'll seat properly,.. Dyno or bust


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

That's the turbo coolant drain plug... use some plumbers pipe dope on it and re-torque it, should fix it up real good...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (jbutlertelecom)*

^^ x2, same thing as the tape dope I recommended


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

i'll pick up some today and give that a shot. On a good note, the reverse lights and the speedometer are now working. All of the wiring is complete for the time being.


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (cesarel)*

cant wait to see the dyno. tell uni to hurry up with that tune!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*








We need that turbo at our HQ.
Should come soon as i read Slappy recent post.

_Quote, originally posted by *burkechrs1* »_cant wait to see the dyno. tell uni to hurry up with that tune!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

I'm not 100% sure, but shouldn't there be two washers? One between bolt head and line and the other between turbo and line...
If so, and you only have one, that may cause it to leak.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_I'm not 100% sure, but shouldn't there be two washers? One between bolt head and line and the other between turbo and line...
If so, and you only have one, that may cause it to leak.


You are right where there is a line. The area that was leaking was just a plug so only 1 washer was needed. I have it fixed now using a new washer and teflon tape.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

glad to hear you got the wiring done


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubstuning)*

excited for numbers


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mcgillis)*

On the road and on my way breaking in the motor. Unitronics will be starting a tune for the turbo this week so dyno numbers will be after that.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

How does it feel according to the "butt dyno" ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_On the road and on my way breaking in the motor. Unitronics will be starting a tune for the turbo this week so dyno numbers will be after that.









SLaMMiN RiDe


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected]ronic.ca)*

lavi what good homie. get that software ready son, lets see some ko4 action.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*

word.....


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Here are a couple of Engine pictures. Thanks to Sean for the pictures!


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

amazing


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (AWPGTI)*

I am curious to see numbers on this as well. I see Frankenturbo will be available in long. as well. If I don't go BT on the A4 this may fit the bill.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (autocross16vrocco)*

Unitronic is currently working on a file for the turbo. The turbo has been mounted on an engine and is on the engine dyno. We should have a file soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

that motor could use a little more polishing....


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

maybe a Halloween present?


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

Im sitting at my paypal ready to send the cash for this turbo kit. All I need to pull the trigger is a dyno and a list of the mods the dyno'd test engine had. I hope the big wait is for the Uni software


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (PHIXION AZ)*

hope you really arent expecting miracles, its not going to do anything but be cheaper than a real ko4


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (PHIXION AZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PHIXION AZ* »_... I hope the big wait is for the Uni software

Men in lab coats are furiously working away as we type.... Somebody needs to make a Tim Horton's run for them. Guess that oughtta be me...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Somebody needs to make a Tim Horton's run for them. 








Canada....


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_









dope dude.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

Just a few pictures. Pictures by Sean Harrison!!!


----------



## DTK (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

I wish my engine bay was that clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DTK)*

Sick ride dude


----------



## Pinto (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (munky18t)*

Hang tight for all the Longitude 1.8t, hopefully gettng my unit in the next 2 weeks with install and dyno numbers in 4-5 weeks
2004 Passat 1.8t AWM motor 4 motion


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

Very, very nice looking car!
.... but roofracks? really??? I thought "rockin'-the-roofracks" look went out back in 1994.
With a car that nice, you earned the right to put whatever you want on top of it, I suppose.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Car looks good...but we need dyno sheets still


----------



## dixongli (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

so this turbo is not going to make any more power then a ko4, but it will be cheaper? how much cheaper we talking?


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (dixongli)*

it doesnt need to dyno........it looks good.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (AudiTToR)*

thanks for all the compliments. Unitronic has been working this week on the tune for the turbo. It shouldn't be too much longer. As soon as they have completed it I will have it on my car and I will be going to the dyno. The results will be posted for all to see.


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

Pictures by Sean Harrison!!! *THE southernworthersee cameraman!*








Looks even better in person!


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (temporalwar)*

love the car good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

any maf g/s logs yet guys?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote »_









I like the look, except at that ride height there's so much _positive_ camber up front you can actually see the bottom of the front wheels tilted inward








Looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (dixongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dixongli* »_so this turbo is not going to make any more power then a ko4, but it will be cheaper? how much cheaper we talking?

cheaper cuz you won't need an expensive downpipe setup since this unit is in the oem housing, and that means your oem Air piping stays the same too


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Volksdude27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volksdude27* »_
cheaper cuz you won't need an expensive downpipe setup since this unit is in the oem housing, and that means your oem Air piping stays the same too


wrong ko4


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
I like the look, except at that ride height there's so much _positive_ camber up front you can actually see the bottom of the front wheels tilted inward








Looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

That is not ride height. The rear fender of the car is sitting on the tire. I drive with it about 1" to 1.5" higher than that. The height that I drive the car at the front camber is within VW spec's. This car is on Bags so it is easy to raise and lower.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
I like the look, except at that ride height there's so much _positive_ camber up front you can actually see the bottom of the front wheels tilted inward








Looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


fairly sure that is lens distortion from the camera


----------



## 02GTi1.8TcT (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

how about this? this is on B&G RS2 and there isn't any positive camber ?



_Modified by 02GTi1.8TcT at 12:47 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (02GTi1.8TcT)*

There isn't any positive camber on my car up front either. In this shot the car is in the same position and height just a different angle.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

I DEMAND UPDATES!!!!!!!


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (16v_HOR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v_HOR* »_I DEMAND UPDATES!!!!!!!









I wish that I had some. Unitronics has been at sema all week so there will not be any more work done until next week. It is coming though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (overdrivedgn)*

i demand updates


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (01)*

no updates yet. The car runs fine but doesn't have the software as of yet. Unitronic has been very busy this week from being at sema the week before. Believe me, as soon as I get the software I will be on the dyno within a couple of days.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (overdrivedgn)*

Well how does the butt dyno feel? Im sure its like comparing ice cream to dirt given the 5 speed swap along with the other upgrades added


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (16v_HOR)*

butt dyno feels good. I is quite a bit stronger feeling now that I have a manual.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_butt dyno feels good. I is quite a bit stronger feeling now that I have a manual.

I hear ya, the tiptronic 20v's have this crazy weird lag to them that really hinders the fun of the low end torque our motors have with the stock turbo. Ive been meaning to ask you btw, what are you running for your air management?


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (16v_HOR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v_HOR* »_
I hear ya, the tiptronic 20v's have this crazy weird lag to them that really hinders the fun of the low end torque our motors have with the stock turbo. Ive been meaning to ask you btw, what are you running for your air management?

5 gal tank, dual 380's, switch box and dual needle gauges. Nothing fancy...


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

Went 13.8 @ 102 on the stock turbo and I think that's as good as it's going to get on pump gas. I'm looking forward to the updates on this project.


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (overdrivedgn)*

any word on software from unitronic yet?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (NH_Bora+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NH_Bora+* »_any word on software from unitronic yet?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










not yet...I'm sure its not that far off...I think they are just fine tuning the software before they let go of it.


----------



## Jerr2553 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: FrankenTurbo F4h-t hybrid K04 install (overdrivedgn)*

Whats the status of the software, they get done with it yet?


----------



## rocketw31 (Mar 22, 2009)

X_X


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (rocketw31)*

nothing yet....


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

no offense to unitronic but you should have went with eurodyne, i think we would have seen some numbers already.
Damn it! people are watchin' this unitronics, whre's it at?
nah just playin' , i understand it takes time i hope we see some really nice numbers from this though, over 270 hp








fingers crossed


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (hawaii_50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawaii_50* »_no offense to unitronic but you should have went with eurodyne, i think we would have seen some numbers already.
Damn it! people are watchin' this unitronics, whre's it at?
nah just playin' , i understand it takes time i hope we see some really nice numbers from this though, over 270 hp








fingers crossed

I am sure that Unitronics will have a awesome tune for this turbo. They guys there just have really been busy. I'm sure that they just want to get all of the bugs worked out before the tune is released. I'm OK with that so when I ship them my ecu and then get it back in the car there shouldn't be any problems. 
Then it will be off to the dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boosted1800cc (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

Well, maybe you can provide some kind of update to tide us over.
How is the guy with the APR K04 programed car running? I noticed you said you have/had APR SW too, but I assume since you sent your ECU your car isn't still rocking it.
I'm interested in the turbo setup, but don't want to mess with software changes again.


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (boosted1800cc)*

I was told directly by FrankenTurbo (if my memory serves me correctly) that the dude on the APR ko4-001 file with this kit said that it could use some v-tune adjustments and some bigger injectors. Kinda sucks that APR doesn't offer a file for this; and even the ko4-02x. I'll be switching from APR to Unitronic for my ko4-022. It's unfortunate that it's over $600 to switch though, gotta pay to play i guess


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (boosted1800cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted1800cc* »_Well, maybe you can provide some kind of update to tide us over.
How is the guy with the APR K04 programed car running? I noticed you said you have/had APR SW too, but I assume since you sent your ECU your car isn't still rocking it.
I'm interested in the turbo setup, but don't want to mess with software changes again.

I have APR 93 for the K03 setup right now. I am going with Unitronic once the software is ready which it is not right now. I talked to [email protected] today and he was hoping to have the motor back on the dyno by the end of this week. So hopefully it won't be too much longer. 
My car is running very strong right now without any kind of limp problems, but I have not really drove real hard on it because the tune that I have is not for a k04. the car feels much stronger than it ever did with the K03 but that is just by way of the butt dyno.
One of the other testers does have the APR K04 file and after some tweaks with V-tune says that he is not having any problems and the car feels really good also. His car with the FrankenTurbo setup made 237 whp and 282wtq.


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

COME ON UNITRONIC........


----------



## boosted1800cc (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_

One of the other testers does have the APR K04 file and after some tweaks with V-tune says that he is not having any problems and the car feels really good also. His car with the FrankenTurbo setup made 237 whp and 282wtq.








 Right on, that's about 20whp/20wtq more than my K04 made. Defiantly going to have to look into this when my turbo goes


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (boosted1800cc)*

Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_
One of the other testers does have the APR K04 file and after some tweaks with V-tune says that he is not having any problems and the car feels really good also. His car with the FrankenTurbo setup made 237 whp and 282wtq.









that's pretty solid. really curious to see what Unitronic produces


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Car looks great under the hood and all around. I'm on k03s right now with APR and turbo starting to go. looking for a nice -cheapish- long term solution. do you feel this is decent for a daily driver? other than the minor mods you had to do for fitment, any changes to fuel/air feed? i'm running stock airbox, injectors, fpr, maf, map, o2's. have you already changed all this out/upgraded it?


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_Car looks great under the hood and all around. I'm on k03s right now with APR and turbo starting to go. looking for a nice -cheapish- long term solution. do you feel this is decent for a daily driver? other than the minor mods you had to do for fitment, any changes to fuel/air feed? i'm running stock airbox, injectors, fpr, maf, map, o2's. have you already changed all this out/upgraded it?

Yes, this is a great daily driver. The frankenturbo comes with an exhaust manifold and a new dv valve. So this is a direct bolt on. With APR's ko4 upgrade, you shouldn't need anything else, With Unitronic you will need 380cc injectors and a 3" maf which is the way that I decided to go. no other upgrades are required.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ wonder if they will make a maffless file.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_^^ wonder if they will make a maffless file. 

that probably won't happen. Right now the file that they are working on uses the factory maf. So if that goes well the only thing that will be required is new injectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by overdrivedgn at 11:34 AM 11-27-2009_


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

they should mafs are a waste of time.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_
that probably won't happen. Right now the file that they are working on uses the factory maf. So if that goes well the only thing that will be required is new injectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by overdrivedgn at 11:34 AM 11-27-2009_

The factory 1.8t MAF... or the 3" MAF? 
I thought you said before that Unitronic existing k04 file is written for a 3" MAF.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Col-Buddy-Greenleaf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Col-Buddy-Greenleaf* »_
The factory 1.8t MAF... or the 3" MAF? 
I thought you said before that Unitronic existing k04 file is written for a 3" MAF.

You are right about the confusion. It could go either way, and no one will know the hardware requirements until the software file is mastered. Which is really, really close now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Col-Buddy-Greenleaf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Col-Buddy-Greenleaf* »_
The factory 1.8t MAF... or the 3" MAF? 
I thought you said before that Unitronic existing k04 file is written for a 3" MAF.

The standard k04 unitronic file is written for a 3" maf and 380cc injectors. Since this tune is a complete rewrite, they are starting off with a factory 1.8T maf and 380cc injectors and see what it does. they should have something very soon. We will see what will be required.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

True that!

_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_
The standard k04 unitronic file is written for a 3" maf and 380cc injectors. Since this tune is a complete rewrite, they are starting off with a factory 1.8T maf and 380cc injectors and see what it does. they should have something very soon. We will see what will be required.

Our tuner knows it can be done with OEM maf and achieve better numbers then our k04 001 file. Time will tell but since this kit is developed on our engine dyno and that slappy dunbar provided us with the kit we can fully test and reach that goal.
I saw the kit myself and i can say that i was impress with the quality.
Sorry slappy, that mani and turbo is glowing red in our engine dyno room!










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:31 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Alex please don't forget about us B6 guys. I need a file for this turbo as well. Please.








I wish there were pics. I would love to be a fly in the wall in that engine dyno room.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cdn20VALVE)*

No worry, finally this thing is running and we have almost all engines inhouse.
Now we move forward and let me say fast forward like working on week-ends for you guys!

_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_Alex please don't forget about us B6 guys. I need a file for this turbo as well. Please.








I wish there were pics. I would love to be a fly in the wall in that engine dyno room.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I saw the kit myself and i can say that i was impress with the quality.
Sorry slappy, that mani and turbo is glowing red in our engine dyno room!









_Modified by [email protected] at 9:31 PM 11-27-2009_

And the one that you have has the ceramic coating....Pic's would be sweet....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

yeah, for your info overdrivedgn and cdn20VALVE i took shi. load of pics and videos.
On my end i am working on videos and promo stuff.
i will release some soon.
For the Frankenturbo we discuss about doing install videos documentations.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Sweet... I am really looking forward to getting this tune on my car. My ECU is ready to ship...


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

glad to see its moving along. i need to see numbers before i buy the kit.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

There are numbers. out already. 237 whp and 282 wtq. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Apr K04 file.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_There are numbers. out already. 237 whp and 282 wtq. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Apr K04 file.



those numbers should be better with a file specific to the frankenturbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

It's coming!









_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_

those numbers should be better with a file specific to the frankenturbo.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

^ That A/F looks super lean. Interesting. 
I'm interested to see what Uni does for a price on the tune. Somewhere between a stage 1 file and a BT file I imagine.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's coming!









How does it look....


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

price has gone up...still no word on who this "slappy" guy is or what quality the manifold is..


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (DH Photography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DH Photography* »_price has gone up...still no word on who this "slappy" guy is or what quality the manifold is..

the manifold is pretty high quality. I have had no problems at all with it.


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

you also just put it on your car and haven't driven it at hard for decent periods of time. I was all for this turbo but everything is a bit to secretive for me. Seems like a sourced ebay manifold to me but I'd like to hear it from the mystery man first.


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (DH Photography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DH Photography* »_you also just put it on your car and haven't driven it at hard for decent periods of time. I was all for this turbo but everything is a bit to secretive for me. Seems like a sourced ebay manifold to me but I'd like to hear it from the mystery man first. 

Secretive? Selling it to a few people for a discounted price on the condition they publish their results on this forum is secretive? Sounds like someone who wants to be taken seriously to me and isn't afraid to sell a few at cost or less to do so...
I'm in for the results, not to speculate.


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-=GTI=- Zach* »_
Secretive? Selling it to a few people for a discounted price on the condition they publish their results on this forum is secretive? Sounds like someone who wants to be taken seriously to me and isn't afraid to sell a few at cost or less to do so...
I'm in for the results, not to speculate.

what are you talking about? Nobody said anything about discounts or prices, I just said the price has gone up surpassing the K04 price which we know is actually OEM...I am mainly concerned about manifold and who this character is..unless Slappy Dunbar is his real name.

btw the price was 895 its now 1200+


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DH Photography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DH Photography* »_you also just put it on your car and haven't driven it at hard for decent periods of time. I was all for this turbo but everything is a bit to secretive for me. Seems like a sourced ebay manifold to me but I'd like to hear it from the mystery man first. 

WOW dude, I read the threads so I can get more info on what turbo upgrade will be better for me, and U post up on everything Franken turbo... U seem obsessed with bad mouthing him and his work. WTF is wrong wit U pimpin... ****ing hater. Oh and Ur sig... What VW kid scene are U refering to? Are U refering to all the people that dont share Ur omnious knowlege and viwes







... how bout U read up and ask question before stating Ur misconstrued opinions.. OH and the MYSTERY man will answerer all you want to know if you send him an email from his website, or send him a PM. Its not too hard, and its better than bad mouthing something you know little about... get a friggin clue and talk to people like people! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

You're not real smart, at all.
How am I "hating" on something I'd eventually like to put on my vehicle? I'm trying to figure out what the manifold deal is, I've mentioned it and who Slappy really is numerous times and he seems to ignore it. Sorry I like to know if manifold is gonna crack on me 1 year down the road and if whoever is selling me product isn't just someone looking to make a buck, I understand Vortex is just a impressfest and all. Just go with your twin turbo setup like you wanted to..








As for my sig... get over it. You can't even spell.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (DH Photography)*

1200 ... im out


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*

pricing has not changed... go look @ the website.


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry, 1200 for the long, 1000 for the trans, 1100 for trans "coated"


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (DH Photography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DH Photography* »_You're not real smart, at all.
How am I "hating" on something I'd eventually like to put on my vehicle? I'm trying to figure out what the manifold deal is, I've mentioned it and who Slappy really is numerous times and he seems to ignore it. Sorry I like to know if manifold is gonna crack on me 1 year down the road and if whoever is selling me product isn't just someone looking to make a buck, I understand Vortex is just a impressfest and all. Just go with your twin turbo setup like you wanted to..








As for my sig... get over it. You can't even spell. 

Naw I cant spell, but I sure did defend my country for @ss holes like U. I guess Im good for something...I may not be able to spell but Im also kind to people, @ss hat







I may not be the smartest kid in class but I do my home work N i test well, home skillet!
Yeah, I can understand how you feel about putting something in your car that you know nothing about, but how about you send him an email, as a customer, and ask your questions, instead as a vortex @ss hole who makes MULTIPLE references to his product most likely being of ebay quality... like I said do your homework. ASKING leads to knowlege... maybe you should ask with out the negativeness is all Im saying.
OH... aparently you looked at my history (like a stalker) to see that I ASKED about twin turbos... and I was KINDLY educated on how turbos work. This was my first turbo car and I have never worked on one, so like most people who dont work in an automotive field, ive never had to learn forced induction theory.


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (~Enigma~)*

Slappy Dunbar is very quick at responding to emails. I'm sure if anyone has questions/concerns, he will be happy to answer your *direct* emails.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (~Enigma~)*

I knew this would happen sooner or later







Lets try to keep this clean guys, if anyone wants to be an e-thug take it to im http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (16v_HOR)*

Please lets keep this on topic. The transverse version that I have is 979 and has not changed in price. That includes the turbo, dv and exhaust manifold. If you have Specific questions about Slappy Dunbar contact him via email on the frankenturbo website. He is very quick to respond to any email that I have sent him. This is a build/information thread of this turbo and my car and I will post the dyno results as soon as I get it done.


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdrivedgn* »_Please lets keep this on topic. The transverse version that I have is 979 and has not changed in price. That includes the turbo, dv and exhaust manifold. If you have Specific questions about Slappy Dunbar contact him via email on the frankenturbo website. He is very quick to respond to any email that I have sent him. This is a build/information thread of this turbo and my car and I will post the dyno results as soon as I get it done. 

Not trying to start anything, but wasn't it $899 when it came out for transverse kit with everything? Turbo, manifold and DV? I too would like to know why it increased $80.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (.iDubhXc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.iDubhXc.* »_
Not trying to start anything, but wasn't it $899 when it came out for transverse kit with everything? Turbo, manifold and DV? I too would like to know why it increased $80.

I was not aware that it was $899, but now it is ceramic coated so for an additional $80 that is not a bad deal at all.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (.iDubhXc.)*

You should have ordered it when it was less. You could have saved $80.00.








I won't specualte why there is a price incease. But the price WAS great for what you are getting, and IMO the price is STILL great. 
Mani + turbo + DV. for under 1,000! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Longitudal costs more as the kit comes with a larger TIP.


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (16v_HOR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v_HOR* »_I knew this would happen sooner or later







Lets try to keep this clean guys, if anyone wants to be an e-thug take it to im http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Word. Sorry guys.
My question is actualy about FMIC piping for the best possible cooling... would this Turbo require 2.5" intercooler piping, or will 2" work fine because is still a "small" turbo?


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (~Enigma~)*

2" will be fine.


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (eldo)*


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (eldo)*

Ok, koo. so Im thinking of this kit paired with a godspeed (ebay) FMIC fit kit, and a 3" tusedo turboback (with my stock cat cut and used on it) and my exhaust tips re welded to the TB. I was thinking of sending out my ecu to get flashed after all is done, but im waiting on the uni file to see what it does. other wise I think a plain GIAC X+ tune would work fine for me. I dont think turbos this size need to be running 24 psi regularly... just seems like its over doing it a lil.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (~Enigma~)*

im sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (16v_HOR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v_HOR* »_im sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

replied


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

no more thread updates until the uni file dyno results please.


----------



## setser (Jan 22, 2009)

For sure watching this. I could see myself getting the kit very soon as long as the prices stays the same.


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (setser)*

what happened with this thread i thought dyno results were comming soon. I been waiting a week and nada a damn thang


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*

Well, dyno results have already been posted for this setup on APR K04-001 software. 237whp/282tq. Its hard to know what that really means tho, as there isn't any kind of baseline dyno to compare those numbers with. In case you haven't seen it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4637513
But no, the Unitronic tune isn't out yet.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (leftside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leftside* »_Well, dyno results have already been posted for this setup on APR K04-001 software. 237whp/282tq. Its hard to know what that really means tho, as there isn't any kind of baseline dyno to compare those numbers with. In case you haven't seen it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4637513
But no, the Unitronic tune isn't out yet. 

Hey thanks, thats about the 3rd time someone has reiterated the fact that there are APR K04-001 file dyno result.
However, most of us are watching this thread to see what the UNITRONIC file dyno results are.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (Col-Buddy-Greenleaf)*

Right. 
I wouldn't expect that Uni file anytime soon. Developing software takes time.
Even with a proper tune, it won't put out too much more than that dyno.


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (leftside)*

yes I have seen those dyno results. I was hoping for some comformation on the previouse dyno with the APR. Is it me or does the frankenturbo have a very nice powerband. I wonder what that will feel like compared to my ko3s


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*

Yeah the curve is pretty flat. It's above 200whp for like 3k + RPM's.
It should be a noticeable improvement over a K03s, however I would run some sort of software with it. If not a specific file when it comes out, a k04-001 file should work pretty well...might need some fuel tweaks with unisettings tho.


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (leftside)*

7 pages and no SW ?! LOL


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (leftside)*

hmmm... what about putting this on a K04-02x file... like GIAC's K04-02X file... this turbo is more capable than a K04-001...


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (RvGrnGTI)*

what is SW


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*

*S*oft*W*are


----------



## -=GTI=- Zach (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_SLOW* »_what is SW

SW means software you dirty layman.


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (-=GTI=- Zach)*

ooooooo I am a newb


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*

It seems that there is alot of fighting over this turbo. Is this a viable alternative for a k04-01 turbo? does it have advantages to the K04-01 turbo. How does it compare in price??? thankx guys


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_SLOW* »_It seems that there is alot of fighting over this turbo. Is this a viable alternative for a k04-01 turbo? does it have advantages to the K04-01 turbo. How does it compare in price??? thankx guys

http://frankenturbo.com/F4h-t.html


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (coreyj)*

hmmm.. That is frankenturbo's site it might be a bit parcial


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_SLOW* »_It seems that there is alot of fighting over this turbo. Is this a viable alternative for a k04-01 turbo? does it have advantages to the K04-01 turbo. How does it compare in price??? thankx guys

the honest answer to your question is nobody knows yet cuz there is no real software for it yet..
but it is looking that way


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*

from my understanding this should be closer to a K04-02x's capabilitys. but idk, i may be misunderstanding something.
but Yes its already an alternative as it is a K04-001 shell. so its a direct bolt on. (well the FTH-4 anyways)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (~Enigma~)*

Beta testing on the f4h had some ups and downs. The turbo can hold 20psi to redline! But since this was beta testing for the design and performance of the f4h, there are always going to be bumps in the road. The current beta design of the f4h did not work well above 15psi, EGT & IAT temps were raised, lowering timing and performance. Having this turbo on the engine dyno for numerous runs we saw a reduction in power. We tested the turbo at all psi levels from 8-20psi. During testing we ended up with an engine faliure on the current used motor mounted on the engine dyno.
We removed this engine as it was a used motor, but fully inspected before use and previously tested with a k03s and all our files performed amazing! We decided to use a brand new engine that was just finished being broken in to continue further development on the file. As we started with the new motor we kept a close eye on all the logs and data we received while continuing the testing on the F4H. The exact same situation arouse when running over 15psi, the exhaust back pressure was fighting the escaping gases from the head, raised temps, lowered timing and hindered performance. This made us stop and check the used engine. As we opened the motor we found that the high temps caused by the turbo melted the crown on two pistons, left a gouge in the wall of cyl #2 and blew areas of the headgasket. We returned to the new motor on the dyno and inspected the pistons with a scope cam and observed premature markings on cyl #2 & #3 in the same areas the previous engine had damage. At that point we concluded that there is a possible defect in the turbo we received or design flaw explaining the raised EGT & IAT. We decided to stop any further development on this file and contacted the creator. The creator assured us he is going to look into this matter and fully inspect the turbo he sent us. Since this a Beta version the creator is looking into this matter to resolve the issue we experienced while testing this turbo.
Any further question or comments should be directed to the creator


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

How high was the egt?
If you saw that you getting high egt why you didn’t drop down the boost or stop the test
Why to proceed and below the engine
Do you think using w/m injection can solve this problem?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

no surprises there are their lets face it..
hotside/exhaust mani restricted
the reason we go BT or hybrids and WMI


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (badger5)*

yeah, this isn't really good news.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (overdrivedgn)*

overdrivedgn, How has yours been holding up? You seen any abnormal egt's?


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

wow...well, i guess that slows progress a bit. damn. and i need a turbo soon. anyone have decent suggestions? BT kits are not an option.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_overdrivedgn, How has yours been holding up? You seen any abnormal egt's?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ The exact same situation arouse when running over 15psi, *the exhaust back pressure was fighting the escaping gases from the head*, raised temps, lowered timing and hindered performance. 



_Modified by overdrivedgn at 1:24 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

how were the AFR's? I know it's been asked, but why keep running it so hard if you see it already starting to have problems...something doesn't add up here.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ouch, glad i waited on my purchase.
t50 trim it is


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

it has somthing to do with not having the waist gate not being set right, there have bin a few versions sent out, so...


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

Been running my F4h for about 4,500 miles and NO problems for me whatsoever. He did send the beta testers a free EGT gauge so we can get some numbers.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

was there major differences in the versions? I mean this is a big deal. there's a huge gap betwee nrunning great and tearin up motors. was the fault in the tuning or setup or the turbo? i'm still watching closely. hopefully something can be worked out for this.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

i think it has something to do with trying to push the turbo to its limits, reaching that, seeing its doing damage but ignoring the warning signs..
if the egts were that high why keep doing pulls?


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burkechrs1* »_i think it has something to do with trying to push the turbo to its limits, reaching that, seeing its doing damage but ignoring the warning signs..
if the egts were that high why keep doing pulls?

Well Im not trash talking, I got confidence in this, and I do understand this is in testing with that said Ill try to answer that with MY basic knowledge of turbos and my moderate knowledge of business...
The FTH-4 was/is soposed to run better than a k03/k03s/k04-001... the temps shouldnt be that high at 15 or 20 psi, if they are high at that boost level than the is a defect in the turbo, if they are testing at continued boost over 24psi then they are in the wrong, but if under 20 psi then there has to be a defect somewhere.
As I stated, (from my own personal feelings) I dont see why a turbo this small should ever see over 20psi (besides an occasional spike).
The business factor is, Uni is making a chip for a turbo AND engine to run at its highest stress points, to give a good product that WONT do what happend... with that said they pushed it and it took a dump... It probably craped out BEFORE regular k03s would, so they stoped untill the defect can be worked out. because pressing forward is a bad business move as it isnot cost effective for them.
My question is how can a turbo do damage to 1 cylinder on each set up? if its a gas flow problem, (turbo being pushed too far) then is it more possible that the manifold or waste gate are at fault. I mean, the same cylinder means a back up in a particular area (i assume, but thats with limited knowlege, as im still learning on forced induction). The turbo spins and forces pressure, back pressure in the manni from the lack of exit (waste gate) would force it back into the cylinders... plural... but maybe a short runner or mis formed runner would send it to one cylinder faster, causing faliure.... so maybe a wategate/actuator not dumping, or bad manni design, or just happend to be a bad turbo... nothing is perfect, maybe ther was a defect in the turbine of this ONE PARTICULAR turbo.... who knows... 
I FEEL CONFIDENT THS WILL BE WORKED OUT... its a good business move...


_Modified by ~Enigma~ at 9:24 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*

I for one am thankful Unitronic came out with this report. And I didnt have to find out the hardway spending the cash and jacking up my engine. I was praying this setup would workout. THis was going to be the GLI's christmas present







. I guess now i gotta look into a t50 trim. I heard those make close to 300whp and 284wtq this may be the way to go for me as it doesnt require rods.


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*

why isnt "slappy_dumbar" the creator adding some input to this. Did he disapear or something.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

exactly


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_SLOW* »_why isnt "slappy_dumbar" the creator adding some input to this. Did he disapear or something.
















He has been relatively active, answering (unrelated) questions in the 1.8T forum.
It is too early in the game to make a decision on this turbo and it's creator IMO. It is dope that the turbo was holding 20 psi to 6.5K is awesome.


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

you from slc were you looking into gettin the frankenturbo


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (PHIXION AZ)*

Im just saying if it were my turbo in question I would be all over it. Thats just me though


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Unitronic*

All --
Obviously the Unitronic situation is a disappointment.  We’d really hoped for a tight integration of our hardware products with their software.  But despite long hours of effort the turbo did not perform, and the challenge is now upon FrankenTurbo to find the reasons for this.
In the coming days, we are going to be getting feedback from all the current FrankenTurbo users about this question.  We have distributed among them EGT monitors so they can accurately gauge the turbos’ behavior.  Among the current users, our APR driver has progressed the most in terms of on-the-road and high-performance use.  So far, he’s got a 235+whp dyno sheet and 5000 miles under his belt, and he has not been able to replicate Unitronic’s issues; but for peace-of-mind’s sake I have asked him not to take any further risks with his engine until he has the monitor wired up.  Next, once all drivers’ cars are safely being monitored we’re going to know about any hardware issues.  If Unitonic's problems are reproduced with our testers, we will modify and re-test.  
So, very shortly we will have news from that first round of participants, with specific results for APR and Giac reflashes.  Following very closely we’ll have feedback from a driver who is going to give Revo a try, and another who is taking his car in to Eurodyne.  Ultimately, we have the highest respect for Unitronic, and value the work they put towards the FrankenTurbo project. We will make every effort to get to the cause of this.


_Modified by slappy_dunbar at 11:42 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Unitronic (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_All --
Obviously the Unitronic situation is a disappointment.  We’d really hoped for a tight integration of our hardware products with their software.  But they were unable to arrive at a workable tune, and the challenge is now upon FrankenTurbo to find the reasons for this.
In the coming days, we are going to be getting feedback from all the current FrankenTurbo users about this question.  We have distributed among them EGT monitors so they can accurately gauge the turbos’ behavior.  Among the current users, our APR driver has progressed the most in terms of on-the-road and high-performance use.  So far, he’s got a 235+whp dyno sheet and 5000 miles under his belt, and he has not been able to replicate Unitronic’s issues; but for peace-of-mind’s sake I have asked him not to take any further risks with his engine until he has the monitor wired up.  Next, once all drivers’ cars are safely being monitored we’re going to know about any hardware issues.  If Unitonic's problems are reproduced with our testers, we will modify and re-test.  
So, very shortly we will have news from that first round of participants, with specific results for APR and Giac reflashes.  Following very closely we’ll have feedback from a driver who is going to give Revo a try, and another who is taking his car in to Eurodyne.  Ultimately, despite the highest respect we have for Unitronic, we at FrankenTurbo never were planning to put all our turbos into, uh, one basket.  This way, you will know what you’re getting and know what your options really are.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gotta love R&D. As long as steps are being taken to fix whatever problems arise I will continue to have hope in this turbo.


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Unitronic (burkechrs1)*

this could be a future replacement for my daily jetta wagon...


----------



## Cryptovirology (Mar 27, 2009)

Im really looking forward to trying this out ! only problem is having a 155k mile awp motor . nothing wrong with it right now just afraid of blowing it up


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

155k miles is nothing for this turbo, people put big turbo on engines that went that much


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

Maybe to gain another 3-400rpms outa the turbo you could have incorporated a EWG on the manifold







No matter what kind of modifications are done the turbo will still have a insane curve up and down. Eliminators are looking pretty good for the price. Have fun with the R&D I wanna see numbers with meth injection.


----------



## Cryptovirology (Mar 27, 2009)

i see... well then ill have to figure out something to do with my current GIAC x+ flash to something compatible and a front mount and see how it runs on a high milage maintained engine


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (austyg243)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austyg243* »_No matter what kind of modifications are done the turbo will still have a insane curve up and down.

Really? Up and down? How many times has this got to be posted?








Torque curve isn't our problem right now. It's exhausting all that power that's the (possible) issue.


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

Look how close together your graph shows 300 to 200 ft lbs. Spread them out to make them more accurate and then we will look at them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (austyg243)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austyg243* »_Look how close together your graph shows 300 to 200 ft lbs. Spread them out to make them more accurate and then we will look at them.

? Are you serious? That's the output straight from the dyno. And it's not my graph; it is posted by the OP. Regardless, the scaling is proportioned accurately.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (austyg243)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austyg243* »_Look how close together your graph shows 300 to 200 ft lbs. Spread them out to make them more accurate and then we will look at them.

uh the big thing to notice is it has 200 torque at 6k rpm. try to get 200 tq at 6k rpm on a k03s or even a k04-001...


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*

Man, this has been a roller coaster ride.







However, I still believe that this will be a cost-effective solution and hope that the other software tuners out there see some good results. If anything, it gives me more time to pinch pennies and save up. To the guy running the APR K04 file, thanks for the dyno postings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

manifold manifold manifold questions questions question


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

ok


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Unitronic (slappy_dunbar)*

"SLAPPY" any speculations as to the cause of engine failure above 15 psi. Is there a hypothesis as to the problem.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burkechrs1* »_
uh the big thing to notice is it has 200 torque at 6k rpm. try to get 200 tq at 6k rpm on a k03s or even a k04-001...


I agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Austyg243 plz relax. This turbo make a way better power curve than any normal ko4-001 i've seen. Listen a few years back a buddy and I tried to have the fastest ko4-001 car is Orlando and FL. I had ko4-001 on stock motor, stock maff houseing and injectors, running apr ko4-001 file with some v-tune action and also puched water meth 440CC spray.
My car maid 252.9whp and 305wtq. but by 7k power was down to 220whp and 160twq 
*power was down to 220whp and 160twq * That makes a really sucky power band.
wait i still have that dyno.








As i see it this is still a way better turbo than the normal ko4-001, i figure this turbo would make a solid 250whp on pump, but not there yet. I think if slappy figure this problem out and a really good tune comes out for this turbo this will end being a super sweet upgrade for the ko3s guy.
I have hope in this turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for I was once a ko4 guy and loved it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

stick regular k04-23 internals into a K03s hotside mounting and what do you get?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_stick regular k04-23 internals into a K03s hotside mounting and what do you get?

Sheesh. I dunno, maybe this?
http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...16627 
Why are you on this thread?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Sheesh. I dunno, maybe this?
http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...16627 
Why are you on this thread?

burn...


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Sheesh. I dunno, maybe this?
http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...16627 
Why are you on this thread?


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

x3


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Unitronic (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_All --
...despite long hours of effort by Unitronic the turbo did not perform, and the challenge is now upon FrankenTurbo to find the reasons for this.
In the coming days, we are going to be getting feedback from all the current FrankenTurbo users about this question.  We have distributed among them EGT monitors so they can accurately gauge the turbos’ behavior.  Among the current users, our APR driver has progressed the most in terms of on-the-road and high-performance use.  So far, he’s got a 235+whp dyno sheet and 5000 miles under his belt, and he has not been able to replicate Unitronic’s issues; but for peace-of-mind’s sake I have asked him not to take any further risks with his engine until he has the monitor wired up.  Next, once all drivers’ cars are safely being monitored we’re going to know about any hardware issues.  If Unitonic's problems are reproduced with our testers, we will modify and re-test.  
Ultimately, we have the highest respect for Unitronic, and value the work they put towards the FrankenTurbo project. We will make every effort to get to the cause of this.



_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_SLOW* »_"SLAPPY" any speculations as to the cause of engine failure above 15 psi. Is there a hypothesis as to the problem. 

We're assuming the problems to be hardware-based and are zeroing in on the turbine side. Once we've inspected the Unitronic prototype, unless there's an obvious manufacturing defect or adjustment issue, we're going to explore three avenues. Any one or a combination of these might end up in the production design.
-- Wastgate "porting" to K16 size spec
-- Actuator substitution for one with increased rod lift
-- Change of turbine wheel to a "high flow" blade design 
All three of these modifications are straightforward and can be implemented easily. And we feel that developing these refinements will net us a better final product. We owe Unitronic a big "thank you" for helping us on that path. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unitronic (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
We're assuming the problems to be hardware-based and are zeroing in on the turbine side. Once we've inspected the Unitronic prototype, unless there's an obvious manufacturing defect or adjustment issue, we're going to explore three avenues. Any one or a combination of these might end up in the production design.
-- Wastgate "porting" to K16 size spec
-- Actuator substitution for one with increased rod lift
-- Change of turbine wheel to a "high flow" blade design 
All three of these modifications are straightforward and can be implemented easily. And we feel that developing these refinements will net us a better final product. We owe Unitronic a big "thank you" for helping us on that path. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think some of these guys are forgetting that product development takes time, and hits some bumps in the road.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Unitronic (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
We're assuming the problems to be hardware-based and are zeroing in on the turbine side. Once we've inspected the Unitronic prototype, unless there's an obvious manufacturing defect or adjustment issue, we're going to explore three avenues. Any one or a combination of these might end up in the production design.
-- Wastgate "porting" to K16 size spec
-- Actuator substitution for one with increased rod lift
-- Change of turbine wheel to a "high flow" blade design 
All three of these modifications are straightforward and can be implemented easily. And we feel that developing these refinements will net us a better final product. We owe Unitronic a big "thank you" for helping us on that path. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i think u guys should make a billet comperssor wheel too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Unitronic (slappy_dunbar)*

I'm hoping for the best on the turbo with Uni software. Although, I currently have APR 93/100, Uni opened a dealer closer to my house so this could change things a bit...should it be "successful."


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

Well Slappy, it sucks to hear about the setback. But at least it wasn't on a customer's car. While I think Unitronic was pushing the thing too hard, they have to assume the worst case scenario when rolling a product out. 
Slappy, what sort of EGT's have your other customers been reporting? Also, are any of them running water/meth? Although I know that people don't want to spend the extra $400 on a W/M kit, I think that it may be a strongly recommended accessory with a turbine housing that small.I know that there's no way that I could safely run my hybrid hard without it. 
PS, how have the longitudinal turbos fared?


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Slappy...it's been a while now. what are the results? I mean, have you analyzed the unit from UNITRONIC yet? You're usually on the ball with keeping us up to date on your end. 
UNITRONIC..how soon to see some more work being done for these units. Their seems to be a growing crowd.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_Hey Slappy...it's been a while now. what are the results? I mean, have you analyzed the unit from UNITRONIC yet? You're usually on the ball with keeping us up to date on your end. 
UNITRONIC..how soon to see some more work being done for these units. Their seems to be a growing crowd.

Well, it's the holidays.







So our research is a bit slowed down for the next few days, but we're definitely going to pore over that prototype turbo as soon as possible. Updates will be coming as soon as we have news.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Have you taken alook @it @all yet?


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

I just read 8 pages of this... Def watching now


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

we have been watching for weeks some probably months. Some people are waiting for results with money in hand to pick up this product. Unfortunately it is taking alot of time. I know everyone wants this to work. Well exept for the sponsors. LOL


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*

I have just a general question about R&D. I was just wondering it people generally sell the turbos at the same time they are doing R&D for them. I thought that once something went for sale they had done a certain amount of R&D. I am new to the vortex i dont know how these things work. I mean I thought that the frankenturbo was for sale now. Is the whole turbo thing like trial and error deal mixed in with some "at your own risk". Is frankenturbo like a company or a shop or someone in his basement that setup a webcite and is buying stuff direct from china. Please dont get me wrong. These are just some concerns of mine. I mean like for acura cars i mean you buy a GREDDY turbo kit 3k a hondata 1k and your good for 340hp. BUt the car is reliable install and it includes an intercooler. So whats goin on with the VW scene.


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*

That is taking into account that acura doesnt start with a turbo. I would think starting from scratch would be far far more expensive then where we are starting from


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_SLOW* »_we have been watching for weeks some probably months. Some people are waiting for results with money in hand to pick up this product. Unfortunately it is taking alot of time. I know everyone wants this to work. Well exept for the sponsors. LOL
















I got a few months before I get home, so no hurry here.


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_SLOW* »_I have just a general question about R&D. I was just wondering it people generally sell the turbos at the same time they are doing R&D for them. I thought that once something went for sale they had done a certain amount of R&D. I am new to the vortex i dont know how these things work. I mean I thought that the frankenturbo was for sale now. Is the whole turbo thing like trial and error deal mixed in with some "at your own risk". Is frankenturbo like a company or a shop or someone in his basement that setup a webcite and is buying stuff direct from china. Please dont get me wrong. These are just some concerns of mine. I mean like for acura cars i mean you buy a GREDDY turbo kit 3k a hondata 1k and your good for 340hp. BUt the car is reliable install and it includes an intercooler. So whats goin on with the VW scene. 

This is a good way to start an age old and running comparison (aka argument). I can't wait.
As for me, I already have APR and this is reliable enough for the K04 S/W.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (true2liter)*

the frankenturbo is in the test stage. since its a new design the only way to test it is trial and error. i think slappy is trying to make a product the people want so the easiest way to do that is give people the product and tweak it as problems arise.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_SLOW* »_ These are just some concerns of mine. I mean like for acura cars i mean you buy a GREDDY turbo kit 3k a hondata 1k and your good for 340hp. BUt the car is reliable install and it includes an intercooler. So whats goin on with the VW scene. 

Keep in mind that you can't compare a sole person with the logistic behind Greddy to take them for example. 
I doubt the guy has 3 test car and a dyno in his shop just to test something he will make small profit on neither he has a R&D department to test/break/reapair/break again to test the thing before market phase goes on to be sure (and even with that I saw greddy kit fails like chinese garbage) 
That's why hes had a special introduction price for early testers as a "guinea pig" discount. You don't want to be part of it you wait that's all


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

greddy also has a lot of years of R&D under their belt with turbos in applications all over the place. and i highly doubt Japanese car bottom ends hold in the mid 300's for HP. even if that is the case i can understand a high rate of premature failure. no hate against japanese cars. they are engineered fantastic...as is from the factory. And I'm not a 'scene' boy comin from one scene to another. blah. i have a vw cause it was cheap, reliable, and fun, and comfortable. the add-ons are because i can't sit still and need projects...

slappy, what's the deal with the turbo already? is EVERYONE closed for the holidays?!! i haven't seen UNI postin up in a while now. are they running their own tests/analysis on the unit?


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

I've never heard of VW described as "cheap, reliable" at the same time. You must be one of the lucky few.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

my 2.0 went a LONG ways. just barely shy of a quarter million miles. routine timing belts and other maintenance was all she took. you pay slightly more for some parts, but not that bad. Most people on vortex are just young reckless kids beating the snot out of their cars to impress other kids. of course they won't last. That and all they know how to do is spend money and bolt on/in replacement parts with no real idea of what the hell they are doing. hence dumb questions like "what's the highest horsepower i can make on stock internals". etc. I've only had minor issues that were easily resolved. like a back door interior lighting switch, a window regulator, etc. i will take my slightly higher cost of maintenace as well as my quieter more comfortable ride any day...over what else?


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

are you seriouse.














why are you even in this thread.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Lavi, any logs from those runs? Pics of the setup? What kind of exhaust downstream of turbo? What were the AFR's?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_Lavi, any logs from...

The Unitronic staff was working really hard, long hours leading up to the holiday break. Let's give them this week off to recharge a bit.
As for doings at FrankenTurbo HQ, we've got a modified "high rod lift" actuator prototyped and have successfully ported the turbine housing wastegate from OEM 20mm out to 28mm. This changed design is going into test next week.










_Modified by slappy_dunbar at 10:39 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4_SLOW* »_are you seriouse.














why are you even in this thread.

Cause he is obviously not a noob like you


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
The Unitronic staff was working really hard, long hours leading up to the holiday break. Let's give them this week off to recharge a bit.

Thats great I'm just trying to help out. AFRs and timing are a big factor with the EGTs. 
Slappy, how did you make your compressor maps?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_
Slappy, how did you make your compressor maps?

Sorry if this seems like a dopey response, but do you mean, like, Photoshop? Illustrator?


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
The Unitronic staff was working really hard, long hours leading up to the holiday break. Let's give them this week off to recharge a bit.
As for doings at FrankenTurbo HQ, we've got a modified "high rod lift" actuator prototyped and have successfully ported the turbine housing wastegate from 22mm out to 28mm. This changed design is going into test next week.









any idea what the increase in flow might be? have you had a chance to run a flow bench test on the new setup for the hot side with the new wastegate port? I would think a roughly 27% increase in size would make a pretty good difference in flow. oh, and happy new year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Bora Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora Jon* »_
any idea what the increase in flow might be? have you had a chance to run a flow bench test on the new setup for the hot side with the new wastegate port? I would think a roughly 27% increase in size would make a pretty good difference in flow. oh, and happy new year.

Taking the wastegate port up to 28mm allows for the flow rate to be doubled. It also doubles the effective force against the actuator spring, so the next step is to see how that affects boost performance.
Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Pinto (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

To All:
I am currently in the process of installing the new setup on my 1.8t Longitudal, I will have the larger port on the wastegate and also will be installing the EGT so if all things go well I should have up some numbers by Sunday night. Keep in mind I am running 380cc injectiors, 3 inch MAF with stock 1.8t MAF and GIAC K03 file.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Pinto)*

Cool, let us know how things look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

you are just a tard


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*

I am not the retard who spelled Volkswagen wrong in my profile







Happy New Year


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

LoL. Happy New Year
So who's not supposed to be in here?
30 psi spikes sound high for a k03s?


























_Modified by CT.WREKT-1 at 10:57 PM 1-1-2010_


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Sounds a little dangerous. "I also like to live...dangerously".


----------



## MK4_SLOW (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

I guess your one of those idiots who gets hung up on those kinds of things. Blah.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Sorry if this seems like a dopey response, but do you mean, like, Photoshop? Illustrator?

Nope I just meant as far as the data and whatnot, compressor mapping and such. I didn't really look into it much yet.


----------



## jetta1226 (Jul 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pm'd for some info and possibly quite soon a new turbo setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta1226)*

Looking forward to seeing you guys figure this out Slappy. Doesn't sound like anything a little R&D, time, and patience can't cure.  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pinto (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (am1899)*

Turbo and EGT up and running, on lunch I will do some pulls, "this weekend we got a lot of snow in New England didn't have a chance to do it yesterday". On the way home though I did a quick 2nd gear pull up to 5k and saw around 700C temp. it idles right around 300C. Keep in mind I still have the GIAC X file but already installed the 380cc injectors and 3 inch MAF so the tuning isn't exactly the best.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pinto)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

not shabby. slappy, everyone getting there mojo back in the game and returning to work?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_not shabby. slappy, everyone getting there mojo back in the game and returning to work?









Absolutely we are. The holiday break was very productive and I think we're close to a breakthrough on EGT control. The feedback from Unitronic was right on the money and thanks to that we've been able to troubleshoot really quickly. Pinto will have more info shortly about his Eureka moment with the turbine housing after he's done a bit more testing.
Thanks


----------



## BillyBawb (May 29, 2009)

Just read through the entire thread - very interesting read after a bit of hybrid K04 fiddling a few years ago on my Opel Coupe.
Slappy - wishing you guys the best of luck in sorting out the F4H - it seems to have a lot of potential as being a very worthy upgrade on the likes of stock & K03s applications. 
The report from Unitronic didn't state how the EGT's compared between 15 & 20 psi - I'm assuming you had more info on each boost level in order to isolate the wastegate and rod assembly as being a possible culprit?
Any luck on a higher flow turbine wheel to battle the back pressure? Or are you waiting to test the modified actuator & wastegate assembly before resorting to changing the wheel?


----------



## Pinto (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (BillyBawb)*

Did some pulls,
For some reason my vag com kept timing out and I wasn't able to
log any graphs, ran out of time "and road" so I will update my version and
try again tonight.
EGT: Mostly under boost it got into the 820-870C range, only under heavy
boost and going up hill did I hit a peak of 920C right around 5-6k, other
than that the max I was seeing was around 850C with average around 800C. I
still am under the assumption I might be a little lean, I tried lemmiwinks,
but didn't realize that it was for only serial cable hookup and I have a
usb cable. I know there is a work around for this so I am going to try to
get it fixed so I can up the fueling under boost to see if I can keep egt's
under 900 at all times. My only concern since it was 38 degress out, is
what the egt's would be when it is 80-90 degrees out. Boost was set around
16psi.

What I discovered while installing the turbo was at the wastegate flap, the hole seemed a bit small, and upon further inspection looking down from the exhaust inlet to the the wastegate flap; there was a 1/4 inch flat spot all the way around the opening. It is kind of hard to explain, but and example would be picture a 3 inch exhaust and then at the end weld on a flat washer that only has a 2 inch hole. the flat perpendicular material is going to create backpressure and heat at that point. 
Solution
Took a dremel to that hole and bored it out to about 24mm more or less, but the most important part was that the hole going to the wastegate flap was smooth without and lip to restrict it. 
Slappy I got your picture of the one you ported and it looks like mines not sure if you could post it up here.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

manufacturing issue? good catch though, and nice idea to inspect everything. thin metal in exhuast gas streams usually tend to be bad ideas. 
I don't think a 20-30C difference in outside/ambient tempes will make a huge difference in the 850-900C range. MAYBE if it were much hotter than that and for much longer. 
Imagine if you will a bathtub of ice water. Dip in a 900C piece of metal, time how long it takes to cool, now the same with water @ 30C...see where we are going with this. It's WAY more different when talking about the intake temps though because there we will see bigger differences with the ratios and stoichiometry of air and fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Pinto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pinto* »_
Slappy I got your picture of the one you ported and it looks like mines not sure if you could post it up here. 

Turbine Housing
Before porting 








Turbine Housing
After porting (now 25mm) 









_Modified by slappy_dunbar at 5:34 PM 1-4-2010_


_Modified by slappy_dunbar at 5:35 PM 1-4-2010_


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

prolly wouldn't be a bad idea to still touch it all up with a dremel. I love making sure my intakes and exhaust are all ported and polished. it generally doesn't make a noticeable difference, but it's nice to know that it's pretty inside and out :-D


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_
Nope I just meant as far as the data and whatnot, compressor mapping and such. I didn't really look into it much yet.

If you want you could always pm me.


----------



## Pinto (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (bbeach)*

Not sure if anyone can see the spreadsheet below on google docs, but a did a 4th gear pull today from 1700rpm all the way up to 6k,
egt maxed out around 1650f, and my lowest lambda value around redline was .79 and it was mostly .81-.83 all the way threw. 
Also I noticed the Ignition retard on some cylinders was as high as 5.3 in some cylinders. 
Any suggestions on what I could tweek. Still having issues with Unisettins for some reason it is not reading my ecu and I tried all the suggestions on the unisettings thread

http://spreadsheets.google.com...=html


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

how long were your egt's up at 1650? that is sure to start melting stuff if sustained for long. In the ram, generally 1400~1500 is acceptable in short bursts. (diesel)


_Modified by steve05ram360 at 7:24 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (Pinto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pinto* »_Not sure if anyone can see the spreadsheet below on google docs, but a did a 4th gear pull today from 1700rpm all the way up to 6k,
egt maxed out around 1650f, and my lowest lambda value around redline was .79 and it was mostly .81-.83 all the way threw. 
Also I noticed the Ignition retard on some cylinders was as high as 5.3 in some cylinders. 
Any suggestions on what I could tweek. Still having issues with Unisettins for some reason it is not reading my ecu and I tried all the suggestions on the unisettings thread

http://spreadsheets.google.com...=html 

Holy **** if you like your pistons don't do that!


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (Pinto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pinto* »_Not sure if anyone can see the spreadsheet below on google docs, but a did a 4th gear pull today from 1700rpm all the way up to 6k,
egt maxed out around 1650f, and my lowest lambda value around redline was .79 and it was mostly .81-.83 all the way threw. 
Also I noticed the Ignition retard on some cylinders was as high as 5.3 in some cylinders. 
Any suggestions on what I could tweek. Still having issues with Unisettins for some reason it is not reading my ecu and I tried all the suggestions on the unisettings thread

http://spreadsheets.google.com...=html 

I'd look into a water/meth kit if I were you. It'll keep the EGT's in check.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*

How will W/M keep egt in check? 
I can see it keep intake temps in check, but EGT? 
And I agree 1650f is hot!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_How will W/M keep egt in check? 
I can see it keep intake temps in check, but EGT? 
And I agree 1650f is hot!

http://www.alcohol-injection.c...t5181


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_
I'd look into a water/meth kit if I were you. It'll keep the EGT's in check. 

Well, first the car needs a better-mapped ECU file. Then we'll have a more accurate sense of how jammed up (or not) that turbine housing is. Wastegate creep is gone, and boost can be held back if we want, so it appears the porting is doing its job.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Well it looks like a step in the right direction. How do you figure on changing the ECU file to drop the EGT's? From what I can see he was already running around 12:1.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_Well it looks like a step in the right direction. How do you figure on changing the ECU file to drop the EGT's? From what I can see he was already running around 12:1. 

x2 the only other thing that would really change EGT's via the ECU would be ignition timing. More retarded timing would result in higher EGT's but I'm fairly certain that the ignition timing is going the be as advanced as you would want it to be. 
Are any of these people using a stock catback?


----------



## Pinto (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (bbeach)*

I am running a test pipe with 2.5inch all the way back with 2 magnaflows "to keep sound down a little 1 wasn't enough"


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (Pinto)*

Pinto, what boost were you seeing... thanks. Was it holding 20psi...


----------



## Pinto (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*

21psi and around redline I was at about 18-19psi


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

aluminum's melting temp is between 1600 and 1800F...def don't suggest running that hot.
i don't know what to ask. you posted the spreadsheet. sheesh...let's see what happens i guess. keep up the tuning!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *burkechrs1* »_
uh the big thing to notice is it has 200 torque at 6k rpm. try to get 200 tq at 6k rpm on a k03s or even a k04-001...


care to rephrase this statement?


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

you were running straight E85? Is this the same one you have posted from your E85 buildup? that's not exactly comparing apples to apples. more like apples to pears. Yah, you can get that out of it...for how long? plus you were already putting the 03s into the 20's for boost...kinda high for that lil bugger.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_you were running straight E85? Is this the same one you have posted from your E85 buildup? that's not exactly comparing apples to apples. more like apples to pears. Yah, you can get that out of it...for how long? plus you were already putting the 03s into the 20's for boost...kinda high for that lil bugger.


nope that was not e85 i have that dyno if you would like that, that dyno made 252 and 330 tq


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

Back on topic. Doing some research in our own forum. 1600F is not that bad for EGT on our engines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
God job Slappy!








Can;t wait to get mine!








see this link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1742742

_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_after warmup idle ~900-1000F, cruise ~ 1200 - 1350. WOT ~1500 - 1650F
Ive seen 1750 plenty of times. This 20V head is great


And here is another quote from billy.t.

_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_I have been told we are good at temps as high as 2200F.
I usually run between 800-850c when I am standing on the gas, which is 1400-1600F.
I have seen as high as 1050c, 1922F, and the motor survied no problem.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=213796


_Modified by cdn20VALVE at 1:26 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

that has to be in the cast components ONLy because neither aluminum nor steel can handle that hot of a temp without some sort of failure or thermal issues. alum melts between 16 and 1800 and stell is from 22-2500F. But what-eva.i personally wouldn't keep those temps for prolonged periods. also, what kind of probes are you running? thermocouple based k type? you should run a calibration or tuning. just to get some baselines.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (Pinto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pinto* »_21psi and around redline I was at about 18-19psi

Based on the data that you're providing I'd say that's about as hard as you can push the thing. From what I've gathered, BW turbos can handle 1650F on a fairly regular basis and up to 1800F for brief stretches without too many issues. The biggest issue with these temps is the rapid temperature cycling of the turbine housing which can result in cracks and possibly FOD to the turbine. However the ceramic coating on the housing should help in that respect.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Well quite respectably to Slappy...From what uni said the meltdown and failure was in the motor. NOT THE TURBO. so far we know his is a quality product. just needs more butt dyno in my opinion.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (Pinto)*

Pinto, I was looking at your spreadsheet and I'm wondering about your air mass numbers. They seem low to me. If I apply Ross Tech's quick and dirty HP multiplier (air flow / .8) you would calculate out to about 175hp. That seems low for this turbo and a performance tune. Are you running an oversized MAF?


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (Late__Apex)*

Yes he has a 3" maf.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_Well quite respectably to Slappy...From what uni said the meltdown and failure was in the motor. NOT THE TURBO. so far we know his is a quality product. just needs more butt dyno in my opinion.

Well, based on our inspection of the prototype sent to Unitronic, the fault had nothing to do with their hardware or tuning. The most likely culprit is the wastegate and port.








This port is smaller than OEM for a *large* trim turbo, and the F4h, at 70 trim, is definitely a low trim K03/04 configuration. In cases of low trim, OEM 3K Warner goes with a 25mm port, so that's the modification we're going with. Actually, we're going to test all the way out to 28mm as well.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

i run 1550f-1650f on interstate on cruise at 80mph. and i have seen 1800f a couple times.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_that has to be in the cast components ONLy because neither aluminum nor steel can handle that hot of a temp without some sort of failure or thermal issues. alum melts between 16 and 1800 and stell is from 22-2500F. But what-eva.i personally wouldn't keep those temps for prolonged periods. also, what kind of probes are you running? thermocouple based k type? you should run a calibration or tuning. just to get some baselines. 
You can operate above the melting points of whatever materials as I've read that there is a boundary layer over the surface of the pistons and such that help slow down the heat transfer. However, when detonation is present (as could be the case when you have higher charge temps from the hot exhaust gases being recirculated back through exhaust valve), then the boundary layer is disturbed leaving the piston to the elements causing it to melt. I'll try to find that source at some point.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Well I means it's important to figure out WHAT is being measured. if it's exhaust stream flow then you can have HUGE fluctuations with extremely minor differences. i doubt any of the metal components are reaching even remotely close to these temps. however, keep those temps up long enough and there's bound to be trouble. think of it like this: you can wave a lighter under your hand and not get burned, but hold still and theres a problem...case of non NA car, you can wave a blow-torch under your hand in much the same fashion, you see where this is goin.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Yep, agreed


----------



## geeky (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought a FrankenTurbo for my A4 1.8T B5.
Loving it so far, but need to get a proper tune for it. My wastegate was ported to 24mm from the 20mm.
Doug, I'll have my review up on Audizine after this weekend. Doing a lot of driving this weekend and what not.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (geeky)*

Geeky, What software are you currently running?


----------



## geeky (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

On my b5 a4, I'm currently running the GIAC 91oct software. Planning on either the PC-16 file or the K04 normal file with the 5bar fpr.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (geeky)*

Thanks! I am curious as to how these car will run (trans engines & long engines) on the traditional GIAC K04 software with injectors and maf. It sounds like any mechanical issues with the turbo are being sorted out. Now someone needs to find the right tune. If the turbo is proven reliable and there is a readily available software out there for this, slappy is going to have a hard time making these things fast enough


----------



## La vena (Dec 11, 2009)

Now that this solved the problem of turbo, Unitronic people may not revisit the issue? many people are expecting a Stage for this kit!


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (La vena)*

It owuld be nice if they did. Because that way we would have a safem powerful file for this turbo.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Well, based on our inspection of the prototype sent to Unitronic, the fault had nothing to do with their hardware or tuning. The most likely culprit is the wastegate and port.








This port is smaller than OEM for a *large* trim turbo, and the F4h, at 70 trim, is definitely a low trim K03/04 configuration. In cases of low trim, OEM 3K Warner goes with a 25mm port, so that's the modification we're going with. Actually, we're going to test all the way out to 28mm as well.









OOPS. Didn't mean that. I meant that the Turbo itself didn't self destruct or anything. Just more R&D having to get underway. However, I still think it was not ideal for them to see a failure and continue in that manner. But hey, we live and learn, then go WOT! Gonna start testing with APR and see what happens. I know there's someone already using with APR, how they liking it?


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

I like small wastegate holes.


----------



## geeky (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't want to thread jack or anything, but I think these photos would belong here as it is also is a frankenturbo.










































_Modified by geeky at 3:18 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## PLT (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (geeky)*

Awesome. Thanks for the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (geeky)*

Looks great!!!


----------



## RuB_MyZZteR (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re:*

Roughly how much horsepower do you guys think will this produce over the normal K04-01?


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (RuB_MyZZteR)*

Cant wait to get one of these!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (RuB_MyZZteR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuB_MyZZteR* »_Roughly how much horsepower do you guys think will this produce over the normal K04-01?

This has been answered multiple times throughout the thread. Also, there is plenty of info on this setup here


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-Dubber-GLI* »_Cant wait to get one of these! 

Me too. I can't wait to get one of these when I hear that people are safely and successfully running them with GIAC software. Hopefully soon we will find out that x turbo + y software = z performance and reliability. I am still watching and waiting for that day...


----------



## eddiek (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

I would like to hear from anybody with the GIAC software and the F4h. I just want to know if it's smooth power, what it's boosting and if it's notiable power over a regular K04. I love my K04, but this has me exited to get another one. It seams reliable with just normal programing. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to FrankenTurbo for offering a step up from a regular k04.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

t finished installing the probe on my stock manifold and K03s. Running 93oct on 93oct APR profile. Saw temps of around 950C at redline. 3rd gear pull full out WOT, saw a steady climb flatten out and drop back down a little just before the revv limiter popped in there. So tomorrow will be build 2 upgrading the mani and the franken turbo!


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Great info. This is going to make a great comparison so we can get a bit of a reliability idea. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_t finished installing the probe on my stock manifold and K03s. Running 93oct on 93oct APR profile. Saw temps of around 950C at redline. 3rd gear pull full out WOT, saw a steady climb flatten out and drop back down a little just before the revv limiter popped in there. So tomorrow will be build 2 upgrading the mani and the franken turbo!

Where did you place the thermocouple? In the manifold or in the downpipe? If on manifold, then do you have a picture? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (bbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbeach* »_
Where did you place the thermocouple? In the manifold or in the downpipe? If on manifold, then do you have a picture? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Right on the back of the collector, between the two bolts.


----------



## geeky (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's my continuing review about this turbo on AZ. Just posted it, but will update as the miles go up and the tuning changes.
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...15762


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

The location i dropped in the probe puts the actual thermocouple union right in the middle of the gas streams. The ridge inside was a real PITA.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_So tomorrow will be build 2 upgrading the mani and the franken turbo!

Any updates on the install or on temps w/ the frankenturbo?


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

do not want to be a thread stealer I but I started one as well. Build, data, etc. Look me up


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

Any developments on your end yet Slappy? Have you tried anything new yet since Uni's testing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N_Dub04Gli* »_Any developments on your end yet Slappy? Have you tried anything new yet since Uni's testing?









Unitronic got us pointed in a good direction for troubleshooting. And we've been testing a fix -- ported wastegate and modified actuator -- for a month or so. The guys with the turbos up and running are likely going to be reporting back here and elsewhere in the coming weeks. We've got a good range of users, from the highly responsible to the decidedly reckless, so we'll have a good sense of where the turbo says "uncle" and konks out. So basically it's hard for me to watch sometimes.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Thanks for the response. I am eager to hear how the changes affect the temperatures and reliability. If this turns out to be as powerful and reliable as an 02x setup but with "plug and play" install, you will have a lot of people wanting this... I am one of them. Keep it up and please continue to keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

My guess: K04-02x minus 15hp. We'll see.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_My guess: K04-02x minus 15hp. We'll see.

I am cool with that. A reasonable sacrifice for direct fit. I also hope that someone can verify success with GIACs K04 software.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N_Dub04Gli* »_
I am cool with that. A reasonable sacrifice for direct fit. I also hope that someone can verify success with GIACs K04 software. 

Same here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As for software, I'm not sure about what will work best and am waiting to see. So far the APR K04 with some slight Lemmiwinks tuning works pretty well also.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I hope those are not ebay cast manifolds, I cracked one under normal heavy boost use with ceramic coating.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_I hope those are not ebay cast manifolds, I cracked one under normal heavy boost use with ceramic coating. 


Sure does look like it. The DV that comes with the kit is also identical to the Ebay DV's. Say it aint so


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

...I have heard crickets in this thread for the past 2 days


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

I myself will be installing mine next weekend.
I am quite interested to see what my EGT's will read as for the pre-install and post-install as I have the STOCK tune, and i don't believe anyone else has measured it under this circumstance on this turbo. (Will be installing the probe on the OEM manifold this Saturday)
The only engine mods I have are a Pwrhause TIP and a 3" downpipe.
I used to have GIAC x Buuuut my o2 sensor ripped out so was forced back to stock.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

I'm getting mine tomorrow.







UPS tried to deliver today, but I missed it.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*

Cool guys.  Let us know anything and everything you can!


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_I'm getting mine tomorrow.







UPS tried to deliver today, but I missed it. 

Lucky, I'll be getting the actual turbo tomorrow, but there was a mishap with the ceramic coating of the manifold. (They sprayed the wrong color)


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

Just a colour difference? What colour did you get, hot pink?


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_Just a colour difference? What colour did you get, hot pink?









Wanted silver, but it was blue.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_Just a colour difference? What colour did you get, hot pink?









I would ROCK that hot pink if it was free.


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_My guess: K04-02x minus 15hp. We'll see.

hey slappy, any updates on software from uni or the status of wastegate research? I'm getting another 1.8T soon and would like to figure out if I should be thinking software from uni, giac, etc.


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

Just got my EGT Sensor installed and driven. Highest temperature was a 3rd gear pull and the reading was 1674.
Now remember, I'm running stock software with an upgraded TIP and 3" downpipe.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Bora Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora Jon* »_
hey slappy, any updates on software from uni or the status of wastegate research? 


We're giving Unitronic Stage 2+ a whirl late this week. 380cc fueling. 3"MAF airflow. Very promising. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
We're giving Unitronic Stage 2+ a whirl late this week. 380cc fueling. 3"MAF airflow. Very promising. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just picked up an AWP wagon. thinking this looks like a good idea for some extra suprise for the crowd. thinking about uni for my chip, so I'm looking forward to seeing some numbers up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
We're giving Unitronic Stage 2+ a whirl late this week. 380cc fueling. 3"MAF airflow. Very promising. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


this setup will work well. if the uni 2+ can make 270whp out of the ko4-20 which i saw with my own eyes im pretty sure the uni 2+ with 3" maff and 380cc should makeabout 240-250whp nice to see somthing better than a ko3s keep it going slappy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_I hope those are not ebay cast manifolds, I cracked one under normal heavy boost use with ceramic coating. 

E-bay or not it doesn't make any difference. I cracked my $400 034 motorsports manifold under normal heavy boost. What kills me is that they're semi-denying the warranty, saying that I overtorqued it and that it was severely hot/cold cycled. 
I would just like to say: Hey 034 I live in CANADA for fu*ks sake! If your manifolds can't stand up to the rest of the world's climate then only sell your stuff in California. (sorry, I just needed to get that off my chest)


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*

^^ That sucks man.








Still impatient as hell for the changes to the turbo to be finalized and finish being tested... Picking up extra work for







for this. Don't fail me now slappy!!


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

I posted EGT's a While back.







Yah,the KO3 gets hotter than I'd have thought.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Yeah, the EGT's on those little BW turbos are pretty intense. Makes it easy to see why these engines are prone to sludging with dino oil.


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

anyone able to post an actual dyno of transverse F4H? In particular someone who only has basic K04 type setup (tbe, fmic, chip.)


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

should be coming up with that fairly soon. one person did. read the thread.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_should be coming up with that fairly soon. one person did. read the thread.

Where do you plan on getting it dynoed?


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

not 100% yet. excel motorsports in ct or forcefed in ny. but highly recomended.


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

EPL for life


----------



## FxKR (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
We're giving Unitronic Stage 2+ a whirl late this week. 380cc fueling. 3"MAF airflow. Very promising. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Any updates? Ican`t wait


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (FxKR)*

There's a lot going on, actually. But this particular car is waiting on additional parts. ForceFed here in NY has been really a great help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and is standing by to coordinate the Uni Stage 2+ file. Man, I can't wait to see what this file can do, also.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_There's a lot going on, actually. But this particular car is waiting on additional parts. ForceFed here in NY has been really a great help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and is standing by to coordinate the Uni Stage 2+ file. Man, I can't wait to see what this file can do, also.









I hope this turns out really well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*

Nobody is doing any trials with GIAC??? WTF


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*

Hey every body i just wanted to chime in. i am the frakenturbo owner who is going with the Uni Stage 2+ tune.
I have assembled a box of parts for pulling my head and putting in the frakenturbo kit.
I am running low compression in a cylinder so setting priorities first my mechanic (who is the shop foreman) at my local VW dealer will be working on my car as soon he squares away some personal responsibilities.
When the head is back on the car and the compression checks out we will be taking the car to forcefed for some Dyno time.
TT/386cc injectors have been purchased, VR6 maf with 1.8T sensor is ready too! 
I know every one is waiting on my dyno and trust me i cant wait to have the results from this upgrade path. 
Be patient i will be here updating my progress as progress is made.
I would of done this install my self. Just scared i do not have the mechanical abilities to tackle the low compression in cylinder 3 that i have. (could be rings, could be leaky valve, could be as simple as a head gasket).
Here is my current state of tune....
Uni Stage 2
Forge TIP
3in Downpipe
Forge 007P (which will be swapped)








EVOMS Frount Mount Intercooler
Silicone Boost hoses
Silicone PCV system
034 Intake Manifold spacer/gasket
BFI Stage 1 motormounts











_Modified by checkdalevel at 4:21 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N_Dub04Gli* »_Nobody is doing any trials with GIAC??? WTF























Patience, I will be once I get my moneys in the right place. Looking at about March 12th or 13th that I get it flashed.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Ninorc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ninorc* »_
Patience, I will be once I get my moneys in the right place. Looking at about March 12th or 13th that I get it flashed.

Thank you Obi Wan Kanobe, you are my only hope


----------



## Egged (May 2, 2006)

I also have received my FT kit and will be starting with a GIAC K04 tune on a B5 Passat. Hoping to get the install done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Egged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egged* »_I also have received my FT kit and will be starting with a GIAC K04 tune on a B5 Passat. Hoping to get the install done in the next couple of weeks.

Can't wait to see the results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

any news on this yet?


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (nomomk3)*

nice ass car *checkdalevel* .
bump for more info on people's frankensetups.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (eldo)*

My Frankensetup is running mint!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4655447


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*

Here is what your APR owners can do to get more boost out of your setups...
Put a manual boost controler like boost valves boost controller.
Set it for 20psi to start. If the turbo can hold 20psi to redline it will do so with the manual boost controller in place of the n75. just leave the n75 plugged in electronically so the ECU thinks its still there.
I would add a little fuel using leminwinks or unisettings to compensate for the extra boost you will see on top. ( APR users can use these! )
I had APR at one point and was using unisettings to change settings in my APR ECU
This way we can know for sure that the turbo is capable of making the set boost at any RPM without the ECUs software having a say in it.


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

Update on my situation: I had it installed a week and a half ago, but I somehow killed the ECU. Replaced and took it to the dealers and now its running again.
Its so much nicer and runs so much smoother for me now.
Only a matter of time until I'm able to get it flashed. We shall see what happens then.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

Running stock programming and then getting GIAC K04 programming right...?


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N_Dub04Gli* »_Running stock programming and then getting GIAC K04 programming right...?

You are correct sir


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

Great. I can't wait to get some feedback from you. Hopefully you will be able to do some sort of logging. In the future I would love to see a Dyno and some temps get logged on the GIAC software. Are you thinking about changing injectors?


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

Considering it as it is one of the required updates for the tune. But, I am going to do some experimenting before I upgrade the injectors.


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

Hey slappy any progress on the unitronic tune?


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (nomomk3)*

Thread going dead?


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

I'd say more of a lack of progress.
Killed my n75 valve, I have a MBC in the way.
GIAC postponed until end of month.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

The unitronic tuned car should be ready by the end of next week.
Car is at my friend's garage having the head swapped for a lower mileage unit. The K04-001 kit is being installed as well as the supporting upgrades for Unitronics stage 2+ kit.
I sourced audi tt 225 injectors and a VR6 maf.
when every thing is installed and running right we will take a ride out forcefed engineering in long island and Dyno what Uni's tune and slappy's turbo do together.
FYI... slappy gave me an EGT probe and gauge. I will also be monitoring these read outs as well.










_Modified by checkdalevel at 10:01 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## V_W4me5707 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (V_W4me5707)*

Yes, progress!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-Dubber-GLI* »_Yes, progress!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this is good. my turbo is starting to smoke


----------



## kdoom253 (Mar 3, 2009)

Slappy, what's going down with the Frank? I'm looking for a k04 setup in Mid may to purchase, so just trying to see the logistics of everything. I hope this actually turns out how it should.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (kdoom253)*

I just wanted to give every one an update on my Unitronic tuned frankenturbo...
I picked up a low mileage head and decided to put new piston rings while at it. The rings are coming in tomorrow form pagparts and i am shipping the ECU to forcefed for a little stage 2+ massaging.








Maybe by this weekend i'll know what it feels like to hold boost to redline.








i've been looking high and dry for unituned k04-001 dyno numbers. Has any one seem them?


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Did you check the K04 dyno thread? It has to be in there...


----------



## kdoom253 (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone know what say the hp difference between the frank04 and the k04-001 both using the same bolt ons and non chipped? Possibly a dumb question? I'd just like to know because I'm thinking about just doing the K04, then this guy came along at around the same price.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (kdoom253)*

Well a normal K04 upgrade without software will pretty much do nothing for you and I would assume almost the same with the hybrid. Proper tuning is key to a sucessful K04 turbo'd 1.8T...


----------



## zbryant1010 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

very informative thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (kdoom253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdoom253* »_Does anyone know what say the hp difference between the frank04 and the k04-001 both using the same bolt ons and non chipped? Possibly a dumb question? I'd just like to know because I'm thinking about just doing the K04, then this guy came along at around the same price.

Without a tune it wont really matter. With software apples to apples the frankenturbo should have slightly higher numbers but more importantly you will see those higher numbers over a larger part of the powerband.


----------



## kdoom253 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm not trying to make this a track car or anything. Just a daily driver with a bit of modded Honda smash-abilities. lol.
I have a blow seal on my k03s and it's running like dog crap and I'm replacing in May, so I was kind of wondering if the extra month of back order was well worth the wait compared to a kinetic tuned manifold and rp turbo. Thanks all.


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (kdoom253)*

Update, my impressions, and little things.
Alright, first on the update of the tune. Still looking at early-April, just have to get money in place to purchase the injectors and MAF.
I have noticed a little bit more power. If I were to explain it to someone on the feel, I would compare it to where I was on the GIAC K03 flash before that ECU fried. But, from the k03 I have noticed more power on the stock tune.
And onto the little things. Within a week I blew my n75 valve, so I put in a MBC. Having a little trouble dialing in the right wastegate setting and MBC. I am also making minor tweaks in Unisettings for fuel on engine load. Had a little trouble with it overboosting. But I am steady making progress with it.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Ninorc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ninorc* »_Update, my impressions, and little things.
Alright, first on the update of the tune. Still looking at early-April, just have to get money in place to purchase the injectors and MAF.
I have noticed a little bit more power. If I were to explain it to someone on the feel, I would compare it to where I was on the GIAC K03 flash before that ECU fried. But, from the k03 I have noticed more power on the stock tune.
And onto the little things. Within a week I blew my n75 valve, so I put in a MBC. Having a little trouble dialing in the right wastegate setting and MBC. I am also making minor tweaks in Unisettings for fuel on engine load. Had a little trouble with it overboosting. But I am steady making progress with it.


I have a vr6 maff that i can sell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

look on car-parts.com for TT225 injectors.

i picked mine up for 125 shipped.


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_

I have a vr6 maff that i can sell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, its appreciated but the GIAC tune says it specifically needs the MAF from a TT.

_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_
look on car-parts.com for TT225 injectors.

I have already purchased them today. But again, the help is appreciated.

But I am still in search of a MAF..


----------



## littlemamon (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

Hello to all of you








My name is Pablo and I would like to share the experiences that we've had so far with the MK1 F4H-t kits that we're testing.
After exchanging specs of different turbos with [email protected] he sent me two kits with the wastegate ported to 28mm, an extended lift actuator and silver ceramic coating.
This is how those kits arrive to me


















One kit was installed in a MK4 AWP Jetta and the other in a MK4 AGU Golf.
After the initial wastegate rod adjustment both cars were performing pretty strong with similar spool-up as the OEM K03s and a stronger top-end power.
Both cars have catless turboback exhaust, Forge TIP, Eurojet SMIC kit, Forge UNOS MBC, Bosch 415 cc injectors and a custom tune done by a local chiptuner called MECATECH.
Right now they're working on the tune and the next step will be to fit a TT 3" MAF housing.
So far these are the MAF readings that we saw










Our testers are pretty happy with the results so far and there's still a lot of fine tune work to be done.
This week another MK4 AWP Jetta would be rolling but with a "free flow turbine" F4H-t turbo. We'll see how it performs compared to the other two.
Unfortunately we don't have any dyno numbers yet because the chiptuner is moving out to a bigger shop and the dyno has not been installed yet.
As soon as it's working I'll have them tested and I'll post those runs here.
Our next test will be a MK2 F4H-t with the custom compressor and the new inlet pipe. 
This would be done in a MK4 AWP Jetta that has recently blown a KKK K04-001 with only 10000 miles on it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
This would be all for now and feel free to ask me any question that would help clear your doubts












_Modified by littlemamon at 12:24 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (littlemamon)*

awesome hope u guys can make a good tune for the turbo setup.


----------



## littlemamon (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Thanks a lot man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We sure are hoping to acomplish that


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (littlemamon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlemamon* »_Thanks a lot man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
We sure are hoping to acomplish that










no prob. im pretty sure u guys will have alot of buyers if this sofeware can net about 245-255whp out of these turbo. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

A little update guys...
I went to go see the car last night and all that needs to be done is putting 
the intake manifold back on and setting the engine to TDC.
Still waiting on getting the ECU back from Forcefed. The guys at forcefed have been in contact with UNI and UNI suggested using the base KO4-001 
file to start with and doing some dyno tweaking to sort things out.
If forcefed gets the ECU out today i should have a running frakenturbo on uni stage 2+ by thursday. keeping my fingers crossed


















_Modified by checkdalevel at 9:40 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Wow, lots of progress with this setup in the last week. Looking good guys, keep up the hard work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_A little update guys...
I went to go see the car last night and all that needs to be done is putting 
the intake manifold back on and setting the engine to TDC.
Still waiting on getting the ECU back from Forcefed. The guys at forcefed have been in contact with UNI and UNI suggested using the base KO4-001 
file to start with and doing some dyno tweaking to sort things out.
If forcefed gets the ECU out today i should have a running frakenturbo on uni stage 2+ by thursday. keeping my fingers crossed









_Modified by checkdalevel at 9:40 AM 3-23-2010_

Hey Todd, we sent a force read of the ecu up to the guys at Uni. yesterday evening. We had to do this in order to find you on their database. This way they are able to migrate your info over to our customer page. As soon as they send that back today we will flash the ecu then send it back up to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'll give you an update call sometime today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Steve -- Thank you very much for helping out with Todd's reflash logistics. I know it's taken a bit of sorting and we both appreciate it!
Todd -- Make sure to get that EGT probe in! (I see the bung on the manifold still has just the plug) We def want to know what's going on temperature-wise! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Steve- thank u so much for the update.
Doug- Dont worry, my mechanic has the probe sitting on the windshield. 
It will be installed


----------



## kdoom253 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm actually quite stoked to give her a whirl.


----------



## ru8teen1.8t (Aug 6, 2009)

i just wondering if anyone that is testing this set up is running revo??


----------



## kdoom253 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ru8teen, I think I'm on the same page with you. I would like to try revo when I get mine also.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (kdoom253)*

I'd straight trade anyone my APR for their Revo.


----------



## ru8teen1.8t (Aug 6, 2009)

i mean i would like to stay with revo but it dosent seem like anyone is running the FT set up with it.
and cdn20valve why would you trade?? just wondering? i might want to lol


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (ru8teen1.8t)*

Because I can't raise my requested boost with APR. But with REVO, I could get a select plus and raise the boost.








BTW, I have a an Audi A4. V-tune does not work with my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ru8teen1.8t (Aug 6, 2009)

wow dont i feel stupid... it says that in the bottem of your posts. lol how much boost are you running with the franken turbo


----------



## GeeTeeI2004 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (ru8teen1.8t)*

I will be running the FT setup on Revo in the coming weeks- results will be posted up and so on if all goes as planned


----------



## cocolizo911 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (littlemamon)*

Quote, originally posted by littlemamon » 
Thanks a lot man 
We sure are hoping to acomplish that 
These guys sure know what they are doing, as it is, (in progress) already kicks my APR K04-001 ass.
Good luck Pablo, Meca, and Raul. tonight I'm meeting Gustavo to compare his progress with the 3" exhaust against my car. 
By the way, you SHOULD post your BT setup and build in Vortex, it is well worthy of it.
Saludos,
pablovlw.


_Modified by cocolizo911 at 5:01 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (cocolizo911)*

My Unitronic stage 2+ ecu arrived today. 
I went to go check out the car last night and all that needed to be done
was hooking up the TB hose and elbow hose for the charge pipe.
tonight we should be starting her up. 
too bad i have to drive her like a grandma for a thousand miles in order to break in my new piston rings and rod bearings


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Who told you that?
Break it in for half an hour, check the oil, and enjoy it.
Motors dont take 1000 miles, they take a heat cycle.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

ill be rebuilding my motor soon, same thing once its together im backing the bitch out and going for a run...


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

My friend who rebuilt the bottom end (who is the shop foreman at a VW dealer in the bronx)
I'd like not to believe his breakin procedure but i dont want to hear an i told u so when it breaks again.


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_My friend who rebuilt the bottom end (who is the shop foreman at a VW dealer in the bronx)
I'd like not to believe his breakin procedure but i dont want to hear an i told u so when it breaks again. 


Truth. I've seen a few perfectly rebuilt motors go to hell because the owners had heavy foots and ignored proper break in. 
This turbo is looking more promising...is it still on backorder?


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (.iDubhXc.)*

Update on GIAC
Just a post as I'm getting excited about this. I am looking at either the weekend of April 2nd or the weekend of April 9th to getting this flashed.
I have found and ordered the proper injectors and MAF sensor from fellow vortexer's at great deals.

I am about 1000 miles in on this turbo and am going to do an oil change this weekend as I was a bad owner and didn't put new oil in when I installed the turbo.
But once I have it flashed I will give my initial thoughts on the flash and butt dyno. But will have an extensive before and after review and experiences of this turbo.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

seems very interesting, lets keep the results coming


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*

My Frankenturbo update.....
the cylinder head i purchased from this thread....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...87530
had a bent valve in cylinder 3








the seller swore up and down the head with roughly 84k was good and off a running motor.
We went to start the car and it missed on cylinder 3. did a compression test and got 0psi on cylinder 3. we got 130psi on the rest of the cylinders.
my mechanic pulled the cams off the supposedly working head and discovered the bent valve. 
i contacted the seller of the head " nastyotis " and of course he never responded after i told him what happened.
since the cam lobes on my old head were pretty chewed from the misfiring. i think my mechanic is going to swap the cams and lifers from the used head with 84k to my old head with 120k. at that point he can do a leak down test to verify it was not the head causing my low compression issue before.
im soo upset. getting the vr6 maf over the TIP was a P.I.A. the car seemed to take the tt injectors and the new tune good. just that we had zero compression on cylinder 3. i ordered new head bolts and head gasket today from german autoparts here in NY so i guess tuesday we can start reassembling every thing again.










_Modified by checkdalevel at 12:16 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Bloody scammers, lately it seems like every other day I see a post about someone getting ripped off on classified parts. I'm sure for every 100 sellers there are 90 good ones, however those 10 percent of ***** out there don't exactly inspire confidence when buying off the forums.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

that does suck, sorry to hear about the valve. if the ****** had disclosed it you could have fixed it before dropping it in. Fixing the valve wouldn't have cost a hole lot... had a ram 5.9 gasser motor that lost a valve seat, cost $40 bux to fix the head re-using the same valve...


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_Bloody scammers, lately it seems like every other day I see a post about someone getting ripped off on classified parts. I'm sure for every 100 sellers there are 90 good ones, however those 10 percent of ***** out there don't exactly inspire confidence when buying off the forums.

This is a pain in my a$$ b/c I am one of those Vortex sellers that is in 90 percentile. I have to deal with people getting pissed if their item doesn't get there within five minutes b/c they have been burned before. 
...I too am very sorry to hear of you getting beat by yet another bad Vortex seller.
I just got back from Florida and I kept my phone and PC away so I am doing a weeks catch-up. I am glad to hear that there is still progress being made and that this thread has been moving


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (N_Dub04Gli)*

I got the car back last night to my surprise.... 
my mechanic swapped the cams and lifters from the bad head i bought from the vortexer.
The bad head only had 1 bent valve. We dont know how he managed to achieve that one. It turns out my compression issue was a bad piston ring. Car is running good. No more misfires at idle.
Under boost she is missing on cylinder 1. I did some logs and sent them over to slappy and he is taking a look at them for me. When i get home from work i will swap out the irridium plugs for the regular platinum guys.
I will also swap out my spare hitachi E coil pack in cylinder 1 and see if that makes a difference.
I read a while back about a uni stage 2+ who had weird sputtering on top and it turned out he needed an inline fuel pump to compensate for a weak in tank pump.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_I got the car back last night to my surprise.... 
my mechanic swapped the cams and lifters from the bad head i bought from the vortexer.
The bad head only had 1 bent valve. We dont know how he managed to achieve that one. It turns out my compression issue was a bad piston ring. Car is running good. No more misfires at idle.
Under boost she is missing on cylinder 1. I did some logs and sent them over to slappy and he is taking a look at them for me. When i get home from work i will swap out the irridium plugs for the regular platinum guys.
I will also swap out my spare hitachi E coil pack in cylinder 1 and see if that makes a difference.
I read a while back about a uni stage 2+ who had weird sputtering on top and it turned out he needed an inline fuel pump to compensate for a weak in tank pump. 

why not try copper plugs? bkr7e??


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

i had the copper plugs b4 wasnt crazy about changing them every 3-5k..
so i went to the NGK iridium BK7RIEX


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

coil.?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*

yup it was a coil! my mechanic (a shop foreman at the local VW dealer) and i were surprised to see a hitachi E coil pack go on us. I swapped the hitachi E with a spare that i had bought just in case and voila.
I have a FULLY functional frankenturbo F4H-T running on Unitronic stage 2+ with TT 380CC injectors and a VR6 MAF. 
The car feels great!
I didn't get a chance to hook up the EGT gauge because we lost a piece during install.










_Modified by checkdalevel at 10:32 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Glad to hear its running well for you after your hardships http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When are you planning to get this on a dyno? We need numbers yesterday


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Glad to hear your setup is running well after your hardships. Are you planning to get to the dyno anytime soon? We need numbers yesterday


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Have you been able to take any logs?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

i did a log today when the car was missing... i will do some logs tomorrow AM....
any thing in particular that you want to see?


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Well I would really like to see egts and how high this turbo will hold to, but would be happy to see any info regarding this


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_i did a log today when the car was missing... i will do some logs tomorrow AM....
any thing in particular that you want to see? 

Yes, any of the blocks with the MAF reading would be great. Wondering how it compares to stock..


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

I've hit 195 with my frankenturbo on a downshift. Most logs show 185-190.
Before the Frankenturbo the highest maf reading I seen on my set up was 155.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*

I replaced a coil last night and the car ran great... 
then this morning i noticed a little more missing and replaced an other coil..
and now i have another cylinder that is missing.
I think i am going to have to take advantage of the free coilpack program at the VW dealer. I just want to have fresh coils and rule out the misfires coming from the coils. Whats weird is that i am using bulletproof hitachi Es


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_I've hit 195 with my frankenturbo on a downshift. Most logs show 185-190.
Before the Frankenturbo the highest maf reading I seen on my set up was 155.

on hybrids here we see 200-227g/s max on cars I have mapped.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

What are the plugs gapped at?


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
on hybrids here we see 200-227g/s max on cars I have mapped.

Thanks for the input badger. I aggree, I will hit over 200 with mine. 
Here are my current limitations to hitting over 200g/s.
I have an Audi A4 B6 Quattro, not a Golf or Jetta.
I have a stock cat/downpipe.
Thirdly I'm using APR 91 octane file, which is severely limiting my requested boost, and thus my flow.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*

I have my NGK iridiums gapped at what they came with out of the box..
i will try gapping them at .28


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

UPDATE!!!
Came home from work early.
Put back the stock NGKs and gapped them .28
installed EGT gauge (hooked it up wrong the 1st time so didnt get any readings)
went out for a ride and the car performed PERFECTLY. 
Zero misfires. Pulled like a champ and held about 17-18 psi at redline.
I am very happy right now








boost log










_Modified by checkdalevel at 7:07 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

That is great news!!
What do you have the wastegate adjusted too currently on your turbo? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*

I have a half inch left on the top.


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

this is starting to shape up. cant wait to see dyno from checkdalevel then talk to slappy about getting some of this hardware on my car. my stock AWP is hungry


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

checkdalevel, can you tell me what your boost is on the highway doing 65~70? (cruising...) along with rpms & which gear (in case you have a 6sp)


_Modified by steve05ram360 at 7:49 AM 4-2-2010_


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

well.... i do have a 6 speed. If i floor it in 6th gear doing 60-70 its just going to overboost so thats not a good judge of turbo performance.
I did a pull merging onto the highway yesterday from 3rd to 4th gear.
I saw an initial spike of 24-25... it the settled to around 22psi. then dropped to around 18-19 around redline.
this is my 3rd gear run...










_Modified by checkdalevel at 1:20 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## La vena (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Hi, thanks for the information published.
You can add values to burn to timing and delays??
Maf values?
maf ustes has 3 "?
Exhaust temperature?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (La vena)*

Yes... i am using a VR6 maf from a 12v Mk4. 








EGTs range from 1300-1750 under Wide open throttle


----------



## La vena (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Good!








Thank you very much!
You have 20 channel data?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (La vena)*

nope.. what does 20 log?


----------



## La vena (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

timing retard for knocking!!!


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (La vena)*

ok i will log those later for you....
some pics i just took 
















a pic from last spring


----------



## La vena (Dec 11, 2009)

Beautiful car!
congratulations!
If you can take, log channel 115-020-031


----------



## joshp912 (Dec 17, 2005)

so what's everybody's opinion on this versus the e05b turbo?
i should be hopping back into a mk4 soon and am steadily watching this thread!


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (joshp912)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joshp912* »_so what's everybody's opinion on this versus the e05b turbo?
i should be hopping back into a mk4 soon and am steadily watching this thread!

Seems to have same characteristics but more power and less expensive. For $990, you get turbo, mani, DV; I can't wait to pick one of these kits up.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_well.... i do have a 6 speed. If i floor it in 6th gear doing 60-70 its just going to overboost so thats not a good judge of turbo performance.
I did a pull merging onto the highway yesterday from 3rd to 4th gear.
I saw an initial spike of 24-25... it the settled to around 22psi. then dropped to around 18-19 around redline.
this is my 3rd gear run...









_Modified by checkdalevel at 1:20 PM 4-2-2010_


I was after boost level when your cruising... someone mentioned a bump in mileage which would be a bonus. I'm just curious as to where it sits while cruising 65~70...


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

sweet ride, so did Uni finish the software? how much power do you guys think this turbo can make with all bolts on?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_Yes... i am using a VR6 maf from a 12v Mk4. 








EGTs range from 1300-1750 under Wide open throttle 


Ok so the car is maken good power. Logs look good. 181g/s @5700 is good. Overall timing is over 20* @ 5700 car is maken power threw the revs nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif a/f looks ok. What software arte u running again.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_

Ok so the car is maken good power. Logs look good. 181g/s @5700 is good. Overall timing is over 20* @ 5700 car is maken power threw the revs nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif a/f looks ok. What software arte u running again.

Uni stage 2+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_
I was after boost level when your cruising... someone mentioned a bump in mileage which would be a bonus. I'm just curious as to where it sits while cruising 65~70...

There is NO boost at cruising. This is a 1.8t, not a TDI...


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

you have 1/2 inch at the top?!?! I thought we were supposed to be running 5mm!!!! Are you running something slightly modified? I am on stock 1.8t MAF, stock injectors, and stock fuel pump and N75F. I saw 23lbs spike 20lbs settle and 15 @ redline highest MAF reading was 197. Slappy said too hot. My temps were like 1000C. I was at 5.5mm on the actuator rod. backed down to 4.5mm, N75J and the included DV (I was using my APR R1 valve...snaps like a bitch!) I used the blue (strongest spring) and 2 shims. Saw peak temps of 970C, spike of 22ish, holds around 20 still and redline @ 10 or so PSI. BUT topping out 5th gear I don't have enough fuel, so i know i need to install the pump and investigate fuel injector cleaning/upgrade soon as $$$ is in place. I'd like to know your EGT's. 

Forgot to mention...I dunno how i did it, but I managed to set it up so I do NOT pop the overboost!!!!! under hardest pull circumstances and everything! pretty awesome when you can WOT and just know you are making your car drink as much fuel as it can!


_Modified by CT.WREKT-1 at 9:55 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

I'm at 8.2mm on mine, but it is longitudal, so there are differences. I'm hitting 21psi, and holding 15-16 now. pulls like a mutha!!!


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

LoL...yah pulls...Sucks with the ASR on cuts it cuts out, with it off, second gear breaks free! lol Oh yah, and i FINALLY know wtf TORQUE steer is...I don't like it


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

I am running with about half an inch right now as well..


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

anybody run one of these on a stock tune? I'm going to need a turbo soon and won't be able to afford software right away since I wasn't expecting my turbo to go south yet.


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (Bora Jon)*

I am riding with a stock tune for the time being.


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (Ninorc)*

working out ok for you? I'm guessing at stock boost levels it's probably happy-ish enough that it's running well.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

Did uni finish with the software for it yet?


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone know the bolt pattern of the exhaust manifold? Regular K04-001 style?


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (Bora Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora Jon* »_working out ok for you? I'm guessing at stock boost levels it's probably happy-ish enough that it's running well.









Honestly, I can tell a difference on the upper end. I used to have the GIAC tune for the k03s.
It feels great, feels strong, I am very happy with it after the adjustments have been made.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*

Did some logs at 8.2mm on a longitudal f4h-l.\\


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

I dunno, but maybe I should crank my wastegate more. I'm at like half of what others are running...
I ran it on a stock tune as well. It'll basically perform like the stocker, but a lil nicer.
I have been running hot the whole time. According to others too hot. My K03s was seeing similar temps to what I am seeing now with the FrankenTurbo, right around 1kC Soooo i been googling. I mean we are all using the EGT's but the VAG COM also has heat sensors in with the O2. I found this and it shocked the **** out of me...!!!
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...24033


_Modified by CT.WREKT-1 at 9:06 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

dynos?......j/k, good info here.


----------



## gtx4tec (Oct 20, 2009)

I lost track, did Unitronic ever work out a tune for the Frankenturbo?


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (gtx4tec)*

That's what I'm wondering also


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*

Slappy said he was close to testing the Uni set up a while back and haven't heard from him since.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

I read also that they were going to start testing soon,but I haven't heard anything thing for awhile


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*

FYI... we spoke with Mike Z at Uni and he recommended that i get flashed with a base Stage 2+ flash.
The uni software is on the money. No issues at all. The car is felling awesome. 
EGTs are inline with a stock k03S produces.
If any body has any Uni/frakenturbo questions please direct them towards me and i will gladly answer them


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_
If any body has any Uni/frakenturbo questions please direct them towards me and i will gladly answer them










dyno ??


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Coming soon








also... wanted to add....
I am beta testing a 3inch to 50mm silicone TIP for slappy.
This TIP doesn't require the struggle to fit over the VR6 maf and it obviously flows more air then then the standard 2.5inch to 46mm TIP that most of us K03/K04-001 guys are running.
It required a little persuasion to install. Since i have an 02M(6speed) the install was a little challenging but definitely doable








Did i notice a difference? absolutely. I guess this is the reason why ATP recommended the 3inch input pipe as an option on their GT2X kit. As some of u know getting that 3inch pipe to fit was a real PIA for the o2m guys.


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_Coming soon








also... wanted to add....
I am beta testing a 3inch to 50mm silicone TIP for slappy.
This TIP doesn't require the struggle to fit over the VR6 maf and it obviously flows more air then then the standard 2.5inch to 46mm TIP that most of us K03/K04-001 guys are running.
It required a little persuasion to install. Since i have an 02M(6speed) the install was a little challenging but definitely doable








Did i notice a difference? absolutely. I guess this is the reason why ATP recommended the 3inch input pipe as an option on their GT2X kit. As some of u know getting that 3inch pipe to fit was a real PIA for the o2m guys. 


I like the custom TIP idea. Sweetens the Frankenturbo package.


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

Everyone asks for dynos but forgets I was the first one to have a frankenturbo on the 1.8. This is back in September before all the adjustments hes made although im not really sure of all the details as I havent talked to Slappy in months. 
all the mods are in my sig, and this is before the revised wastegate port. I have about 10k miles on the setup and not one problem to date.


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (saps)*

Those seem like pretty good numbers. For the price this upgrade seems to be pretty good alternative to spending money to go bt. Should make for a fun dd, it would definitely be something I would look into.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (saps)*

looks good Saps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My only issue is that i am not running a 3inch exhaust.... i am just running a 3inch downpipe. i hope this doesnt affect my dyno too much. 
I am thinking of getting a TDI mid pipe welded into my stock exhaust eliminating the factory resonator. 
Moto.... my girlfriend is scared of my car now. every one talks about butt dynos. When your girlfriend is scared of your car then you know u've jumped a few ponies 


_Modified by checkdalevel at 8:09 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (checkdalevel)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Since i got the revised exhaust housing I feel like it moves a little more up top but it might just be me
Im lookin to go e85 soon as gas is starting to get over 3.00/gal so im hoping for at least 255whp and 300 tq


----------



## IwrestledabearTWICE (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (saps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saps* »_Everyone asks for dynos but forgets I was the first one to have a frankenturbo on the 1.8. 

Because he isn't running the same software as you and numourous other reasons. I think you've posted that dyno at least 10 times.
I'm more about the videos...besides ct's because those sucked.


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (IwrestledabearTWICE)*

ouch


----------



## gtx4tec (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_
dyno ??

+1 
Somebody must have dyno'd this thing on Unitronic sw.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (saps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saps* »_ouch









Hey sap i would put money on it that the mk2 version of the ko4, im pretty sure u have more gain on the top end. The larger wastegate port is there to provide more air flow and not choke off like most ko3s and normal ko4's If yur holding 200wtq @ 6k im pretty sure it is now holding 200wtq @ 7k
Back in the day my ko4-001 made 253whp and 307wtq on pump and meth but by 7k power was down to 215whp and 176wtq thats pretty sad and would only trap 104 in the winter every other time only would get 101-102-103










_Modified by Blu--Pearl at 5:09 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*

So i cranked down the wastegate just a tad today. 
because my requested vs actual had fallin off.
this was the end product
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJmDH9GGOPE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZLmAGVy0a8


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (checkdalevel)*

We need to see pulls to redline.. wanna see how it falls off up top.. Looks strong though.. def stronger than a ko3s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_We need to see pulls to redline.. wanna see how it falls off up top.. Looks strong though.. def stronger than a ko3s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think we just need to see a dyno now. That Unitronic Stage 2+ is a balls-out firecracker, though. We're struggling to make boost requests for a -001 software file! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (slappy_dunbar)*

how accurate is the stock map sensor when doing vagcom logs? 
What i am seeing in the boost gauge and what is showing up in the logs is not matching.
im confused


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_how accurate is the stock map sensor when doing vagcom logs? 
What i am seeing in the boost gauge and what is showing up in the logs is not matching.
im confused









Have any examples? Where is your boost gauge tapped into? Partial throttle or full throttle? I've noticed a partial throttle you can have a boost pre throttle body (and therefore from MAP) yet the pressure in manifold is less (i.e from pressure drop from partially closed throttle plate).


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (checkdalevel)*

i'd put more faith in the map sensor then the gauge.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cdn20VALVE)*

i was just informed by Lavi from Unitronics that the OEM map sensor can only read... 22-24psi
there u go...
I wonder what the efficient boost level for this turbo is...
should i crank up the wastegate a tad


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_i was just informed by Lavi from Unitronics that the OEM map sensor can only read... 22-24psi
there u go...
I wonder what the efficient boost level for this turbo is...
should i crank up the wastegate a tad

Do you have built internals? Maybe the turbo can handle high boost but you have to make sure that the rest of everything else can. Do you have smic or fmic?


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_Moto.... my girlfriend is scared of my car now. every one talks about butt dynos. When your girlfriend is scared of your car then you know u've jumped a few ponies _Modified by checkdalevel at 8:09 PM 4-12-2010_








Well put, my girlfriend has been scared of my car for the last 6 months, and I still have another 30-40 WHP to wring out of it. 


_Modified by PassatMrT at 10:49 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PassatMrT)*

You guys need to start looking into rods


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

internals on aww and awp start failing around 300whp. so we are in a safe zone. Hence this is a FANTASTIC alternative to the BT setups which really stress the hell out of everything. Nice to see your numers and the car is runnin sweet checkdalevel! Hoping to persue a few things here in coming weeks to catch up to you! lol. I think I might really consider cranking wastegate a lil bit more. currently @ 4.5mm. i do not overboost and RARELY get a temporary limp, usually it's my fault! hopefully this weekend sees me with enough time to do a 'tune-up' and extra fueling! i wanna see your numbers. i'm excited!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

Your on drugs.. The hp doesnt matter so much.. Its the torque spike that gets you.. And you guys are flirting with well over 300wtq.. 300wtq is the safe cutoff point.. The only reason some BT guys get away with it cough(theswoleguy) is because of the lateness of the spool having no real torque at lower revs.. Def not hatin.. I think this is a neat option for guys.. I just feel that a set of drop in rods is in order.. SOMEONE here is going to window a block.. just a matter of time


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Yah, you're kinda right on that. the 300ft/lbs (units for torque) is kinda the high limit for the 1.8t. However, we aren't 'snapping' into power like the k03 or k04 did. hence the hybrid. I'm seeing fairly smooth then flat power curves in saps runs over what appears to be a 1k RPM range. granted there is a LOT more getting stuffed into that chamber, it'd be nice to dorp the compression a little, but i still feel safe. 
1. this is a great upgrade and cheap budget setup to replace a failing OEM.
2. did i mention the price yet?
3. nice upgrade package that goes well with other bolt-ons.
Just because you upgrade doesn't mean you have to push everything to it's furthest most limits. you want more power, go get a custom $$$ BT setup. i think tihs is going to fall in great for a lot of people. I love it.
Will be getting dyno soon...until then, butt dyno says YAY!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Forgot to mention I am doing all this on a block and head that have seen over 80k miles.










_Modified by CT.WREKT-1 at 1:48 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

So over the weekend i installed a prototype TIP for Slappy.
It's ment to fit the Mk2 turbo with the 50mm inlet and has the proper diameter to fit the 3inch VR6 maf without struggling. (like i had to do for my Forge to fit.)
here are the pics 

















_Modified by checkdalevel at 4:57 PM 4-14-2010_


_Modified by checkdalevel at 4:58 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_Yah, you're kinda right on that. the 300ft/lbs (units for torque) is kinda the high limit for the 1.8t. However, we aren't 'snapping' into power like the k03 or k04 did. hence the hybrid. I'm seeing fairly smooth then flat power curves in saps runs over what appears to be a 1k RPM range. granted there is a LOT more getting stuffed into that chamber, it'd be nice to dorp the compression a little, but i still feel safe. 
1. this is a great upgrade and cheap budget setup to replace a failing OEM.
2. did i mention the price yet?
3. nice upgrade package that goes well with other bolt-ons.
Just because you upgrade doesn't mean you have to push everything to it's furthest most limits. you want more power, go get a custom $$$ BT setup. i think tihs is going to fall in great for a lot of people. I love it.
Will be getting dyno soon...until then, butt dyno says YAY!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Forgot to mention I am doing all this on a block and head that have seen over 80k miles.









_Modified by CT.WREKT-1 at 1:48 PM 4-14-2010_

(1) your preaching to the choir.. Best value on the market for some extra pep, or replacement of a failing turbo.. No doubt.. This has been a long time coming.. If my stock 210,000 mile turbo schits the bed before I get my BT build completed I WILL buy one of these as a temporary replacement, and to see what it will do on the maestro suite.. Then sell it after my build is ready to be dropped in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(2) The price is a fackin steal for what you get, especially considering what a ko4-001 setup with high flow mani goes for, not to mention that the k04- is a step down from the ko3s in many respects IMO, while this is the best of both.. For $1000 with a mani, and dv it cant be beat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(3) we also agree on.. Guys can keep what they have, make more power with a better poweband, etc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In summary; if I wasnt gathering parts for the build that I am id be all over this. However my only issue with anything youve said is your statement about lowering compression







This is crazy talk bro. You will kill your efficiency and lose power for nothing. The only guys who NEED to lower compression are guys who get beyond the 500ish whp mark.. Im currently gathering the parts for a 10-1 pump gas BT build. Which by definition isnt for everyone, but MOST BT guys dont need to drop below 9.5-1 let alone you...


----------



## kdoom253 (Mar 3, 2009)

God, I should be putting in an order soon!!! At latest on the 14th of next month, have blown seals on a k03s and I'm ready for the occasional blue smoke to stop!!! A little more pep will give me a smile and a well deserved pat on the back for having to even replace the damn problem K03s. THANK YOU SLAPPY DUNBAR!
You guys know if we need to order all of the gaskets though?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (kdoom253)*

yes.. u will have to purchase all the gaskets.
Turbo gasket
exhaust manifold gasket
downpipe gasket
and those little copper crush gaskets for the water and oil lines (2 sizes)
Exhaust studs (thanks ninorc) 
_Modified by checkdalevel at 9:46 AM 4-15-2010_


_Modified by checkdalevel at 9:47 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_yes.. u will have to purchase all the gaskets.
Turbo
exhaust
downpipe
and those little copper crush gaskets for the water and oil lines

I would like to add exhaust studs as well. Couldn't get the ones out of the k03s for the life of me.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_ Im currently gathering the parts for a 10-1 pump gas BT build. Which by definition isnt for everyone, but MOST BT guys dont need to drop below 9.5-1 let alone you...









You only need to look at projects like the Heffner Twin Turbo R8 to know that lowering compression is not always a necessity. The 4.2 in that car is running a compression of 12-1 or better (5.2 is 12.5-1, not sure if 4.2 is same).
Granted, they are only running 6 psi, but that is still on pump gas. AWIC, but no water-meth or anything else. I've been thinking that 10-1 is a really good choice for anything up to a 3076, so long as you aren't pushing super high psi. The extra compression would make driving out of boost so much better.


----------



## kdoom253 (Mar 3, 2009)

Owning a VW is serious business, I just had a ball joint or tie rod end go poop on me. It was shaking horribly on the freeway, luckily it made it to my neighborhood before it made a loud POP. Glad it likes to break at convenient times though, in between checks. haha. Could have gone any other time within the 25 miles home. Gotta live it, love it, and fix it.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (TheBossQ)*

For a street car I would gladly give up a few PSI to bump the compression up. I've been in cars with 8.5:1 compression because of huge turbos and a lot of boost, but out of boost it's horrible couldn't do it for a daily driver.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

So between the frankenturbo and a k04-20,which would be a better upgrade? ( I mean in power wise)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (Cryser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cryser* »_For a street car I would gladly give up a few PSI to bump the compression up. I've been in cars with 8.5:1 compression because of huge turbos and a lot of boost, but out of boost it's horrible couldn't do it for a daily driver.

boy do understand that one!
3yrs+ running strong!


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are you still running the 1.8 displacement? Also, when does it spool with the increased compression?


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
boy do understand that one!
3yrs+ running strong!

You have definitely been a testaments to the high compression configuration.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_Are you still running the 1.8 displacement? Also, when does it spool with the increased compression?

stay'D tru! 1.8L, ill probably go fsi before i would stroke this, unless i go crazy and add a 4motion swap.

_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
You have definitely been a testaments to the high compression configuration.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanx bro, i remember people telling me how quickly i would blow her up.....


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tacosupreme* »_So between the frankenturbo and a k04-20,which would be a better upgrade? ( I mean in power wise)

k04-20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

wait another month.... you will like what you see


----------



## nomomk3 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (travisjb)*

all i really want to see is one of these with an autotech intake cam and all the supporting bolts ons.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

any more news on how this turbo is doing?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*

which one?


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_stay'D tru! 1.8L, ill probably go fsi before i would stroke this, unless i go crazy and add a 4motion swap. 

So what's the spool time on it then? Also, what measures do you have in place to make sure it doesn't blow up?


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

Does the new price on the site reflect the addition of the 3" TIP? Anyone taken this thing to the track (1320')? I like to run the street class and wanted to know how these do there. I don't auto-x. I have APR93 but considering the switch to Unitronic 2+ when I "upgrade." Month away from ordering. Not looking for insane power and it looks like this is perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (true2liter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *true2liter* »_ I have APR93 but considering the switch to Unitronic 2+ when I "upgrade." 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just flash and go go go


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (true2liter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *true2liter* »_Does the new price on the site reflect the addition of the 3" TIP?
 I'm assuming, since it shows up under whats included with the kit,


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (.iDubhXc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.iDubhXc.* »_ I'm assuming, since it shows up under whats included with the kit,

It's not listed under the "Material Specifications" where it lists the turbo, manifold, and DV. It's easier to ask the question than assume, I always say. Showing a picture without being listed with kit contents doesn't guarantee inclusion. I'd probably still pay his asking price without the TIP, but don't tell. I've been watching this for the past couple hundred dollars and I'm still interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_
So what's the spool time on it then? Also, what measures do you have in place to make sure it doesn't blow up? 

lets not pollute, lol!
lets bring all the 10:1 q&a here!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4853827


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_
So what's the spool time on it then? Also, what measures do you have in place to make sure it doesn't blow up? 
ALL of our cars have knock sensors bro


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

Is the TIP bigger then the forge TIP?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*

yes... the tip i am testing for slappy is bigger.
50mm inlet and 3inch where the maf plugs in.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*

Ohh good ,so more flow.
Do you guys think the frankenturbo would make the same or more power than a k04 20? I'm debating on which to get,and the franken seem an easier route


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tacosupreme* »_Ohh good ,so more flow.
Do you guys think the frankenturbo would make the same or more power than a k04 20? I'm debating on which to get,and the franken seem an easier route









FT might end up making less power from what I've heard. Not too sure though.


----------



## kdoom253 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (kdoom253)*

Sorry guys, it was a Half shaft going down the freeway. I miraculously got home though. hahaha


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tacosupreme* »_Ohh good ,so more flow.
Do you guys think the frankenturbo would make the same or more power than a k04 20? I'm debating on which to get,and the franken seem an easier route









Well, "...Stage 2+ you should expect gains in excess of 270hp/300lb-tq on 93oct fuel depending which K04 is used..." That is from Steve Vaz of Unitronic last year when I was window shopping. The Frankenturbo, according to the site, is good for 260 at the crank on what I'm assuming is 93 octane with a base tune. Not too shabby for a direct replacement.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (true2liter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *true2liter* »_
"...Stage 2+ you should expect gains in excess of 270hp/300lb-tq on 93oct fuel depending which K04 is used..." That is from Steve Vaz of Unitronic last year ....

Our time on the dyno last week showed this statement is spot-on. The Uni Stg2+ is no mere K04-001 file. The boost requests we were seeing demonstrated it to be much more ballsy than that.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (true2liter)*

Not to bad for a bolt on,so the hp diff between the franken and the k04 20 is about 10~15 hp?


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*

Looks like it. I'd like to see my water injection and 100 octane.


----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i haven't been on here in a bit, are there still no dyno numbers (post modifications)???


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (redeye)*

read like 2-3 posts up. He just said what the numbers were posted from when they went to the dyno last week. Around 270hp/300ftlbs...
SO......what's the price per horsepower difference for the 10-15 hp between the FT and a K04-20???? LoL...yah, you can easily see my choice. 
checkdalevel really makes me want to send my other ECU to unitronic for that stg 2+ flash!!!!! damn it!


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: (true2liter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *true2liter* »_
Well, "...Stage 2+ you should expect gains in excess of 270hp/300lb-tq on 93oct fuel depending which K04 is used..." That is from Steve Vaz of Unitronic last year when I was window shopping. The Frankenturbo, according to the site, is good for 260 at the crank on what I'm assuming is 93 octane with a base tune. Not too shabby for a direct replacement.

Now is that with only the stage 2 uni chip and a frankenturbo? Or does the 270/300 include additional mods?
Did they ever find out what that defect was that led to engine failure when unitronic was testing the turbo?


_Modified by hollywood084 at 12:14 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_read like 2-3 posts up. He just said what the numbers were posted from when they went to the dyno last week. Around 270hp/300ftlbs...
checkdalevel really makes me want to send my other ECU to unitronic for that stg 2+ flash!!!!! damn it!

Keep in mind I was talking strictly about UNITRONIC and its potential. I wasn't saying anything one way or another about checkdalevel's hardware.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_read like 2-3 posts up. He just said what the numbers were posted from when they went to the dyno last week. Around 270hp/300ftlbs...
SO......what's the price per horsepower difference for the 10-15 hp between the FT and a K04-20???? LoL...yah, you can easily see my choice. 
checkdalevel really makes me want to send my other ECU to unitronic for that stg 2+ flash!!!!! damn it!
Call up North American Motorsports. They are in Vernon, CT and do Unitronic reflashes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

Or you can call up those guys at ForceFed Engineering, they do Unitronic as well ;-) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm getting dyno'd on Thursday. 
In the meantime some updates.
I ordered the 3" 034 cat. In the meantime, I decided to gut the oem cat out to see how it felt. 
The car pulls much harder, in fact, it was pulling to hard even, as I was overboosting and hitting limp. I had to turn the wastegate down a touch. So I went from 8.2mm to 7.74mm. That helped alot. I still overshoot, and hit limp, but only if I Hold it pass 6200rpm. I know that once I put the high flow cat on,it will curb that overboost down a bit. and I should be good. Worst case, I'll just set the waste gate to 7.5mm. But we will wait and see for that.
So this info is great for you guys. Once you get your turbos, I'd recommend setting it between 7mm to 7.5mm. I'll let you know once I have the high flow on.








Maf numbers are great. I'm very happy with this. In fact, considering my conservative APR K04 91 octane tune, I'm getting allot out of this setup.








If your still worried about temps with this turbo, don't need to worry anymore. Even with these overboost conditions, the temps are still lower than a k04 B6 A4.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (slappy_dunbar)*

I am not fond of the guys @ NAM. I mean it's a quick WAM-BAM go home and leave your wallet. And when I call they are barely helpful. Whatever..I go in tell them exactly what i need, get it done and go on my way. i think that they didn't update my APR flash to accomodate the VTUNE adaptations, so i gotta go back to have them do it.
I'd love to head down to ForceFed to get the UniTune...I am trying to stay kinda cheap...I don't really have an urge for HUGE POWER or anything crazy. I definitely don't wanna HAVE to shell out for new injectors and MAF and TIP, and crazyness...I'd like to work with what i have and squeeze the most safetly out!
Sound like a plan? I'm still running tests with APR though...Their K03 software is great, the K04...not so fond of, has to be way more aggressive in the top end. 
Like getting kicked in the balls...At first you're all pissed off and filled with adrenaline, then it just sucks and you writhe on the floor in pain like a lil b!tch.


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CT.WREKT-1)*

I had the same problem with my APR dealer in NY. According to them, one must request V-Tune in order to load it.
How is the Frankenturbo with high flow manifold holding up with the APR K04 tune? I ask because of the problems others were having with the K04-001 with Kinetic's high flow manifold on APR's software. Something like it flowed too much for the software to compensate.
After some V-Tune adjustments on my K03S, the car was fun again, but I'm going to say that will be the case with every tune or setup...180 wasn't enough and neither will 300 or 400. The 100 profile is nuts too. Makes it difficult to give up multiple programs at your finger tip. If you Unitronic had moved to the area a month sooner, then it would have been a no brainer...damn them.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone using w/m injection with the turbo? I'm curious how much this turbo can make with every bolt on,cuz it seems way cheaper and less down time (in the shop) then a BT set up,and the torque doesn't seem to spike as the k04 20's


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

I lvoe the way everything is going. but after finding out I'm actually behind the others on performance got me to rethink some stuff....yah I gotta get to NAM to have them put the vtune shtuff on and so i can tweak it a bit, then i'll have a real idea. other than that...
I drive HARD. Everything is holding up AWESOME! I smoked a mustang, had fun with a few other cars. I mean it's definitely got a lot of go!


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CT.WREKT-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT.WREKT-1* »_Like getting kicked in the balls...At first you're all pissed off and filled with adrenaline, then it just sucks and you writhe on the floor in pain like a lil b!tch.

Loved that so much its in my sig.

Update on GIAC!
Delayed, work has been picking up and I can't afford to take time off as I am going to try to take as much of this overtime as I can, gotta get enough of it so I can actually afford the flash without having to cut down on non-essentials


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ninorc)*

Ok every one.... Here is engine mod list and below are the numbers i put down on the dyno








Unitronic Stage 2+
Audi TT 380cc injectors
VR6 maf housing with 1.8T sensor
N75F
NGK iridium bkr7eix spark plugs
Neuspeed short ram intake
Forge 007P diverter valve
Frankenturbo 3inch to 50mm TIP 
Frankenturbo highflow exhaust manifold
Frankenturbo F4H-T MK1 K04 hybrid turbo
ebay Silicone Boost hoses
034/eurojet Silicone PCV hoses
GHL lower intercooler pipe
034 intake manifold spacer
Evoms front mount intercooler
Ebay 3inch downpipe that reduces to 2.25
STOCK CATBACK EXHAUST <--- the killer!!! 
I wonder what kind of numbers i would see from running a full 3inch
exhaust? hmmmm 











_Modified by checkdalevel at 9:25 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (checkdalevel)*

Can you post the numbers? I know you posted the graph, but I can't see them where I'm at.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (true2liter)*

227 WHP
280 TQ
here is a video from that afternoon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU2WGATA2JU


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: (hollywood084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hollywood084* »_
Now is that with only the stage 2 uni chip and a frankenturbo? Or does the 270/300 include additional mods?
Did they ever find out what that defect was that led to engine failure when unitronic was testing the turbo?

_Modified by hollywood084 at 12:14 AM 4-21-2010_

Anyone have any info on this? 
edit: see this http://frankenturbo.com/springtime_for_slappy.html and slappy's reply below.


_Modified by hollywood084 at 11:25 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (hollywood084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hollywood084* »_
Did they ever find out what that defect was that led to engine failure when unitronic was testing the turbo?


*Defects*, actually. The early prototype Unitronic tested ran way too hot. If you look back in this thread we talk about modifications which came out of Unitronic's testing and reporting on their results. Lavi gave us great feedback and much of the current design comes directly from that info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you notice in the video linked above, the emphasis is on exhaust gas temperatures while running a highly aggressive file. Adding to the challenge was the *stock exhaust* on the car -- hardware for which that software is not designed. The file performs flawlessly. The car feels wonderful with absolutely no fueling ratio issues, limp. Nothing. It's bleeding edge performance that just works. The car is terrorizing to ride shotgun in, by the way, Todd.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_Ok every one.... Here is engine mod list and below are the numbers i put down on the dyno








Unitronic Stage 2+
Audi TT 380cc injectors
VR6 maf housing with 1.8T sensor
N75F
NGK iridium bkr7eix spark plugs








_Modified by checkdalevel at 9:25 AM 4-22-2010_


Im not longer in the ko4 game anymore, but do like the idea and what frankenturbo is doing for all the guys trying to get away from the ko3s.
Now im just being honest here. These numbers are a lil low. Just a bit. I know the stock exhaust is prob killing u of at least 20-25whp. And that u are running the mk1 frankenturbo. But still the power should be at least 235-240 corrected no problem. Im sure there is more tuning to be had and i really dont like the tt injectors there ok but not the best







But i still have hopes the the mk2 and a good exhaust and nice tweeks to tune u would have made more like 250whp correct. Must say do like that the hp carry on out to redline and that dip should go away with a full exhaust.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (checkdalevel)*

I expected more, but the biggest reason is your exhaust,it does a world of a difference. I have 3" straight( no cat).Anyone has all these mods and a proper exhaust?.
What are your numbers slappy?


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

That torque should be fun down the 1/4.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*

Blu-pearl..
We noticed on the dyno the car was hesitating a little up top. You can even see it in the dyno i believe. 
any suggestions? Could i be running low on fuel? Can i just pop in a 4bar to help those TT injectors? 
as per why im not running an exhaust... Cops in NY use an exhaust as a reason to pull u over and once they have u pulled over they always seem to find some thing else. Not some thing i want to deal with any more at my older age








tru-2liter...
The torque is fun i do admit..










_Modified by checkdalevel at 11:48 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

So what's the spool time on it then? Also, what measures do you have in place to make sure it doesn't blow up?

_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_ALL of our cars have knock sensors bro









I'm well aware of that, however as much as I'd love for knock sensors to give us the ability to tune with impunity, things can get out of hand bad enough to blow an engine even with the knock sensors (especially the AEB's). There are plenty of guys with blown engines who had knock sensors on their cars.
For example, if your water/meth fails (my snow setup has failed three times) and you're running 10:1 compression on a 3076 you're in trouble. What I wanted to know is if there are any other measures that you can take to insure that you'd be OK in the event of a W/M or fueling failure. Anyway, in the interest of not threadjacking, shoot me a response to this one on the 10:1 compression thread if you want.

_Modified by PassatMrT at 9:10 AM 4-22-2010_


_Modified by PassatMrT at 9:12 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
*Defects*, actually. The early prototype Unitronic tested ran way too hot. If you look back in this thread we talk about modifications which came out of Unitronic's testing and reporting on their results. Lavi gave us great feedback and much of the current design comes directly from that info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you notice in the video linked above, the emphasis is on exhaust gas temperatures while running a highly aggressive file. Adding to the challenge was the *stock exhaust* on the car -- hardware for which that software is not designed. The file performs flawlessly. The car feels wonderful with absolutely no fueling ratio issues, limp. Nothing. It's bleeding edge performance that just works. The car is terrorizing to ride shotgun in, by the way, Todd.









Appreciate the reply. The turbo is still in testing phases, correct?


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (hollywood084)*

Just looked at their website; $1099 includes:
-MK2 FT K04
-Manifold
-DV
-New TIP
Still looking forward to this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*

with a regular k04-001 with high flow manifold and giac k04/e05 tune i was able to put down 243whp


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (adema69)*

I just typed giac pc-16 into google and this is what i found..
Where did u see a 245whp pc-16 dyno?
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...12454 
http://www.passatworld.com/for...54756 
http://www.passatworld.com/for...30526


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

The posted setup must be seriously limited by the stock exhaust. Got high flow everything down to the stocker. 
I live in NY too and got the same problem. It took me awhile to find the "right" exhaust (most have too much drone), and finally settled on the Autotech...partly because I got the system during their Christmas sale for $397 shipped. No drone. Not "loud" except during WOT. My 2 cents.
Also, considered an e-cutout?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_

Im not longer in the ko4 game anymore, but do like the idea and what frankenturbo is doing for all the guys trying to get away from the ko3s.
Now im just being honest here. These numbers are a lil low. Just a bit.* I know the stock exhaust is prob killing u of at least 20-25whp. *And that u are running the mk1 frankenturbo. But still the power should be at least 235-240 corrected no problem. Im sure there is more tuning to be had and i really dont like the tt injectors there ok but not the best







But i still have hopes the the mk2 and a good exhaust and nice tweeks to tune u would have made more like 250whp correct. Must say do like that the hp carry on out to redline and that dip should go away with a full exhaust.

He has a 3inch Dp so its not a full stock exhaust. I highly doubt that a cat back is gonna free up another 20-25whp. maybe more in the 10-15whp range. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_
He has a 3inch Dp so its not a full stock exhaust. I highly doubt that a cat back is gonna free up another 20-25whp. maybe more in the 10-15whp range. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ed & Steve @ ForceFed said exactly the same thing. 15whp tops. They wanted to pull the exhaust while it was on the dyno but there wasn't enough time.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (slappy_dunbar)*

Do we have an updated list of software that works well with the FT so far?
I believe Uni 2+, APR w Lemmewinks, GIAC X+ have been listed but nothing too concrete... Anything else? Just trying to keep the list current for those who are curious.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (adema69)*

What set up did you have to reach it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

With a proper exhaust, water-meth and some file tweaks I believe we can get 300tq out of this little guy no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwrestledabearTWICE (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Ed & Steve @ ForceFed said exactly the same thing. 15whp tops. They wanted to pull the exhaust while it was on the dyno but there wasn't enough time. 

OH ALRIGHT!


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool update, for us Passat/A4 guys this THE option if you dont want to go BT.
Milltek exhaust FTW (I also live in Westchester County), even if I wanted to get noticed it would be kinda tough.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01gtiaww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_
He has a 3inch Dp so its not a full stock exhaust. I highly doubt that a cat back is gonna free up another 20-25whp. maybe more in the 10-15whp range. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


u know never know. This deff make more than a ko3s and flows lots more im pretty sure there some back pressure being maid there so i feel 20whp can be had with an exhaust and more tweets in uni-settings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey checkdalevel, I'm running 3.5" downpipe to 2.5" catback (no cat) and i'm quiet enough. when i go WOT i'm JUST noticeable, but haven't felt any resistance due to exhaust. Just find the right company. i'm running megan racing. 
EDIT: Forgot to mention what was super redonkulously important to me when checking out exhaust....I effin HATE DRONE!!!!! I do a lot of longer drives, so it would drive me nuts. I have nearly none now, just a little bit of grumble but no bad drone.
I am on APR k04 flash, but the ****** tuners don't unlock the VTUNE abbilities unless you specifically ask for it! SO WTF. I'm gonna head over tomorrow morning to have them do that and see what else i can open up. that and pickup the last fitting i need to do an inline fuel pump. i might start that install like.....now.


_Modified by CT.WREKT-1 at 1:37 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

x2 on the megan racing exhaust. I'm running one with a 3" dp and no cat, and imo you can barely tell the difference from stock until you get on it. Not to mention I got mine new for under 300 shipped


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

any new updates with this turbo?


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (16v_HOR)*

DITTO!!! I have a full stainless ex for under 350. my FMIC was more expensive than my ex.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

i was looking into tunes and flashes and modifying them..Came across Maestro 7 suite from Eurodyne. Anybody have comments on it? Obviously if you are saving money by going the FT route it's be dumb to just spend it on the maestro...but what can this thing really put out when someone has time to truly tweak it. how's uni's tune coming? School's almost over, maybe a trip to Force-Fed is in order?
APR V-tune was unlocked for me this weekend. Am playing with it. so far so good, just need more logging and driving time to tweak it up nice.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (CT.WREKT-1)*

I just flashed in the Eurodyne Maestro 7 on the stoc turbo.. IMO it is not a waste of money no matter what level you are playing at. The high speed datalogging is amazing, You can download any files you want whenever you wish without ever having to pay again, and litteraly infinite tunability.. Even on the stock turbo it is truly amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Will they have a file for the FT you think?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*

Im running the stage2+ right now with the 4bar fpr.. This file is too aggressive for the k03s IMO, and would be perfectly suited to the frank. All it takes is a few maestro tweaks to make it perfect, as the parameters wont be super far removed from the K03s.. And for those who are nervous about getting nutty with making changes to the software, their is also a feature in the Maestro flashloader similar to lemmiwinks, unisettings, etc.. Im sure that is all that would really be needed to make the stage 2+ Eurodyne file perfectly suited to the frank.. It should work just as well or better than checkdalevel's uni stage 2+ tune... Remember.. With Maestro anything at all can be adjusted as much or as little as needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Im running the stage2+ right now with the 4bar fpr.. This file is too aggressive for the k03s IMO

J - 
What airmass numbers are you getting out of the K03s with the Maestro tuning? Can it log EGTs for you as well?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

the video shows 175g/s at 5krpm's i think.. and after one run its 950'C egts?
Is that how it was or is?
the k03/4 hybrids I do over here, run differently.. 220g/s on 80mm MAF's for example holding 1.4bar at 6krpm's
Curious


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (badger5)*

I hit 210-214 g/s, stock maf, with my frankenturbo at 18 psi.


_Modified by cdn20VALVE at 5:43 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (badger5)*

Bill
The hybrids you tune over there are a lot more pricey and designed for 280+bhp. Not so in checkdalevel's case. His turbo is targeted towards testing for EGTs on a day-in day-out basis. And the numbers are taken straight off the manifold, not by using VAG-COM's estimates as you're accustomed to.
The MAF numbers are unintelligible with Unitronic's combination of specified hardware and their lookup maps. No way to glean anything from the VAG-COM blocks. FYI, though, we've seen upwards of 210g/s on other setups.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
J - 
What airmass numbers are you getting out of the K03s with the Maestro tuning? Can it log EGTs for you as well?

Doug, 
It logs everything you can imagine at a very, very high sampling rate waaaay faster than VAG-com.. I will be driving into your neck of the woods in about 2 weeks if you want to check it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dubinsincuwereindiapers at 11:11 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

a 280+ hp k03 hybrid, where can I get one ??


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_Bill
The hybrids you tune over there are a lot more pricey and designed for 280+bhp. Not so in checkdalevel's case. His turbo is targeted towards testing for EGTs on a day-in day-out basis. And the numbers are taken straight off the manifold, not by using VAG-COM's estimates as you're accustomed to.
The MAF numbers are unintelligible with Unitronic's combination of specified hardware and their lookup maps. No way to glean anything from the VAG-COM blocks. FYI, though, we've seen upwards of 210g/s on other setups.


the hybrids here cost £495 for K03/4.
You presume I use vagcom for egt's and are wrong fella.. EGT's via egt probes.
On the k04 hybrids on cars with their stock 80mm MAF housings, and no scaling, 250g/s is seen (audi S3's for example, leon cupra-r )
I would expect any hybrid worth having is going to be running >210g/s real mass air flow measurement, else why bother with them at all.
They fill in a gap between k03 and proper BT for those with different goals and budgets


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_a 280+ hp k03 hybrid, where can I get one ??

Not my words.. however we have seen a few cars make this , but they also ran WMI as well, so not just turbo.
we have another k03 hybrid planned which will suppass the existing K03/4 unit we use, but my time is short to spend on this one currently.. Looking forward to trying it tho, as it *might* just break in to the 300bhp numbers... - Engines will require rods tho.. loads of torque out of these


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdn20VALVE* »_I hit 210-214 g/s, stock maf, with my frankenturbo at 18 psi.

_Modified by cdn20VALVE at 5:43 PM 4-26-2010_

cool, thats more like it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

Does the turbo have to come in a kit? since I already have a high flow mani and dv


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*

You have a high flow manifold on a stock turbo? Were you planning ahead, or is there a benefit to this on a stock w/bolt ons set up?


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (TheBossQ)*

I have it,but haven't put it on yet,and yes there are benefits,simply more flow,it should let it spool up faster,and more air is always better; its the reason why we put TIP,and intake and exhaust etc . All that has to do with the flow of air,so the more flow the more power.


----------



## allan_84 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
Not my words.. however we have seen a few cars make this , but they also ran WMI as well, so not just turbo.
we have another k03 hybrid planned which will suppass the existing K03/4 unit we use, but my time is short to spend on this one currently.. Looking forward to trying it tho, as it *might* just break in to the 300bhp numbers... - Engines will require rods tho.. loads of torque out of these


look forward to hearing more about it


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
Not my words.. however we have seen a few cars make this , but they also ran WMI as well, so not just turbo.
we have another k03 hybrid planned which will suppass the existing K03/4 unit we use, but my time is short to spend on this one currently.. Looking forward to trying it tho, as it *might* just break in to the 300bhp numbers... - Engines will require rods tho.. loads of torque out of these

What turbine housing are you running with this? Reason I ask is that I've had a longitudinal K04 hybrid with a 32 lb/min compressor wheel and the original K04-015 turbine housing and the backpressure was astronomical. When I went GTRS elim I saw the same MAF numbers at 15 PSI on the Garrett as I saw at 18-19 PSI on the hybrid. 
Not saying that you're BS'ing here as I don't know exactly how your turbine housings are setup. However you can only push so much exhaust through that stock BW housing before it bottlenecks and drives the EGT's through the roof. 
PS: I the reason I went GTRS is because I had a small but consistent misfire on cyl 3 that ended up dumping raw fuel into the exhaust and burning out the turbine even though I was running water/meth at the time.


_Modified by PassatMrT at 5:12 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*

T - 
It's a common practice by the hybrid manufacturers over there (UK) to incorporate the bigger RS6 turbine wheel into that small housing. The larger exducer size of that wheel allows for quite a bit of backpressure relief. Also, they tune for the hardware. My guess is you were running a big turbo file with your G-Pop Shop hybrid. It was requesting too much.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

I was running a clipped turbine that was probably larger than an RS6 turbine and I was still seeing a lot of backpressure. Regardless of your turbine, you still have to force that exhaust gas through the round portion of the housing before it can exit through the turbine.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_
What turbine housing are you running with this? Reason I ask is that I've had a longitudinal K04 hybrid with a 32 lb/min compressor wheel and the original K04-015 turbine housing and the backpressure was astronomical. When I went GTRS elim I saw the same MAF numbers at 15 PSI on the Garrett as I saw at 18-19 PSI on the hybrid. 
Not saying that you're BS'ing here as I don't know exactly how your turbine housings are setup. However you can only push so much exhaust through that stock BW housing before it bottlenecks and drives the EGT's through the roof. 
PS: I the reason I went GTRS is because I had a small but consistent misfire on cyl 3 that ended up dumping raw fuel into the exhaust and burning out the turbine even though I was running water/meth at the time.

_Modified by PassatMrT at 5:12 PM 4-28-2010_

Its not BS its fact... I dont deal in BS, I'll leave that to the host of others peddlers out there.
I have only done transverse units so far. the people building the turbos are http://www.crturbos.co.uk built from K03/K03s units on exchange basis.
I'll dig out their specs as they have sent me.
RS6 turbine is whats used..
housing is the restriction yes..
On the K04 hyrbids they use a billet K06 compressor and RS6 wheel but larger shaft and clipped turbine.. Results TBC on this as I have'nt mapped the car yet, but 250g/s has been seen on the same unit on an S3
EGT's and that hotside restriction is the killa
WMI is an advisary for my customers who use these on track
_Modified by badger5 at 9:43 AM 4-29-2010_
the K03/4 hybrids spec below we use from CR Turbos here in the UK
The K03/04 Hybrid spec is as follows...
Standard Turbine housing machined internally
K04 Turbine wheel (RS6 Type) 50mm Inducer 44.5mm Exducer. 
Uprated large pad 360 type thrust bearing
Stepped gap piston rings
Standard compressor cover machined larger internally
K04 (RS6 Type) Compressor wheel 41.9mm Inducer 56.1mm Exducer
Uprated 1 Bar Garrett Type actuator



_Modified by badger5 at 1:45 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
Its not BS its fact... I dont deal in BS, I'll leave that to the host of others peddlers out there.


I'm sure you don't Bill, but let's keep it clear then as well. Your post discusses two different designs of hybrid turbo. The first, known in the UK as a "K04 hybrid" is based on a K04-02x and features a large ETT-technology compressor wheel. Costing $1500 before VAT, it will fit Audi TT225 or S3 only.
Secondly you mention the specs for your own K03 hybrid, which is a rebuild much like what G-Pop Shop offers over here. Priced at $1140 before VAT for a non-exchange it uses the smaller, older 2275-series compressor wheel in a modified K04-02x housing. This configuration requires a custom TIP sold separately. 
I have found these forum threads about the UK-based hybrids really helpful and informative.
http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/3...dex=1 
http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...17772 
http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...15897


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
Its not BS its fact... I dont deal in BS, I'll leave that to the host of others peddlers out there.
I have only done transverse units so far. the people building the turbos are http://www.crturbos.co.uk built from K03/K03s units on exchange basis.
I'll dig out their specs as they have sent me.
RS6 turbine is whats used..
housing is the restriction yes..
On the K04 hyrbids they use a billet K06 compressor and RS6 wheel but larger shaft and clipped turbine.. Results TBC on this as I have'nt mapped the car yet, but 250g/s has been seen on the same unit on an S3
EGT's and that hotside restriction is the killa
WMI is an advisary for my customers who use these on track
_Modified by badger5 at 9:43 AM 4-29-2010_
the K03/4 hybrids spec below we use from CR Turbos here in the UK
The K03/04 Hybrid spec is as follows...
Standard Turbine housing machined internally
K04 Turbine wheel (RS6 Type) 50mm Inducer 44.5mm Exducer. 
Uprated large pad 360 type thrust bearing
Stepped gap piston rings
Standard compressor cover machined larger internally
K04 (RS6 Type) Compressor wheel 41.9mm Inducer 56.1mm Exducer
Uprated 1 Bar Garrett Type actuator
_Modified by badger5 at 1:45 PM 4-29-2010_

Like I said, I don't think you're trying to pull the wool over anyone's eyes here. However, if you're going to try and run the BDM K04 hybrid CHRA on a K03/K03s turbine housing, it's very very likely that you'll run into some serious EGT issues as well as surge. 
This CHRA and comp housing (my comp housing was a non-BW one though) was extremely similar to my K04-015 based hybrid, right down to the clip. While it may be possible to make 300 HP on a K04-02X turbine housing, based on my experiences with that CHRA on a K04 frame I think you'd be very hard pressed to make more than 275 on a K03 turbine housing. 
However, I've been wrong before. Maybe you'll have different results.


_Modified by PassatMrT at 11:32 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_I have found these forum threads about the UK-based hybrids really helpful and informative.
http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/3...dex=1 
http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...17772 
http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...15897 

This one here http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...15897 pretty much confirms what I was saying. If you look at the second post the guy says that he can only hold about 17 PSI in the high revs. That's exactly as much as mine would max out as well.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

So any1 tried the FT vs a k04 20? Since it sounds like a good kit,but the price seems to go higher and higher,but no numbers yet


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tacosupreme* »_So any1 tried the FT vs a k04 20? Since it sounds like a good kit,but the price seems to go higher and higher,but no numbers yet

What numbers are you looking for? there have been 2 dyno sheets posted with setup details....


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*

Well if the FT can make close or the same power as a ko4 20. Because supposedly the ko4 20 can make near 260-270 with all bolt ons, So I was wondering how does this turbo fair up against the ko4 20


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

we dyno 2002 seat ibiza 20vt with FT turbo 
the mods on the car
TBE NO CAT
FMIC
ISG-MAF from Labonte Motorsports W/M INJECTION WITH 315ML/MI NOZZLE
255L/H FUEL PUMP
ELECTRIC BOOST CONTROLLER
{OEM INJECTORS{282CC
OEM MAF
OEM FPR
MAX EGT TEMP 890-900C
i will post the dynos with different boost levels 1.4bar 1,5bar and 1,8bar
all so a video of the egt gauge on accelerating from 2nd to 5th gear


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (avihai-t)*

what did you make on the dyno?


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (avihai-t)*

k,keep us updated on the numbers


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_
This one here http://www.seatcupra.net/forum...15897 pretty much confirms what I was saying. If you look at the second post the guy says that he can only hold about 17 PSI in the high revs. That's exactly as much as mine would max out as well.

Are we talkign the k03 framed type unit or K04 one here? sorry I may have missed the thread and gone off into the boonies..
(woops)
George S3's unit is'nt the same one as I have been using, as its results are very much lower. (I mapped Georges car earlier this year)
I dont think its the same internal spec, but I dont know what he used, but it does'nt hold boost up top like the one I have from CR. His spec sheet lists like it should be the same, but it just does'nt work much more than a regular k04 does with remap. Quite an odd thing. Hmm
duuno..









_Modified by badger5 at 10:09 PM 5-3-2010_


_Modified by badger5 at 10:10 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tacosupreme* »_So any1 tried the FT vs a k04 20? Since it sounds like a good kit,but the price seems to go higher and higher,but no numbers yet

Just as a casual observation, each time the price has gone up, something has been added to the kit. The latest $100 price increase includes a made-for-the-FT silicone TIP. Something you'd buy anyway.


----------



## VWturbomonster (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: (MK4_SLOW)*

i have a gli aswell and im looking for an upgrade for little money without engine mods...basically a bolt on think u can help me out here


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheBossQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBossQ* »_
Just as a casual observation, each time the price has gone up, something has been added to the kit. The latest $100 price increase includes a made-for-the-FT silicone TIP. Something you'd buy anyway.

Valid observation, although I disagree that the items in the kit are things I would buy anyway.
The kit includes things that many people already have, don't need, or don't want.
-Who doesn't already have an upgraded diverter valve?
-The benefit of the included silicone tip is that it's designed to run a bigger MAF...not all tunes call for a bigger MAF.
-The high flow mani may provide some modest gains, but I'm sure the turbo would still perform well on the stock mani.
I have a GIAC K04 tune (AWD engine) that is written for the OEM MAF, I have a silicone TIP, and I have an upgraded diverter valve. The only thing in the kit I could even use is the mani. 
Anyway, not trying to be a d-bag here, just pointing out why I wouldn't buy this kit. If the F4h-t was offered by itself with the other items as upgrade options, I would be way more likely to buy it.


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (leftside)*

I'm also curious to know if the turbo can be had by itself. I have APR and won't use the TIP. Also, I have 2 aftermarket DV's (Forge adjustable and Forge with spring kit) so the included one is of no use. AND I've read too many stories on here about the high flow manifold being used with APR. APR said (paraphrase) that their S/W was designed for "plug and play" and doesn't play well with the Kinetic manifold. I do see that one APR guy here managed to tweak his S/W. I'm more geared toward the timing/boost adjustments than the 2nd page of V-Tune. Can't seem to stomach another $650 when I'm only $199 away from a fully loaded ECU. 
Thanks for being innovative and bringing something new to the 1.8T arena.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (true2liter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *true2liter* »_APR said (paraphrase) that their S/W was designed for "plug and play" and doesn't play well with the Kinetic manifold. 

There's an archived thread dedicated to the question of a high-flow manifold paired to a K04-001. It runs pages long without any real validation of the notion that the combination is flawed. In my experience its a non-starter. The higher volume design reduces initial flow speed, which would dampen any "boost spike" at the lower ranges. Yet that seemed to be the standard complaint. More logical would have been observations of an increase in lag. But that wasn't the focus of peoples' complaints. Who knows.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

on transverse exhaust manifold, I recently did a porting job on a stock manifold, combined with a k03/4 hybrid..
its figures matched all so called high flow manifolds I had previously done the same install on.
stock manifold on runner #3 needs the most attention but responds well to opening up. worked well for this one I did. likely more reliable than some of the cheap "hi flow" manifolds sold too.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (badger5)*

This has been my experience as well. I find that the high flow mani, atleast in the longitudal version, flows better above 6,000 rpm. Below that, and especially at part throttle /low rpm conditions, my ported oem manifold outperforms it.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (cdn20VALVE)*

Having put a high flow manifold on a K04-015 I didn't notice much of a difference. However, that was on a turbo that maxed out at 22-23 lb/min. On the Frankenturbo hybrids you'd be seeing 25-27 lb/min so it may breathe better on the top end. 
The reason that I would think it a good idea to get the big bore manifold though is to keep the EGT's down. When you start getting into bigger compressors on the K04-015 or -001 frame, the EGT's can get pretty high really fast. I know Slappy has done a good job of porting the wastegate and juggling turbine trims to keep the EGT's down. However I would be giving those turbos any chance they can get to keep the EGT's under control. Both from a turbo/engine longevity perspective and in order to keep timing pull to a minimum for more power.


_Modified by PassatMrT at 9:38 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_
The reason that I would think it a good idea to get the big bore manifold though is to keep the EGT's down. When you start getting into bigger compressors on the K04-015 or -001 frame, the EGT's can get pretty high really fast. I know Slappy has done a good job of porting the wastegate and juggling turbine trims to keep the EGT's down. However I would be giving those turbos any chance they can get to keep the EGT's under control. Both from a turbo/engine longevity perspective and in order to keep timing pull to a minimum for more power.


Thanks T. You're right on the money. Temperatures are a huge factor.


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: (Tacosupreme)*

On Friday APR stage2 mk6 golf gti made 228whp on this dyno
The power is at the wheels without corection
Out side temp 26c
We use 95ron
This is our ko3s file for boost conteroler made by* Vince Saiya*
*Stealth Racing UK Ltd* 
we get more fuel from the maf conteroled w/m injection
On the weekend I will video the egt gauge and will make log for boost
On accelrting from 2nd gear to 5th gear 240kph so you can see we are not
going more then 900c

_Modified by avihai-t at 12:43 PM 5-4-2010_

_Modified by avihai-t at 2:40 PM 5-4-2010_


_Modified by avihai-t at 2:41 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
Are we talkign the k03 framed type unit or K04 one here? sorry I may have missed the thread and gone off into the boonies..
(woops)
George S3's unit is'nt the same one as I have been using, as its results are very much lower. (I mapped Georges car earlier this year)
I dont think its the same internal spec, but I dont know what he used, but it does'nt hold boost up top like the one I have from CR. His spec sheet lists like it should be the same, but it just does'nt work much more than a regular k04 does with remap. Quite an odd thing. Hmm
duuno..









_Modified by badger5 at 10:09 PM 5-3-2010_

_Modified by badger5 at 10:10 PM 5-3-2010_

I think the poster on the forum was referring to the BDM K04-02X hybrid. In either case I can't see either the CRT unit or the BDM hybrid being able to carry max boost past about 5500 RPM without it either a) tapering off or b) driving the EGT's through the roof. 
Now this is not to say that they're not good choices. I found that G-popshop hybrid (most similar to the BDM unit) was a strong little turbo. My tip equipped Passat actually managed to stay neck and neck with a chipped 6 speed S4 from 90-140 Km/hr. 
Problem is that you just can't completely eliminate the turbine section as a choke point. So take it for what it's worth. These hybrids are a good alternative to going BT. However at the end of the day you're always stuck with having to compromise with the turbine housing restrictions. 
PS: I should also point out that BT's are compromises too in terms of spool time. While they do produce more power up top, they loose torque below. For someone who isn't interested in big dyno numbers, the low end torque that these hybrids produce is probably going to be more usable and amusing than the top end power that a GT series will make. 
PPS: Another point in favor of the K04 hybrid's spool time is for those at elevation. Calgary (where I live) is at 3500 ft. This means that the 1.8T engine off boost can hardly get out of it's own way. For those at even higher elevations like Colorado, having a turbo that builds boost fast as a result of a smaller turbine section is a really big advantage in day to day driveability.
_Modified by PassatMrT at 11:59 AM 5-4-2010_


_Modified by PassatMrT at 12:03 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
Thanks T. You're right on the money. Temperatures are a huge factor.

No problem, by the way did you ever get a chance to compare stock vs big bore EGT's on the same car, turbo, programming etc... I know you showed me some testing numbers, however I can't recall if there was a direct back to back comparison. Also, I put that EGT port in my new 034 manifold so I'll see if I can get some pre-post turbine readings once I get my probe from Auber instruments (I ordered it today).
To wit, when I put that big bore mani on my GTRS elim I saw post turbine EGT's drop by about 200-300 F. I know that a stock manifold on a GTRS elim is going to raise the EGT's more than if it were on a K04 hybrid. However, even a 100-200 F difference on the hybrids will probably help quite a bit.


_Modified by PassatMrT at 1:53 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## BIG_Y (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (avihai-t)*








[/URL]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
boost 1.8 bar







[/URL]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
boost 1.5 bar







[/URL]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
the turbo


_Modified by BIG_Y at 12:53 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (BIG_Y)*

Nice numbers, good to see the HP holding out in the higher RPM's. However the torque really takes a nosedive especially on the 1.8 BAR (26 PSI) graph. If my conversion is correct, it drops from 300 wtq at 4500 RPM to 215 wtq at 5500. 
Same on the 1.5 BAR (22 PSI) where it drops from 265wtq at 4500 RPM to 225wtq at 5500 RPM. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure that the low end grunt would get it moving in a hurry. However torque curve drop-offs like that on K04 of any type just screams overspin to me. Any idea what the EGT's were like during the dyno pulls? Also, how would that treat a set of stock rods?


_Modified by PassatMrT at 1:52 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

the egt did not get more then 870c on the dyno!
216LB/FT {30kg/m}at 6000rpm is not bad
318lb/ft{44kg/m} and 273whp is the max
_Modified by avihai-t at 2:18 PM 5-4-2010_

_Modified by avihai-t at 2:33 PM 5-4-2010_

_Modified by avihai-t at 2:34 PM 5-4-2010_


_Modified by avihai-t at 2:38 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (PassatMrT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatMrT* »_
I think the poster on the forum was referring to the BDM K04-02X hybrid. In either case I can't see either the CRT unit or the BDM hybrid being able to carry max boost past about 5500 RPM without it either a) tapering off or b) driving the EGT's through the roof. 
Now this is not to say that they're not good choices. I found that G-popshop hybrid (most similar to the BDM unit) was a strong little turbo. My tip equipped Passat actually managed to stay neck and neck with a chipped 6 speed S4 from 90-140 Km/hr. 
Problem is that you just can't completely eliminate the turbine section as a choke point. So take it for what it's worth. These hybrids are a good alternative to going BT. However at the end of the day you're always stuck with having to compromise with the turbine housing restrictions. 
PS: I should also point out that BT's are compromises too in terms of spool time. While they do produce more power up top, they loose torque below. For someone who isn't interested in big dyno numbers, the low end torque that these hybrids produce is probably going to be more usable and amusing than the top end power that a GT series will make. 
PPS: Another point in favor of the K04 hybrid's spool time is for those at elevation. Calgary (where I live) is at 3500 ft. This means that the 1.8T engine off boost can hardly get out of it's own way. For those at even higher elevations like Colorado, having a turbo that builds boost fast as a result of a smaller turbine section is a really big advantage in day to day driveability.
_Modified by PassatMrT at 11:59 AM 5-4-2010_

_Modified by PassatMrT at 12:03 PM 5-4-2010_

you obviously cant compare these littl ehybrids to proper BT, but they have their niche for those who have evolved up the K03 to K03s to wanting more but not affording BT, and these tick that box well.
I do fear fo stock rods tho with their inherant spikey high initial torque delivery.. >300lbft on all of those I have seen come thru my workshop.
EGT's are a factor yes, but these units are not pulling hard much beyond 6krpm, usually holding 1.4bar at 6krpm, with 220g/s usually. We have seen a few K04 hybrids pull 250-260g/s on leon cupra-r and S3''s so far, but they are another story.
WMI is a nice complementry addition for my customers to help keep a lid on temps.
Good read this thread.
thanks


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (badger5)*

Yeah, I think we're pretty much saying the same thing. I know the jump from a K04-001 or -015 to a GT series can be a pretty big one, especially if you go with a t-25 flanged one instead of an elim series. An upgrade turbo that can bolt to the stock locations and that can make 250-260 CHP is a nice middle ground. 
In all honesty that's why I ended up with my hybrid. I blew my K04-015 and didn't have the $1500 for an ATP elim. The G-popshop hybrid I got was a fun little turbo that put out fairly close numbers to a T-28.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

avihai-t said:


> the egt did not get more then 870c on the dyno!
> 216LB/FT {30kg/m}at 6000rpm is not bad
> 318lb/ft{44kg/m} and 273whp is the max
> _Modified by avihai-t at 2:18 PM 5-4-2010_
> ...


 so those numbers are all flywheel numbers on a dynapack?


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

wow this thread jumped up in page numbers fast. waiting for my "check from the government" then, like i told slappy, placing an order.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks for the info. Can't wait to see the vid


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

this seems dead,any new ino?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I bet it slowed a bit due to lack of new installs? 
I'm waiting to send my deposit because parts were back-ordered but were supposed to be in this week.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

Prolly, but I want to know if you have to get he whole set or you an just get parts from it


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

He won't sell it ala carte.
You have to buy the complete kit.
Still not a bad deal if you add up the individual components.
I just sent a deposit for mine.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah its a good deal,let me know how yours turns out


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

my install is still running strong. i ordered a velocity stack intake today to replace my K&N on the vr maf


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

What did you do for tuning?
I'm leaning toward Unitronic stage 2+ as per Doug.
I have the 380cc injectors and a VR6 MAF on the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I'm leaning toward Unitronic stage 2+ as per Doug.












'nuff said.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^Slappy, any idea what gear that graph is for? Typically the boost levels/dropoff are a little different for each gear.

...Call me a fool but I am still holding my breath to see if any current GIAC programs will perform in a similar manner or to see if GIAC will somehow get involved. They were one of the first to do chip/flash tuning and I still look to them as a good bar of excellence and reliability. I have been waiting months for a GIAC owner to experiment...


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

Why follow, when you can lead.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

cdn20VALVE said:


> Why follow, when you can lead.


Well, technically I'm following too but I will lead the pack in the area where I live.


Unitronic it is! Pretty much had my mind made up after I bought a set of 380's and a VR6 MAF.

Doug (Slappy) has some impressive dyno graphs on a couple modified cars that I think were in the 300HP range with impressive torque to boot.

My friends give me grief for driving a Beetle but I love the unusualness of the vehicle.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

cdn20VALVE said:


> Why follow, when you can lead.


I wish it were that easy. I have too many things going on that keep me from taking the leap of faith...


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

N_Dub04Gli said:


> I wish it were that easy. I have too many things going on that keep me from taking the leap of faith...


Giac has what they call the "hammer" file. Its there version of a k04 tune. It requires 380ccs and a VR maf like Uni. The upgrade path going from giac to uni's stage 2+ is going to be a lot of money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

If you must go with GIAC, then this.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^That is what my issue has been for a few months. Everyone has been all about the UNI tunes for this setup but I am not going from stock to Uni. I am already a "loaded GIAC" customer and it would be much less expensive to upgrade with them. I have not heard of anyone yet who has tried the GIAC K04 files yet. If it is as, or more successful than the UNI software I would go that route.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

N_Dub04Gli said:


> I am already a "loaded GIAC" customer and it would be much less expensive to upgrade with them.


Well information on the GIAC K04-23 file is a bit of a black hole itself. I suppose it might be worth a query in the K04-23 mega thread... Nevertheless, when checkdalevel was getting his dyno at ForceFed, Steve and Ed showed us a Giac K04 dyno that made our eyes pop out of our heads.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

Was the dyno that they showed you for a K04-001? What type of numbers were made? I am sure that there are a few people like me that have a worked K03s on a GIAC tune that would not mid a very easy and lateral move to a FT K04 while upgrading to the GIAC K04 tune. When this is done, I hope to be the first to see the results.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

Is anyone using the eurodyne maestro 7 tuning?


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone think a UNI stage 1 would be sufficient enough? No 93 octane here, and my car will be pretty much stock. Exhaust won't happen for a while.


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

I am still planning on going with the GIAC tune, but it has been delayed to an unknown date.

Had the money there, but someone broke into my car and its costing a pretty penny to get the damage fixed, so that's where my tune money went. It sucks as I have all the supporting mods already. Hopefully I can get the tune done in this month or next.

But, an update on the set up, I have totally blown an n75 valve, will not hold pressure at all anymore, but other then that, still fun as ever.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone has new numbers with this turbo?


----------



## dz28adams (Apr 3, 2008)

hey slappy do you have any transverse kits ready?..im gonna order if so....or are they backordered?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

no new dynos yet


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

How about a public update as to the availability of the kits?
The T-shirt was a nice surprise in the mail BTW, thanks.
I need a windshield banner too!


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

Tag for later reading...


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

damn did this thing die already.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Still waiting for parts.
I was hoping to be up and running by July 1st
:beer:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Blu--Pearl said:


> damn did this thing die already.


my car is running strong. More activity in the Audizine forums. We need more users from the states to buy the F4H-T kit. 

Whats parts are u waiting for ????


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> Whats parts are u waiting for ????


The turbo, manifold, TIP and bypass valve.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

VDub Dan-O said:


> The turbo, manifold, TIP and bypass valve.


Thats all??? Those few things shouldn't hold you up!!! :laugh:


----------



## ZeroSpain (Jun 17, 2010)

*FrankenTurbo vs Kinectic Motorsport Manifold*

Hello everyone, I have lot of time reading this wonderful forum, but I decided to write until now. 

I am interested in this topic and all its evolution, but I've seen things like the exhaust manifold design not just to convince me. 

In this picture we can see a couple of differences that I would like to discuss a possible behavior of a Frankenturbo Kit. 
The exhaust manifold FrankenTurbo (now FT) has a number of details I would like to comment: 

1-The exit to the turbo does not have the nerve center that separates the flow between cylinders, if it's not something specific issue of reliability to avoid a crack in that area or improve the flow or perhaps to minimize costs in the design, the specific cause I do not understand? 

2-dilation cuts present in the exhaust manifold FT have been reduced from four to two, but do not understand why? however, in the exhaust manifold Motorsport Kinectic if you keep the four cuts by expansion that also are present in the OEM version. 

I would like to discuss this topic with you all, as my interest in buying a FT kit is great, but I have some doubts that I would like to solve ... 

My project is to install OEM 386cc injectors @ 4bar, Apr fuel pump high flow 
with 60mm exhaust line and an oversized donwpipe. 


Sorry for my English but is very bad, will try where possible to use the Google translator minimal possible.

Greetings


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Take a look again on the site, the manifold does have a relief cut on the flange between each of the cylinders.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

N_Dub04Gli said:


> Thats all??? Those few things shouldn't hold you up!!! :laugh:


Funny stuff right there!
I even have the 380's and a 3" MAF all ready to go


----------



## ZeroSpain (Jun 17, 2010)

*FrankenTurbo exhaust manifold*


















No, on its website showing a former model, now comes as they see in these pictures ... I do not know which is the reason for the cuts without ?....

If you look at the exit of the exhaust manifold does not have the nerve that separates gases from cylinders, to see if it happens to someone who knows this is because


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The flange is difficult to cut through in that last location owing to where the runner lands. Some runs of the manifolds have a cut there while others do not.


----------



## ZeroSpain (Jun 17, 2010)

in central nerve separating the exhaust gases between cylinders, the collector output, supposedly should improve the flow of gases into the turbine ... because your exhaust manifold does not?

Sorry but my English is very bad...


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35aa0b4eca

These do not come from the factory with the relief cuts as you can see in the link above. I am assuming that FT cuts and coats them after they get them like this. My question is "does cutting the original design cause more future risk than leaving it as it were?"


----------



## ZeroSpain (Jun 17, 2010)

*InletPipe for Ibiza Cupra/Fr 1.8 20vt*

Hello again, I wonder if the inletpipe Frankenturbo distributing your kit could fit my car without too many problems, there is someone on this forum that I have.

I have a 3" maf and 386cc injectors for a Cupra Bam, now I only need to know if this inletpipe would fit in my car(Seat Ibiza Cupra/Fr) without problems.

I think so but would need to see if he has all shots and more or less equal in the same place, as not all cars take to bring the brake booster injection.



























































*Inlepipe Forge Motorsport*:


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^That is a good looking engine bay^^^ (back to topic now)


----------



## ZeroSpain (Jun 17, 2010)

N_Dub04Gli said:


> ^^^That is a good looking engine bay^^^ (back to topic now)


Anyone can help me, no one has put inletpipe 3 "? Some pictures would help me know if it looks like mine, so I'll be safer if I can or not put in my engine ....

A greeting and thanks


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

ZeroSpain said:


> Anyone can help me, no one has put inletpipe 3 "? Some pictures would help me know if it looks like mine, so I'll be safer if I can or not put in my engine ....
> 
> A greeting and thanks



Zero Spain. I have the 3inch TIP that Frankenkenturbo give with his kits. The fitment is tough but i waas able to get it fit. We had to unbolt a couple of hard lines in order for it to fit. but yes it does for the 1.8T transverse GTI 

yo tengo la punta de tres pulgadas que Frankenturbo da con sus juegos.
Es difícil consequir que se quede pero pude
tuvimos que sacar unas cuantas líneas duras para que pudiera quedar bien.

i had my girlfriend translate she said its hard translating car stuff to spanish ha lol


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Im really glad I found this thread. I picked up a k04 hybrid turbo that has the same specs as a k04-020 from the 225TT. Same compressor and turbine wheel specs. Not sure how they will function in the smaller k03 body but we will see. I am probably going to pick up a high flow exhaust manifold this week before going forward with the install.

As far as software is concerned I am currently running a standard APR 93 octane k03 file. I had originally planned on paying the $200 for the APR k04-001 file and then tweaking it with v-tune, but it seems like it might be a better idea to see if APR can flash their 225TT 93 octane file instead since I think it would be way more compatible, especially since my hybrid has the same internals as the stock 225TT.

I am going to call APR early this morning to see what they have to say about this. 

I already have all the supporting mods (turbo inlet pipe, 3 inch downpipe to 2.5 inch catback, short ram intake, and a fmic will be completed simultaneously with the k04 install). 

If APR agrees to flash the 225TT file onto my ECU then I will definitely need the larger 380cc injectors which should not be a problem. 

The only other things I need to know are:

1. Whether the 225TT uses a 3 inch maf?
2. Whether the 235TT uses a 3bar or 4bar fpr?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Sadly, you are going to find out in your call to APR that their TT225 file is strictly for that car. It is exclusive to that particular vehicle ECU and not applicable to your VW.

However, you CAN ask them about their vTune software. An add-on to their standard K04-001 software, it allows you to interface with the car and adjust settings. It is compatible with a number of VAG cars, so you need to check with them about yours.

Your hardware requirement for the K04-001 with vTune would be the standard MAF along with 380cc injectors. It is true that APR firstly recommends a simple change to your fuel regulator, but it is most optimal to upgrade the injectors as the longitudinal cars do. 

The only additional hardware I'd recommend -- and I do it vigorously -- would be an EGT probe in the exhaust manifold. The K04-020 turbine wheel is an aggressive, high pressure wheel. It is not an ideal choice for use in a hybrid K03/K04 and might cause dangerous (and damaging) temperatures.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Sadly, you are going to find out in your call to APR that their TT225 file is strictly for that car. It is exclusive to that particular vehicle ECU and not applicable to your VW.
> 
> However, you CAN ask them about their vTune software. An add-on to their standard K04-001 software, it allows you to interface with the car and adjust settings. It is compatible with a number of VAG cars, so you need to check with them about yours.
> 
> ...


I hope that the larger exhaust manifold will be able to keep EGT's down. APR is not as aggressive as unitronic so I am less worried about the software pushing things past acceptable limits. I also plan on boring out the wastegate hole by 5mm or so just like one of the earlier gentlemen did to increase escape of the exhaust gases.

I currently have a 4bar FPR but I have not installed it on my car yet since I had not made a decision on the software. 

I understand what you are saying about the different ECU's, but VW changes the ECU part numbers sporadically even across the same generation. For instance, the MK4 1.8T had 5 different ECU part numbers for the golf/jetta/beetle platforms but APR uses the same part # (the same software) for each ECU version. All APR is giving you is a new map for fuel, timing, boost etc and overriding the factory specs. 

The 225TT is still using a Motronic ECU just like every other VAG car prior to the introduction of the mk6 platform. The coding in the ECU is still the same so I didn't see why APR could not just flash my car with the 225TT file. The ECU is still going to read fuel, timing, boost, and A/F from the same measuring blocks? It's not like im asking them for the b5 twin turbo file which would likely be a more complex configuration because it is a twin turbo v6 vs. a single turbo 4 cylinder. The only difference between a 225TT and a 180HP TT is the size of the turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I hope that the larger exhaust manifold will be able to keep EGT's down. I also plan on boring out the wastegate hole by 5mm or so just like one of the earlier gentlemen did to increase escape of the exhaust gases.


Good thinking on both. You can take the transversal-engine wastegate port all the way up to 30mm and still have the flap cover it. I recommend a minimum of 26mm. You MUST MUST be sure the port is sized larger than the stock 20mm size.

The APR software is aggressive enough for the EGTs to get pretty high. I've seen in excess of 950˚C on their basic K03 flash. You should monitor it.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

ZeroSpain said:


>


Jesus! did someone cut that by hand with an angle grinder?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Good thinking on both. You can take the transversal-engine wastegate port all the way up to 30mm and still have the flap cover it. I recommend a minimum of 26mm. You MUST MUST be sure the port is sized larger than the stock 20mm size.
> 
> The APR software is aggressive enough for the EGTs to get pretty high. I've seen in excess of 950˚C on their basic K03 flash. You should monitor it.


I called APR and I found out a few things from them:

1. The 225TT uses 380cc injectors AND a 4bar FPR. That is a lot of fuel!
2. The 225TT does use a 3 inch maf housing.
3. It is not possible to flash the 225TT file directly on to any 1.8t ECU. 

Basically he said that since the compression is different on the 225TT along with a few other small things, that the car would not necessarily run correctly even if they could flash me with the 225TT file. 
APR also said that they do have to modify their software slightly each time VW switches to a new ECU part # even if it is for the same engine in the same generation. They still use the same base software file, they just need to make a few tweaks to make the software write on to the new ECU.

He also said that V-tune is not available for the pre 2002 1.8T's 

So basically my only option is to get the standard APR K04- 001 software, see how it runs and make some minor tweaks after that. The HP difference between the K04-001 software and the TT225 K04-020 software is only 18 hp. The APR k04-001 actually puts down 7 more ft/lbs of torque than the TT225 software. 

I know there are several people in this thread who have had success using APR's k04 file with the FT. The FT compressor map is not that much different than the k04-020 map except it appears that the FT is more efficient. I'm not sure how this will play out in my case though.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I just ordered mine slappy said it'll be shipped in a day or so. I will dyno after i finish (July sometime). 

I have revo stage 2 and sps switch. Full 3" turboback exhaust w/o cat. I have 58,000 miles on my car and need to do the TB and clutch ecs stage 1 with 14lb flywheel. I may or may not upgrade to tt225 injectors and revert to the 3bar fpr. My car is narrowband (atc engine code) so we'll see how useful the logs are from it.:beer::beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

jennekke said:


> I just ordered mine slappy said it'll be shipped in a day or so. I will dyno after i finish (July sometime).
> 
> I have revo stage 2 and sps switch. Full 3" turboback exhaust w/o cat. I have 58,000 miles on my car and need to do the TB and clutch ecs stage 1 with 14lb flywheel. I may or may not upgrade to tt225 injectors and revert to the 3bar fpr. My car is narrowband (atc engine code) so we'll see how useful the logs are from it.:beer::beer:


I am also narrowband. I plan on running the APR k04 software which should be pretty close to a revo stage 2 flash. I would start with whatever revo recommends for fueling and monitor it with vag-com.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Doug,
Will mine be shipped tomorrow too?
I've been pretty patient considering that it's been over 6 weeks and I've had to email you for updates on where it is or what's going on.
You never updated me on Saturday either.
Not to mention, I sold the car that needed the turbo and have a different car now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I am also narrowband. I plan on running the APR k04 software which should be pretty close to a revo stage 2 flash.


Do you know if your '00 Jetta has a MAP sensor?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Do you know if your '00 Jetta has a MAP sensor?


Of course it does.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

OMG I have sh SOOO much reading to catch up on! The new forum change made all my sh!t dissapear so i have to find all my threads again!

I am running the MK1 FT (HAPPY WITH THE POWER) in my AWP 1.8t. ebay FMIC, Ebay 3.5" downpipe to 2.5" Megan Racing Catback (sans-cat), Ebay Silicone TIP, and 4.5bar FPR. APR k04 file

Soon to be done will be an inline 255lph fuel pump to see if i can drop some of my inj duty cyc. 

I've had this running for 10's of thousands of miles already!!! the FT manifold is a pita to install just like the others, but i've got no cracks or anything. EGT's were nearly identical to my k03s when i was on k03 software. now it's a bit cooler. my current limiting factor is fueling, so i am dropping the pump in as soon as i get fittings. i'll try to read teh thread much more tonight so that i can catch up and maybe answer questions if i can! in the meantime, feel free to drop me a line or whatever. 

I have TQ steer that helps me change lanes when I go [email protected]!!!!! lol j/k but it's gnarly!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

CT.WREKT-1 said:


> OMG I have sh SOOO much reading to catch up on! The new forum change made all my sh!t dissapear so i have to find all my threads again!
> 
> I am running the MK1 FT (HAPPY WITH THE POWER) in my AWP 1.8t. ebay FMIC, Ebay 3.5" downpipe to 2.5" Megan Racing Catback (sans-cat), Ebay Silicone TIP, and 4.5bar FPR. APR k04 file
> 
> ...


You and I basically have the exact same mods.

Did your manifold have the cuts in the flange or not?

I did not know ebay made 3.5 inch downpipes?


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

> jennekke
> I just ordered mine slappy said it'll be shipped in a day or so. I will dyno after i finish (July sometime).
> 
> I have revo stage 2 and sps switch. Full 3" turboback exhaust w/o cat. I have 58,000 miles on my car and need to do the TB and clutch ecs stage 1 with 14lb flywheel. I may or may not upgrade to tt225 injectors and revert to the 3bar fpr. My car is narrowband (atc engine code) so we'll see how useful the logs are from it.


I would first consider riding around in cars with that flywheel!!! I went with a slightly lighter than stock (20lb?) flywheel (singlemass) and it rattles when idle in neutral. 
I know from motorcycles that a light flywheel improves acceleration, since it stores energy that would otherwise drive the wheel. However, a really light flywheel - especially combined with a light clutch - makes take offs more challenging. It wants to stall, so you have to feather the clutch out - which is fine if you're racing and don't mind replacing the clutch periodically, but it's not something I'd want to deal with in a streetgoing machine.

--Most manufacturers make the stock flywheel very heavy. This makes the engine very smooth and enables it to retain energy at part throttle cruise and up long grades for better fuel economy.
An Aluminum flywheel goes completely the other direction with almost no weight. This lets the engine rev up very quickly and allows the engine to work easier due to the reduced weight spinning around on the back of the crank. This is fine as long as you are at full throttle and wide open throttle all the time like in a Road Race or Drag Race only car. As soon as you let off the gas the engine RPM drops instantly and the car slows down. In a road car this causes surging and bucking at cruise speeds and poor driveability and clutch engagement.Turbo cars are exceptionally critical to flywheel weight. Too light a flywheel will make the car rev faster and possibly come on boost faster but that is only half the issue. When you let off the gas to shift the car will drop off of boost just as quickly causing a poor transition when you come back on the throttle.

I did go lighter, not much. I make long drives....A LOT.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I make long drives a lot as well. I have another car that does better on gas, sound, and comfort. I drive a 2 door tt roadster that is mostly highway and little highway. I drive the car for fun not for comfort.

I'd say it would be better to go with lighter wheels and tires than a lighter flywheel. The flywheel is a small part of the equation.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

jennekke said:


> I make long drives a lot as well. I have another car that does better on gas, sound, and comfort. I drive a 2 door tt roadster that is mostly highway and little highway. I drive the car for fun not for comfort.
> 
> I'd say it would be better to go with lighter wheels and tires than a lighter flywheel. The flywheel is a small part of the equation.


I agree. I didn't go with the 14 pound kit either mostly because I did not want any chatter or extra noise from running a light flywheel. 

I went with a Valeo kit that was designed for the Audi TT's. The flywheel is a solid 22lbs at least and gives no extra noise, stock like driveability and much better holding power. I was very happy with that kit and I will never have to buy another flywheel again!


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

jennekke said:


> I make long drives a lot as well. I have another car that does better on gas, sound, and comfort. I drive a 2 door tt roadster that is mostly highway and little highway. I drive the car for fun not for comfort.
> 
> I'd say it would be better to go with lighter wheels and tires than a lighter flywheel. The flywheel is a small part of the equation.


I'm not exactly sure what you were trying to say here but will take a shot that you have a daily driver and then your roadster, of which the roadster you have more of the 'performance goodies' pput in to not sacrifice anything from your daily/commuter vehicle. If I had the opportunity of such funding maybe I'd do that, prolly not though. I try to make all my endeavours 'fun'. why own something if you don't like it. THIS IS STILL WAY OFF TOPIC. LET'S GET BACK ON FRANKENTURBO TRACK HERE.

I am awaiting the arrival of mk2. Until then...I will eventually post up another thread since mine never made the switch. Will try to remember as much as possible. build will include the actual turbo install, in-line fuel pump install, maybe a TIP install. Anything else?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

CT.WREKT-1 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you were trying to say here but will take a shot that you have a daily driver and then your roadster, of which the roadster you have more of the 'performance goodies' pput in to not sacrifice anything from your daily/commuter vehicle. If I had the opportunity of such funding maybe I'd do that, prolly not though. I try to make all my endeavours 'fun'. why own something if you don't like it. THIS IS STILL WAY OFF TOPIC. LET'S GET BACK ON FRANKENTURBO TRACK HERE.
> 
> I am awaiting the arrival of mk2. Until then...I will eventually post up another thread since mine never made the switch. Will try to remember as much as possible. build will include the actual turbo install, in-line fuel pump install, maybe a TIP install. Anything else?


Post up whether or not your manifold has the relief cuts in it and how many there are.

Is it necessary to ceramic coat the manifold or will a raw version be ok?

I would like to discuss the possible benefits of running an electronic boost controller like a greddy Profec B Spec II in place of the stock N75 valve.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

I am running the 'race' N75 valve. the difference is how the ECU can manipulate it. With my K03 APR flash i had horrible spiking and other issues with that valve and only the F version would work. With the K04 flash the F was giving me some issues and the J worked out awesome. My Ex mani has 3 or 4 cuts in it. forget exactly. I had pictures showing direct comparison to stock, but again...since the update i have to repost. Ceramic coating. I have no idea on this one. How much of a difference will a few mil coating make on an object under sustained heat. also, how well does a super high density highly brittle highly structured material fair against huge heat/cold cycles with enormous amounts of pressures and vibration and...u get the idea. I think it's a YMMV (your mileage may vary) thing with some people praising and some not. W/E. My temps were similar using the OEM components and the upgraded components. does that say anything, prolly not much. 

Back to the electronic boost controller...The average going rate for the cost of that boost controller new is like half the cost of the turbo kit itself. My idea with the FrankenTurbo was cheap, good qaulity replacements. Everything else is pretty much a bonus! If you wanna get all crazy dope funky and drop beans on an electronic boost controller, go for it! I'm happy with the N75 and the levels set in the ECU. The ECU controls it, and the tuners can manipulate it via their flashes, soooo just pick the tune that's right for you.

It's not just about bolting in the latest and greatest biggest and fastest. Look into some things, research, review, talk to people actually running it, those who didn't like it, and test if possible. My focus is cost #1 and driveability #2. after that i use my hands and limited funds to make my car fun.


What lead you to the idea of the GReddy EBC? how would you use it? what software would you be running it with? what kind of levels are you hoping to reach?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

CT.WREKT-1 said:


> What lead you to the idea of the GReddy EBC? how would you use it? what software would you be running it with? what kind of levels are you hoping to reach?


The Greddy Profec B Spec II controller can be had for around $200 new. It may have been priced higher when it was first released but it is a pretty simple piece of equipment. I know there are some more expensive EBC's on the market like the Apexi AVC-R that cost over $500, but that is way too fancy for my purposes.

The reason I was considering an EBC was because of the boost spiking issues that many people run into with the high flow manifolds and this turbo in particular. The EBC would allow for easy adjustment from inside the car as well as the option for Hi and Low boost settings if desired.


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

The reason for the spiking/surging issues, I think, were people just throwing ish in there and not doing homework. there are small electronic differences between the different iterations of the N75 valve, made to be handled by different ECU's and flashes. and it's not just a single thing to change all the issues. You can asl Slappy_Dunbar. I was tweakin out at first because I had HUGE spiking and Surging issues. all over the place. APR-R1 DV is way too fast for me, which made it spike up and i had partial throttle surging. the n75 race on my k03 flash did not go well, but on the k04 it's smooth as silk! Just as was said to me, "try to slow down swappin parts all over the place until you can start to get things to settle and fall into line." i pass that on as well.

Anybody else reading this disagree?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

CT.WREKT-1 said:


> "try to slow down swappin parts all over the place until you can start to get things to settle and fall into line." i pass that on as well.
> 
> Anybody else reading this disagree?


Not at all!
That's tuning; one change at a time.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Post up whether or not your manifold has the relief cuts in it and how many there are.


Current pic just sent to me minutes ago:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Current pic just sent to me minutes ago:


i want to see that cold side


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Here are some pics of my setup. I just got my manifold in the mail today. I am going to coat it with VHT Flameproof ceramic coating. I don't think I am going to pay a shop to coat it b/c it is not worth the cost at this point.

Keep in mind I purchased these parts before I found out about frankenturbo. This K04 has an RS6 compressor side and a frankenturbo spec turbine wheel. I'm not sure how that will affect the efficiency but we will find out soon enough. A few guys in Europe are running this exact hybrid. Notice the machined compressor housing to allow for the larger RS6 wheel.

I plan on making three relief cuts into the manifold to replicate the stock manifold and hopefully avoid any cracking issues. 

The wastegate flapper hole is also going to get ported by about 5mm or so to keep EGT's down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

silverjetta --

That turbo looks a lot like the product sold by Rothenbacher Engineering. Is it?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> silverjetta --
> 
> That turbo looks a lot like the product sold by Rothenbacher Engineering. Is it?


yea it is. I get a lot of maintenance parts from him. Is that a good thing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> yea it is. I get a lot of maintenance parts from him. Is that a good thing?


Hmmm. Can you confirm these measurements for me first?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Hmmm. Can you confirm these measurements for me first?


yep same housing.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Drove down and picked my FrankenTurbo parts up so I have them.
Going to try like heck to get this thing in this week.
I dropped half my exhaust on the way down, route 17 sucks!
It must have had a rusted out spot that the HUGE bumps finished off but I haven't thrown the car on the lift yet to see what happened. Doesn't really matter since I have a new 3" exhaust in the box down in the garage.

Anyway, back on topic:
Parts look good, and ZeroSpain, there are relief cuts between the cylinders.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I demand some pics! 

I'm waiting till tuesday for mine to come in. Did the clutch this weekend. If you don't have impact wrenches I suggest investing it's a bish...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

are these turbos in stock now?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

It's best to email Doug to be sure.
It might be on a deposit basis.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

jennekke said:


> If you don't have impact wrenches I suggest investing it's a bish...


Is there any other way to work on a vehicle??
:beer::beer:


Pics in a bit, I need to set my beer down and wander down to the garage to take a few.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

jennekke said:


> I demand some pics!


My little sweetie taking a pic with me.









Expansion cuts









Everything:


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

Let us now how it goes. I will be saving for one, hoping to get another year out of this turbo but it is starting to smoke.


----------



## V_W4me5707 (Dec 22, 2005)

still having hopes of getting one of these next year too:beer:


----------



## hodfolly (Jun 15, 2010)

i made my own hybrid k03/k04 for 150 bucks. pretty easy btw.
keep everything stock as possible, unless the software states otherwise.


213 g/s max 22 psi , with almost everything stockish except for software , hybrid k04 turbo and exhaust.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I decided to return the hybrid turbo I got from Rothenbacher Engineering. I would be interested in sourcing one from Frankenturbo but they just sell the entire kit. I already have the high flow manifold so I would just be needing the k04 and maybe the turbo inlet pipe.


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

Rothenbacher engineering is a terrible company. I'm surprised they are still in business. Not to be a dick, but I bet it leaks or fails quick and you end up doing it twice, and when it does good luck dealing with the customer service there. 

They were THE most ignorant and rude people I have ever talked to.

Anyways good luck man just my 2cents.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

saps said:


> Rothenbacher engineering is a terrible company. I'm surprised they are still in business. Not to be a dick, but I bet it leaks or fails quick and you end up doing it twice, and when it does good luck dealing with the customer service there.
> 
> They were THE most ignorant and rude people I have ever talked to.
> 
> Anyways good luck man just my 2cents.


I returned the turbo. I never installed it so I got my money back minus a 15% restocking fee. I am filing a report with the BBB in their region because what they are doing is advertising that turbo as a k04 when really it is nothing like a k04. The transverse k04 is an industry standard since Borgwarner started making them. They are advertising their turbo like it is the same as the one that BW makes, but in fact it is very very different. At the end of the day I just didn't feel comfortable putting the Rothenbacher Engineering k04 on my car.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

*Frankenturbo Videos*

Here are some clips of the frankenturbo in action. feel free to comment here and on the videos themselves. Let me know if you have any questions about it I'll be happy to. There is no comparison to the K03 I had in there. 3rd gear actually has some balls. 

I drive an 01 Audi TT just over 58k miles on my car. Just replaced clutch, coils, all fluids (oil a few times :banghead::banghead::banghead 

I already have 3" turboback exhaust and a revo stage 2 tune with the sps controller. This is on boost 9 (or for the old controller low boost 9 high boost 9) 

I live over a mile up in the air so take that into consideration when you watch =) 

first and second gear to 7k(ish) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm5yjAgZK-8 

40-60 pull 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC0fC9I34sE 

4th Gear boost spike 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7iJrVUxgA8


----------



## 40rty1.8T (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, 


Just wanted to kinda bud into the conversation cause for the most part it seems that you guys think like me to some degree and would not think of my idea as rediculous. I to like the fact that we can take K03/k04's and with some efficiency mods and bigger compressor wheels when can achieve what we see in a lot of graphs presented in this thread. Well, one thing that I keep seeing that a lot of view are discussing about and tackling to overcome is the fact that you are getting to the turbochargers design edge of the table. So I read that these Hybrids are roughly losing their breath around 6k? This is the reason I'm taking another angle but with the same idea as you guys with a turbo that can handle making power to 6k and possibly more. The turbo that I'm talking about is a k04 from Borg Warner and flows with a compressor wheel upgrade around 40-41lbs min of air(stock as the turbo comes flows 34lbs min). If I'm right, that is around GT28 flow, right correct me if I'm wrong? Anyways I was seriously thinkng about this Franken turbo, should I go with this or should I go with a totally unique route? I mean at some point you guys did it. The compressor wheel upgrade for this K04 fits a Garrett Compressor wheel. Would dual scroll help in anyway too? Thanks


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a software question for anyone that has some thoughts on the subject... 

AWD engine 
GIAC K04-001 file - calls for stock injectors @ 4 bar and stock MAF. 

Running the Frankenturbo, would I be better suited running 380's @ 3 bar? 
Stock MAF and housing still ok on this setup? 


Any info/thoughts/comments appreciated.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

leftside said:


> I have a software question for anyone that has some thoughts on the subject...
> 
> AWD engine
> GIAC K04-001 file - calls for stock injectors @ 4 bar and stock MAF.
> ...


 I was told by APR that stock injectors @ 4bar flow just as much as 380cc @ 3bar so no need to get bigger injectors. Just get the 4 bar FPR. I actually have an OEM bosch 4 bar fpr lying around if you are interested in it just PM me.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

I havent popped my head in this posts for a couple of weeks and i have some updates. 

I upgrade to Slappy's Mk2 F4H-T design. Initially boost creep was out of control but i narrowed it down to a vacuum line that goes from the N75F to the Wastegate apparently after 130k that line finally felt the effects of heat and snapped in 2. 

So with that fixed i finally started to see proper control of the wastegate. I ran some logs this morning before the temperature hit 92 in NY today. This is what i came up with.... 









as you can see i am holding boost at 22psi and holding about 20psi to redline. EGTs are real good too. 
I still have my EGT probe monitoring EGTs from the manifold and I never see EGTs go above 1700 Fareinheit at wide open pulls. 

I was happy before with the mk1 design but now i am really happy. Since my dyno with the mk1 in which i made 230hp/280tq, i have since added a 3inch exhaust and this new mk2 unit. i am sure i would make much better numbers with this new turbo. I cant wait to hit the dyno again :laugh:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I got my 3" exhaust on last week after I saw you. 
I was holding off on the turbo install because Doug said there was an issue with the WG actuator being too aggressive. 
Is it a go with the actuators we have, or should I wait? The marketing class I'm taking ends this Friday and I think I'm tearing in next weekend!! 

:beer: 
The beer cooler is stocked!!


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey dan, 
not sure what slappy wants u do about the wastegate. I barely have mine cranked down and i am using a boostvalve boost controller running parallel as an overboost solution to control boost spikes. 

So far drivability is mimicking my mk1 setup, but verify with slappy what he wants you to do. 

as you can see this turbo is completely capable of holding the boost requests that unitronics very aggressive k04 software is requesting.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

checkdalevel said:


> Hey dan,
> not sure what slappy wants u do about the wastegate. I barely have mine cranked down and i am using a boostvalve boost controller running parallel as an overboost solution to control boost spikes.
> 
> So far drivability is mimicking my mk1 setup, but verify with slappy what he wants you to do.
> ...


 I would take the N75 out completely and just leave it plugged in electronically. Control your boost with a MBC or EBC. Keep track of it with your boost gauge or EBC directly. You will have more control that way and the car should respond quicker.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I would take the N75 out completely and just leave it plugged in electronically. Control your boost with a MBC or EBC. Keep track of it with your boost gauge or EBC directly. You will have more control that way and the car should respond quicker.


 if we do this then we cant accurately know if the turbo is meeting the ECUs request. 

Since the ecu request is currently spot on..... i might start running this setup. running the overboost valve in parallel to the n75 doesnt exactly look neat.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

checkdalevel said:


> if we do this then we cant accurately know if the turbo is meeting the ECUs request.
> 
> Since the ecu request is currently spot on..... i might start running this setup. running the overboost valve in parallel to the n75 doesnt exactly look neat.


The ECU has a MAP sensor connected to it.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

yes.... i know how the ecu sees boost


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

checkdalevel said:


> yes.... i know how the ecu sees boost


Then why did you say that the ECU will not know if it is seeing its request?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> Hey dan,
> not sure what slappy wants u do about the wastegate. I barely have mine cranked down and i am using a boostvalve boost controller running parallel as an overboost solution to control boost spikes.



Do you have one of the cheapy manual boost controllers or are you using a more expensive solution?

The logs are impressive!


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Do you have one of the cheapy manual boost controllers or are you using a more expensive solution?
> 
> The logs are impressive!



I am using a boostvalve boost controller. www.boostvalve.com 
they have been around on the vortex for some time now.
they dont look the part but they work very very well. This is my 3rd one. Not that they brake i usually end up giving them away to some body who really needs it.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Im saving for a greddy profec B Spec II. You can adjust it from inside the car as well as see peak boost readouts, boost level warnings, Hi + Low boost settings, and the solenoid is a much better design than the stock N75 valve.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Im saving for a greddy profec B Spec II. You can adjust it from inside the car as well as see peak boost readouts, boost level warnings, Hi + Low boost settings, and the solenoid is a much better design than the stock N75 valve.


I have a few friends with profec b's they are very good just very expensive.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

So here is an update....
car is driving really well. new mk2 turbo is in.
Boost levels and EGTs are in check.



not bad for a little k04 hybrid dont u think??:beer:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Todd, one word: Wheeeee!
Doug, you need a camera mount! It wasn't the drive that made you queasy, it was the camera motion.


----------



## PsychoChild (Jan 19, 2008)

video removed why?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Doug, you need a camera mount! It wasn't the drive that made you queasy, it was the camera motion.


Hey! Two hands, two cameras! And the teeny little buttons on these newfangled contraptions don't make nice with my big, bear-sized mitts!

Gotta say though: Stage 2+ is a doozy.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

PsychoChild said:


> video removed why?


sorry the Fahrenheit to Celsius conversion was wrong in the first video.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

I asked slappy to compile a cleaner video with a straight through 3rd gear rev cycle, because when trying to judge a cars performance thats really what i want to see. So here u go guys....


----------



## dz28adams (Apr 3, 2008)

so checkdalevel are your mods still the same as they were on your first dyno video..

if i recall it was was the a fmic/downpipe/intake?

what kind of power are u making now?


----------



## hodfolly (Jun 15, 2010)

tweaking the stock turbo to make some nutty torque and power is the way to go. there is more to be had out of this turbo then people think. its all about the software. i wish you guys would just try a good bt file on this turbo. i bet you would push over 300hp.


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

no, a bt file wont make any changes. I just did the revo 550 on mine and got within 5 hp of some of the other guys, but I am at 35xx feet above sea level.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I was told by APR that stock injectors @ 4bar flow just as much as 380cc @ 3bar so no need to get bigger injectors. Just get the 4 bar FPR. I actually have an OEM bosch 4 bar fpr lying around if you are interested in it just PM me.


Thanks for the info :thumbup:

I guess my main concern is if the stock injectors at 4 bar on the GIAC K04-001 tune can supply enough fuel for the Frankenturbo....


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry I'm having a hard time finding the answer to this: Has there been any software developed specifically for this turbo (Like the OP was waiting for) or are we just settling on the other K04 files with supporting hardware?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

FTMFW said:


> Sorry I'm having a hard time finding the answer to this: Has there been any software developed specifically for this turbo (Like the OP was waiting for) or are we just settling on the other K04 files with supporting hardware?


No software has been developed specifically for this turbo and it is unlikely that any specific software will be developed for it. The best option at this point seems to be Unitronic Stage 2+ or the APR k04 file.

The best thing to do would be to get the Eurodyne Maestro 7 tuning suite ($900) and then you have basically infinite tuning possibilities to create the best file for this turbo. I am going this route but I have decided to go with a bigger turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

leftside said:


> Thanks for the info :thumbup:
> 
> I guess my main concern is if the stock injectors at 4 bar on the GIAC K04-001 tune can supply enough fuel....


Stock 317s @ 4bar will be close, but can't quite push the same amount of fuel as 380s @3bar. If you don't want to change out the stock injectors, it is better to use a 4.5bar fuel pressure regulator along with an upgraded fuel pump. This would give you a 388cc fuel flow rating.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Stock 317s @ 4bar will be close, but can't quite push the same amount of fuel as 380s @3bar. If you don't want to change out the stock injectors, it is better to use a 4.5bar fuel pressure regulator along with an upgraded fuel pump. This would give you a 388cc fuel flow rating.


Which is the better way to go? 388cc injectors, or the upgrades you stated above? I'm guessing 388cc injectors would be more expensive.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Since the original dyno video I purchased and installed the Tsudo 3 inch turboback from speed elements.
During the original dyno I had a 3 inch downpipe slimming down to the stock 20th anniversary exhaust. 

I also installed a velocity stack air filter but not sure how much thats actually contributing. 

With the way the car is setup i would think i would be closer to the 250 whp mark. Slappy would like to chime and confirm? I am holding more boost then a k04-2x from all the documentation i've read in the k04-2x posts. 







dz28adams said:


> so checkdalevel are your mods still the same as they were on your first dyno video..
> 
> if i recall it was was the a fmic/downpipe/intake?
> 
> what kind of power are u making now?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

> I'm guessing 388cc injectors would be more expensive.


Yeah, it's more expensive to replace the injectors. Especially considering USRT has 4.5bar regulators for so cheap.

But you need to upgrade your fuel pumping system in order to ensure fuel is being supplied at that high pressure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

FTMFW said:


> ... Has there been any software developed specifically for this turbo (Like the OP was waiting for) or are we just settling on the other K04 files...





checkdalevel said:


> I am holding more boost then a k04-2x from all the documentation i've read in the k04-2x posts.


Answer: Unitronic, Revo & Giac all have software developed for the K04-02x on Mk IV cars. All three require 380cc fueling.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Stock 317s @ 4bar will be close, but can't quite push the same amount of fuel as 380s @3bar. If you don't want to change out the stock injectors, it is better to use a 4.5bar fuel pressure regulator along with an upgraded fuel pump. This would give you a 388cc fuel flow rating.


Thanks for the info. :beer:

I really don't mind changing out the stock injectors. My main concern is how it will run. The tune calls for stock injectors @ 4 bar and the stock MAF. Will running 380's at 3 bar cause any problems on a tune that calls for 317 @ 4 bar?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I have an OEM 4 bar FPR lying around if anyone is interested just PM me.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

checkdalevel said:


>





checkdalevel said:


> Since the original dyno video I purchased and installed the Tsudo 3 inch turboback from speed elements.
> During the original dyno I had a 3 inch downpipe slimming down to the stock 20th anniversary exhaust.


So, in addition to the mk1 vs mk2, you're also comparing a stock cat-back to a 3" cat-back in the above graph?

If so, that 3" cat-back may have some contribution to the shown difference also.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

Ha ha ha ha ha that was great.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

elRey said:


> So, in addition to the mk1 vs mk2, you're also comparing a stock cat-back to a 3" cat-back in the above graph?
> 
> If so, that 3" cat-back may have some contribution to the shown difference also.


When we got the first (kinda disappointing) dyno with Uni Stage 2+ we chalked up the numbers to insufficient exhaust. So with the new exhaust installed we really thought the boost response would be a lot better. Instead, here's what we got:










Why didn't the much better exhaust make a bit of difference? He went from stock to huge 3". But the performance didn't budge.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> When we got the first (kinda disappointing) dyno with Uni Stage 2+ we chalked up the numbers to insufficient exhaust. So with the new exhaust installed we really thought the boost response would be a lot better. Instead, here's what we got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It made a difference on the top end for sure.


----------



## TriniVdubOG (May 11, 2008)

I just don't see the point of removing a baby turbo only to put another one in, I have a 28RS and i'm already board with it.

However if you live on mountainous roads then :thumbup: , but for a highway racer :thumbdown:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for you input buddy:beer:



TriniVdubOG said:


> I just don't see the point of removing a baby turbo only to put another one in, I have a 28RS and i'm already board with it.
> 
> However if you live on mountainous roads then :thumbup: , but for a highway racer
> 
> :thumbdown:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

TriniVdubOG said:


> However if you live on mountainous roads then :thumbup: , but for a highway racer :thumbdown:


As a matter of fact......
I do live in the hills and don't race on the highway.
:laugh:

Not everyone wants to plop down thousands for a BT combo.
That's why cars are available in different colors and there's more than one car manufacturer.
It's all about choices, no one is right, and no one is wrong.


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^ After having personal experience with a 606 hp engine I can appreciate a mildly tuned yet well running vehicle.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

slappy_dunbar said:


> When we got the first (kinda disappointing) dyno with Uni Stage 2+ we chalked up the numbers to insufficient exhaust. So with the new exhaust installed we really thought the boost response would be a lot better. Instead, here's what we got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adding an exhaust won't change what the software is telling the N75 to do


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Started my install this week! 
:beer: 

Found a bad coolant leak on the rusted out coolant tube mounted to the RH frame rail. That would've been bad! 

Just waiting on the new and improved WG actuator to arrive and then it's reassembly time. 

FYI, on a Beetle you can remove and install the turbo from the top, no need to wrestle with the RH drive-shaft to make room to remove it from the bottom.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Good Luck with the rest of your install. Might want to replace that vacuum line that goes from the turbo to the wastegate. Mine ended up being bad. 

post those pictures up of your install when you have a chance


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

PHIXION AZ said:


> ^^^ After having personal experience with a 606 hp engine I can appreciate a mildly tuned yet well running vehicle.


 Don't forget to add to the list: 
That gets 30 MPG


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I learned from you last week! Vacuum hose is already on my box waiting to be installed. 

One bolt on the center section needs to be shaved down 1/16"-1/8" to allow the coolant pipe banjo bolt to line up. If you don't shave it, the banjo bolt goes in cockeyed (bad day) 
Once the banjo bolt is just about tight to keep from stressing the banjo bolt, lightly tap the retaining bracket down to line the holes back up so you can reinstall the 5mm allen hold down bolt. 


















Lucky day for me, I found a rotted out coolant tube on the RH frame rail that would've blow out soon. 
It was wet before I went to disconnect the lines. Rust nuggets all up and down it.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

*Clicky Clicky*


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

the lines on the beetle are different. my lines are round at the end so i didnt have that issue. 
weird how VW switches these things up.


----------



## hodfolly (Jun 15, 2010)

ive been thinking, there is alot of delay with this, why not just sell a diy upgrade kit for this like gpopshop?? if you can take out the turbo to begin with, you should be able to rebuild it with the proper kit for a reasonable price. and if it blows, oh well..... better for all. pretty much sell the compressor wheel and a custom hone for the housing and be done... id would have paid over 400 bucks years ago for those two things. if you can rebuild your k03 for nothing, and its much easier then you think, why not spend a little more and upgrade it like you would a engine?btw, the stock manifold is by far the better route with this, all ya need to do is turn down the wastegate a tiny bit for everyday use.....


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

:what:


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay, I tried to read that several times and you confused the $hit out of me.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

hodfolly said:


> why not just sell a diy upgrade kit for this like gpopshop?? if you can take out the turbo to begin with, you should be able to rebuild it with the proper kit for a reasonable price. and if it blows, oh well..... better for all.


 One word: Liability! 
If the self-assembled turbo takes a $hit, the mis-assembler would be the first person here talking crap about how badly engineered the parts were or how they got screwed over. 
Never mind the fact that they are a balanced assembly or the installer used his 9000 lb/ft impact gun to reassemble it. 
From what I understand, and Doug please correct me if I'm wrong, FrankenTurbos are assembled by Bosch authorized folks. 

I had put together a simple single button ignition/push-button start electronic control that was literally a 5 wire hook up. I even enclosed the simple instructions, wire color chart and other vehicle specific info. One guy self admittedly didn't hook it up correctly, left out the fuse and he melted the control down. He bitched until the cows came home, $hit talking when he could and threatened legal action until I gave him a refund. I stopped selling self install kits after that. 


FrankenTurbo kit price isn't much more than buying a K03 or an upgraded K04 when you also factor in the purchase of: 


A new silicone TIP (which you know you would buy) 

A new metal diverter valve (which you know you would need) 

A high flow exhaust manifold (which just makes sense to upgrade) 

 

Oh yeah, don't forget that all the metal parts that are exposed to extreme heat are high temp coated too. 

_I couldn't put this list of parts together for what I spent._ 

As far as needing the new exhaust manifold, I look at it this way; efficiency is efficiency, period.


----------



## MacetaJimenez (Apr 8, 2010)

Somebody please tell me how the hell did you install the manifold!!!! im having the biggest problem there, on the head there are 2 blocks not allowing me to tighten the nuts, what did you guys use!!!


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

this is typical of after market manifolds. the solution... 

go to a smaller nut.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

VDub Dan-O said:


> FrankenTurbo kit price isn't much more than buying a K03 or an upgraded K04 when you also factor in the purchase of:
> 
> 
> A new silicone TIP (which you know you would buy)
> ...


 I agree 100% with everything in your post, with the exception of that ^ 

Sure, if you are on the stock DV and stock TIP you will need all of those parts. 
But... 
If you already have a silicone TIP, already have an upgraded DV, and use a tune that calls for the factory MAF housing....out of that list you would only need the manifold. 

It doesn't sound like there will ever be an option to buy the kit without those 2 items.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

MacetaJimenez said:


> Somebody please tell me how the hell did you install the manifold!!!! I'm having the biggest problem there, on the head there are 2 blocks not allowing me to tighten the nuts, what did you guys use!!!


 Yeah, um, I'd like to meet the person that designed that manifold and didn't bother to clearance the studs. 
I spun 'em down with an open end wrench and got them fairly tight. 
You just have to clear your mind, think of nothing, climb on top of the engine, close your eyes and take your time. 
There is no easy way to tighten them!!! 

I walked away from them after I got them all started last night and started fresh today. 
Turbo is in. 
All that is left is the TIP, downpipe and the top of the engine stuff. 
I have a wedding this weekend, so I'm not sure how much I'm going to get done.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

the typical aftermarket TIP does not fit on the mk2 FRH-T frankenturbo. Thats why he supplies the new one which is actually 50mm as i apposed to the 46mm that u usually find. 

Yeh those aftermarket manifolds are a real PIA. the hard stuff is done! 




leftside said:


> I agree 100% with everything in your post, with the exception of that ^
> 
> Sure, if you are on the stock DV and stock TIP you will need all of those parts.
> But...
> ...


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

I must say that the results ive seen from this turbo are pretty incredible to say the least. Bang for the buck it cannot be beat. I remember viewing all of this with an air of skeptisism in the beginning, but you are putting in much due dilligence, and coming through with some great results. Keep up the good work, and keep pushing that thing:beer:


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> From what I understand, and Doug please correct me if I'm wrong, FrankenTurbos are assembled by *Bosch* authorized folks.


 Borg-Warner.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

checkdalevel said:


> the typical aftermarket TIP does not fit on the mk2 FRH-T frankenturbo. Thats why he supplies the new one which is actually 50mm as i apposed to the 46mm that u usually find.


 Oh...I didn't know that. I thought the inlet was the same size. Is the 50mm inlet a change from the original FT design? IIRC the FT was originally offered with just the manifold and DV...


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

yup they put a bigger compressor wheel  
new cold side required new TIP


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Shawn, you and I just need to pull the trigger on this. When I get back from Iraq you and I will have a build party. I'll bring a lot of :beer: if you do too. :laugh: 

Oh, and is the included DV really necessary if you've already got an upgraded one? I kinda like my Hyperboost HXc


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

A DV is a DV.... just make sure u have the proper spring in it.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

FTMFW said:


> Shawn, you and I will have a build party. I'll bring a lot of :beer: if you do too. :laugh:


 Do it!! 
You will need Beer :beer: and patience. 


Two most difficult parts: 


Removing and installing the top oil feed line 

Tightening the new exhaust manifold retaining nuts. 

 

Everything else is just normal mechanical work.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

TheBossQ said:


> Borg-Warner.


 Oops, wrong German company.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

FTMFW said:


> ...When I get back from Iraq...


 Are you in the military or is this just a vacation?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

It's alive! 
I'm done for the day. 
We have to go to a wedding rehearsal for my nephew so it's still on the jack stands. 
Hopefully I have time to take a test drive tomorrow before the wedding. 
:beer: 

I spent extra time making everything look clean and in place when I replaced all the vacuum lines today.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Got home and got to work. 
I have an issue with the air cleaner. 
The TIP doesn't even come close to lining up with the MAF on my Beetle. 
Do I need a different air cleaner lid to make this fit? 
I could add a cone filter, but I was shooting for a more cleaner install.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Dam, 
chuck that OEM air box and just slap a cone filter on the end. 
it will sound better too. 





VDub Dan-O said:


> Got home and got to work.
> I have an issue with the air cleaner.
> The TIP doesn't even come close to lining up with the MAF on my Beetle.
> Do I need a different air cleaner lid to make this fit?
> I could add a cone filter, but I was shooting for a more cleaner install.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Are you in the military or is this just a vacation?


 I frequently vacation to the middle east.....  

Yeah. I'm in the military.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

The results are in: 
No kaboom! 
 
I even have a hose clamp on the inlet side of the TIP down at the turbo. Tight fit!! 

With the N75 in place I boost spike to 20psi  then it settles down. 
With the N75 electrically unplugged so the waste-gate is getting full flow I boost to 12-13psi with no spike. 
By process of elimination, does that mean I have the WG too tight? 
(No wastegate controller is being used during this test) 

What's a good boost level to set my WG controller at on a stock tune? 
This is until I can afford the UNI-Stage 2+ 


Yeah Todd, I will pick up a cone filter but I wish I could have the stock box!! 
I will make a nice heat shielding enclosure for the cone filter in a while. 
What did you use for an air pump filter?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

With the N75 disconnected from power it'd be better to see your boost go no higher than 10psi. Can you try backing off the adjustment nuts? It's a stiff spring so not much preload is required.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> With the N75 disconnected from power it'd be better to see your boost go no higher than 10psi. Can you try backing off the adjustment nuts? It's a stiff spring so not much preload is required.


 Yes, I can squeeze up in there tomorrow. 

I had a couple hours this morning before the wedding to get it all together for a test drive.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

so this is installed on the stock tune? 

leave the N75 electronically and run a manual boost control and set the boost at 12psi to till u get your ecu flashed. 

for the breather.. i cut it and attached a breather filter that i picked up from autozone.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> so this is installed on the stock tune?
> 
> leave the N75 electronically and run a manual boost control and set the boost at 12psi to till u get your ecu flashed.
> 
> for the breather.. i cut it and attached a breather filter that i picked up from autozone.


 Yes, stock tune. (for now)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Yes, stock tune. (for now)


 After you back off the actuator adjustment nuts, do you have access to VAG-COM? I'd be curious to know if it's pushing more than 150g/s on that software. Also, while an MBC in parallel is always a good hedge against overboost, a stock N75 arrangement with the actuator correctly adjusted should deliver good ole K03s performance.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> After you back off the actuator adjustment nuts, do you have access to VAG-COM? I'd be curious to know if it's pushing more than 150g/s on that software. Also, while an MBC in parallel is always a good hedge against overboost, a stock N75 arrangement with the actuator correctly adjusted should deliver good ole K03s performance.


 Doug, I do have access to a VAG cable. 
The software has been giving me trouble on my work laptop, but I will borrow another computer to see the MAF rate. Don't wait by the computer for those results, that may be a week or two before i do that. 

Todd, I hate to be a pest, do you have a part number for the filter? 
The guys at our local AutoZone are stock parts looker-uppers on a computer. 

I'm outa here 'til later. 
Have fun everyone!


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

dan, 
i picked up some thing like this.. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/APC-...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_3098wt_995 

a cut a couple of inches out of secondary air injection hose and clamped one of those on to it.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

FTMFW said:


> I frequently vacation to the middle east.....
> 
> Yeah. I'm in the military.


 Thanks for serving!!! :thumbup:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> After you back off the actuator adjustment nuts, do you have access to VAG-COM? I'd be curious to know if it's pushing more than 150g/s on that software. Also, while an MBC in parallel is always a good hedge against overboost, a stock N75 arrangement with the actuator correctly adjusted should deliver good ole K03s performance.


 After 3 adjustment and cool down cycles, I have almost no tension on the waste gate arm. 
I'm nowhere near the 2mm suggestion. 

I haven't driven it yet, but I have to go into town in a bit. 
Hopefully it will hold some boost.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I have it pretty close. 
I think either tomorrow or Wednesday I will install the boost controller in parallel for over-boost protection and tighten the WG a bit. 
I still spike once in a while. 


I wonder if I can slow down the diverter valve? 
Man it opens fast! 
All I have to do is think about lifting or back-peddling the throttle and the DV is open and wooshing. 

I also still want to work out a modified stock air box. I thought the woosh would be cool, but in the long run I think it will drive me nutty.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I wonder if I can slow down the diverter valve?
> Man it opens fast!
> All I have to do is think about lifting or back-peddling the throttle and the DV is open and wooshing.


 That's a good thing, I think. That sound means the turbo is being protected from surge forces coming back from the closed throttle.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree on the surge prevention but it almost happens as I'm accelerating lightly and just barely holding the throttle steady. 
Not sure if the ECU is popping the DV open in anticipation of an over-boost situation, but it'll open with barely any closing throttle movement if any at all. 

What if I connected the DV directly to an intake manifold port like a conventional turbo setup? 
Or do you recommend letting the N249 do its job? 

I bet some of it is just because I'm not used to hearing the DV doing it's job. 
But the car really hits a wall and s-l-o-w-s down. 


Also, It would be nice for future customers if the TIP was a direct fit to the factory air box. 
The woosh is cool once in a while, but I want a clean stock look. :thumbup: 

Once I get my boost in check, I will then seek out the DV issues after and see if it changes. 
One change at a time. 

So far so good! 
:beer:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

which spring are u running? u should be running the spring for stock boost levels. check on the forge site and see what color they associate for the stock boost levels. 

Dan i actually have my DV hooked up directly to my intake manifold. 
My friend swears up and down u get a faster responding DV by doing this. But this is exactly what u are trying to avoid so...... 

The reasoning for the larger TIP is because most of the better k04 tunes are now requiring the VR6 Maf. as soon as u go unitronic u will need to chuck that airbox and source either a vr6 or TT 225 airbox, but im still not sure how well it will all line up...


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> which spring are u running? u should be running the spring for stock boost levels. check on the forge site and see what color they associate for the stock boost levels.


 For the curious on-lookers I found this: 

*Diverter valve spring color coding 
* 


Green - 5-15 PSI 


Yellow - 15-23 PSI 


Blue - 23-30 PSI 


Red - 30 + PSI


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The N249 valve is how the ECU controls the car's road manners and accelerator feel. What it does is draw the DV valve open slightly at initial startup, softening what would otherwise be a lurching sensation. If you don't like that, you can opt for a stronger spring in the DV, which will fight the N249's attempt to open it. On the plus side, you'll get a less "active" DV. But the downside is rough-around-the-edges throttle response and compressor surge. :thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm still going to get my boost issue under control first. 
Maybe I'll toss one of the shims in after that. 
I like smooth driveability.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

This is weird. 
I think the ECU is getting pissed at me. 
I still can't get the boost spike to go away, I think I just need to get the N75 right out of the loop. 
My manual boost controller isn't doing anything because I'm guessing that when the N75 is electrically plugged in, the boost side of the valve is closed and the WG side is vented to the TIP. Is that right? 
If that's the case, the Manual boost controller is merely diverting the boost control pressure back to the TIP via the N75 when it tries to do it's job. 


I'm spiking 20-ish from a standing start and settling down to sort-of OK levels. 
If I hit the throttle 1/2-3/4 while cruising, I jump to 18# and then the ECU must be going into over-boost protection because I dump to 5 PSI and stay there. 

Suggestions? 
I'm thinking at this point, unplug and resistor the N75 connector, straight vacuum to the DV and stop the ECU foolishness of boost control until I get my Unitronic tune.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Dan,
what does your ECU call for boost wise on its stock tune? 

Leave the n75 plugged in electronically and plugged into the TIP. cap off the 2 open ends. 

Get a manual boost controller like the boostvavle and install it. adjust it till u get your stock boost levels.

save up money for unitronic stage 2+ flash

The END :laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

MAestro.. YOU ALL NEED MAESTRO... Im serious its that good:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I'm spiking 20-ish from a standing start and settling down to sort-of OK levels.


Are you sure you want to go with an aggressive tune like the Stg2+? I'm wondering if you might prefer a more civilized boost request curve like you'd get from C2 Motorsports or a customized file. That latter route is much less likely to result in the "spikes" you're sensing now.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

simple.. MBC in between the N75, and the wastegate.. turn it won to where you feel comfy, cozy, and your done..


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

N_Dub04Gli said:


> Thanks for serving!!! :thumbup:


:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry to bring up the fueling issue from two pages ago but I had another question: Everyone is asking about fueling with Uni S2+, GIAC, or REVO - but what about Maestro? I know the aforementioned tuners require 380cc injectors at 3bar, but what is recommended while tuning with Maestro?

380's @ 3bar
317's @ 4.5bar w/255lph fuel pump
mystery setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

FTMFW said:


> what is recommended while tuning with Maestro?
> 380's @ 3bar
> 317's @ 4.5bar w/255lph fuel pump
> mystery setup?


Any turbo capable of 220+ g/s really should have a bit more fueling headroom than the above suggestions. I'd recommend:

380s @ 3.5bar
415s @ 3bar


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Doug,
I was going with the 2+ on your recommendation.
I picked up 380's and a 3" MAF already, too good of a deal to pass up.
A custom tune is probably never in the budget.

I'll go get some vacuum caps and block the N75.

I already have a MBC.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone know what stock boost is for a Turbo S?
I did a little digging and found stock is around 12#'s, does that sound right?

I installed the boost gauge with the FrankenTurbo install and never saw what stock was.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Doug,
> I was going with the 2+ on your recommendation.
> I picked up 380's and a 3" MAF already, too good of a deal to pass up.
> .


I still do recommend the Unitronic Stage 2+ file. It's a great "off the shelf" 380cc fueling file, which is what you were looking for. The earlier answer was solely directed to a custom-file user.

...and I know this is tuning heresy, but I'm starting to wonder if you Stg2+ guys might be able to get away with 3.5bar on the fuel rail. That's a question for Unitronic.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

On paper I like the sounds of the C2 Motorsports tune also.
I would need to sell the 380's I already have.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Which engine code do you have? Their 415cc fueling file is for AWW and AWP. FYI, your injectors at 3.5bar would be compatible.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Unless I'm mistaken, the Turbo S has an AWP

I emailed C2 with a bunch of questions.
You know me.....
:screwy:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Say, do you recommend installing the DV in the conventional way or switching it's orientation in the TIP?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

all that does is change the noise it makes. from a wooosh to a chirp. listen to my video... you'll hear the chirp


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

Great to read about the MK2 design and the new info. So close to getting one of these. Keep up the work Slappy! *thumbs up*


----------



## WickeD666 (Dec 27, 2003)

might be getting one of these pretty soon. i think my ko3s is ready to go with 85k miles on it.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

So any dyno"s with the FT? cuz the tread seems pretty quiet


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

sorry taco... we were trying to take the car to the same dyno on long island that we had the mk1 unit dynoed at but the place isnt set up yet after a facility move.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

Ohh ok, now that there's more ppl with this turbo,anyone hit the track with it yet? and try it against someone with a k04-2x?


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

Been on the turbo for about 6 months now, still on the stock tune.

Turbo is holding up great, no changes in the drive since the install.

Will be upgrading the ECU soon enough and can't wait to do some logs and compare.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Maestro is the best option by far if you are trying to properly tune this turbo. It seems like a shame to spend $900 on a software package for such a small frame turbo though. However, if you later decide to go big turbo you won't have to buy new software because Eurodyne will send you as many upgraded files as you want. :thumbup:


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

*done and dyno'd*

SO i had a bad day that turned into a bad few months and then a few fantastic ones. This upcoming weekend will see: new internals (rods, 82mm wossner pistons) mk2 FT with updated actuator, LSD, KONI's all around (still a maybe). i already had all the bells and whistles, but i was running something a little iffy on an engine possibly iffy (unlikely but possible). blew a rod, bent the other 3, block a-ok cept for a small gouge in cyl #4. so everything gonna hopefully get back together this weekend and then to a dyno! for those who didn't see from waaaaay back. my setup

apr k04 tune
FMIC, TIP, 4.5 barFPR with inline 255lph, stock injectors (AWP), N75J, APR R-1 diverter/FT kit supplied. back and forth on that one. 3.5"DP to 2.5" catback. anything else?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

do work frank:thumbup:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been saving my pennies and now that the H2O sale is coming up, I think I'm ready to get my Stage 2+ flash. 

I wonder if I can pre-buy it and get the $100 off in addition to the $50 of sale?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

contact uni... fedex your ecu to them.. they will give u the h2o discount even without going to h2o


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Just got back from forcefed. We met up with spartiati who has the hybrid k04-2x monster. 
I want to give a lot of thanks to Ed and Fabian for their time this saturday. They were soo helpful and even helped us to figure out the car is running lean on top and needs a secondary in-line fuel pump. 


These were my mods from the spring and on mk1/beta F4H-T/ k04-001 hybrid. 
Here is engine mod list and below are the numbers i put down on the dyno








Unitronic Stage 2+
Audi TT 380cc injectors
VR6 maf housing with 1.8T sensor
N75F
NGK iridium bkr7eix spark plugs
Neuspeed short ram intake
Forge 007P diverter valve
Frankenturbo 3inch to 50mm TIP 
Frankenturbo highflow exhaust manifold
Frankenturbo F4H-T MK1 K04 hybrid turbo
ebay Silicone Boost hoses
034/eurojet Silicone PCV hoses
GHL lower intercooler pipe
034 intake manifold spacer
Evoms front mount intercooler
Ebay 3inch downpipe that reduces to 2.25
STOCK CATBACK EXHAUST <--- the killer!!! 
I wonder what kind of numbers i would see from running a full 3inch
exhaust? hmmmm 











_Modified by checkdalevel at 9:25 AM 4-22-2010_ 

here are my new mods and current/latest dyno NO WATER METH!! 

Unitronic Stage 2+ 
Audi TT 380cc injectors 
VR6 maf housing with 1.8T sensor 
N75F with boostvalve in overboost mode 
NGK iridium bkr7eix spark plugs 
Velocity Stack air filter 
Forge 007P diverter valve 
Frankenturbo 3inch to 50mm TIP 
Frankenturbo highflow exhaust manifold 
Frankenturbo F4H-T MK2 K04-001 hybrid turbo 
ebay Silicone Boost hoses 
034/eurojet Silicone PCV hoses 
GHL lower intercooler pipe 
034 intake manifold spacer 
Evoms front mount intercooler 
Tsudo 3inch Turbo Back Exhaust 
best run 








all my runs 









i will have a video to post later tonight


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Any chance you can get that in RPM instead of MPH? Impressive numbers though! Over 300wtq!! Might want to get yourself some rods soon!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Ed and Fabian at ForceFed :thumbup: 

These guys are great. Big big turbos are their flint and tinder, not smallish hybrid K04s. Nevertheless they were totally gung-ho about welcoming us to do this dyno session. Tons of great ideas and even more enthusiasm over the course of a couple of hours on their equipment. No wonder Mike Z at Unitronic has them on speed dial and they've got a fleet of cars waiting in their yard for work. 

Thanks so much to you guys! :beer:


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

checkdalevel said:


> Just got back from forcefed. We met up with spartiati who has the hybrid k04-2x monster.
> I want to give a lot of thanks to Ed and Fabian for their time this saturday. They were soo helpful and even helped us to figure out the car is running lean on top and needs a secondary in-line fuel pump.
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet!!! thanks for posting your setup! I'm in the middle of one of these swaps as well... what is going to suck for me is I have to go back to the stock DP for smog before I can go get the uni 2+ file and upgrade the other parts required by it...


----------



## CT.WREKT-1 (Jan 25, 2006)

AHAHA...I have a stock DP sittin at home with an adapter to throw in place of my test-pipe every 2 or so years. Costs me like 30 bucks to do the emissions. like 10 for gaskets and then whatever else they charge. nice to have it on stand-by! 

I am finishing up my build this week. the VW $tealer takin forever to get my 50$ piston oil squirter. I'm now gonna be on 82mm forged pistons and rods, and pretty much all other stock internals. and then a bunch of stuff that's pretty common. diverter, inlet, etc etc. along with peloquin LSD!!! weeee oh yah and full koni setup with neuspeed springs droppin me about 1.5" all around, and R32 bushings to keep it all tight. should be nice!!!!!!


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

CT.WREKT-1 said:


> AHAHA...I have a stock DP sittin at home with an adapter to throw in place of my test-pipe every 2 or so years. Costs me like 30 bucks to do the emissions. like 10 for gaskets and then whatever else they charge. nice to have it on stand-by!
> 
> I am finishing up my build this week. the VW $tealer takin forever to get my 50$ piston oil squirter. I'm now gonna be on 82mm forged pistons and rods, and pretty much all other stock internals. and then a bunch of stuff that's pretty common. diverter, inlet, etc etc. along with peloquin LSD!!! weeee oh yah and full koni setup with neuspeed springs droppin me about 1.5" all around, and R32 bushings to keep it all tight. should be nice!!!!!!


 Yeah I also have the cat for the Ram... getting hit with smog next year on that as well. I hate this state... they always have their hand out for one thing or another... (diesel smog laws now in effect since the start of 2010) 

what is the 82mm piston going to bring your displacement up to?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

checkdalevel said:


> Just got back from forcefed. We met up with spartiati who has the hybrid k04-2x monster.
> I want to give a lot of thanks to Ed and Fabian for their time this saturday. They were soo helpful and even helped us to figure out the car is running lean on top and needs a secondary in-line fuel pump.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice! All you need now is fuel pump, rods, water-meth and ur good to go. What's up with that big dip at 70mph?


----------



## V_W4me5707 (Dec 22, 2005)

nice numbers:thumbup:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

You consider an MBC to smooth out that graph?


----------



## USCG_DUB (Feb 23, 2008)

This is definitely foreseeable in the near future. Did the injectors and VR6 maf help a lot. What is the difference in maf sizes betweeen the VR6 and 1.8T?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

USCG_DUB said:


> This is definitely foreseeable in the near future. Did the injectors and VR6 maf help a lot. What is the difference in maf sizes betweeen the VR6 and 1.8T?


 
I dont know the difference in size... you need the larger maf and injectors because that is what Uni, giac and revos tunes call for. 

i am using a manual boost controller


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

> i am using a manual boost controller


 Just an FYI, the MBC is missing from your parts list. Only has your N75F listed.


----------



## USCG_DUB (Feb 23, 2008)

checkdalevel said:


> I dont know the difference in size... you need the larger maf and injectors because that is what Uni, giac and revos tunes call for.
> 
> i am using a manual boost controller


 Oh word. So I guess the vr6 maf is larger ill have tol do some research on it. I'm going to have to start getting stuff together for this. Big turbo is kinda out of the question as I like the insta tq for autox. Thanks for the info. :thumbup:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

The VR6 MAF is larger in diameter. 
I have one sitting home on my tool box so I'll measure it to get an exact number for the curious.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Audi TT225 and VW VR6 (OBD2 version) are the identical housing. You can source either -- but the OBD2 VR6 one is much easier to find. Unitronic and Revo require you to use your original sensor in the new housing, which is a straightforward swap. GIAC's file requires both the sensor and housing from a TT225, however we have tested an OBD2 VR6 sensor/housing and it behaves identically.


----------



## USCG_DUB (Feb 23, 2008)

I talked to revo today and they said they have no actual tune for the franken turbo yet. They are supposedly in the process of working on one atm.


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

Uni stg 2+ ftw


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

USCG_DUB said:


> I talked to revo today and they said they have no actual tune for the franken turbo yet. They are supposedly in the process of working on one atm.


 It sure would be nice to have them dust off that old 440cc file now that there are good, newer fuel injection options out there. Speaking of that size injector, anybody ever seen this before? 

Bosch part no. 0280156127 

http://www.eficomponents.com/bosch/bs_1.html 

*Don't be fooled by the product description that this is a 410cc injector. It's not. It's rated 443cc @3bar by Bosch.* This is a twin-cone spray pattern injector, as necessitated by the multi-port 1.8T head. At 40 bucks a pop they sure are interesting...


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

The Franken appears to really be producing the results now. 

Congratulations! :thumbup: 

Any chance of showing the latest dyno using rpms instead of mph?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

slappy? can u get the man a dyno graph with RPMs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

checkdalevel said:


> slappy? can u get the man a dyno graph with RPMs


 Meh. The RPM lead was not working properly so the dyno graphs don't show engine speed. I did a "down and dirty" translation of it here though...


----------



## USCG_DUB (Feb 23, 2008)

Not sure if this has been asked but why the big drop right at 4200rpms? I know are graphs arent the smoothest but that is some serious fall.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

USCG_DUB said:


> Not sure if this has been asked but why the big drop right at 4200rpms? I know are graphs arent the smoothest but that is some serious fall.


 My stock pump at a 130k is having a hard time keeping up with the injectors. I installed a inline walbro last night to rectify this. 

this K04 hybrid is soo good you might want to run an inline or APR fuel pump.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> My stock pump at a 130k is having a hard time keeping up with the injectors. I installed a inline walbro last night to rectify this.


Keep us updated if the pump fixed your dyno dips.
I definitely need to add a pump to mine. 
We have very similar setups.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Now with the upgraded pump you need to redyno. Do it. kthxbye!


----------



## USCG_DUB (Feb 23, 2008)

FTMFW said:


> Now with the upgraded pump you need to redyno. Do it. kthxbye!


 ^^^ This


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm getting my Unitronic Stage 2+ tune on Saturday!
I can't wait, it'll be like Christmas Eve tomorrow night.


----------



## Tacosupreme (Jan 22, 2008)

looks very good. Good job,put that new pump in and dyno it. It would be sweet if you get W/M for it and dyno it you'll really be good. Are these turbo in stock ready to ship slappy?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Tacosupreme said:


> looks very good. Good job,put that new pump in and dyno it. It would be sweet if you get W/M for it and dyno it you'll really be good. Are these turbo in stock ready to ship slappy?


some of the last dynos were done with a walbro installed. The guys at forcefed installed a walbro while i was getting dynoed to see if i would be benefit.

i did so i picked and installed a pump this week.

no need to get a redyno


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

checkdalevel said:


> no need to get a redyno


...and Unitronic has been analyzing Todd's logs all week to see if the Stage 2+ file needs any dialing. Any changes they choose to make would only impact fuel mixtures -- not power -- so they would be discreet from the driver and the dyno chart.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

It would be bad ass if uni made a tune specifically for the FT


----------



## USCG_DUB (Feb 23, 2008)

So your always going to have that massive drop in HP and TQ then??


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

USCG_DUB said:


> So your always going to have that massive drop in HP and TQ then??


maybe not... he could have a slow o2 sensor, AFR data would be nice to have a look at.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

fyi, APR intank fuel pumps are on sale... $190 shipped...

http://www.goapr.com/products/ms_fuel_pump.html


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

steve05ram360 said:


> fyi, APR intank fuel pumps are on sale... $190 shipped...
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/ms_fuel_pump.html


Probably the best solution for this setup unless you want to go full inline. Walbros can be had for around a 100 shipped these days.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

That's pretty much exactly what I was looking for. Just ordered mine.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

:thumbup:Tuning dude is coming today.:thumbup:

My VAG cable won't communicate with my computer so I can't log any pre-tune data.

Headed down to my garage to install my MAF, injectors and connectors.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Probably the best solution for this setup unless you want to go full inline. Walbros can be had for around a 100 shipped these days.


I have a Walbro sitting in the garage waiting to go into the Ram... been sitting there for 2 years now. No thanks... a drop in will find its way in the audi sooner than a walbro. keep it simple...


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

VDub Dan-O said:


> :thumbup:Tuning dude is coming today.:thumbup:


Had a communications issue with my ECU. Matt from Pathfinder Motorsports called and talked to Lavi at Unitronic to try to get to the bottom of the issue.
We finally got the ECU to talk to us, did an ECU read, went to the database and right now there is no Stage 2+ for my Turbo S. 
We're waiting to see what Lavi says, but right now my car is sitting in the garage unable to run since I have the 380cc injectors (and new style connectors) installed and no tune for it.

I really don't want to go with another manufacturer, I want the Unitronic software for sure.
We'll see what the tuning folks have to say.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Had a communications issue with my ECU. Matt from Pathfinder Motorsports called and talked to Lavi at Unitronic to try to get to the bottom of the issue.
> We finally got the ECU to talk to us, did an ECU read, went to the database and right now there is no Stage 2+ for my Turbo S.
> We're waiting to see what Lavi says, but right now my car is sitting in the garage unable to run since I have the 380cc injectors (and new style connectors) installed and no tune for it.
> 
> ...


why is there no stage 2+ for your ride???


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

For some reason it doesn't exist in the database.
I'm hoping Doug and Lavi come through for me and hook me up.
Otherwise I just pissed away a crap ton of money for a turbo I can't utilize to it's potential.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

I may be in the same boat... hope not. have always been shooting for 240~250hp & the wheels and figured this would get me there. When I chipped my TT I was after the Uni stage 2 and for some reason, they could not get it. settled for 1+ at the time & never went back to figure it out.

either way, this has got to be better than a regular K04-01...


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

Just got off the phone with 034motorsports regarding the software issue... they are not recommending the Uni 2+ because of the crap for gas we have here in cali... I am however already running the 1+ s/w (IIRC, I'll have to double check my paperwork) and have no problems... It does appear that they do have a file for the TT...

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/audi/en/files/11_2000-2005_audi_tt_18t_180hp.html

Has anyone had any issues running their setup prior to getting the uni 2+? I need to get the audi back up asap as a daily driver...


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I should be OK, as long as Unitronic can put together a flash for me.

You may have the sun but we've got plenty of expensive high octane fuel.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

We do have 100 at a few pumps... none of which are near me...


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Whoa!
I was talking 93 and 94 octane.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hell, I wish we had 93 here :\. Now I have to miss out on about 20hp/tq


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

you mix 91 & 100 at a rate to get the desired octane...


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

hollywood084 said:


> Hell, I wish we had 93 here :\. Now I have to miss out on about 20hp/tq


here is a cali list... maybe there is one for your area that someone is keeping somewhere...

http://www.davebarton.com/Unleaded_Racing_Fuel_in_SoCal


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

steve05ram360 said:


> here is a cali list... maybe there is one for your area that someone is keeping somewhere...
> 
> http://www.davebarton.com/Unleaded_Racing_Fuel_in_SoCal


quick question... off thread topic, but about gas... Imma be driving through Cali next month. We have 92oct up here in WA. am I going to have issues driving through Cali? I mean doesnt tha car ask for 92 oct?


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

it should adapt to whatever you put in it... 92 in WA? what part?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

The only company that offers k04 software for my ecu is Upsolute. Do you guys think this turbo would run ok with the upsolute k04 chip, its setup at 1.2 bar for my car


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Is the Upsolute chip you're talking about an "off the shelf" K04 file?


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

steve05ram360 said:


> it should adapt to whatever you put in it... 92 in WA? what part?


Pugetsound area. Tacoma, Olympia, kent, seattle, shoot... all the way to bellingham. There was a gas station that sold 93 oct and midgrade only in Parkland. Wa. But they shut down... shltty because the 93oct was cheaper than the shell and cheveron across the street


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

94 in Black Diamond at a Cenex.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

~Enigma~ said:


> Pugetsound area. Tacoma, Olympia, kent, seattle, shoot... all the way to bellingham. There was a gas station that sold 93 oct and midgrade only in Parkland. Wa. But they shut down... shltty because the 93oct was cheaper than the shell and cheveron across the street


My kids live up there... I will have to pass on this info to my oldest as she's in a 1.8t Jetta... thanks :beer:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

FYI:
Still waiting to hear from Unitronic.

Installed the new MAF, stuffed the injectors in and updated with matching connectors on Sunday.
I know that the 380 injectors are a bit bigger than stock and I wasn't expecting it to run at all or at best run poorly.
I fired it up anyway, with the VR6 MAF connected it was the old adage: Garbage in, garbage out.
It ran like crap. I unplugged the MAF (the garbage in) and the car runs. 
I'm able to at least run and get around town.

Now I wait for Unitronic to step up, or step down.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

how'd it run before the MAF & injector swap?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Fueling wise it was fine.
Boost was a different story, but I never pursued chasing down the boost spike issue because knew I was going to get it tuned and go with an MBC.

It used to spike big and then go into overboost protection.
I have the WG arm backed off to one nut flat turn from nothing on the WG arm and I still boosted to 15 PSI with the N75 disconnected.

Keep in mind, I don't have any tune right now and am awaiting Unitronic's response to see if they can or will build a tune for my car.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Yup, 2002 Beetle Turbo S with a Frankenturbo kit.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

dan, have u ever spoken to Unitronic?

i told ya to deal with them directly... that was coming from personal experience


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

OK, should be interesting to see how mine does then... have uni 1 or 1+ (I forget which). current plan of attack is to complete the install (taking way too long... too many issues popping up), go all the way back to the stock exhaust & intake for smog purposes, then back to the 3" dp & CAI. Sucks living here in CA...


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

steve05ram360 said:


> My kids live up there... I will have to pass on this info to my oldest as she's in a 1.8t Jetta... thanks :beer:


Trick Fuels has up to 104 at the pump and up to 120 available in drums. I've only ever been to the one in Auburn.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> dan, have u ever spoken to Unitronic?
> 
> i told ya to deal with them directly... that was coming from personal experience


I spoke with Lavi directly and he broomed me to 20Squared which is a bit far from me.
I think he assumed all NY residents live in or near NY City. 

Next on the list was Pathfinder Motorsports that Doug is dealing with so we thought we'd/I'd be a guinea pig for programming.
Matt from Pathfinder has given me great service, he even drove 1 1/2 hours to me.
The issue we're having is actually at Unitronic's end.
For the record, Doug contacted Unitronic last night.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Is the Upsolute chip you're talking about an "off the shelf" K04 file?


yes off the shelf


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

FastAndFurious said:


> yes off the shelf



I can't find anything on their site beyond standard chip tuning. What are the specs for their K04 file? Fueling? MAF requirements?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Well in my case since it has smallest injectors, 4 bar fpr, thats it. stock maf . 1.2 bar


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

OK, I've been PM-ing back and forth with the C2 dealer closest to me (Not C2 directly) and I'm told that I can't raise my fuel pressure to 3.5 bar with my 380's to flow like 415's which are required by the C2 tune.
Really? That's a new one to me.

The person doesn't seem to be completely knowledgeable and I'm on the fence on what to do.
I sure wish Unitronic would come through. Come on Lavi, help me out! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> OK, I've been PM-ing back and forth with the C2 dealer closest to me (Not C2 directly) and I'm told that I can't raise my fuel pressure to 3.5 bar with my 380's to flow like 415's which are required by the C2 tune.
> Really? That's a new one to me.


injectors rated for 386cc at 3bar will flow 417cc at 3.5bar. dead-bang perfect for that file. you want me to call Chris at C2 about this?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> injectors rated for 386cc at 3bar will flow 417cc at 3.5bar. dead-bang perfect for that file.


Exactly!
Just like Todd said, I need to stop dealing with authorized _agents_ and just call the companies directly.

With the C2 tune, I'd rather spend $30 buying a new FP regulator than to have to find another set of injectors.
Plus, it's $150 cheaper.

I have one more solution, but it's a custom tune
and the tuner wants me to have:


add-on wideband, which I currently don't have
dyno time, which I do have but only after hours.

Still don't know the price yet.

I just want an off the shelf tune, download and drive. 
Didn't think it was going to be that hard.:banghead:
I'm about to get an APR K04 tune, please help me not do that. 

In the case of Unitronic, I think you're right about Lavi's silence speaking volumes.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Exactly!
> Just like Todd said, I need to stop dealing with authorized _agents_ and just call the companies directly.
> 
> With the C2 tune, I'd rather spend $30 buying a new FP regulator than to have to find another set of injectors.
> ...


Call him directly, get on his ass, call twice a day, if you haven't already. I don't really know how you're handling it, but be persistent, don't wait for them to call you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

FastAndFurious said:


> Well in my case since it has smallest injectors, 4 bar fpr, thats it. stock maf . 1.2 bar


That fueling will be a power restriction. 317s at 4bar, right? 240whp tops I'd guess.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

hollywood084 said:


> Call him directly, get on his ass, call twice a day, if you haven't already. I don't really know how you're handling it, but be persistent, don't wait for them to call you.


It's really out of my hands since the ball is in the tuner's court. Doug has contacted him too.

I need to become an Unitronic dealer. :laugh:

Got a call from my tuner and he has sent off the 'read' from my ECU to Unitronic. Should be a cut and paste operation, I hope. I'm new to VW software not to tuning.
If the planets line up correctly, I might have the tune in Saturday afternoon!
Or, they say it can't be done and I'm back to the drawing board.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

well unitronic has 2 full working days to cut/copy and paste a uni stage 2+ tune into your ECUs read.

I dont see the whole process taking more then 20 minutes.

I hope u have a up-loadable flash by saturday.

Understand uni was down at h2o and the guys probably spent monday and tuesday un packing their trailor of show cars and Uni-Girls :laugh:


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Car looks good but let's get some more shots of that micro-dress...


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

updates dan ?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

:banghead:
:banghead:
Nothing!
Tuner says my read file has been sent to Unitronic and that's still where we're at.
:banghead:
:banghead:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

call Unitronic....

tell them u cant drive your car because u are waiting for software


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm tuned!!!
Just a little overboost issue, I'm hitting 30 PSI or more. Scared the crap out of me how high the boost needle swung and the motor was NOT happy nor was I!
I back pedaled in a big hurry. That was on just the N75 and no MBC.
Matt from Pathfinder came along with his laptop to monitor a few things. Boost request with this file is aggressive when looking at the data but actual boost on my gauge is way behind. It was requesting boost at very low RPM and throttle but the turbo wasn't giving it boost. In reality, it wasn't a time that boost should’ve been called for so the lag wasn't an issue. I'm not going for maximum powah and now have the MBC hooked back up and am slowly getting it dialed in. I think I might shoot for 20 PSI just for safety.
The boost is pretty linear and I think actually quite smooth. It jumps from 15-23 PSI or so quite quickly but that's after you're already on the loud pedal and you're ready for boost anyway. 
Overall first impression of the tune is good. Stock drivability and good power. Small off boost flat spot, but It might just take a little bit of time when my long term fuel trims settle down.

We both had some running around to do, so I had to stop playing and just drove around normally.
Tomorrow is more boost adjusting.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Excellent! glad every thing worked out dan.

i have my manual boost controller acting like a check valve....
like this 
http://www.boostvalve.com/1.8info.html

i set it so spikes 23-24 in 5th gear

that should be the sweet spot

are u running an upgraded intercooler yet?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

MBC is connected in parallel and has been since the FT install.
I need to lower it some more and will drive around today with a wrench to fine tune the boost.
I believe I have the aggressive WG actuator like you.

With the WG actuator arm adjustment all the way loose with just a tiny bit of pre-load the boost apply is very smooth and OEM like. I just need to fix the over-boosting today and I'll be happy.

I'm going for 18 PSI as per Doug's recommendation and my comfort level as well.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

update dan the world wants updates

when are u putting the car on your dyno


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm running with the MBC turned to 18 PSI as per Doug.
18 PSI is fun, can't wait to see 22! 
Today I have to re-design my boost gauge holder so while the paint is drying, I'm driving and turning up the boost to 22 PSI and letting my LT trims settle in for a day or so.

Dyno time might be in a couple weeks when the air is a crisp 50 degrees and there isn't a car strapped down to it for classes. 
Some of the other teachers get pissed and whine when you take their car off the dyno that they have set up for a lab. (I do put it back on the dyno)
If I see a car on the dyno, I don't go near it. To much crabbing.

I also need to get my damn VAG cable to work with my laptop.:banghead:


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

Are you guys still on the stock clutch? Check, how's yours holding up? (I think I read yours has 135k on it?)


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

steve05ram360 said:


> Are you guys still on the stock clutch? Check, how's yours holding up? (I think I read yours has 135k on it?)



i reached 130k while i was H2O last week. Dan and I both have 02M trannys which have the stronger/larger clutch disc.

I had my clutch done about 80k ago


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I believe mine was replaced at 90K with the original owner but with a stock replacement.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

cool... if I'm not mistaken, I also have the 02m but in a 5 spd version


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

steve05ram360 said:


> cool... if I'm not mistaken, I also have the 02m but in a 5 spd version


Interesting, which gear did you blow out or remove to make it a 5 speed?
:laugh:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Interesting, which gear did you blow out or remove to make it a 5 speed?
> :laugh:


what my good friend is trying to say is that all O2Ms are 6speeds. you probably have an O2J


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

OK, finally busted out the bently and it tells me I have either an 02m or 02y... never heard of the 02y and there are a bunch of codes.. DXW, FHC for the 02m and FMR for the 02y... any idea what these codes mean & how I could find out which trans I have?


nevermind... trans has DXW stamped on it making it a 02m 5sp...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

steve05ram360 said:


> OK, finally busted out the bently and it tells me I have either an 02m or 02y... never heard of the 02y and there are a bunch of codes.. DXW, FHC for the 02m and FMR for the 02y... any idea what these codes mean & how I could find out which trans I have?
> 
> 
> nevermind... trans has DXW stamped on it making it a 02m 5sp...


There is no such thing as an 02M 5 speed. 02M's are 6 speeds found in the GLI and 20th models.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> There is no such thing as an 02M 5 speed. 02M's are 6 speeds found in the GLI and 20th models.


so your saying the Bentley manual is wrong? As I mentioned earlier... the 02M has 2 versions according to the Bentley, the 6 spd's have a code DQB & FHB while the 5 spd's have DXW & FHC. My 5 speed has the DXW stamped on it in plain view. So it would appear that you are not fully informed... 

ref. page 34a-3, 2000-2006 Audi TT Bentley manual...


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

steve05ram360 said:


> so your saying the Bentley manual is wrong? As I mentioned earlier... the 02M has 2 versions according to the Bentley, the 6 spd's have a code DQB & FHB while the 5 spd's have DXW & FHC. My 5 speed has the DXW stamped on it in plain view. So it would appear that you are not fully informed...
> 
> ref. page 34a-3, 2000-2006 Audi TT Bentley manual...


Not every thing you read is error proof. In a manual that big that is proof read by .....Humans...... its possible to make a mistake. 02M's are 6speed only. 02J's are the 5speed models:thumbup:


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> Not every thing you read is error proof. In a manual that big that is proof read by .....Humans...... its possible to make a mistake. 02M's are 6speed only. 02J's are the 5speed models:thumbup:


02J's are not mentioned for the quattro. What probably happened is the trans manufacturer was instructed to add a 6th gear to this box. A quick search for the 02m gave me a couple of hits indicating 5spd's as well. All of them early Audi's...


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> There is no such thing as an 02M 5 speed. 02M's are 6 speeds found in the GLI and 20th models.


That is incorrect. The 5 speeds in the early non-225hp TTs were 5 speed O2Ms.

Here is a thread about them.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...WD-I.E.-337-Golf-possible&highlight=o2m+speed


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> There is no such thing as an 02M 5 speed. 02M's are 6 speeds found in the GLI and 20th models.


nope.
we have 5spd 02m on early 1.8t sport audi a3 quattros here.
never seen a 5spd fwd one tho


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Back on topic:

Not really impressed with the Unitronic Tune. :thumbdown:
The crappy cold weather drivabilty that makes the car fall on its face in the morning bothers me and the low volume thud/pop/boom noise when shifting scares the hell out of me as well. When you're accelerating with a lot of boost, there's a distinct low frequency boom or pop or thud heard as you let off to shift. It's a little concerning.

The car fell on it's face this morning when my wife pulled out in front of a car that she thought she had time to be in front of. She pretty much had to push the clutch in and let the car recover for a couple seconds so she could then try and limp it going. It's only when it's cold, but still pretty dangerous.

All the issues showed up after the tune last week and is not a product of the turbo.
I am less than impressed with the Unitronic tune for sure.
I regret ever pissing away the $$ the $650 tune.

My new name is Disappointed Dan


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

how many miles on your o2 & plugs? I had a lazy o2 earlier this year and the motor woke up after the swap. could your plugs be getting blown out? what's the gap?


----------



## littlemamon (May 18, 2008)

Hi guys, 

I just wanted to post a little update for those of you still having doubts with these kits.
After our first couple of MK4s with the F4H-t at the begining if this year we decided to test the new units with "Frankenfins" 
We install two of this MK2 kits in a couple of AWP MK4 Jettas. One had a K04-001 blown after only 6000 miles :thumbdown:
Both cars have the following set-up:

_- 3" turboback exhaust
- Forge Kona intake
- F4H-t MK2 kit (turbo, manifold, inlet & diverter)
- Eurojet SMIC with throttle body hose
- NGK BKR7EIX plugs
- Forge UNOS manual boost controller
- Walbro GSS340 in-tank fuel pump
- Bosch Green Giants 440cc injectors
- ISR/Mecatech custom tune_

We were very pleased and surprised with the results! We got 267 WHP on the first run which then lowers to 255-257 WHP after several dyno runs and that was achieved about three months ago.
We had to wait until Todd's (checkdalevel) dyno runs before Doug could believe our results 
Here you have the last of eight consecutive runs of the FT MK2 Jetta...








Here you have a comparison of the FT MK2 run opossed to a ISR/Mecatech custom tuned K03S Jetta...








This K03S Jetta has: 3" DP & 2.5" catback, K&N Typhoon intake, Forge TIP, Forge TB hose, lightweight crank pulley, Powergasket plus & NGK BKR7EIX plugs.
This was his first "cold" run, the one that made the greatest power.

These FT MK2 Jettas are seeing a 24 Psi boost spike that lowers to 18-19 Psi to redline.
Our next proyect will be a MK4 Jetta with rods, a MK2 FT kit, an AEB ported head and a shot of nitrous 
We're expecting to see big numbers here :laugh:

Feel free to ask me any question that would help clear your doubts :thumbup:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Dan, i really dont think unitronics tune is the issue.... We are not the first ones running stage 2+. Lets use our brains to come to a collective idea of what may be happening to your car.

So we know your car had different injector connectors... so you werent running the same injectors as a GTI or Jetta. Have u checked to see if you are running 3bar FPR.

I am running a 3.5bar FRP for a little added wiggle room of fuel on top and some times when i lift off the gas i am getting a slight pop/back fire. this is not the tunes fault. 

also like steve said... when was the last time your primary O2 sensor was cleaned or changed?
have u pressure tested your intake system to make sure you have zero boost leaks?
are your plugs gapped at .28? 

which coil packs are u running? 


u basically had a stock car and the moment u get chipped any little issue with the engine gets compounded


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

and to add... when I got chipped with the stage 1 I immediately had problems with miss-fires whereas prior to the update there was none. turned out to be weak plugs.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

steve05ram360 said:


> and to add... when I got chipped with the stage 1 I immediately had problems with miss-fires whereas prior to the update there was none. turned out to be weak plugs.


When i first got my uni stage 2+ my car was misfiring like crazy. i was running sage 2 with the plugs gapped at .32 and when i regapped the plugs to .27 the misfires went away.

Im not clear on what exactly is happening with Dan's car because his descriptions are vague and he doesn't have a working vagcom to see what actually is happening.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

checkdalevel said:


> When i first got my uni stage 2+ my car was misfiring like crazy. i was running sage 2 with the plugs gapped at .32 and when i regapped the plugs to .27 the misfires went away.
> 
> Im not clear on what exactly is happening with Dan's car because his descriptions are vague and he doesn't have a working vagcom to see what actually is happening.


what were you running befor ethe stage2 install? just curious...


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

steve05ram360 said:


> what were you running befor ethe stage2 install? just curious...



i had an GLI apr flashed ECU with immobilizer defeated. sold that

flashed my stock ecu with unitronic stage 2

during my F4H-T install/bottom end rebuild had the ECU upgraded to stage 2+


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

New Bosch 17014 front O2 has been ordered this morning, original has 150,000 on it, time for it to go!
I've put enough money into this so far, what's another $50, right? 

I was thinking about a 3.5 bar and might still do this for the _wiggle room_ as well.

Matt has advised me to use Unisettings to adjust the warm up enrichment 1-2%. It's a pretty ginormously bad buck that happens when barely moving, so it is a tune issue since I am not under any boost or at the most a couple pounds and the problem did not exist until Saturday morning, the next day after the tune.

We have a couple days off next week so I have some 'tinker time' and can borrow one of the shop laptops to scan a bit. I will also try removing the N245 from the DV control and run the DV straight off manifold vacuum in pursuit of repairing the pop when shifting. One change at a time though.

Plugs are new in August with the FT install--> NGK 7's gapped to .025-.026" (as advised by Todd)
Coils are brand new with the plugs from ECS the latest and greatest genuine VW E revision that I had sitting around.

I went from EV1 connectors to EV6 connectors. Soldered, heat shrinked with OEM style brand new connectors from an engine harness I had. (long story)
Matt is also suspicious of the 380cc injectors being a little lean (only by 6cc's) and that's why he suggested the 2% increase during warm up when the engine is cold and before the O2 is doing it job.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

$50??? must be nice, mine was $190 shipped...

Is there a possibility you have a vacuum leak? do you still have your SAI valve on the back of the head? I found a busted v-line going to that the other day. not sure how much effect it would have but maybe worth a look if you still have it installed...


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm going to smoke the intake/turbo/inlet to look for leaks this weekend.
I'll look everywhere.

I'm almost sure I replaced the line to the SAI valve when I was installing the FrankenTurbo. I'm positive I replace the line to the WG actuator.

The front sensor is a Bosch 17014 (it's an LSU 4.2)
It's the same as what most aftermarket wideband setups use.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> When i first got my uni stage 2+ my car was misfiring like crazy. i was running sage 2 with the plugs gapped at .32 and when i regapped the plugs to .27 the misfires went away.


I wanted to add for future searches:
I'm not talking about a cylinder misfire, I'm talking slight if any boost, violent lurch, car doesn't move, let off the throttle to recover buck. Wasn't there Friday morning, showed up the next morning after the tune.
Warm car=fine


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

And I stress, you CANNOT mod these cars without a vag-com.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok, I'm back from my last test drive for the day. :thumbup: 
You know the deal, one change one drive. 




First things first, I changed the DV so it's reversed of 'normal' orientation. It's actually quieter. :thumbdown: 

I changed the vacuum supply to the DV so it's straight off the manifold. Super fast DV response. :thumbup: 

I installed a new front O2 sensor and cleared the fuel trims. What a difference in throttle response. Nice! :thumbup: 

Tightened up the WG actuator. I have more boost a little quicker down low, but not too much. Roasts the tires now in town (if I want it to) But why would I ever want to do that? he he he  

I'm leaning toward a boost leak. There's a pretty serious air rushing nose at 22 PSI. This would also account for the popping noise on shifts. I believe the noise is a small backfire. If there is a boost leak, that means I'm rich at the instance of rapid accel liftoff since I'm 'venting' MAF metered air through a leak. :thumbdown: 

Still have the cold weather buck, but I want the fuel trims to settle in for a little while before I go nuts with adding more warm up fuel. 

 

Went for a quick 10 mile test drive just to enjoy this gorgeous fall day. 
Going out with the family tonight. I'll let Wifey drive and see what she says. 
Overall I'm happy. Just need to fix the shift _pop_ and the cold buck. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

do you have the right spring in the DV to match the boost?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

steve05ram360 said:


> do you have the right spring in the DV to match the boost?


 Yellow is in it now. But I'm might add a shim with the spring tomorrow.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Yellow is in it now. But I'm might add a shim with the spring tomorrow.


 I just checked and have the yellow in there with both shims. performs well for me, no complaints.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I just went down and installed both shims. 
Do you remember if the valve inside the DV had an o-ring that seals the piston to the bottom of the valve? 
I know the top part has 2 seals that the piston slides in, those are there. 
I found what looked to be about 1/4" of an o-ring seal in the bottom of the piston. 
Makes me nervous that sometime that o-ring made it's way into my engine. 
I wonder if that leak is some of my air rushing noise? 

I blew on the end that sees pressure and it doesn't leak.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

both shims are on the bottom of the spring away from the vacuum line. I dont recall how its setup, I can pull it apart if you need me to since its not mounted... yet.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm good with the shim placement. 

It looks like there is an o-ring that should seal the piston to the bottom of the valve. 
I don't have one.


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

*franken mani*



checkdalevel said:


> FYI... we spoke with Mike Z at Uni and he recommended that i get flashed with a base Stage 2+ flash.
> The uni software is on the money. No issues at all. The car is felling awesome.
> EGTs are inline with a stock k03S produces.
> If any body has any Uni/frakenturbo questions please direct them towards me and i will gladly answer them


 Someone asked if the Franken Mani and DV were from ebay....Is that thruth? I have my doubts about it....thanks...


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Oem Setup*



slappy_dunbar said:


> Any turbo capable of 220+ g/s really should have a bit more fueling headroom than the above suggestions. I'd recommend:
> 
> 380s @ 3.5bar
> 415s @ 3bar


 If i decide for a franken turbo..and decide not to do an upgrade on 3"maf and inlet, staying with my Oem Maf and TIP by forge....can i use the 317's injectors with 4bar FPR?Today i am running that set up with revo stage2+...It will be a huge diference inhp and trq?thanks..


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not sure they have 2+ for the 1.8t... I read about it a couple days ago and it looked like it was for 2.0t not 1.8t. *yells at chris* 

Assuming you do run this setup. You can't use your forge tip. I have mine in a box somewhere after this install as it won't fit on the turbo. 

I'm running REVO stage 2 and after I get some logs I'll decide if 317 at 4 bar is enough. I'm thinking of getting 225 injectors just in case anyway.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

jennekke said:


> I'm not sure they have 2+ for the 1.8t... I read about it a couple days ago and it looked like it was for 2.0t not 1.8t. *yells at chris*
> 
> *Assuming you do run this setup. You can't use your forge tip. I have mine in a box somewhere after this install as it won't fit on the turbo.*
> 
> I'm running REVO stage 2 and after I get some logs I'll decide if 317 at 4 bar is enough. I'm thinking of getting 225 injectors just in case anyway.


 It will depend on which turbo you originally had... the tip off my WE 1.8t worked fine, fit nicely on the turbo inlet. Needed this to connect to the stock MAF & airbox (smog overdue)


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

jennekke said:


> I'm not sure they have 2+ for the 1.8t... I read about it a couple days ago and it looked like it was for 2.0t not 1.8t. *yells at chris*
> 
> Assuming you do run this setup. You can't use your forge tip. I have mine in a box somewhere after this install as it won't fit on the turbo.
> 
> I'm running REVO stage 2 and after I get some logs I'll decide if 317 at 4 bar is enough. I'm thinking of getting 225 injectors just in case anyway.


 Thanks so much for your feedback....I have the OEM K03s, with revo st2,intercooler,DV forge,4 bar Fpr with stock injectorsyTIP forge, K&N panel with a airbox upgrade(3" pipe fron the lower front grill),Dp 2.5" with a stock catback(I just hate the higher noise...). Mu car at Dyno runs 218whp and 255 lb-ft trq. I just want to go for a Frankenturbo,I hope jump up to at least 260who and 290 lb-feet trq. But I was wonderig at the first time, if I can use my TIP forge...but you said it wont fit on FT, so I must get the VR6 maf housing, and run the 1.8T sensor is that correct? I hpe you will get your logs soon and see how the engine runs with 317's and 4 bar fpr......thanks for your advice


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I said the same thing about the maf, but you can order an insert for the tip that reduces it in size. so it'll fit the stock maf. :thumbup: 

http://www.034motorsport.com/fabrication-high-temp-rubber-high-temp-rubber-insert-275-to-p-653.html 

steve, are you talking about the forge tip fitting the frankenturbo? With such little room to work with I wouldn't have been able to fit anything tighter on. Besides banjo fittings for oil and coolant the TIP was the hardest part of the install.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

mine is an evolution motorsports tip, fits the Frankenturbo inlet & the stock maf. 

I did the eurojet discharge pipe install last weekend and found that the evo boot fit the outlet of the turbo (cold side) and the eurojet did not. I also found that the brackets to hold this kit firm do not fit. The charge pipe is smaller in diameter than the OEM pipe so I removed the bracket that holds it in place. I also picked up a eurojet smic in hopes of upgrading and making it a simple install. this is not the case on my TT. I hacked, cut & spit on it and still could not get it to fit, :thumbdown: it's simply too big for the area. I searched the TT forum to see if anyone had success with the eurojet smic install but could only turn up 1 poster who failed & gave up. Seems to me with all the effort I've put into it so far, I could have had the fmic installed by now. i have a core out there in the garage that would be a good fit too... 

so much for trying to keep it simple...


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll keep that in mind. I was thinking of just getting the forge side mount because I won't be getting a bigger turbo on this car. I don't know if I'll bother, and just go w/m.


----------



## 01TornadoWolf (Jun 18, 2009)

jennekke said:


> I'll keep that in mind. I was thinking of just getting the forge side mount because I won't be getting a bigger turbo on this car. I don't know if I'll bother, and just go w/m.


 y not go with a eurojet, tyrolsport, boostfactory, etc smic? i believe they have received better reviews overall than the forge unit.


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

jennekke said:


> I'll keep that in mind. I was thinking of just getting the forge side mount because I won't be getting a bigger turbo on this car. I don't know if I'll bother, and just go w/m.


 I got a tyrolsport and works perfect. A friend of mine has the forge unit..and after 3 runs in dyno..the power goes down so soon..,,the tyrol sport..runs grest..just great..also is a huge unit...is oversized than the forge one....I can post some pics when i Installed if you like i can post them for you...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

vwtuner67 said:


> If i decide for a franken turbo..and decide not to do an upgrade on 3"maf and inlet, staying with my Oem Maf and TIP by forge....can i use the 317's injectors with 4bar FPR?Today i am running that set up with revo stage2+...It will be a huge diference inhp and trq?thanks..


 Revo has a Stage 2 file which calls for your stock 317s on 4bar. Then they have a Stage 3 file which requires 380s at 3 bar and a 3" MAF housing (with your stock sensor). If you're looking for the kind of power checkdalevel got, you'd want that Stage 3.


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Revo has a Stage 2 file which calls for your stock 317s on 4bar. Then they have a Stage 3 file which requires 380s at 3 bar and a 3" MAF housing (with your stock sensor). If you're looking for the kind of power checkdalevel got, you'd want that Stage 3.


 Slappy thanks for your info, I really want the kit you have available for my GTI MK4, I want to jump up the torque, and the extra hp will be just welcome....i Want to contact you via email, but on your web I could not find a email contact with franken turbo. I just want to ask you few questions and hope do businees with you.Thanks


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

vwtuner67 said:


> I Want to contact you via email, but on your web I could not find a email contact with franken turbo. I just want to ask you few questions and hope do businees with you.Thanks


You can contact Doug at FrankenTurbo Sales--> [email protected]
You won't regret your decision.

Wifey got clocked today going 80 on a back road. Says she had no idea the car would go that fast for how little she was into it.
he he he

FrankenTurbo + Unitronic Stage 2+ = Automotive Bliss


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

VDub Dan-O said:


> You can contact Doug at FrankenTurbo Sales--> [email protected]
> You won't regret your decision.
> 
> Wifey got clocked today going 80 on a back road. Says she had no idea the car would go that fast for how little she was into it.
> ...


Dan,thanks for your words...I was blind jajajaaj Finally i could find it..jejee
Your FT is performing with a aftermarket exhaust? I am a little worriy about it because i WILL NOT change my OE cat back..I only runing a 2.5" by Megan Racing. I saww a dyno chart before and after exhaust and the diference was crazy thing....with stock exhaust 225 whp and with exhaust 285 whp....ummmmm coul a exhaust do a HUGEEE diference?thanks man...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

vwtuner67 said:


> ....with stock exhaust 225 whp and with exhaust 285 whp....ummmmm coul a exhaust do a HUGEEE diference?thanks man...



It wasn't the change in the exhaust system. That made no difference whatsoever. Look at the before/after graphs:









Functionally identical. I was shocked when we got this graphed.


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

Doug, the dyno charts I saw, in hp and trq were so diferent with out and with aftermarket eshaust. Am I looking in wrong chart?thanks again...


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

vwtuner67 said:


> Dan,thanks for your words...I was blind jajajaaj Finally i could find it..jejee
> Your FT is performing with a aftermarket exhaust?


I replaced my exhaust because NY State salts the heck out of the roads up here and the system had rotted off.
It was a no-brainer to install the 3" exhaust since it was cheaper than any 2.5" eBay exhaust.
I'm running the stock cat on the 3" exhaust. The OEM cat flows very well.


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I replaced my exhaust because NY State salts the heck out of the roads up here and the system had rotted off.
> It was a no-brainer to install the 3" exhaust since it was cheaper than any 2.5" eBay exhaust.
> I'm running the stock cat on the 3" exhaust. The OEM cat flows very well.


On my GTI I was runing a ebay 3" DP high flow cat with stock cat back. 1 mont ago, I just replaced it for the 2.5" cat deleted, and the trq was improved also a few hp gained......with a FT must i return to 3" with a high flow cat?


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I replaced my exhaust because NY State salts the heck out of the roads up here and the system had rotted off.
> It was a no-brainer to install the 3" exhaust since it was cheaper than any 2.5" eBay exhaust.
> I'm running the stock cat on the 3" exhaust. The OEM cat flows very well.



Is the new o2 sensor in yet? Did you ever solve your open loop bucking problems? Thinking about this, I dont think a bad o2 is going to cause this since it is in open loop mode. Did you ever check for a vacuum leak when it was cold? I have found the connector to the combi valve loose on a '01 WE jetta which was causing an intermittent p0172 code and also on my audi, there was a small vacuum line going to the combi valve (?) that had rotted out, probably would never have notice if I didnt lean on it and break it off completely.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

vwtuner67 said:


> Someone asked if the Franken Mani and DV were from ebay....Is that thruth? I have my doubts about it....thanks...


If they are, Doug must have did his homework because the quality seems there. 
The DV is a solid piece that is functioning well.
The manifold has been modified (cut) at the head flange to allow heat expansion like an OEM manifold and then ceramic coated. It's a sexy beast.
After 2 months of street driving, the manifold looks like new. (with the exception of a little dust/dirt)


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

steve05ram360 said:


> Is the new o2 sensor in yet? Did you ever solve your open loop bucking problems? Thinking about this, I dont think a bad o2 is going to cause this since it is in open loop mode. Did you ever check for a vacuum leak when it was cold? I have found the connector to the combi valve loose on a '01 WE jetta which was causing an intermittent p0172 code and also on my audi, there was a small vacuum line going to the combi valve (?) that had rotted out, probably would never have notice if I didnt lean on it and break it off completely.


Steve, you're absolutely right, the wideband O2 is ignored during warm up. I replaced it for piece of mind after I realized I'm relying on an O2 sensor with a 150,000 miles on it while pushing 22 PSI. 

I believe I'm closer with my cold buck. I have added 6% fuel to the cold warm up enrichment table and it seems to be doing better. We haven't had really cold _day_ weather in a couple weeks and the car is a garage kept unit at night.
Wifey has been driving the car since our other rig is a 13 MPG truck so I have had little seat time in BeetleBoost this past month. She's particular enough that I trust her input. She doesn't just say that it's not right, she gives me great input. She's a drivability technician's wife that was also a dealership service writer for a few years too. :thumbup:

I have to make a boost leak detector and smoke my vacuum lines to double check them. I did not replace the vac line to the SAI valve. All others were replaced.


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

VDub Dan-O said:


> If they are, Doug must have did his homework because the quality seems there.
> The DV is a solid piece that is functioning well.
> The manifold has been modified (cut) at the head flange to allow heat expansion like an OEM manifold and then ceramic coated. It's a sexy beast.
> After 2 months of street driving, the manifold looks like new. (with the exception of a little dust/dirt)


Dan I am so glad to heard that, for sure is a perfect piece to includ in this kit...there is no way to offer a poor quality with this excelent performance turbo.....thanks...


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Steve, you're absolutely right, the wideband O2 is ignored during warm up. I replaced it for piece of mind after I realized I'm relying on an O2 sensor with a 150,000 miles on it while pushing 22 PSI.
> 
> I believe I'm closer with my cold buck. I have added 6% fuel to the cold warm up enrichment table and it seems to be doing better. We haven't had really cold _day_ weather in a couple weeks and the car is a garage kept unit at night.
> Wifey has been driving the car since our other rig is a 13 MPG truck so I have had little seat time in BeetleBoost this past month. She's particular enough that I trust her input. She doesn't just say that it's not right, she gives me great input. She's a drivability technician's wife that was also a dealership service writer for a few years too. :thumbup:
> ...


before you make any s/w changes, find out what the other uni stage 2+ users did for cold startup drive-ability... If you have other users with the same engine code & same year running w/o problems, then you have a problem that needs to be found. If others had to tweek it to get it to work ok when cold, then your on the right track. I'd ask them what they did and what the results were to minimize the amount of changes that you need to do to get it running right when cold.

another question to find the answer to is if the MAF is ignored in open loop... I would think not since it need to know the flow, same probably goes for the MAP. I'm no expert so take this as a just tossing it out there...


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

slappy_dunbar said:


> It wasn't the change in the exhaust system. That made no difference whatsoever. Look at the before/after graphs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what made all the difference on power. ? 

If the mk2 turbo is significantly different from the mk1 turbo, would the stock exhaust restrict flow then?


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

That chart is just a requested vs actual boost chart and it makes perfect sense. Your car isn't going to request more boost because you put on a 3in exhaust so, it's not going to produce more boost either. 

Although that chart is hardly a good tool to compare by since the 3" exhaust line is shown to be requesting max PSI before the 2.25" line is even fully ramped up to max boost.

so an accurate comparison you would want to see both ramp ups overlapped on top of each other, the requested lines should in fact be exactly the same, the actual lines are the ones that should have a slight change in them and that slight change, theoretically, should be a slightly higher initial spike then more boost over the mid range with the redline fade.

Although the stage 2+ tune seems to be working excellent for the FT I would still like to see someway to add more requested boost to the FT. Since the stg2+ was written for a standard k04-001(if I'm not mistaken) and the FT is basically an upgraded k04-001 turbo it would make sense that it could handle a tad more boost then a standard k04-001. If you could raise the requested boost of the stg2+ tune I think you could get even more potential from the turbo.


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

*Frankinturbo*

There is a video on youtube with a dude running the same
Setup made 263 HP and 306 ft.lb. of torque. Unitronic stg.2+
Not bad numbers. I have been thinking about doing it myself. 
Can't beat it for the price.


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

*Frankinturbo*

The quote I got for that setup was $1099


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

*Frankinturbo*

There is a video on youtube, a dude with the same
Setup made 262HP and 306 ft. lb. Of torque. With
Bosch 380cc injectors and Unitronic stg.2+


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

A restrictive exhaust (bone stock from the turbo back, say) will rob any turbo of power. The ECU can compensate for this somewhat by closing the turbo's wastegate but that will accomplish only so much. If you're looking for top-tier performance you need to look into upgrading the cat, downpipe & exhaust.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

steve05ram360 said:


> before you make any s/w changes, find out what the other uni stage 2+ users did for cold startup drive-ability... If you have other users with the same engine code & same year running w/o problems, then you have a problem that needs to be found. If others had to tweek it to get it to work ok when cold, then your on the right track. I'd ask them what they did and what the results were to minimize the amount of changes that you need to do to get it running right when cold.


I'm pretty much on my own on this.

I'm told I'm the first Stage 2+ Beetle and the software needed to be cut and pasted from a GTI 2+ to my file after it was sent off to Unitronic to be modified. 
There was tons of interest from Unitronic and my tuner with the setup when I was trying to get it going three weeks ago, but not so much now. 
I was advised by the Unitronic rep to add fuel to the cold enrichment table to see if it helps. I have added fuel and am doing long term testing before I absolutely say it's 100% fixed. I might need the car for a week. The thing is, if I drive it for a week, it's an extra $50-$60 in gas, so the pay to play deal is not the greatest of budgetary ideas. I will park it outside this weekend and hope for cold weather to see if it's better.

MAF is used on a cold engine.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I'm pretty much on my own on this.
> 
> I'm told I'm the first Stage 2+ Beetle and the software needed to be cut and pasted from a GTI 2+ to my file after it was sent off to Unitronic to be modified.
> There was tons of interest from Unitronic and my tuner with the setup when I was trying to get it going three weeks ago, but not so much now.
> ...



can you check your MAF output when its cold? It could be going intermittent... same for the map sensor. 

My ram (diesel) has a flaky map sensor that craps out when its heat soaked and when its cold. It will run awesome, shut it down, run an errand and fire it back up, runs like crap. you may have something similar...


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

steve05ram360 said:


> can you check your MAF output when its cold? It could be going intermittent... same for the map sensor.
> 
> My ram (diesel) has a flaky map sensor that craps out when its heat soaked and when its cold. It will run awesome, shut it down, run an errand and fire it back up, runs like crap. you may have something similar...


At first I was all for the idea, but one issue that pops up: This literally happened the next morning after I had the Stage 2+ tune loaded into my ECU.
I know stranger things have happened, but it's too big of a coincidence.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Dan,
did you ever upgrade your coolant sensor to the updated green one.?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> Dan,
> did you ever upgrade your coolant sensor to the updated green one.?


I believe I already have a green one, but it's a cheap maintenance item that is sitting on my bench-o-parts to be installed.
Timing kit is going in over winter break in December.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> Dan,
> did you ever upgrade your coolant sensor to the updated green one.?


Are there defective ones out there? Should I be upgrading?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

hollywood084 said:


> Are there defective ones out there? Should I be upgrading?


They're less than $20 with a new retainer clip and the o-ring.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

VDub Dan-O said:


> They're less than $20 with a new retainer clip and the o-ring.


I know I'm going to sound ignorant, but what's the difference between the one I have now.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Where did you get the nuts for the manifold I need them for the ones on top. I'm leaking on the top of the manifold. Everything on bottom fit nicely.

I'm slowly getting everything worked out. I have had a few exhaust leaks, oil and coolant leaks from the banjo fittings on top of the turbo, a leak from the same plug on the back of the turbo is dripping so I'll have to get pipe dope for that, and a few boost leaks. I need to find someone with smaller hands to get the tip tightened up around the turbo.

I'm getting a mbc, because this turbo is spiking at 26 psi and I'm scared for my rods and the turbo. The other night I dropped down a gear and stepped on the gas and blew off a hose. Car shutdown and I thought I killed my car. I was sent 2 wastegate actuators and am running the less aggressive one. The combination of Revo stage 2 and the milder actuator are still too much.

I will post logs as soon as I get vagcom and will get it dyno'd after everything gets sorted out.


----------



## cdn20VALVE (Jan 23, 2002)

back off on the wastegate adj nut.


----------



## 01TornadoWolf (Jun 18, 2009)

hollywood084 said:


> I know I'm going to sound ignorant, but what's the difference between the one I have now.


older ones are black and are known to fail. updated ones r green aka green top coolant temp sensors. if u have an older black one it's worth the $20 to put in the updated green top. takes about 5minutes if that.


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

*frankenturbo*

Damn am I the only one to have seen the video
Of the car with the same setup that made 262WHP
And 306. Ft.lb. of torque.


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

*BT not an option*

APR. I was thinking about doing this kit even before
I read this thread. Now I'm sure. I will either do a APR
K04 or more likely save a little more and go with the
APR stg3 or 3+ you just can't beat APR for fit and quality. 
It's just that Simple.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

You read this *whole* thread? Whoa.

Do you know if your ECU is compatible with vTune?


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> APR. I was thinking about doing this kit even before
> I read this thread. Now I'm sure. I will either do a APR
> K04 or more likely save a little more and go with the
> APR stg3 or 3+ you just can't beat APR for fit and quality.
> It's just that Simple.


 4x the cost:laugh: yeah it really worth it..lol

FT is the best set up going with out going all out on a BT set up. APR's 4500.00 for a turbo? No way


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> APR. I was thinking about doing this kit even before
> I read this thread. Now I'm sure. I will either do a APR
> K04 or more likely save a little more and go with the
> APR stg3 or 3+ you just can't beat APR for fit and quality.
> It's just that Simple.


Go with someone who will support you. APR is in the parts slinging game..not the support game.

And go with software that will grow with you. Unitronics or Eurodyne.

I have had good experiences with APR for the stg1 upgrades. But I do not like my stg3 kit. Had bugs...they are too busy to help me with those bugs. Their dealers were no good about helping with bugs. I begged them, credit card outstretched, let me pay you...just help me get my car running right. Yah...Go APR.. They don't have problems and their service is top notch.:thumbup::what:


----------



## Irocudont (Nov 3, 2006)

I am considering picking a FT almost to the point of pulling the trigger on one, but after reading the 30 pages of this thread and searching other threads I am still unclear about a couple things. I am running Revo Stg 2 with a 4bar FPR and stock MAF. Some post say this setup is fine since the injectors flow adequately, other posts claim 380cc's with a 3bar FPR and upgraded 3" MAF is required for optimal performance. Even though from what I have read stock injectors with a 4bar flow nearly the same as 380cc's and a 3bar. 

Short of selling my ECU and going with Uni Stg 2, what is the recommended hardware setup to fully utilize the FT?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Revo Stage 3 for K04. It's a 380cc file, which is in fact a bit more fueling than you get on your stockers @4bar. You could match the fueling capacity of 380cc injectors by swapping in a 4.5bar regulator, but then you are faced with needing to upgrade your fuel pump. Costs for either approach are comparable. FYI, that Stage 3 Revo file calls for the 3" MAF housing as Uni's does.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Revo Stage 3 for K04. It's a 380cc file, which is in fact a bit more fueling than you get on your stockers @4bar. You could match the fueling capacity of 380cc injectors by swapping in a 4.5bar regulator, but then you are faced with needing to upgrade your fuel pump. Costs for either approach are comparable. FYI, that Stage 3 Revo file calls for the 3" MAF housing as Uni's does.


 Walbro inlines are under $100 new and you can make your own relay harness for under $20. I think the larger injectors are probably a better idea in the long run though.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Dan-O update: 

OK, it's definately a backfire in the exhaust. 
I'm not talking decel popping, I get just one pop during heavier acceleration when you let off to shift.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine is doing the same thing. It's unburned fuel making it to the exhaust where it is then burned up. Sometimes it pops and other times it's more of a dull thud. 

At night, it lights everything up behind me in a nice yellow glow.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you tried to dial back the fuel on decel using Unisettings?
It's on my to-do list.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

hey guys whats going on?
the cold weather is making my car run like a beast.
My current project is installing an AGU big port intake manifold along with a 034 transition spacer.

it turned out to be a nightmare


----------



## maradits (Aug 3, 2010)

real interested in this. wondering if the kit maintains a fair fuel economy compared to stock? waiting to learn more about the ideal fueling/tune opcorn:, seems like checkdalevel has got it though!


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

checkdalevel and I have very similar setups.
I have not noticed any decrease in fuel economy. My wife has been driving my car lately to save gas, and if you can stay out of the big boost, you'll have good economy.

Oh, BTW, when you drive it, it's too addictive to not hit the big boost.
There's something about watching a boost gauge go to 22PSI that makes you all warm and tingly.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

fuel economy is as good as stock on mine just over 30mpg highway if I keep out of boost. In town it's a little harder to maintain good gas mileage because the extra power on the low end is so much fun. As long as you don't drive like a maniac all the time you'll do ~24mpg.

I think checkdalevel is going more for how far he can push his setup. If you're goal is to approach the 300hp mark I'd say think bigger turbo. I'd be scared to run his setup on stock rods


----------



## maradits (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks for the responses. not entirely going for 300whp or anything, just want to put down some nice numbers while remaining a practical drivability and without breaking the bank. hopefully by the time i'm ready to do this (probably early summer) the little kinks with the tuning and fueling will be more clear for me. looks good though:thumbup:


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

jennekke said:


> I think checkdalevel is going more for how far he can push his setup. If you're goal is to approach the 300hp mark I'd say think bigger turbo. I'd be scared to run his setup on stock rods


:thumbup: These turbos are very torquey! I would not push it any further either unless he does some rods..then he can think about water/meth. At this point, i think it's pretty much maxed out. That 40whp needed to reach the 300whp mark is gonna be tough to acquire. Like i told him before, that AGU intake manifold probably won't yield him much more power. It might even hurt his performance some. It would have been a differant story if he was adding the complete big port head along with the intake manifold acompanied with a slightly bigger Throttle body (65-70mm)..then that's another story.:thumbup:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Actually, I think Todd does have rods already. 
It's on my wish list.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

ina04gli1.8t said:


> Damn am I the only one to have seen the video
> Of the car with the same setup that made 262WHP
> And 306. Ft.lb. of torque.


I missed this post.
I believe the video you're talking about is checkdalevel's car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Actually, I think Todd does have rods already.


Stock rods. New rings on the stock pistons, though.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Stock rods. New rings on the stock pistons, though.


Well that says something for the tuning and the longevity and durability of the stock stuff.
Todd's pushing up there on the mileage like I am.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Actually, I think Todd does have rods already.
> It's on my wish list.


Nah! He doesn't. I would know since he does most of his work in my garage. and yes he does have 130k plus miles already on the speedo but I believe his actual block has less than that.:thumbup:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

01gtiaww said:


> Nah! He doesn't. I would know since he does most of his work in my garage. and yes he does have 130k plus miles already on the speedo but I believe his actual block has less than that.:thumbup:


this is correct... my block has 90k but this last spring we put new rings in because i was having a compression issue. 

i talked to sparaiti today about my plans to drop in that AGU manifold and he thinks it should definitely help out my midrange and top end a bit. 

What u doing Saturday? want to help me with the manifold swap ?


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

checkdalevel said:


> this is correct... my block has 90k but this last spring we put new rings in because i was having a compression issue.
> 
> i talked to sparaiti today about my plans to drop in that AGU manifold and he thinks it should definitely help out my midrange and top end a bit.
> 
> What u doing Saturday? want to help me with the manifold swap ?



Sure. Come through. I'll be doing those injectors on my car. Should arrive Sat.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

checkdalevel said:


> this is correct... my block has 90k but this last spring we put new rings in because i was having a compression issue.
> 
> i talked to sparaiti today about my plans to drop in that AGU manifold and he thinks it should definitely help out my midrange and top end a bit.
> 
> What u doing Saturday? want to help me with the manifold swap ?




planning a re-dyno afterwards?


----------



## uofacarnutt (Oct 6, 2005)

So I finally got the GTI on the dyno with the Frankenturbo setup. I am a little disappointed right out of the box. I figured I would be in the 250 whp range.

Dynojet Results:

215 WHP
252 WTQ

My Setup:

04 GTI with 82,000 miles

Spikes @ 22psi and falls to 16psi at 6500rpm

Unitronics Stage 2+ Tune
FrankenTurbo F4h-t
FrankenTurbo Manifold
FrankenTurbo DV (Yellow Spring w/ 2 Spacers)
3 Bar FPR
386cc Injectors
Walbro Inline 255
VR6 MAF Housing w/ 1.8T Sensor
MBC
3" Turboback with Cat
ECS Race N75
FMIC


What gives? :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

16psi at redline. That's a clue right there.


----------



## uofacarnutt (Oct 6, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> 16psi at redline. That's a clue right there.


Well.... how do I resolve this issue?


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Check for exhaust and air leaks especially for the fmic and tip. Getting the tip clamped down wasn't easy with he hard lines in the way. 

Did you make sure it was running right by logging before you slapped it on a dyno?

Do you have any pics of the graph for the dyno? Where is the torque spike? Boost actual/requested. Can't help without info!


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

AGU manifold installed on my frankenturbo setup yesterday. :beer:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

uofacarnutt said:


> So I finally got the GTI on the dyno with the Frankenturbo setup. I am a little disappointed right out of the box. I figured I would be in the 250 whp range.
> 
> Have you pressure tested your system for leaks.
> crank your wastegate down.
> if you have a mk2 kit u shouldnt be getting 16psi at redline.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Todd, looking good. Is that manifold black wrinkle from the factory or did you paint/powdercoat it?

I had some seat time last night with 35 degree air. HOLY COW!! It likes the cold air. 
Wasn't even trying and I annihilated the tires in a parking lot to beat a yellow light. Geez. :thumbup:
I think I might need a 2 stage MBC, for 'winter mode'


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey slappy I would love to see a billet wheel ko4-20 setup if u guys ever pulled that off i would trade in my big turbo setup just to try that out. I know it sounds crazy but I think and also feel a billet wheel ko4-20 would just be stupid sick and make just as much power as and better spool than a small fram big turbo setup aka gt28rs, t3 super60. Im just saying


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Way ahead of you. Stay tuned. :beer:


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

uofacarnutt said:


> So I finally got the GTI on the dyno with the Frankenturbo setup. I am a little disappointed right out of the box. I figured I would be in the 250 whp range.
> 
> Dynojet Results:
> 
> ...


Take the RACE valve out and put your stock n75 back in.:thumbup:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

01gtiaww said:


> Take the RACE valve out and put your stock n75 back in.:thumbup:


like he said u shouldnt even be using the race valve.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

checkdalevel said:


> like he said u shouldnt even be using the race valve.


dan, the manifold came from a 10 year old car and looked its age. I cleaned it as best i could and then sprayed it down some satin black engine paint.

The car definitely has a little bit more pull from the mid range to upper revs with the new manifold.
though it was a PIA getting this manifold fitted with the TT injectors i am glad i was patient and it worked out.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

checkdalevel said:


> dan, the manifold came from a 10 year old car and looked its age. I cleaned it as best i could and then sprayed it down some satin black engine paint.
> 
> The car definitely has a little bit more pull from the mid range to upper revs with the new manifold.
> though it was a PIA getting this manifold fitted with the TT injectors i am glad i was patient and it worked out.


Is the AGU manifold off of the TT? Also, the TT injectors are recommended for the FT correct? I know it's somewhere in the thread in the last 30+ pages, but can't remember exact page. Any info helps, you've been a great source. :thumbup:



Slappy Dunbar said:


> Way ahead of you. Stay tuned.


Very excited to see what's coming up. Funds have been building and I may wait to pull the trigger to see what new stuff is coming. :thumbup:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

The injector sizing is dependant on the company you go with for your tune.
Checkdalevel and I have a Unitronic stage 2+ programs that call for 380cc injectors.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

VDub Dan-O said:


> The injector sizing is dependant on the company you go with for your tune.
> Checkdalevel and I have a Unitronic stage 2+ programs that call for 380cc injectors.


Thanks, thought so. :thumbup:


----------



## #0783 (Mar 23, 2007)

Just got the mk2 F4h-t up and running in my 20th this week. Gotta love the smell of new hardware!

So many bugs to work out... I'm running MTM software and its really a pain in my ass. Its not like the other big software companies that have already heard your question 100 times and have a text book answer. Trial and error is really all I can do right now...

Right now i'm trying to get the boost under control. ECS "race" N75 was kind enough to give me 1.9 bar on stock fuel on the first test drive. Loudest, scariest detonation ive ever heard in my life. Stock N75 (N75-F I want to say? dont hold me to it) brought it down to a little more manageable level, but still too high for my stock fuel set up. im going to try a MBC to get the boost level sorted out. A 4bar FPR is in the mail. 

Im sure ill need some suggestions from you guys once i begin the process, so be waiting in front of your computer OR ELSE!


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to the club!
Yeah, my first test drive with the Unitronic 2+ tune squeezed up to past 30 PSI so I know of the noise you speak of! MBC was promptly adjusted.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The MTM software's N75 duty cycle map is written for a weak K03 actuator, so it's not prepared to control the higher crack pressure of that turbo. An MBC will definitely remedy that until you can get a proper K04 file.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

Slappy Dunbar said:


> The MTM software's N75 duty cycle map is written for a weak K03 actuator, so it's not prepared to control the higher crack pressure of that turbo. An MBC will definitely remedy that until you can get a proper K04 file.


Slappy, what about an adjustable actuator? The MBC seems like the tried and true solution, but I had just seen that Forge made an adjustable actuator. Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

That's a good idea. But it's kind of a tradeoff: if you back off the adjustment nuts to correct for the high crack pressure you end up losing top end and a bit of boost response. If you keep it at the standard 10psi crack pressure, most K03 chip tunes will not like the way it behaves: they're counting on the turbo having a 5psi crack pressure and the mapping is calculated around that number. So if you're running a K03 flash it's best to simply parallel in a cheap MBC to help the ECU dump pressure.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

slappy_dunbar said:


> That's a good idea. But it's kind of a tradeoff: if you back off the adjustment nuts to correct for the high crack pressure you end up losing top end and a bit of boost response. If you keep it at the standard 10psi crack pressure, most K03 chip tunes will not like the way it behaves: they're counting on the turbo having a 5psi crack pressure and the mapping is calculated around that number. So if you're running a K03 flash it's best to simply parallel in a cheap MBC to help the ECU dump pressure.


Ok. I was just curious if an adjustable actuator would work with the FT. I had never seen or heard much of using that instead of a MBC. Thanks!


----------



## #0783 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm sure I have a MBC sitting around here somewhere from my DSM days. Until UPS shows up later in the week I have no boost gauge so its pointless to even bother with the MBC.

As of right now i'm planning on sticking with the MTM software route until Im reasonably convinced that its not going to work out. Joe Hoppen Motorsports tells me they have a k04 file, but I have no clue what kind of fueling and MAF setup it asks for. Hopefully I dont spend too much time and money with the MTM route only to give up and go Unitronic or whatever. I guess thats the problem with being the guinea pig with something like this, you have this speck of hope that you're going to make serious power with this combo. Never have I been that lucky in the past...

Hopefully I can get Mike at Hoppen Motorsports to get me some info about the supporting mods for MTM's k04 file and go from there.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

#0783 said:


> I guess thats the problem with being the guinea pig with something like this, you have this speck of hope that you're going to make serious power with this combo.


I hear ya.
Apparently, I was the first 2002 Beetle Turbo S that went Unitronic stage 2+ :facepalm:
I was parked for a week waiting for my file.
It was worth the wait. :thumbup:

What do you drive?


----------



## uofacarnutt (Oct 6, 2005)

checkdalevel said:


> like he said u shouldnt even be using the race valve.


I am in the process of locating a different N75 valve. I am also getting a VAGCOM setup so I can do some additional diagnostics. Apparently the wastegate is not cranked down enough. I spike about 22-23psi and fall to 16 at redline. The car made peak power at 5400 rpm with the current setup.

Also, for everyone who feels I should have consulted the group before posting my dyno results... DEAL WITH IT. 

My car fells very smooth and I was somewhat pleased with the power delivery out of the box. I put it on a dyno to see what kind of power it was making with the new hardware. I admit, I was disappointed when I saw the numbers but I am going to make a couple changes and see what happens.


----------



## dcptt (May 7, 2008)

My research shows the mtm 232hp kit designed for the audi 180hp tt consists of the following:

-mtm upgraded programming.
-mtm injectors (415cc).
-kkk k04-001 turbocharger.
-one heat range colder spark plugs.
-OEM audi 60mm/2 3/8" MAF.
-3 bar FPR.

I hope this is helpful as I plan to do the the Frankenturbo upgrade on my ttq 180hp and am currently running mtm software. 

dcptt


----------



## #0783 (Mar 23, 2007)

^^^
That was probably the most informative thing i've ever read on vortex. thank you.

60mm MAF, is that stock size? MAF is currently stock but ive got the 3 inch in the garage. Car ran terrible with the 3 inch.

V-dub Dan-O, I drive a BMP 20thAE. BOOK 'EM DANO! (had to do it)


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

uofacarnutt said:


> Also, for everyone who feels I should have consulted the group before posting my dyno results... DEAL WITH IT..


:screwy:

ok back to reality. Pull that n75H out.
log your boost request vs actual
test for a boost leaks. 
is your car throwing any other codes that maybe we should know about? 

u didnt care to properly setup your car but u wasted no time coming on the vortex complaining about your weak dyno numbers


----------



## dcptt (May 7, 2008)

#0783,

Yes, 60mm is the stock MAF size on my 180hp tt AWP motor which I believe your 20th has. I have emailed back & forth with Doug ("Slappy"- sorry can't go there) of Frankenturbo about this and I plan to start with audi tt 225hp (386cc) injectors, my stock 60mm MAF & 3.5 bar FPR. I will have a 4 bar FPR & audi tt 225hp 76mm (3")MAF available to fine tune. Since I already have the mtm ECU upgrade, I plan to get their 232hp k04-001 file (+$195.00). We'll see, worse case scenario, purchase the Unitronic stage II for $650.00. 

I suggest getting the K04 file from Mike Hoppen to start and perhaps try the 386 injectors with a 3.5 FPR & stock 60mm MAF like Doug & I discussed.

I hope this is helpful.

dcptt


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

#0783 said:


> V-dub Dan-O, I drive a BMP 20thAE. BOOK 'EM DANO! (had to do it)


Happens all the time.
I've been Dan-O for 20 something years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Are the 415cc injectors proprietary for MTM? I can't imagine a *need* for them with a K04-001. Perhaps they deliberately tuned the file for that fuel flow to capture sales of the injectors? Regardless, TT225 injectors at 3.5bar match that fuel rating perfectly. Done. :beer:


----------



## dcptt (May 7, 2008)

Hi Doug,

I believe those injectors are proprietary to mtm, but they are using them with a 60mm MAF & 3 bar FPR. It seems there are different ideas on how to fuel the 1.8t engine, note the 5 bar FPR in their kit below!

For comparison, at a shop I worked for back in 1997, mtm offered a 240hp upgrade for the newly released audi A4 1.8tq which at that time had 150hp stock. We installed several of these kits, one on our shop A4q and on a few customer A4q's. The upgrade consisted of the following:

-mtm upgraded programming.
-k04 turbocharger.
-5 bar FPR.
-stock, OEM (317cc I believe) injectors.
-modified OEM cat with a larger flange opening for better flow.
-mtm 70mm cat-back exhaust.

dcptt


----------



## #0783 (Mar 23, 2007)

dcptt - again, thank you for sharing your MTM knowledge, I thought I was the only ******* on vortex with MTM (well not really but close). Keep us (read ME) posted on your progression.

Doug - I appreciate your X injector @ X-bar conversions. I'm convinced you really want to see people make good power with your turbo instead of the "I made my money, now go **** yourself" method. :thumbup:

Now I am presented with a problem... Do I even bother trying to dial in a safe boost level with stock injectors @ 4bar on the current programming for the mean time? Probably, I have no patience waiting for paychecks and UPS deliveries.

Edit... Stock injectors @ 5 bar? WTF? Maybe if I ever get into a big turbo setup I could keep my stock injectors and use a 9 bar FPR


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

#0783 said:


> Now I am presented with a problem... Do I even bother trying to dial in a safe boost level with stock injectors @ 4bar on the current programming for the mean time?


Every time you hit the gas, you'll go, "Huh." And then you'll frown. Nevertheless, I think it's worth the exploration simply to satisfy curiosity.


----------



## #0783 (Mar 23, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Every time you hit the gas, you'll go, "Huh." And then you'll frown. Nevertheless, I think it's worth the exploration simply to satisfy curiosity.


I understand a FPR isn't going to turn my car into a beast. Until dcptt came through with the MTM info that I so badly needed I was under the impression that it was going to have to be a slow evolution of trial and error. What better place to start than a $50 FPR? If I could get an 18psi spike to tailor off to 15psi, it would still run better than the 5psi i'm running now. I would imagine the stockers @ 4 bar could handle that kind of boost but who knows...

I'm liking the idea of the TT225 injectors @ 3.5 bar as opposed to 415cc @ 3 bar. That way if I end up dumping the MTM software im not stuck with 415s.


----------



## dcptt (May 7, 2008)

#0783,

Typically you can find used audi tt 225 injectors (386cc) on the fourtitude MK 1 parts forum. Getting these will allow you to switch to Unitronic or others if you cannot get the mtm dialed-in. I will not be installing my Frankenturbo kit for several months, so I won't be of much assistance until then.

Since you are located in Sarasota, FL and so is Hoppen Motorsports, and you already have mtm programming, I highly suggest getting the k04-001 232hp file upgrade from Mike Hoppen, cost is $195.00. I believe this will get you in the ballpark programming-wise. 

I also highly recommend a FMIC to help keep the intake charge temps under control since you live in a rather warm climate, I installed an APR FMIC on my tt and it made a huge difference in throttle response & drivability, one of the best modifications I have done. Yes, it is another $1000.00 though!

You may also want to install a 42DD downpipe to free up the exhaust flow, they make one for your GTI that is very affordable, I believe about $300.00.

dcptt


----------



## #0783 (Mar 23, 2007)

dcptt said:


> #0783,
> 
> I also highly recommend a FMIC to help keep the intake charge temps under control since you live in a rather warm climate, I installed an APR FMIC on my tt and it made a huge difference in throttle response & drivability, one of the best modifications I have done. Yes, it is another $1000.00 though!
> 
> ...


I refuse to spend the money on a big-name FMIC on a car that will likely never see more than 300hp. I'm either going ebay FMIC or upgraded sidemount. In my experience spending the extra money for a brand name intercooler does not pay off with my power goals. 

Already have 3" turbo back.


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

so are the MTM k04 kit injectors 415's??


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

#0783 said:


> I refuse to spend the money on a big-name FMIC on a car that will likely never see more than 300hp. I'm either going ebay FMIC or upgraded sidemount. In my experience spending the extra money for a brand name intercooler does not pay off with my power goals.
> 
> Already have 3" turbo back.


Eurosport FMIC is for 300hp and under and for those that want a FMIC but nothing expensive or massive. Smaller core but still flows well and all of the piping goes underneath the car to stock locations so the bay looks stock and no piping going across the top. Plus, it's only around $550. If you want a bigger core, find one with same width but different height and depth (piping is 2"). For around $500, there's the Eurojet SMIC and then the BFI SMIC V2 and Tyrolsport SMIC for more though. :beer:


----------



## #0783 (Mar 23, 2007)

kevinadamsvw said:


> so are the MTM k04 kit injectors 415's??


Seems like overkill to me too. I'd love to think it actually uses all that fuel, but i'm sure it's because MTM is just super conservative.


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

uofacarnutt said:


> I am in the process of locating a different N75 valve. I am also getting a VAGCOM setup so I can do some additional diagnostics. Apparently the wastegate is not cranked down enough. I spike about 22-23psi and fall to 16 at redline. The car made peak power at 5400 rpm with the current setup.
> 
> Also, for everyone who feels I should have consulted the group before posting my dyno results... DEAL WITH IT.
> 
> My car fells very smooth and I was somewhat pleased with the power delivery out of the box. I put it on a dyno to see what kind of power it was making with the new hardware. I admit, I was disappointed when I saw the numbers but I am going to make a couple changes and see what happens.


Did you finally solved the power issues you had with your turbo kit? New dyno logs with your changes?


----------



## #0783 (Mar 23, 2007)

A little off topic, but Frankenturbo related...

Are there any downfalls to using ONLY a MBC to control boost? As of right now I have the N75 "plugged in but not plugged in" (huh?) and the boost is right where I need it for now. Most guys are running them parallel, any particular reason?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

#0783 said:


> A little off topic, but Frankenturbo related...
> 
> Are there any downfalls to using ONLY a MBC to control boost? As of right now I have the N75 "plugged in but not plugged in" (huh?) and the boost is right where I need it for now. Most guys are running them parallel, any particular reason?


Most 'tunes' are programmed for a stock WG spring. The FT waste gate spring is stiffer so the boost comes on fast and hard, a little too hard. The MBC in parallel keeps the spikes at bay.


----------



## #0783 (Mar 23, 2007)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Most 'tunes' are programmed for a stock WG spring. The FT waste gate spring is stiffer so the boost comes on fast and hard, a little too hard. The MBC in parallel keeps the spikes at bay.


I understand that. Im asking what the N75 is even doing in the mix really. If I know what PSI the flash is tuned for, can't i just set the MBC there?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, exactly. 
You dial in the MBC to the boost that the 'tune' is targeting and then there's no scary 34PSI  spike. (ask me how I know)
My N75 is just like balls on a Christmas Tree; It's only there for decoration. :laugh:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

BTW, for the curious: Over 3 months later with the FrankenTurbo and just shy of 2 months on my Unitronic tune and my ManBug is still awesome!!


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Yes, exactly.
> You dial in the MBC to the boost that the 'tune' is targeting and then there's no scary 34PSI  spike. (ask me how I know)
> My N75 is just like balls on a Christmas Tree; It's only there for decoration. :laugh:


Not directed just at you Dan-O, but any knowledge would be great. Just wondering if an electronic boost controller would produce the same effect, something like AEM's Tru-Boost controller/gauge setup? I apologize for the stupid question, brain dead a bit from senior thesis. :banghead::beer:


----------



## #0783 (Mar 23, 2007)

I now realize how my thinking was flawed. We're on the same page now. I was thinking there was some crazy way of keeping the N75 lines plugged in AND a boost controller in place.

Friday I had the ECU reflashed with MTM's K04 file. I'm still short on fueling so i've got it set to about 17 PSI. I'm not sure how other software companies are, but MTM has some weird overboost protection stuff going on. It will only give me half boost if I step into it at low RPM in a higher gear. Overall the car is running strong for small turbo on 17psi.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

_... if we chip the car, and or mod it so that airflow is altered, we now may run into a problem. The N75 may react too slowly and vent off too much boost. Or the computer may be telling it to open too much. If this happens your going to see a spike or too much peak boost. The actuator needs 10psi to fully open and hold the boost. If it doesn't get to 10psi, boost seen in the engine and on your gauge is too high

This is where the Boostvalve is used to reduce the spike or hold boost in check. The computer is telling the N75 to open but now we give the airflow a path through the Boostvalve as an alternate and direct path to the actuator. By adjusting the Boostvalve you control how much air gets to the gate regardless of what the computer is telling the N75. This is what our OverBoost kit does. It takes a Boostvalve boost controller and connects so that you get rid of the surges and spikes. Loosening the adjuster on the Boostvalve allows more air to flow through the Boostvalve and directly to the wastegate actuator, lowing boost. Tighten the Boostvalve all the way and its essentially closed and the computer is back in control of all airflow._

More info on this here.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

so im thinking of purchasing this kit soon. I was thinking of replacing my dying k03s(AWP) with it and add on the supporting things as i go on (maf,injectors). My car currently has uni's stg1+ or wtvr you want to call it. I went with them with intentions of upgrading in the future and I feel now is the time. 

What do you guys think of this? would it survive/work as needed for the time being before getting proper tuning/support? 

i currently have:
uni stg1+
n75j
forge dv
forge tip
3"-2.5" turbo back

thats pretty much it. I will be selling w/e i dont need/ need to change.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

elliott18t said:


> so im thinking of purchasing this kit soon. I was thinking of replacing my dying k03s(AWP) with it and add on the supporting things as i go on (maf,injectors). My car currently has uni's stg1+ or wtvr you want to call it. I went with them with intentions of upgrading in the future and I feel now is the time.
> 
> What do you guys think of this? would it survive/work as needed for the time being before getting proper tuning/support?
> 
> ...



I pretty much have the same setup as you except the uni stage 1 & an evoms CAI on the TT... had to bump the fueling some to get it to run awesome, I bumped via unisettings ch2 +2 & ch 10 +1 and it runs awesome... so awesome that my clutch is not happy and i have to dial the boost down for now  With that said, the uni stage 2+ will have to wait :banghead:


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

steve05ram360 said:


> I pretty much have the same setup as you except the uni stage 1 & an evoms CAI on the TT... had to bump the fueling some to get it to run awesome, I bumped via unisettings ch2 +2 & ch 10 +1 and it runs awesome... so awesome that my clutch is not happy and i have to dial the boost down for now  With that said, the uni stage 2+ will have to wait :banghead:


if thats the case until i get proper everything else i will do that i suppose lol. Friend of mine has uni settings and vagcom


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

elliott18t said:


> What do you guys think of this? would it survive/work as needed for the time being before getting proper tuning/support?


Actually, get a manual boost controller and set it at the PSI you're running at now and you'll be plenty safe.

The issue is when you're on stock injectors running a non-stock (higher) boost level.


----------



## thirdegree (Nov 15, 2010)

Has anyone run maestro7 with the franken turbo?


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

I will be when I get back...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

thirdegree said:


> Has anyone run maestro7 with the franken turbo?


I have maestro on my 2871R and I can tell you its the best option for tuning a frankenturbo. You would just start with a stage 1 file and keep tweaking it until you get it to where you want it.

I started with a base 630cc file on my BT which is pretty solid, but if you want the best tune for your specific car you need to do a lot of data logging and tweak your fuel + timing maps to perfection.


----------



## thirdegree (Nov 15, 2010)

From what im reading is meastro 7 is the best option if you plan on upgrading down the road. Will maestro 7 work on a MAC?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

You'd need to be running Windows on the Mac. Parallels or BootCamp.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I have maestro on my 2871R and I can tell you its the best option for tuning a frankenturbo. You would just start with a stage 1 file and keep tweaking it until you get it to where you want it.
> 
> I started with a base 630cc file on my BT which is pretty solid, but if you want the best tune for your specific car you need to do a lot of data logging and tweak your fuel + timing maps to perfection.


Anyone have any upgraded custom tunes based off of the stage 1 file?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

hollywood084 said:


> Anyone have any upgraded custom tunes based off of the stage 1 file?


The only way they could upgrade or create a custom tune based off of the stage 1 file is if they had the Eurodyne Maestro software. Eurodyne will only provide you with base tunes for certain injector sizes like stock 317cc, 630cc, 830cc, 1000cc, etc.

If Chris Tapp has some modified stage 1 files like for a k04 then he could provide those as well, but you still need to pay the $900 for Maestro to start with.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> The only way they could upgrade or create a custom tune based off of the stage 1 file is if they had the Eurodyne Maestro software. Eurodyne will only provide you with base tunes for certain injector sizes like stock 317cc, 630cc, 830cc, 1000cc, etc.
> 
> If Chris Tapp has some modified stage 1 files like for a k04 then he could provide those as well, but you still need to pay the $900 for Maestro to start with.


That's exactly what I meant! :thumbup: Should have specified which company's stage 1 file I was talking about. 

Wow, too bad it's so expensive though.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Given the amount of freedom that program offers the users as well as the ability to work with just about any mod you make to your engine - never needing a completely new program - it seems pretty well worth the money to me! Just upload different base files then tweak to your specific needs!


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

FTMFW said:


> Given the amount of freedom that program offers the users as well as the ability to work with just about any mod you make to your engine - never needing a completely new program - it seems pretty well worth the money to me! Just upload different base files then tweak to your specific needs!


Didn't mean to imply it wasn't worth the money. I'm sure it is.


----------



## thirdegree (Nov 15, 2010)

So does anyone have any dyno results with the maestro 7 k04 base file? Or even just eurodyne's k04 file?


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

overdrivedgn said:


> Here is where it is leaking...


I'm having this same issue on mine now. Anyone have suggestions on fixing it? someone said pipe dope? thread lock?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Add me to the list, I have a coolant leak there too now.
I have contacted Doug for suggestions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

jennekke said:


> Anyone have suggestions on fixing it? someone said pipe dope? thread lock?


I know overdrivedesign used either pipe dope or silicone sealing tape. But his turbo was way way early. These later ones should not be doing anything interesting like this.

I'd suggest backing off the plug, re-orienting the crush washer and re-tightening. It's a simple first bit of troubleshooting that might complete the seal.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

If I can get under my car tonight I'll take a picture of it.

This weekend I'm unmounting the turbo from the manifold to retorque the banjo fittings on top and install one of these:

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-18t-k03k04-turbo-locking-flange-p-1300.html

The freakin bolt closest to the manifold keeps backing out. :banghead:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

*Awesome phone pics!*

Here's the leak...










I have more work to do later. When I unmounted the turbo from the manifold, the back half of the gasket turbo to manifold was gone.










Now I have to do this all over again... Needless to say my exhaust leak isn't gone until I get a new gasket. The good news is I'm no longer leaking oil. PCV fixed and retorqued the banjo fittings. :facepalm:


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

That's quite the hose clamp you have there!! :laugh:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Like that huh?

I couldn't get one to fit over the inlet so I had to get a big one and feed it through by hand and manually start it... Those hard lines on the left of the turbo are a b*** to get a clamp around. I liked my solution better than removing the lines to put in the TIP.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

jennekke said:


> If I can get under my car tonight I'll take a picture of it.
> 
> This weekend I'm unmounting the turbo from the manifold to retorque the banjo fittings on top and install one of these:
> 
> ...


I made one of those out of sheet metal... works great.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

jennekke said:


> Like that huh?
> 
> I couldn't get one to fit over the inlet so I had to get a big one and feed it through by hand and manually start it... Those hard lines on the left of the turbo are a b*** to get a clamp around. I liked my solution better than removing the lines to put in the TIP.


I had the same issue getting the tip on... ended up pushing the hard lines towards the drivers side slightly then it went on easy.

not looking forward to having to swap it for the other TIP...


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

checkdalevel said:


> Just got back from forcefed. We met up with spartiati who has the hybrid k04-2x monster.
> I want to give a lot of thanks to Ed and Fabian for their time this saturday. They were soo helpful and even helped us to figure out the car is running lean on top and needs a secondary in-line fuel pump.
> 
> 
> ...


clutch gave it up this morning, looking to get one suitable for the ~300 wtq that this setup is putting down at the wheels... doing the math on the peak torque of 315, I calc FW tq at about 370ftlbs... Talking with four seasons... they are recommending this kit.

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=567

any input on this would be greatly appreciated. Looking to order ASAP and only want to do it 1x. Not planning to do the install so once I have it in hand, 2 days at a shop should cover it.


let me know if I'm missing something...


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I sent pics of my leak to Doug and he suggested loosening the bolt a little, rotating the copper washer a bit and re-torquing.

When I installed my tip, I took the coolant line retaining bolts out and pulled back a tiny bit. I didn't have much of an issue and I even have a regular hose clamp on it.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

By the numbers, that clutch kit should be just fine! That lightened flywheel will also be a bonus. My only recommendation is that you start looking at rods. You're in the area where they _sometimes_ go and _sometimes_ don't go...


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

FTMFW said:


> By the numbers, that clutch kit should be just fine! That lightened flywheel will also be a bonus. My only recommendation is that you start looking at rods. You're in the area where they _sometimes_ go and _sometimes_ don't go...


Four Seasons recommended the 20lb FW for some reason which is what I was going to do anyway. Rods... probably not, once I have it dialed in for max output I plan to pull it back a tad just for that reason. As I understand it, adding the mbc helps to minimize the spike that kills the rods. If I ever have to rebuild the motor, then a stroker kit will go in taking care of that issue. thanks for the input :beer:


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> There is no such thing as an 02M 5 speed. 02M's are 6 speeds found in the GLI and 20th models.


 wrong, there are 5 spd 02m's.  100% sure


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

This has been covered many weeks ago.


----------



## joshp912 (Dec 17, 2005)

sounds like the tune for this thing is pretty much perfected! i've been watching this thread for a while now...i had an eo5B turbo and it was awesome. can't wait to get this turbo on another gti that i'll own in the future.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm going to try like heck to strap mine down to our dyno this week but I won't make any promises. 

Doug and Todd, what gear do you guys typically dyno in, 3rd or 4th? (I have a 6 speed)


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

forcefed did my runs in 4th and i have the same 6speed you do. 

cant wait to see your dyno :grinsanta: 

Did you ever install your boost gauge? 

what are u spiking and holding at?


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

I also cant wait to see them... 

money is flowing again (almost, start monday) so a clutch is in the near future  for now, the audi is parked


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> forcefed did my runs in 4th and i have the same 6speed you do.
> 
> cant wait to see your dyno :grinsanta:
> 
> ...


 Boost gauge was installed at the same time as my FT back in August. 
I also have my MBC set perfectly and I spike to 23, maybe 24PSI and settle to a rock solid 22PSI. It never wavers and the turbo sings it's happy boost song all the time I'm making the big boost. 
Wish I could nail down my backfire issue. I'm waiting for a bad one to blow my exhaust off or some other bad thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

checkdalevel said:


> forcefed did my runs in 4th and i have the same 6speed you do.


 
~82mph at 5252rpm crossover. Isn't that 3rd gear?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> ~82mph at 5252rpm crossover. Isn't that 3rd gear?


 maybe i'm wrong... i could of swore it was 4th.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Seeing that I'm not paying either way, I'll try both!


----------



## Turby (Aug 14, 2008)

*holly molly*

Alright there is so much info on this thread it is freakin amazing! Took me a full day of off and on reading to read this whole thread! So now its my turn for some questions! But before I start here is the list of mods I have on the car (cai, dv, 380cc injectors, vr6 maf, stage 2+ unitronic sw, megan racing 2.5in downpipe, with 2.5in exhaust with magnaflow muffler, and should be getting my frankenturbo on Thursday). Also so everyone knows I have a 2003 vw golf gti 1.8t awd with a 5spd. 

#1 how many miles does everyone have on this setup. Just curious of reliability and longjevity? I have seen the dynos and numbers people have posted and I am very impressed! 

#2 I have seen that people are adding the mbc, do I need this for my tuner/setup? 

#3 I haven't seen if the stock side mount intercooler is alright to run on this setup? Is it? I plan on going with the eurojet side mount intercooler with the replacement pipe kit they sell, this next summer. I know the stocker gets heat soaked quickly, but just wanna make sure it can handle the turbo and hopefully a winter! 

Thanks for any input and have a great day, 
Yay for hybrid frankenturbos. 

Ps. doug thanks for the fast responses and great job, people seem very happy! 

Pss the reason I have those k04-001 software and upgrades is because I did have one but I am in the middle of the RP fiasco and my car has been sitting for getting close to 2 months and have been looking at this kit for about 8 months, so pulled the trigger!


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I have maybe 4k (since I installed in July) on my frankenturbo with the only issue being the one you see further up this page. It spools very quick. I'm at full boost before 3500, and if I run stock ecu full boost right about 3000. 

I'm running MBC in parallel to control the boost spike. Without it I'm spiking about 26psi. 

I still have the stock smic on my tt. I noticed the heatsoak a lot more during the summers. It would have a few REALLY good pulls and then you could feel it being held back. I'm caught between going fmic or upgraded smic.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

...A year later and still nobody has done this with GIAC K04 software??? How disappointing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

N_Dub04Gli said:


> ...A year later and still nobody has done this with GIAC K04 software??? How disappointing


 Yeah they have. But GIAC has not been as responsive to the product as Unitronic. So the GIAC drivers number in the few. I have now put the ball in our current forum sponsor's court. Let's see if they take an interest or not.


----------



## Turby (Aug 14, 2008)

jennekke said:


> I have maybe 4k (since I installed in July) on my frankenturbo with the only issue being the one you see further up this page. It spools very quick. I'm at full boost before 3500, and if I run stock ecu full boost right about 3000.
> 
> I'm running MBC in parallel to control the boost spike. Without it I'm spiking about 26psi.
> 
> I still have the stock smic on my tt. I noticed the heatsoak a lot more during the summers. It would have a few REALLY good pulls and then you could feel it being held back. I'm caught between going fmic or upgraded smic.


 Well from what I have seen of what people are saying and what unitronic dealer near me said that unless I was going to go BT, the eurojet side mount intercooler will do the job, but also said that if I wanted the fmic it creats a little bit of lag because the turbo is small and takes a bit to build up all the pressure in that big of an area! Just what i was told and what I have seen on here. But it makes sense!


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

We're up to 2500 or so miles on our FT. Only issue I have is the tiny coolant leak at the one plug on the turbo (like others) 

I went with Uni because the closest dealer drove 1 1/2 hours to me TWICE at no extra charge. 
Since I have a TS Beetle there weren't as many upgraded turbo tunes, Unitronic was willing to do mine up. 

For me, because I'm a cheap bastard, I would've tried the $300 GIAC tune over the $650 Unitronic. 
The Uni tune is super smooth and predictable. 

A MBC is a must with an after-market tune!


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I forgot to add that I have an FMIC and the tubing for mine sitting on top of my tool box. 
I debated back and forth with myself on defacing the sexy TS front bumper but....an FMIC is just so damn evil looking. 

We need to find Doug a decal person so he can make some decals and/or some masking templates for the FMIC. 
I'm not going to pay a 'setup fee' for someone else's company logo.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

Turby said:


> Alright there is so much info on this thread it is freakin amazing! Took me a full day of off and on reading to read this whole thread! So now its my turn for some questions! But before I start here is the list of mods I have on the car (cai, dv, 380cc injectors, vr6 maf, stage 2+ unitronic sw, megan racing 2.5in downpipe, with 2.5in exhaust with magnaflow muffler, and should be getting my frankenturbo on Thursday). Also so everyone knows I have a 2003 vw golf gti 1.8t awd with a 5spd.
> 
> #1 how many miles does everyone have on this setup. Just curious of reliability and longjevity? I have seen the dynos and numbers people have posted and I am very impressed!
> 
> ...


 I have the stock smic still with the eurojet discharge kit... you may need to get the larger boot for the outlet of the turbo, the one they ship is too small. As for the stock smic, mine seems to do ok however i am boost limited (and dead with a bad clutch). before i was limited, it did scoot pretty good and did not seem to heat soak too bad. I have a eurojec smic waiting to go in, tried the install when I had the car down for the turbo install but couldnt get it to fit (audi tt) so i'll have to go back & try again. Having never had a good IC on there, I cant say how much i'm loosing bc of the stock smic... 

hope this helps...


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

VDub Dan-O said:


> We're up to 2500 or so miles on our FT. Only issue I have is the tiny coolant leak at the one plug on the turbo (like others)


 
forgot to mention i'm up to 5k with the FT...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Malone B6 tuning: 440cc and 3" MAF*

I have exchanged emails with Mark Malone (of new forum sponsor Malone Tuning). He is tremendously easy to communicate with and seems really energized about the 1.8T community. As some (most?) of you are aware, last month he offered super aggressive introductory pricing for his custom flashing. After some discussion he has indicated an interest in developing a FrankenTurbo-specific file for the B6 series A4. These cars, with their "returnless fueling" system design, do not fuel as well as the more common "rising rate" cars and so they need bigger injectors to flow the same amount of fuel. So I've proposed the following fueling setup and Mark has given it a thumbs up: 



Hybrid K04/K03 turbo or GT2X capable of 20psi at 6500rpm 

440cc injectors (Green Giants et al) 

3" MAF housing with TT225 sensor 

 

Malone Tuning employs a flashloader to enable remote tuning. This makes customized tuning much more efficient (and therefore less costly). But it's highly encouraged that you be running VAG-COM (and be competent with it). Any longitudinal Audi guys following this thread?


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

slappy_dunbar said:


> I have exchanged emails with Mark Malone (of new forum sponsor Malone Tuning). He is tremendously easy to communicate with and seems really energized about the 1.8T community. As some (most?) of you are aware, last month he offered super aggressive introductory pricing for his custom flashing. After some discussion he has indicated an interest in developing a FrankenTurbo-specific file for the B6 series A4. These cars, with their "returnless fueling" system design, do not fuel as well as the more common "rising rate" cars and so they need bigger injectors to flow the same amount of fuel. So I've proposed the following fueling setup and Mark has given it a thumbs up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember seeing his banner up on top of one of the pages. Very interesting. Quick question regarding the software: for someone like me in California and wanting to remain emissions compliant, would the interfere with that or only if I got "Cat Delete/SAI Delete" type files added to the flash? I'm assembling the other parts for the FT setup now and the software is my only trouble. Any info would be much appreciated. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I have to think he can handle the emissions control/reporting however way you'd want. Send him an email and ask. He's very fast with responses.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

slappy_dunbar said:


> I have to think he can handle the emissions control/reporting however way you'd want. Send him an email and ask. He's very fast with responses.


 Thanks. Didn't know if Uni or Eurodyne did the same though. :thumbup::thumbup: as always.


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Yeah they have. But GIAC has not been as responsive to the product as Unitronic. So the GIAC drivers number in the few. I have now put the ball in our current forum sponsor's court. Let's see if they take an interest or not.


 So if there are at least a few GIAC K04/FT users out there, can we get some results? Are we talking similar numbers, boost, temps ect...? Most 1.8T software programs are pretty similar to one another so I am curious to see if it can be considered "comparable" to the success of Uni. If someone could chime in about this it would be most helpful. Thanks!


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd like to hear a little more on this malone tune since the price is so right. If anyone has any experience/comparisons, let us know!


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

hollywood084 said:


> I'd like to hear a little more on this malone tune since the price is so right. If anyone has any experience/comparisons, let us know!


 x2!! I shot him an email regarding my thoughts on it and saw his normal 1.8T tunes! Great numbers and prices. He seems to be well-referred in the TDI circles. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

N_Dub04Gli said:


> So if there are at least a few GIAC K04/FT users out there, can we get some results? Are we talking similar numbers, boost, temps ect...? Most 1.8T software programs are pretty similar to one another so I am curious to see if it can be considered "comparable" to the success of Uni. If someone could chime in about this it would be most helpful. Thanks!


----------



## N_Dub04Gli (Aug 14, 2007)

Well that helps as far as comparing the two boost requests that each file have but I think that what I and a few others are looking for is real results as far as dynos and actual boost. Slappy, I really appreciate that graph. I hope that someone can provide some "results".


----------



## Azierus (Nov 17, 2007)

So ive been following this thread for a while as well and am really considering the ft setup since my ko3 is burning oil like no tommorow. I have a revo stg 2 tune at the moment but want to switch to unitronic, could i run the ft on this tune temporarily until i can get all my stuff together for the unitronic tune? i understand that i wont be getting everything out of the ft but i just need to replace my failing k03. thanks in advance guys!


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

You're going to be perfectly fine with the Revo tune. It's like asking, "Is it OK if I drive my Lamborghini on the highway @ 65MPH?" 
I ran mine on a stock ECU for a couple months. Talk about a waste of potential!

Plus, there's a good chance that the Revo tune taxed the stock turbo and caused it's demise. 
The FT will happily keep up with what's being asked of it.

Doesn't Revo have a 'next level' from where you're at? It'd certainly be cheaper to upgrade from what you have then to start over fresh with another $650 tune.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

Azierus said:


> So ive been following this thread for a while as well and am really considering the ft setup since my ko3 is burning oil like no tommorow. I have a revo stg 2 tune at the moment but want to switch to unitronic, could i run the ft on this tune temporarily until i can get all my stuff together for the unitronic tune? i understand that i wont be getting everything out of the ft but i just need to replace my failing k03. thanks in advance guys!


You may need to tweek the settings some after the swap... read my my response to an earlier post...



steve05ram360 said:


> I pretty much have the same setup as you except the uni stage 1 & an evoms CAI on the TT... had to bump the fueling some to get it to run awesome, I bumped via unisettings ch2 +2 & ch 10 +1 and it runs awesome......


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Doesn't Revo have a 'next level' from where you're at? It'd certainly be cheaper to upgrade from what you have then to start over fresh with another $650 tune.


They have a "Stage 3 for K04" which was developed for the now-defunct Pro-Imports kit. It's simply a matter of an upgrade fee for existing Revo customers.


----------



## Azierus (Nov 17, 2007)

yea thats what everyone has told me, but im tired of my revo tune and im always having issues with it plus ive read of so many other ppl having problems as well and just would like to switch to unitronic since ive heard nothing but good things.


----------



## Turby (Aug 14, 2008)

Azierus said:


> yea thats what everyone has told me, but im tired of my revo tune and im always having issues with it plus ive read of so many other ppl having problems as well and just would like to switch to unitronic since ive heard nothing but good things.


Unitronic is a great company and I am so much happier with them. I made the change when I upgraded to a k04, but now got the FT setup.

But with revo stage 2 you will be just fine. The only thing I notice with having a k04 and revo stage 2 was that I had a bad boost spike on the bottom and the car had no top end, or just low boost. But anyways good luck and hope maybe the info helps a little.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm having that problem with revo stage 2. I'm going to take the n75 out of the loop completely and just use my mbc to see if I can keep boost up. By redline I'm below 15 psi in 3rd gear.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The boost spike can be mitigated by adjusting the turbo's actuator to have a 5psi crack pressure -- matching the K03 setting for which the software was written. But unless you upgrade your file you aren't going to see much above 12psi up top.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll try to mess with the wastegate and mbc to control the spike more.

I messaged the revo rep on here to ask about tunes for this turbo and he said stage 2 was the best they had to offer. I'm not saying it's not fun. With good tires and an upgraded dogbone first gear is mostly usable... as long as you don't dump the clutch. 0-60 is quick. I have no complaints about the power from 3-5.5 I'd rather have 3-7k though.

I have a spare ECU I'm half tempted to send someone to get another tune for...


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

Good news... and bad news... 

Good news... is the clutch has arrived & am sending the tt into the shop for an install tomorrow... 

bad news... unitronics site has been updated and for my 2000 TTQ, I have to do a wideband o2 sensor conversion  < ain't gonna happen... smog >

So... looks like stage 2 is as far as my audi will go.... unless I want to plunk down another $800~1000 bux for a custom tune at 034motorsports. :screwy:

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/main/en/files/221_2000-2000_audi_tt_18t_180hp.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

When is one of you guys going to try the new forum sponsor? Malone seems really well-positioned to handle this type of power level.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> When is one of you guys going to try the new forum sponsor? Malone seems really well-positioned to handle this type of power level.


When I didn't already spend $650 to get my Unitronic tune. 

I would've gone to Malone if they were around 3 months ago. I like being a guinea pig.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll shoot him them an e-mail tomorrow. By the time it's all said and done it'll be ~800 for the flashloader and the full version of vag to do the logging. I need to know if they can even do narrowband custom tunes.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Aha, I forgot about the flashloader. 
Does Malone offer a loaner service?

Edit: It appears that Malone does offer a rental service for the Flashzilla.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The loaner FlashLoader combined with the less-costly "shareware" VAG-COM brings their costs down significantly.


----------



## Downeywu (Apr 27, 2005)

purchased a frankenturbo! i got the 55th one! lol...waitin on my install kit and hopefully get it installed soon

i will also be running it on a ko3s giac file...plans to go with the giac ko4 file down the road


----------



## Irocudont (Nov 3, 2006)

slappy_dunbar said:


> They have a "Stage 3 for K04" which was developed for the now-defunct Pro-Imports kit. It's simply a matter of an upgrade fee for existing Revo customers.


Pro-Imports is now defunct but GP-Auto Group is the exclusive supplier of the Revo K04-02X software. Still no word yet from the local Revo dealer or from [email protected] regarding the availability of this tune through other dealers, but it's the holiday season.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Downeywu said:


> purchased a frankenturbo! i got the 55th one! lol...waitin on my install kit and hopefully get it installed soon


Hooray! Another member of the club.
I think I'm #24 or #26


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll be placing my order after the holiday season. Going to be running it with maestro 7 once I get back in March/April time frame... can't frikkin' wait!


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

300 pounds of torque in the snow = zero traction 

i have to launch the card in the 3rd gear in order to get the wheels to grip 
hee hee :biggrinsanta:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> 300 pounds of torque in the snow = zero traction


What a problem to have, right? :snowcool:

I got a new giant SMIC to be installed maybe next week.

I have a brand new FMIC and tubing that I was going to install, but I just don't want to cut up my Turbo S's bumper.


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

Im still surprised no one had threw a rod yet. :/ 
Might be picking one of these up soon as well:grinsanta:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Mike.Mike. said:


> Im still surprised no one had threw a rod yet. :/
> Might be picking one of these up soon as well:grinsanta:


dont u wish that evil on me ricky bobby


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> dont u wish that evil on me ricky bobby


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

slappy_dunbar said:


> When is one of you guys going to try the new forum sponsor? Malone seems really well-positioned to handle this type of power level.


I went from GIAC to Malone on my AWD motor simply because I'm planning to get a Frankenstein set up this summer and seems like a good idea during the sale. Personally I love the k03 tune, It's extremely smooth in all this power. Can't wait to try the Frankenstein tune when i can afford the upgrade. when I talked to mark last, he said going up to a 3inch maf housing and bigger injector shouldn't be a problem. Since i have narrowband seems like a great option.


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

Mike.Mike. said:


> Im still surprised no one had threw a rod yet. :/
> Might be picking one of these up soon as well:grinsanta:


i was thinking the same thing.

hopefully ill be ordering one around tax time. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm only saying it because its got me worried! I have that kinda luck. Hopefully if I do end up using this setup I can baby it enough through winter to not blow my **** up!! :wave:


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

Mike.Mike. said:


> I'm only saying it because its got me worried! I have that kinda luck. Hopefully if I do end up using this setup I can baby it enough through winter to not blow my **** up!! :wave:


agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> When is one of you guys going to try the new forum sponsor? Malone seems really well-positioned to handle this type of power level.


I'm just about ready. Getting my rear wheel bearing fixed tomorrow then I should be about ready to order everything. I got stuck up in NY for Christmas which slowed a few things down for me. I should be ordering my F4H-L and Malone tuning this week.  It should be interesting to see how this setup does on an almost stock car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

You guys are seeing this stickied at the top of the forum, right? $349? For custom software? Wow.





[email protected] said:


> ​
> 
> *ECU Upgrade Sale:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

Well I suppose I'll need to hop on this before the end of the day tomorrow then.


----------



## koccorey (Jun 15, 2010)

*APR ko4 tune*

Is anyone running this with the APR k04 tune? If so what kind of #'s are you getting? I'm asking because I currently have the APR K03S stage2 tune and I want to upgrade the turbo. I don't want to go big turbo so it'll be the frankenturbo kit or a k04 kit. I know with APR's k04 program you only need a 4bar fpr. I just wanted to get some input/suggestions from people with experience. By the way car is a 2002 jetta awp with a tiptronic tranny. Hers's my set up; 

ns power gasket, greddy type31 fmic, vf engineering dv, ABD cold air and intake manifold, neuspeed pullies, autotech 2.5in downpipe going to stock cat going to a 2.5in magnaflow cat back, APR turbo inlet, APR stage2 software, 034 motorsport engine mounts. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

Everything is ordered. I'll be working with Malone Tuning to get this thing all running nicely.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Are you wideband or narrowband? You get the kit for your audi?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

koccorey said:


> Is anyone running this with the APR k04 tune? If so what kind of #'s are you getting? I'm asking because I currently have the APR K03S stage2 tune


 What is the APR upgrade cost compared to a fully custom Malone tune? You guys know you can buy the software now and just install it and your hardware in the future, right?


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Look, I'm gonna have to pull my dummy card here: can someone tell me what the difference and benefits are of narrow band vs wide band? ...So I know what the hell people are talking about!


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

It's referring to the primary o2 sensor and how the ecu takes readings from it. A narrowband has a much smaller sampling than the wideband. Wideband will gives you the abililty to have a better tune because you have more control over fuel and timing.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

looks like i will be getting one of these when i get the tax return. I have unitronics 1+ IIRC.. 

I cant find Uni stg2+ on the site or the shop i got it from.. :screwy: 

Id rather not change to malone only because I got unitronic for to be able to upgrade and not have to shell out a couple hundred for the tune alone... again. 


that said, i guess i need to find me an FMIC (or a bigger side mount?), injectors and a new downpipe(had to got back to stock because mine broke..)


----------



## lowNdope (Dec 20, 2010)

Is anyone with a b6 A4 running this? Possibly using APR software and tt225 injectors. I dont see on there website what software and injectors there running or supporting mods IE FMIC/catback.


----------



## travisjb (May 25, 2007)

i ran it in my 05 A4 B6 with revo 550. got about 195 awhp with about 5 timing


----------



## lowNdope (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is a thread about a guy trying to figure out what software to run with the F4H-L on his b6 A4 long but alot of good info. 


http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/326446-Frankenturbo-F4h-l-Audi-A4-Quattro


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

Is everyone running manuals with the FrankenTurbo so far? I've been through this whole thread and I don't remember seeing anyone running a Tiptronic. Just curious.


----------



## koccorey (Jun 15, 2010)

*Frankenturbo/tiptronic*

I'm curious about running this on a tiptronic too but we usually get no support as very few tips run advanced set ups or big horsepower. Hope some people with experience with tuning tips chime in.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I really like this product and I've decided not to go BT on the Jetta. I am currently running a K04 and would like to know how much of a gain I could expect. I know it will more than likely be nominal, but I'm still trying to eek a little bit a oomph out of this car, just to keep her fun. Plus the K04 is getting a little old and doesn't seem to be pulling like it used to (or I've just got bored with it) I would like to get a little more power but save the BT project for something more worthy. Plus I'm interested in the option of a cam setup with the F4T if that would make a little more difference.


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

tiptronic trans' have a hard enough time handling stock power... 

im sure power like this would just eat transmissions.


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

kevinadamsvw said:


> tiptronic trans' have a hard enough time handling stock power...
> 
> im sure power like this would just eat transmissions.


 Well that's a comforting thought. Though my car has 145k miles and the trans has never had an issue. But I also don't drive the piss out of my car either, which may be why. :screwy:


----------



## koccorey (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah it's the torque that kills the trannys. Just change your fluid with dealer fluid only, and don't use any race motor or tranny mounts and you should be fine with the franken turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

kevinadamsvw said:


> im sure power like this would just eat transmissions.


 Not when going with a custom file from Malone like Camride is. He can just tell them to tailor the power delivery for a Tiptronic. 

Also, it looks like they've extended the sale a touch. 

440cc injectors (inexpensive and plenty of fueling overhead) 
3" MAF w/sensor (good airflow with sensor overhead) 
Custom Malone K04 file 

:thumbup:


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

kevinadamsvw said:


> tiptronic trans' have a hard enough time handling stock power...
> 
> im sure power like this would just eat transmissions.


 A buddy of mine is running Revo stage 2 and his tiptronic is at about 175k miles with no issues whatsoever. I think it's a little hit or miss with those things.


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

Speaking of Tiptronic and stress, does anyone know if using the GIAC Tip Chip increases stress on the trans? I'd love to have this thing not granny shift between every gear. But with 145k I don't want to add more stress on top of the new HP/TQ that I'll be getting with the FT. I'm not sure exactly how the chip makes the trans shift faster (increased line pressure, strictly electronics, etc).


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

You can 'tune' whatever karl malone file you want, but adding a k04 to your tiptronic, is tq enough...don't forget that your car has a TCU, not just an ECU :thumbup:


----------



## waveblaster200 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Looks like this is the Uni Stage 2+ hide out. I have 01 B5 A4 TQM. I put a K04-15 on over the summer when my K03 died a slow death. I have all the supporting mods, Forge 007 DV, Borla cat back, better flowing cat not HFC, a Beefy SMIC, EVOMs Intake, Injectors ( Both Bosch 380cc and TT 386cc). I got Uni Stage 2 + flash yesterday and the shop that flashed it took it out for a drive. It spools great about 24psi then around 4.5k it would break up and misfire flashing CEL. So they swapped with new coil pack, same thing. At this point I was running the TT 386cc injectors as per several shop and Unitronics when I called them. We questioned the plugs, I had installed them about 300 miles ago and they were NGK BKR7E and I gaped them out to .28 so I thought. On this assumption the tuner said you might have the wrong injectors. He had a set of injectors Bosch 380cc we could swap them till I got back and let the car cool off. 

After I got back and let the car cool down, I swapped the injectors for the 380s and pulled plugs. They were no where near .28 more like .35 So I regapped to .28. Fired it up and when for a drive. Now just a little break up just above 6k but no CEL for that. So i am going to regap to .25 today. Hoping that will fix it, Also I don't plan on adventuring that high in the rev band anyway. 

Another problem, even at the shop the car at start up struggles to start does wanna stay running until you blip the gas then its fine idling. Seems to be better last night and today. Any thoughts tuner figured injectors, but seem like it must have been fouled plugs. I drove 90miles with the 386cc in on my K03 software to get flashed. I know it was running super rich. 

Final problem when drive ill go into soft limp with either injectors, I did get to see the power for about half my driving and this car feels completely different!! I am getting one code about fuel trims to rich. Dumb me didn't save the code so not sure if was secondary or primary ill see what happens today. But could this be MAF? I am about to go out and clean it with some MAF cleaner. But soft limp is not ok. 

So my main questions are about injectors, which ones? MAF and the plugs. 

Thanks for reading my novel! Any suggestions are welcomed!! 

I thought I had this car all ready to go and was hoping for no surprises with my good up keep of the car. Guess not! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Which MAF housing are you running? 
The Stage 2+ requires the larger OBD II VR6 housing with the 1.8T sensor installed in it. 

If you have the wrong/smaller MAF housing, you could be pinning the MAF and the ECU is getting pissed at you.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

elliott18t said:


> looks like i will be getting one of these when i get the tax return. I have unitronics 1+ IIRC..
> 
> 
> that said, i guess i need to find me an FMIC (or a bigger side mount?)


 Look on eBay for the GodSpeed SMIC, Buy Now for $300, but an offer of $250 will get you a $270-$275 counter offer back from the seller. 

The GodSpeed unit is freakin' huge! I bought one for my Beetle from hell but will need to modify the outlet because it's different on a bug. You won't be disappointed. 
There's a thread going on the GS unit in the FI forum.


----------



## waveblaster200 (Sep 25, 2008)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Which MAF housing are you running?
> The Stage 2+ requires the larger OBD II VR6 housing with the 1.8T sensor installed in it.
> 
> If you have the wrong/smaller MAF housing, you could be pinning the MAF and the ECU is getting pissed at you.


 I am running the stock MAF and housing, Unitronics in Canada said that on the Audi Longitudinal you retain the stock MAF but I still question that. 

So regapped to .25, installed the 386cc injectors and cleaned the MAF. On cold start when the SAI pump is running it seem the car is very unhappy. I was getting break up near 5.2-5.5k and above on full boost. So it seem like injectors didn't matter. We will see if the car throws a rich code today.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

waveblaster200 said:


> I am running the stock MAF and housing, Unitronics in Canada said that on the Audi Longitudinal you retain the stock MAF but I still question that.


 Yeah, I'd ask again. 2+ on the transverse 1.8Ts requires the MAF. I wonder why the direction of your crankshaft makes any difference? 

Plus, your description of the issue sure sounds like your pissing off the ECU with the flow that it's reading. 
That would explain the driveability issues, the misfires and the limp mode. 

How about a log for the 'super tuners'? 
Doug (Slappy) knows the MAF numbers and what they're supposed to be with his turbo. 
Malone also offers free advice from logging. Take a peak, he's a forum sponsor. 

Edit: I don't even see a 2+ listed for your car.


----------



## waveblaster200 (Sep 25, 2008)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Yeah, I'd ask again. 2+ on the transverse 1.8Ts requires the MAF. I wonder why the direction of your crankshaft makes any difference?
> 
> Plus, your description of the issue sure sounds like your pissing off the ECU with the flow that it's reading.
> That would explain the driveability issues, the misfires and the limp mode.
> ...


 I can log if you would like, Im gunna call Uni tomorrow and question them about the MAF, all other tunes "GIAC" for the K04 call for the 3" MAF. What log block would you like to see. 
Thanks 

Also the web site doesn't show the 2+ file online but the tuners find it on their website for the AWM, my engine. But I am very unclear about the MAF. Where do I find just a housing.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

waveblaster200 said:


> I can log if you would like, Im gunna call Uni tomorrow and question them about the MAF, all other tunes "GIAC" for the K04 call for the 3" MAF. What log block would you like to see.
> Thanks


 This is Malone's guide: 
http://malonetuning.com/?page_id=1222


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

I'm buying this set up as soon as money allows and I already have GIAC and all the usuall bolt-ons so my question is has anyone tried the GIAC k04 file or the k04-23 file and are any of the results availible? It's looking like the k04-23 seems better suited for the improved aiflow so if Slappy could chime in with his recomendation that would be very helpful because I'm running this set-up no doubt. This set-up fits so many peoples needs that don't want to go big turbo, just extra power under 300whp. Thanks. Oh yeah, the car is a 2003 VW Jetta 1.8t 5 speed:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

waveblaster200 said:


> Im gunna call Uni tomorrow and question them about the MAF, all other tunes "GIAC" for the K04 call for the 3" MAF.


Unitronic Stage 2+ for your B5-series AWM car *requires a 3" MAF housing*. Stage 2+ for B6 cars *does not.*




waveblaster200 said:


> But I am very unclear about the MAF. Where do I find just a housing.


What turbo hardware are you running now? An F4H?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> ....I already have GIAC and all the usuall bolt-ons so my question is has anyone tried the GIAC k04 file or the k04-23 file and are any of the results availible?


For a current GIAC customer like you, their K04-020 file is a sensational value. The upgrade fee is peanuts and the file is really good. Very powerful top end. Several pages back I embedded a dyno vid running that file.


----------



## waveblaster200 (Sep 25, 2008)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Unitronic Stage 2+ for your B5-series AWM car *requires a 3" MAF housing*. Stage 2+ for B6 cars *does not.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That seems to make sense what would explain why the car is not happy. Where is the best place to get just the housing? and I am on the stock TIP and then a EVOMS intake how would I get this all to match up.


I am running a K04-015, I wish I would have gone with a F4H over the summer but even with the -015 I am still worried about rods. Any wisdom.

Thanks!


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reaply Slappy, I'm looking for the dyno now and I will order my kit ASAP! Honestly the only thing that seems off in price is having to buy 380cc injectors that are Genesis or tt225 injectors instead of much cheaper Bosch 380cc injectors, I guess that's a question for GIAC. I just don't see how the brand would make a diffrence if they flow the same and are the same indepedance.

Bosch 380cc
http://www.ctsturbo.com/products/Bosch_36lb_380cc_High_Impedance_Fuel_Injector-4-4.html
$50 each
Genesis 380cc
http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_44&products_id=81
$68.75 each


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Those Bosch 380s have the wrong spray pattern, that's all. CTS is selling them for applications other than the 1.8T.

The high price for authentic TT225 injectors is why I suggest going with 440s and an inexpensive custom tune through forum sponsor Malone.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

You can easily find a set of 2nd hand TT or genesis for $120 -$150 .

Just keep an eye out.

I just want to point out. it is very important that you gap your spark plugs to .25 with these kits.

I know here in 1.8T tech forum we like point to coilpacks but from personal experience. the moment you go to a turbo that flows as much as these turbos do, checking your spark plug gap is very important.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

You're running .025 gap on your plugs? Was this trial and error or info from somewhere else?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

jennekke said:


> You're running .025 gap on your plugs? Was this trial and error or info from somewhere else?


Trial and error... 
When I 1st got the kit(my frankenturbo) installed i was experiencing misfires with my bkr7eix gapped at .32 which ran fine on my old k03S with unitronic stage 2 software
1st gapped them to .27 and experienced mild misses at high RPM / boost situations

regapped to .25 and misfires went away. 

bought a second set of bkr7eix 3 months ago and went though the same thing.
The car just wouldn't run right unless the plugs were gapped at .25 :screwy:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a new set of plugs I'm going to throw in after work. My car is bogging down a bit under full boost in 3rd gear and up or even partial throttle.


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

checkdalevel said:


> Trial and error...
> When I 1st got the kit(my frankenturbo) installed i was experiencing misfires with my bkr7eix gapped at .32 which ran fine on my old k03S with unitronic stage 2 software
> 1st gapped them to .27 and experienced mild misses at high RPM / boost situations
> 
> ...


Interesting, I'll have to keep an eye on that. I set mine at .28, but if I get any misfires I'll definitely tap it down. How old are your coilpacks? Are you running stock or Hitachi bolt downs?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Camride said:


> Interesting, I'll have to keep an eye on that. I set mine at .28, but if I get any misfires I'll definitely tap it down. How old are your coilpacks? Are you running stock or Hitachi bolt downs?


I am running hitachi revision E packs i purchased from ECS.
I even have spare hitachi Es. i swapped the hitachis with my spares and still would get that occasional mis.

The eventual cure was tapping down those plugs to .25. :beer:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Possibly selling the kit and a bit more. I'm going back as close to stock as possible to sell my car.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5152466-Feeler-FS-Frankenturbo-f4h-t-5k-miles


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

jennekke said:


> Possibly selling the kit and a bit more. I'm going back as close to stock as possible to sell my car.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5152466-Feeler-FS-Frankenturbo-f4h-t-5k-miles


niceeee ... looks like i will maintain the record as the highest horse power frankenturbo owner in North America.


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

okay, Im know about bt's and stuff, but the frankenturbo we have here is new to me. Im not trying to read all 36 pages here even though im probably sure the answer im looking for is in it. so ill just ask the question: what tune would be the best to get maximum power out of this setup? Thanks guys


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

version1.655 said:


> okay, Im know about bt's and stuff, but the frankenturbo we have here is new to me. Im not trying to read all 36 pages here even though im probably sure the answer im looking for is in it. so ill just ask the question: what tune would be the best to get maximum power out of this setup? Thanks guys


Have you read just the first couple pages? Or the frankenturbo website?

http://frankenturbo.com/F4h-t.html

To answer your question though. Unitronic stage 2+ is doing the best. I think they have a custom tune for the frankenturbo through.


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just the ft website...called uni already n they said no custom tune out yet....they have something with 16psi...i said thats weak


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Malone the forum sponsor does custom k04 tunes. I'm curious how they will turn out on the dyno... not the butt dyno


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

jennekke said:


> Malone the forum sponsor does custom k04 tunes. I'm curious how they will turn out on the dyno... not the butt dyno


so who has the most powerful FT setup to date then? Ill just mimic that:thumbup:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

The person 5 posts above your post checkdalevel


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

jennekke said:


> The person 5 posts above your post checkdalevel


oh, are you going to tell me his setup, tune & hp #'s, or are you going to make me search the 36 pages


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

version1.655 said:


> oh, are you going to tell me his setup, tune & hp #'s, or are you going to make me search the 36 pages


Search Beeeyyaaaatch!


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> Search Beeeyyaaaatch!


:bs:what are the forums here for. though you guys are here to helpnot like im asking for a DIY write up or something. what im asking for could probably be summed up in about 15 words...lol...
here, ill make it simple, fill in the blanks...lol

turbo: FT
injectors:_________________
ecu tune:_________________
intercooler: Y/N?
Exhaust:__________________


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Hehe

The problem is that you've more or less admitted to being so lazy that you don't want to simply read the thread. I kinda suspect you're not really all that ready to plunk down over a grand on a purchase. To satisfy your curiosity, why not simply Google "checkdalevel dyno"? It's that easy.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

P


version1.655 said:


> :bs:what are the forums here for. though you guys are here to helpnot like im asking for a DIY write up or something. what im asking for could probably be summed up in about 15 words...lol...
> here, ill make it simple, fill in the blanks...lol
> 
> turbo: FT
> ...



I would fill in the blanks if i knew, but i dont, sorry


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Hehe
> 
> The problem is that you've more or less admitted to being so lazy that you don't want to simply read the thread.


*No, I just asked a simple question that you guys could have easily answered without me reading 36 friggen pagesand I did not know by asking a question that thats an admission to being lazy:screwy:*


slappy_dunbar said:


> I kinda suspect you're not really all that ready to plunk down over a grand on a purchase.


*OHH no, not ONE THOUSAND DOLLARS:facepalm:*


slappy_dunbar said:


> To satisfy your curiosity, why not simply Google "checkdalevel dyno"? It's that easy.


*Tnx, i found it on youtube. it says uni stage 2+. I dont understand that though, i called uni and they said they have a 16psi file for it, so how is he running 25 then leveling off at 20*

I should have known better not to ask in the 1.8t help forums, its over run by mkfuktards anymore...clowns:facepalm:


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

hollywood084 said:


> P
> 
> 
> I would fill in the blanks if i knew, but i dont, sorry


tnx for being honest:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

version1.655 said:


> I should have known better not to ask in the 1.8t help forums, its over run by mkfuktards anymore...clowns:facepalm:


:thumbdown: Lose

PS. The mkfuktards are generally people who will not know the answer to your questions and are generally people who ask the same ass questions all the time and won't search. By refusing to read and doing what you are doing I'm gonna take a guess and lump you in with their stupid asses. You have a bad case of literophobia and that is not tolerated well around here.


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

groggory said:


> :thumbdown: Lose
> 
> PS. The mkfuktards are generally people who will not know the answer to your questions


so you guys are apparently one level below them then, since you know the answer and cant help a fellow forum member out with one simple question


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

version1.655 said:


> so you guys are apparently one level below them then, since you know the answer and cant help a fellow forum member out with one simple question


I don't know the exact setup of the most power producing person but I know that with a little reading in THIS THREAD I could find the answer. Seriously, how many people memory people's exact setups?


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

groggory said:


> I don't know the exact setup of the most power producing person but I know that with a little reading in THIS THREAD I could find the answer. Seriously, how many people memory people's exact setups?


anyway, my original question was who has the best tune for the FT? if its 36 pages deep and no can answer the question, then this thread is a fail and should be deleted:banghead:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

version1.655 said:


> anyway, my original question was who has the best tune for the FT? if its 36 pages deep and no can answer the question, then this thread is a fail and should be deleted:banghead:


Your mom's a fail.

There, I sunk a few levels.

My tolerance is low today


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

groggory said:


> Your mom's a fail.
> 
> There, I sunk a few levels.
> 
> My tolerance is low today


ur a clown, and thanks for nothing. if you didnt know the answer, you shouldnt have posted nonsense and enticed a argument


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

groggory said:


> To answer your question though. Unitronic stage 2+ is doing the best. I think they have a custom tune for the frankenturbo through.


He did answer. Hence the whole read what's written comments. 

I told you who made the most power. You could PM him if you didn't want to read through 36 pages of "useless" information. :facepalm:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

jennekke said:


> He did answer. Hence the whole read what's written comments.
> 
> I told you who made the most power. You could PM him if you didn't want to read through 36 pages of "useless" information. :facepalm:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

i have a similar leak on my turbo. :facepalm: how hard was the banjo fitting to replace?


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

version1.655 said:


> *No, I just asked a simple question that you guys could have easily answered without me reading 36 friggen pagesand I did not know by asking a question that thats an admission to being lazy:screwy:*


Dude, I read through all 25 pages when I first started getting involved in the FT discussion and emailing Slappy/Doug; he's a wealth of knowledge and has brought a great product to the community. I didn't stroll in and expect everything to be handed to me. Yes, forums are here to help, but saying "I don't feel like reading, someone just tell me" is a crock of s**t and then getting mad when no one hands you the answer right away is a joke. It's a two-way street man, you have to put in effort to have others help you. Also, bad-mouthing the members you're trying to get info from is not a great idea either. You would probably be able to glean a lot more relevant information from reading the thread over a cold beer than whining in the posts you have here now... 

Now to answer some of your questions:

Why was checkdalevel's boost higher? Could be tweaked with UniSettings/ manual boost controller.
Software: Uni Stg2+, Malone Tuning (Great to deal with), APR K04 file with their tuning program, GIAC X+ (not well supported).

I'm not trying to be a hypocrite by chewing you out and then throwing some information out, as I am hoping you will take away that effort from both parties is needed to get what you want. I hate to sound as if I'm up on a soapbox, but some civility and maturity would be a godsend right now... :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

version1.655 said:


> *... i found it on youtube. it says uni stage 2+. I dont understand that though, i called uni and they said they have a 16psi file for it, so how is he running 25 then leveling off at 20*


Who at Unitronic told you this? 16psi. Who? Seriously, who at Unitronic said their own file, their Stage 2 *PLUS* file is a 16psi file? Also, it'd help to know what type of car you are driving. B5-Series, B6; MkIV; what? Regardless, if your aim is optimal performance and your budget is so roomy, then why even consider an off-the-shelf file? Look to forum sponsor Malone.


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Who at Unitronic told you this? 16psi. Who?


*LAVI, would you like me to forward you the email?*


slappy_dunbar said:


> Seriously, who at Unitronic said their own file, their Stage 2 *PLUS* file is a 16psi file? Also, it'd help to know what type of car you are driving. B5-Series, B6; MkIV; what?


*B5*


slappy_dunbar said:


> Regardless, if your aim is optimal performance and your budget is so roomy, then why even consider an off-the-shelf file?


*First of all, it has nothing to do with my budget, you act like you know me. I already have a b5 with a 102mm turbo w/stand alone, I dont need another project, just a reliable DD* 
:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The Stage 2+ car driven by checkdalevel is a MkIV. Why the Unitronic Stage 2+ file for your B5-series car has a different power profile is for them to answer. But I certainly wouldn't characterize any 16psi file as "the best" for a turbo capable of 20. So unless they were willing to re-write that file, I'd still say Malone is your best bet.


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Why the Unitronic Stage 2+ file for your B5-series car has a different power profile is for them to answer.


 im clueless also to that


slappy_dunbar said:


> But I certainly wouldn't characterize any 16psi file as "the best" for a turbo capable of 20.


thats why i told them that it was weak


slappy_dunbar said:


> So unless they were willing to re-write that file, I'd still say Malone is your best bet.


I was thinking the same thing. Whats malones profile name on here so I can shoot him a PM?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

post in their stickied thread at the top of this forum. Mark Malone is a very nice guy and has already fielded a number of inquiries from buyers looking for a 20psi file on their longitudinal cars. Unitronic does not provide that and Malone will.

3" MAF with sensor
440cc Green Giant fuel injectors (inexpensive and easy to find)
Stock N75 valve

These are what you will need.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

version1.655 said:


> *LAVI, would you like me to forward you the email?* *B5* *First of all, it has nothing to do with my budget, you act like you know me. I already have a b5 with a 102mm turbo w/stand alone, I dont need another project, just a reliable DD*
> :screwy:


Am I the only one whos *B-S_O-METER* is going off?:bs:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

to answer some questions....

i have unitronic stage 2+ which requires...
380cc injectors
VR maf housing

as you saw in my dyno video..

my car can spike at 24 psi and settle to 19-20psi at redline.

I am using a boostvalve manual boost controller to limit boost spikes.

i have also added an inline walbro fuel pump and 3.5FPR to help my fueling trims in the 
upper RPM range. (old pump had 120k)

if you have any other questions regarding uni stage 2+ be patient i havent been checking the vortex much lately.


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm going to avoid the drama posts.

That said, I've got an 01 A4 that's currently getting the FT with 3" MAF (TT sensor), 440cc Green Giants, stock N75, stock cat, stock DP, stock SMIC and Malone Tuning. The hardware is in (fixing some stupid hard lines I broke right now) but Mark is still working on the tune. I should have it early next week, then I'll throw the injectors in and run some logs.

I may dyno it with the restricted setup (stock DP, stock SMIC) to see how well it does. I'll be upgrading the cat/dp/SMIC this summer, then I'll definitely get it dyno'd.


----------



## joshp912 (Dec 17, 2005)

Camride said:


> I'm going to avoid the drama posts.
> 
> That said, I've got an 01 A4 that's currently getting the FT with 3" MAF (TT sensor), 440cc Green Giants, stock N75, stock cat, stock DP, stock SMIC and Malone Tuning. The hardware is in (fixing some stupid hard lines I broke right now) but Mark is still working on the tune. I should have it early next week, then I'll throw the injectors in and run some logs.
> 
> I may dyno it with the restricted setup (stock DP, stock SMIC) to see how well it does. I'll be upgrading the cat/dp/SMIC this summer, then I'll definitely get it dyno'd.


can't wait!


----------



## waveblaster200 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

I had posted a few pages ago, I re-flashed with the Uni Stage 2 + file, running the 386cc injectors as well. Had a lot of problems due to the MAF being the wrong size. Uni had stated that we didn't need the 3" maf on my B5. Turns out you do!! Finally after finding one we installed it yesterday. So far the 3" VR6 MAF solved a lot of the problems. Car runs smooth and doesn't break up in the high rev band and doesn't misfire any more.

Problems I am seeing now:

-When I try to blip the gas the car really hesitates when trying to rev match.

-Car went into Soft Limp.

17535 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Rich
P1127 - 35-00 - -

Also saw a code for fuel trim: Bank 1 or 2 (Mult): System too Lean

I thought this MAF fixed it all but I guess not.

I'm running a K04-015 I have a log Ill try to post shortly.

Thanks


----------



## version1.655 (Mar 16, 2010)

waveblaster200 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had posted a few pages ago, I re-flashed with the Uni Stage 2 + file, running the 386cc injectors as well. Had a lot of problems due to the MAF being the wrong size. Uni had stated that we didn't need the 3" maf on my B5. Turns out you do!! Finally after finding one we installed it yesterday. So far the 3" VR6 MAF solved a lot of the problems. Car runs smooth and doesn't break up in the high rev band and doesn't misfire any more.
> 
> ...


i dont understand these effin tuners. what do they do, just write a program without testing it on an actual vehicle. Its a bunch of horsechit. they need to know what the proper hardware is to run w/their software. Guess they really dont care, as long as they get the sale.... SMH:thumbdown:


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

> i dont understand these effin tuners. what do they do, just write a program without testing it on an actual vehicle. Its a bunch of horsechit. they need to know what the proper hardware is to run w/their software. Guess they really dont care, as long as they get the sale.... SMH


try malone. Custom tunes=win


----------



## waveblaster200 (Sep 25, 2008)

hollywood084 said:


> try malone. Custom tunes=win


Can any one comment on there custom tunes on K04s and the F4h, anyone go from Unitronics to Malone?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't be too quick to give up on the file you're running. Uni makes a great product, so it's probably something wrong that a software change won't remedy. Can you offer any more info? How about those logs?


----------



## waveblaster200 (Sep 25, 2008)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Don't be too quick to give up on the file you're running. Uni makes a great product, so it's probably something wrong that a software change won't remedy. Can you offer any more info? How about those logs?


I just finished logging. But what is the best way to post these logs?


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

Quick question about logging, I'm assuming I have to register VCDS Lite ($99) to be able to log the good stuff right? It keeps telling me I need to register to log any of the higher level groups. I just wanted to make sure I did in fact need to buy the $99 registration and there wasn't something I was missing.

Waveblaster: To post logs I would get it in excel and either put it up on Google Docs and share it or take a screenshot of it inside excel and put it on photobucket or some other image hosting site.


----------



## waveblaster200 (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are two logs. Both in 3rd gear 2000rpm to Redline.
- Car doesn't always like to start, doesn't want to stay running all the time, I some times have to blip the throttle.

-It's still hard to rev match, seems like its bogging when you try to spin it up quick to match a gear.






















Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Boy it sure looks like your Lambda is where it should be. Also the airmass you are flowing is right what you'd expect on a K04-015.


----------



## waveblaster200 (Sep 25, 2008)

Just wanted to update everyone, I was still having starting issues and rolling into boots the car would stutter. Also my fuel trims were going nuts, leaning everything out and going into soft limp. I had gotten a TT225 MAF off a vortex member. I got bored today and figure I would try it out. When I installed it, it seem slightly larger then the VR6 housing. When I fired the car up on a cold start, no problems. Let her warm up when for a drive. Rolls into boost great and I can blip on the down shifts and it feels like it did on my old software. Took a look at my fuel trims this evening and it looks like it parked at -6.7% on the 2nd field. So far so good. Also replaced Breather Hose, Located on back of valve cover. So Ill see what this does over the next few miles but looks like I am alright for now. 

Just can't figure out why the VR6 to the TT225 MAF this much difference. Now if I can find a TIP that fits the K04-015 "1.75inch inlet" and a TT MAF. Still wish I went with the FrankenTurbo but what are you going to do!

Thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

My update:

Everything is in. I'm going to have to fab up some spacers for the injector bolt downs as they are a bit taller. Also I think my wastegate actuator is getting caught on the heat shielding under the turbo. Scared the **** out of me when I took it for it's first test drive as my boost gauge swung to 30psi before I let off. Definitely feels like it's getting caught because the boost will do an on/off where it's obviously trying to regulate the wastegate and it's not able to properly. I've got to wait for the car to cool down so I can check that. Gonna go grab some dinner and pop open a beer while I wait.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

so i heard that the N75 H is a bad idea.... im assuming the "J" valve is the same... I wish i kept my stock one...:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Avoid the "race" version. Any other one is fine.


----------



## chilll14me (May 31, 2009)

keep us up to date on wastegate issue. im curious now.


----------



## thirdegree (Nov 15, 2010)

Is anyone running the FT on a b6 a4 with returnless fuel system, 3" MAF, tt225 injectors and Unitronics 2+ tune. This is my project right now and I was wondering how the fueling is with that tune?


----------



## thirdegree (Nov 15, 2010)

Ohh yea im also running an AEB head with the 034 intake port match spacer. Could this screw with the driveability of the Uni 2+ tune?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Camride said:


> My update:
> 
> Everything is in. Scared the **** out of me when I took it for it's first test drive as my boost gauge swung to 30psi before I let off.


 Get yourself a manual boost controller. 
Mine did the same thing, the WG spring is a bit stiff so the ECU isn't reacting fast enough and letting enough boost reference get to the WG actuator in time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

thirdegree said:


> Is anyone running the FT on a b6 a4 with returnless fuel system, 3" MAF, tt225 injectors and Unitronics 2+ tune. This is my project right now and I was wondering how the fueling is with that tune?


 Uni Stage 2+ for the B6 is a nicely designed file. Keep in mind that the file calls for a stock MAF housing/sensor on the B6-series cars. It's true that the returnless fueling system robs some top end power, but the file itself is nevertheless very drivable. You should also consider the alternative of going with new forum sponsor Malone Tuning, who have a 440cc file that is set up for a TT225 MAF/sensor. Camride here is dialing in a version of it right now.


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Uni Stage 2+ for the B6 is a nicely designed file. Keep in mind that the file calls for a stock MAF housing/sensor on the B6-series cars. It's true that the returnless fueling system robs some top end power, but the file itself is nevertheless very drivable. You should also consider the alternative of going with new forum sponsor Malone Tuning, who have a 440cc file that is set up for a TT225 MAF/sensor. Camride here is dialing in a version of it right now.


 Yep. Waiting for a tweak right now. The WG actuator isn't getting stuck, after running some logs the turbo is doing exactly what it's told to do. The tune just needs to be tweaked. 

I'll update as soon as I get the tweaked tune and test it out.


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

Alright, got my first tweaked flashed and the car is much better now. Boost is spiking at 22psi and holding at 20psi until I get up above 5000rpm when it starts to drop off a bit. No signs of blowing up the engine anymore.  I'm still out of town but I'll get logs this weekend and start getting some more refined tweaks. I'll post up my logs once I get them. 

I'm excited as it finally feels like the car is starting to come together.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

congrats camride and welcome to the club :beer:


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm about to purchase this kit so i'm getting the list for all I need. Where is the best place to buy new oil lines? And do I need a new coolant line as well?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

KlutchKing said:


> I'm about to purchase this kit so i'm getting the list for all I need. Where is the best place to buy new oil lines? And do I need a new coolant line as well?


 I got all that **** brotha, two of each from my old turbos


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

Dub-Nub said:


> I got all that **** brotha, two of each from my old turbos


 
haha sweet, thanks alex


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

What are tuning options on an AWD motor with the Frankenturbo? I am assuming the Unitronic stage 2+ is only designed for VVT versions of the 1.8t ( basically 2001 and newer 1.8t). 

So does that just leave me with APR k04 file option for the AWD motor if I want to go with the Frankenturbo? 

I'd prefer not to do the whole wire harness and ECU swap/ and other upgrades required to go to VVT


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Unitronic has a 380cc Stage 2+ for the AWD. Forum sponsor Malone has a 440cc FrankenTurbo file.


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

Will this kit work with all the stock lines like the oil lines? I'm getting together all the parts I need to run this with a GIAC K04-20 upgrade (injectors, front mount, mass airflow). The GIAC upgrade is only $230 installed so I just want to make sure I buy everything before I get the kit. Please let me know because I have already started piecing together the kit and I want to throw it all on at once. Thanks Slappy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> Will this kit work with all the stock lines like the oil lines? I'm getting together all the parts I need to run this with a GIAC K04-20 upgrade (injectors, front mount, *mass airflow*)...


??


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

Do I need any other parts other then the software required parts to run the kt or is it bolt on?:beer:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Is your name any indication of the car you drive? This is for 1.8t transverse setup... although there is some discussion for longitudinal throughout this thread. 

Assuming you are transverse. Yes stock oil and coolant lines will work with this turbo.

Go to the frankenturbo site and read the faq it's rather helpful


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

jennekke -- Is your TT a 180Q? I have had a customer tell me that the manifold is especially difficult to use in this car owing to a unique downpipe placement. Is this true -- or maybe just because that car owner was running a big, aftermarket 3" downpipe.

Did you encounter any exceptional difficulties?


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

No, I'm 180 fwd. It was just as difficult with a full 3" downpipe on the frankenturbo as it was with the stock k03. I'm not sure about downpipe location for the 180q, but it didn't change the initial downpipe position for me. 

The manifold is a b**** to install. There I said it. I had to unmount and remount it because I couldn't get the top nuts on some of the studs at all once the bottom was snug. I had to start with the top and then do the bottom. All the nuts on the bottom were accessible for me with a deep socket and extension.

On a side note... I may not be selling the kit I got the job offer I was hoping for and I think I'm keeping both cars now. :beer:


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

jennekke said:


> No, I'm 180 fwd. It was just as difficult with a full 3" downpipe on the frankenturbo as it was with the stock k03. I'm not sure about downpipe location for the 180q, but it didn't change the initial downpipe position for me.
> 
> *The manifold is a b**** to install.* There I said it. I had to unmount and remount it because I couldn't get the top nuts on some of the studs at all once the bottom was snug. I had to start with the top and then do the bottom. All the nuts on the bottom were accessible for me with a deep socket and extension.
> 
> On a side note... I may not be selling the kit I got the job offer I was hoping for and I think I'm keeping both cars now. :beer:


No one is going to deny that, not even Doug. He makes that pretty obvious in the FAQ on his site. :laugh: Putting in the new manifold and removing that stupid hex bolt that attaches the turbo that stupid engine mount were by far the worst parts of the install for me. Everything else was pretty smooth.

I couldn't even get to some of the bottom nuts on mine and they are still currently nutless (lol). I won't even be attempting to install them unless I develop a leak. It's been several weeks so far (with some pretty good swings in temperature) and no leak so far (knock on wood). 

And yes you can re-use the stock oil lines. It's recommended to get new ones but I didn't replace mine. I will eventually, but mine were clean and in good shape so I didn't feel like it was urgent.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

New issues... not turbo related necessarily but cold related probably... Sucks I had to find hose and put it on in 0 degree weather.











And a pic of my new car :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I want to see pix of the TT! The OUTSIDE of it. ic:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll get pics of it up later. It looks pretty much completely stock. But I will. there's a vid at the bottom of this page that you can briefly see my car. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4140212-albuquerque-nm.-whats-new/page212


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

slappy_dunbar said:


> jennekke -- Is your TT a 180Q? I have had a customer tell me that the manifold is especially difficult to use in this car owing to a unique downpipe placement. Is this true -- or maybe just because that car owner was running a big, aftermarket 3" downpipe.
> 
> Did you encounter any exceptional difficulties?


I have a 180TTQ and have a 42dd 3" dp, while it is a chore to install, it is a pleasure to have in there...

Other than having the multiple wrench problems with the manifold & nuts, I had no problems once i figured out how to re-assemble it...(turbo, dp etc) in a VERY specific order  oh crap... flashback to the install... my knuckles just started bleeding 

you do have to drop the sub-frame some & remove the r&p heat shield to get the dp up there...


----------



## chips4087 (Jun 1, 2009)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> Will this kit work with all the stock lines like the oil lines? I'm getting together all the parts I need to run this with a GIAC K04-20 upgrade (injectors, front mount, mass airflow). The GIAC upgrade is only $230 installed so I just want to make sure I buy everything before I get the kit. Please let me know because I have already started piecing together the kit and I want to throw it all on at once. Thanks Slappy.


Go with GIACS KO4 hybrid setup instead. It'll suit this turbo better :thumbup:


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

I just checked the program list on GIAC's web site and I didn't see a K04 Hibrid tune. Do you happen to have a link or information on the tune that you speak of cause I would love to see the specs. I just ordered my front mount yesterday and I'ts looking like I might be able to get the kit entirely by the end of next month. Slappy recomended the K04-20 file so I would guess that's the one I'm going with but I would love to check out this other tune. I'm trying to be the first person with the GIAC dyno results. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The file you want is their K04-20 flash. Very well suited to this application. Plus, you know better than to buy the MAF/sensor separately, right?


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

Does your kit with the MAF option have the TT sensor? If so that saves me an extra 100 bucks going with it thru you. That would be sweet!


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> Does your kit with the MAF option have the TT sensor? If so that saves me an extra 100 bucks going with it thru you. That would be sweet!


I dont think it includes the TT sensor.

You would just swap the sensor out of the 1.8t housing and put in the 3inch housing.

The 225 TT sensor and 180hp 1.8T sensor is the same thing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> Does your kit with the MAF option have the TT sensor? If so that saves me an extra 100 bucks going with it thru you. That would be sweet!


The MAF option can include the sensor if you want it. It is specced per GIAC's requirement: authentic TT225.


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

How much total for the kit for a 2003 VW Jetta 1.8t with the 3 inch Housing and the tt sensor because like what you said, GIAC requires a authentic tt sensor so the stock is out the question. I found a housing and authentic sensor at MJM for $150.00


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

My FT kit came with a 3" MAF/TT sensor. Not sure if that's standard or if Doug just really likes me. :laugh:


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

That's great! I would love the same package.:beer:


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

I just ordered my frankenturbo kit !!!


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

:beer:
nice what software r u going to run


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

I already have uni stg1+ , but the k03s took a crap. I will be running uni stg2+ like you when I source some good injectors and a upgraded side mount or front mount. :thumbup::beer:

need a new DP as well lol. (my old one cracked aka: it was cheap). I will probably be picking up a 42DD dp.


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm not trying to interupt anything but I've been following this threat for a while now. I have a 05 gli and I would like to go big turbo but can't afford to have my car be down for weeks to change internal etc. Don't have that much funding to play with freely like that either so I've decided to go with this setup until first since my car is still stock and see if it will satisfy my needs. My list of future mods are as follows; frankenturbo; unitronics stage 2+; 42dd tb; evoms v-flow; Godspeed smic, apr drop-in fuel pump; apr dv; forge silicone induction kit. Maybe I mbc and tt if their needed. If anyone has any recommendations or better suggestions for parts any feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Btw this is an awesome thread!!


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

I was also going to go Godspeed side mount but I found this exact copy of the Neuspeed front mount kit on ebay for $360 shipped. I'm waiting for it to be delivered but I will mount it as soon as it comes in this week. I like the simplicity of the side mount but the front mount should work a little better. The Unitronic dyno is very impressive.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-G...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## maradits (Aug 3, 2010)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> I was also going to go Godspeed side mount but I found this exact copy of the Neuspeed front mount kit on ebay for $360 shipped. I'm waiting for it to be delivered but I will mount it as soon as it comes in this week. I like the simplicity of the side mount but the front mount should work a little better. The Unitronic dyno is very impressive.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-G...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


i've seen that same kit on ebay for quite a bit cheaper and thought about getting it. Please let us know how it is when you get it installed!:thumbup:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I would be curious to see the intake temps on these ebay kits. Assuming I keep my tt I'm getting an upgraded side mount or a real fmic kit. 

I'd rather know I'm paying for a core that actually works rather than something that looks real. I've seen too many build threads that their ebay fmic wasn't cooling enough so they had to invest in something real.

Maybe I'm wrong and there's just that part of me that likes spending money :wave:


----------



## chips4087 (Jun 1, 2009)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> I just checked the program list on GIAC's web site and I didn't see a K04 Hibrid tune. Do you happen to have a link or information on the tune that you speak of cause I would love to see the specs. I just ordered my front mount yesterday and I'ts looking like I might be able to get the kit entirely by the end of next month. Slappy recomended the K04-20 file so I would guess that's the one I'm going with but I would love to check out this other tune. I'm trying to be the first person with the GIAC dyno results. :beer:


Give them a call. I remember hearing something about them having a hybrid tune. Who knows though i might just be crazy. Does anyone know the pricing for a giac k04-020 upgrade


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

Upgrade GIAC cost is $150 plus labor. I got a quote for $230 total upgrade for the GIAC. I have not seen any other ebay kits that fit well, all the Godspeed front mount kits have the snagle tooth look to the front lower pipeing but not this kit plus this one has all the required mounting brackets and MAP sensor already welded unlike other kits. I will log and find out if this front mount is up to task to keep temps under 50C but Im pretty sure it will do the job just fine. The cheapest I've seen this kit is for $339. I paid $360.


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds great, i can't wait to hear the results. i kinda prefer the stealth look though.


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

I'm also looking for the stealth look, thats why I want to run all factory grills. The Godspeed side mount looks like a great option too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> Upgrade GIAC cost is $150 plus labor. I got a quote for $230 total upgrade for the GIAC.


It's too bad they can't keep that total under $200. Oh well, it's better than switching to a new vendor...


----------



## chips4087 (Jun 1, 2009)

slappy_dunbar said:


> It's too bad they can't keep that total under $200. Oh well, it's better than switching to a new vendor...


Will be ordering hopefully before Summer. Do you suggest new rods with the setup? The boost spikes seem a little scary with over 300ft lbs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

chips4087 said:


> Will be ordering hopefully before Summer. Do you suggest new rods with the setup? The boost spikes seem a little scary with over 300ft lbs


GIAC's boost curve is less aggressive than Unitronic's. As for the necessity for rods, that's a question for them. The turbo is just doing what the software requests.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I wouldn't run max settings on this turbo as a daily. It's still a lot more power turned down than a k03... that is unless you want to roast your tires every time you pull away from a light. Personally I go through a set a year. First gear is pretty much a total loss.

I switch back to stock mode for my daily commute and turn up the settings when I'm going out for late night or weekend shenanigans.


----------



## chips4087 (Jun 1, 2009)

jennekke said:


> I wouldn't run max settings on this turbo as a daily. It's still a lot more power turned down than a k03... that is unless you want to roast your tires every time you pull away from a light. Personally I go through a set a year. First gear is pretty much a total loss.
> 
> I switch back to stock mode for my daily commute and turn up the settings when I'm going out for late night or weekend shenanigans.


:thumbup: Good to know exactly the answer i was looking for. 

Thanks


----------



## Ev's (Mar 31, 2008)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> I'm also looking for the stealth look, thats why I want to run all factory grills. The Godspeed side mount looks like a great option too.


WMI?


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you guys

Received it today! :beer:










:thumbup:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

One of us, one of us.
Sweet!


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

great stuff. as anyone tried the f23 yet. if not then i will. i just need to get my rods done. might get a set from INA.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

looking good:thumbup: what manitold is that? what parts did u need to make it work? if u don't mind.


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

For those of you looking to use GIAC's file. While it states that Genesis injectors are ok for their ko4-02x file...Siemens are best. 

I've spoken with Austin at GIAC directly and he's told me, that for some odd reason Genesis injectors either work well or don't but they've never had a problem with Siemens. That being said, Siemens no longer makes 380's so you're best bet is the TT225 ones. 

BOSCH 380'S ARE NOT AN OPTION!!!!


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Several pages back I embedded a dyno vid running that file.


Where? Am I missing it? I read the whole post from page one...perhaps I'm bug eyed now and can't see it.


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

Does anyone know where to pick up the tt225 fuel injectors new for a good price for the GIAC file?:beer:


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> Does anyone know where to pick up the tt225 fuel injectors new for a good price for the GIAC file?:beer:


new ones are going to be roughly 400 almost anywhere you go from what I've found.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

If that's the case you're better off keeping the stock injectors while running 4.5bar fpr and a strong inline pump.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

20thAEdub2615 said:


> new ones are going to be roughly 400 almost anywhere you go from what I've found.


find a junk yard parting a 225TT on ebay or use car-parts.com and find a junkyard with them.

i picked up a set for 125 from a junkyard using car-parts.com


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

checkdalevel said:


> find a junk yard parting a 225TT on ebay or use car-parts.com and find a junkyard with them.
> 
> i picked up a set for 125 from a junkyard using car-parts.com


Thanks for this! The last thing i need to source now. I have the F4h and the front mount...

after the injectors i just need to get the upgrade from unitronics


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

a lot of people keep pming me asking info about my setup...
this thread has gotten lost. so i just want to put my info out there again to keep this thread fresh.
hopefully this spring we'll get some new posts with more hands on experience.

here are my new mods and my dyno done last fall

Unitronic Stage 2+
Audi TT 380cc injectors
VR6 maf housing with 1.8T sensor
N75F with boostvalve in overboost mode
NGK iridium bkr7eix spark plugs
3.5 FPR
inline walbro fuel pump
Velocity Stack air filter
Forge 007P diverter valve
Frankenturbo 3inch to 50mm TIP 
Frankenturbo highflow exhaust manifold
Frankenturbo F4H-T MK2 K04-001 hybrid turbo
ebay Silicone Boost hoses
034/eurojet Silicone PCV hoses
GHL lower intercooler pipe
034 intake manifold spacer
Evoms front mount intercooler
Tsudo 3inch Turbo Back Exhaust
best run








all my runs
























the video


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

Just took a test drive tonight and quite some torque this setup makes


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

amorgio said:


> Just took a test drive tonight and quite some torque this setup makes
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5455425576/in/photostream/


looks good! 

i see a little bit of surging. which tune and n75 are you using?


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

checkdalevel said:


> looks good!
> 
> i see a little bit of surging. which tune and n75 are you using?


Got the GIAC K04-20 file and stock n75. The surging could have been my foot letting off ... 80 in a 55 ain't too good. But you're probably right. I just changed the spark plugs BKR7E gapped at .28 and waiting for my hitachi coil packs to come in. I get a little bit of misfire, but only on a cold start for about 20 seconds, then goes away.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

amorgio said:


> Got the GIAC K04-20 file and stock n75. The surging could have been my foot letting off ... 80 in a 55 ain't too good. But you're probably right. I just changed the spark plugs BKR7E gapped at .28 and waiting for my hitachi coil packs to come in. I get a little bit of misfire, but only on a cold start for about 20 seconds, then goes away.



i went with the iridium NGKs which last longer then copper. try changing the gap to .25

Thats what i am running with my Hitachi Es.

Glad some body went with the Giac k04-2x file post some pics very interested in your setup


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

ready to pull the trigger.

think 440cc injectors will be ok?

i have unitronic stage 2 plan on going with stage 2+


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Unitronic Stage 2+ is 380cc fueling for MkIVs and B6 Audis. :beer:


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Unitronic Stage 2+ is 380cc fueling for MkIVs and B6 Audis. :beer:



Does "the bigger the better" not apply here?


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

hollywood084 said:


> Does "the bigger the better" not apply here?


no... you need to run what ever injectors your software requires.

the ecu can only adapt to so much extra fueling.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> no... you need to run what ever injectors your software requires.
> 
> the ecu can only adapt to so much extra fueling.



Yeah, I was thinking you meant 380cc was the biggest no matter which tune. My mistake.


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

just ordered mine!

along with all the hardware, and 380cc injectors..
i send my ecu off next week to get upgraded to uni stage 2.

car has 105k... think i should get a fuel pump?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

exhaust mani looks like OE one coated?
flowed at all also? (extrude hone or something?)


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

badger5 said:


> exhaust mani looks like OE one coated?
> flowed at all also? (extrude hone or something?)


the exhaust mani is definately not just a coated stock one...lol
unless you mean the F23 above, then its the stock 225 mani. IIRC

car is back to "running" but I think the MAF is dead and my battery is dead as well lol. :sigh: i hate cars sometimes. other than that, car runs "great" however... blew off intercooler piping though lol.

some extra kinks to work out..

I got the 3"maf in, could htat be the problem w/ uni stg1+ with the frankenturbo set to stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

elliott18t said:


> I got the 3"maf in, could htat be the problem w/ uni stg1+ with the frankenturbo set to stock?


Use your stock MAF housing on that stg1+ file! That's what the software requires.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

well... that would make sense now wouldn't it. :banghead:

I have to find a reducer then. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

elliott18t said:


> the exhaust mani is definately not just a coated stock one...lol
> unless you mean the F23 above, then its the stock 225 mani. IIRC
> 
> car is back to "running" but I think the MAF is dead and my battery is dead as well lol. :sigh: i hate cars sometimes. other than that, car runs "great" however... blew off intercooler piping though lol.
> ...


I know the k03 fitment is Dougs mani, I meant the k04 fitment one.
thanks
bill


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

car up and running smoothly with stock maf housing and new battery.

getting 7psi (was getting 22 with previous turbo), i dont think it should be that low o_0// .. NO CELs to show either. Hopefully my friend can scan my car tomorrow.


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

checkdalevel said:


> i went with the iridium NGKs which last longer then copper. try changing the gap to .25
> 
> Thats what i am running with my Hitachi Es.
> 
> Glad some body went with the Giac k04-2x file post some pics very interested in your setup


I got the Hitachi coil packs in, no more misfire! I'll try gapping to .25 when I get a chance.

Thanks


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

> car up and running smoothly with stock maf housing and new battery.
> 
> getting 7psi (was getting 22 with previous turbo on uni stg1+), i dont think it should be that low o_0// .. NO CELs to show either. Hopefully my friend can scan my car tomorrow.


ill having this problem, but haven't gotten it scanned yet :/

Its not the map sensor and i haven't been able to trade N75s with my friend yet either. Hopefully that will happen tomorrow. 
any suggestions? :wave: 
no missfires, just 5-7psi max :/.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

either your n75 is bad or its in backwords...

check that


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

checkdalevel said:


> either your n75 is bad or its in backwords...
> 
> check that


we tried both ways just in case. :thumbup:

ill try another n75 :beer:


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

either the stock n75 on my friends car is broken or we both have it in the wrong way.. :banghead:


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

still waiting for mine to come in... 

its killing me seeing my car sit all torn down.. :banghead:


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just ordered mine today!!!! 2003 Jazz Blue 20th its gonna be sweet!!!!


----------



## Downeywu (Apr 27, 2005)

i love my frankenturbo! a word of advice for people installing one, double check the wastegate rod nuts, mine loosened up and popped off....thanks to a quick phone call to Doug, i was boostin again in no time!


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok Thanks


----------



## ru8teen1.8t (Aug 6, 2009)

just wondering if anyone is running this with revo stage 2?? and if so what injectors are you running??


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

tip= PITA.

i had to modify it so the crankcase breather valve would fit in the pipe. :banghead:

other than that and the manifold nuts everything was fine. 
Im waiting on my injectors and my ecu so i can start it up.


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Has anyone thought of running the apr stage 3 software with this turbo? The numbers they claim are like 290hp and 294 tq and thats at the crank. I talked to doug and he said it would be a good expiriment and would probably work fine, But I would need to find out what maf size and sensor apr uses. You can't readily buy the stage 3 software but their are some tuned ecus floating around the forums here and there. I am really tempted to try. Just on a tight budget and this is my daily so I can't afford to blow it up or anything. I will probably just go apr k04 because thats all I have local down here in Louisiana. If anyone has any info that would help me please chime in. Im hoping that with apr software I would atleast be at 240whp and like 280tq. What do ya'll think? I'm fully bolted 3in turboback, abd 3in CAI, forge dv, ABD front mount. I would hope with the frankenturbo and apr k04 software I would atleast do 240whp if not I will be dissapionted. I really want to go unitronic stage 2+ but I can't afford any down time of shipping the ecu.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

tlj 3 said:


> Has anyone thought of running the apr stage 3 software with this turbo? The numbers they claim are like 290hp and 294 tq and thats at the crank. I talked to doug and he said it would be a good expiriment and would probably work fine, But I would need to find out what maf size and sensor apr uses. You can't readily buy the stage 3 software but their are some tuned ecus floating around the forums here and there. I am really tempted to try. Just on a tight budget and this is my daily so I can't afford to blow it up or anything. I will probably just go apr k04 because thats all I have local down here in Louisiana. If anyone has any info that would help me please chime in. Im hoping that with apr software I would atleast be at 240whp and like 280tq. What do ya'll think? I'm fully bolted  3in turboback, abd 3in CAI, forge dv, ABD front mount. I would hope with the frankenturbo and apr k04 software I would atleast do 240whp if not I will be dissapionted. I really want to go unitronic stage 2+ but I can't afford any down time of shipping the ecu.


Maybe you could check out the forum sponsor, Malone Tuning. You won't have to send your ecu out. You get your file by email and you load it with the flashzilla. I did it, and it's a great tune. He also does custom tunes, which people have said great things about.


----------



## joshp912 (Dec 17, 2005)

tlj 3 said:


> Has anyone thought of running the apr stage 3 software with this turbo? The numbers they claim are like 290hp and 294 tq and thats at the crank. I talked to doug and he said it would be a good expiriment and would probably work fine, But I would need to find out what maf size and sensor apr uses. You can't readily buy the stage 3 software but their are some tuned ecus floating around the forums here and there. I am really tempted to try. Just on a tight budget and this is my daily so I can't afford to blow it up or anything. I will probably just go apr k04 because thats all I have local down here in Louisiana. If anyone has any info that would help me please chime in. Im hoping that with apr software I would atleast be at 240whp and like 280tq. What do ya'll think? I'm fully bolted 3in turboback, abd 3in CAI, forge dv, ABD front mount. I would hope with the frankenturbo and apr k04 software I would atleast do 240whp if not I will be dissapionted. I really want to go unitronic stage 2+ but I can't afford any down time of shipping the ecu.


I used apr k04 SW on an e05b turbo which is similar to this one. Never dyno'd it but it ran really smooth and felt great!


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

tlj 3 said:


> Has anyone thought of running the apr stage 3 software with this turbo? The numbers they claim are like 290hp and 294 tq and thats at the crank. I talked to doug and he said it would be a good expiriment and would probably work fine, But I would need to find out what maf size and sensor apr uses. You can't readily buy the stage 3 software but their are some tuned ecus floating around the forums here and there. I am really tempted to try. Just on a tight budget and this is my daily so I can't afford to blow it up or anything. I will probably just go apr k04 because thats all I have local down here in Louisiana. If anyone has any info that would help me please chime in. Im hoping that with apr software I would atleast be at 240whp and like 280tq. What do ya'll think? I'm fully bolted 3in turboback, abd 3in CAI, forge dv, ABD front mount. I would hope with the frankenturbo and apr k04 software I would atleast do 240whp if not I will be dissapionted. I really want to go unitronic stage 2+ but I can't afford any down time of shipping the ecu.


If you can't afford to have your car down, you can just go with Malone Custom Tuning. You can get your flashes via email and you can get a custom one to fit your specific needs. I haven't had any personal experience with them yet but it can't hurt to give them a call or email. Its the route I am going to take since i can't afford to have my car down either and there aren't any good shops with software in my area. Good luck with which ever route you take. :wave:


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks to all I will keep ya'll updated on what I decide.


----------



## Turby (Aug 14, 2008)

*Unitronic*



tlj 3 said:


> Thanks to all I will keep ya'll updated on what I decide.


Is there no where close that will install unitronic software? I didn't have to send my ECU in to get my car tuned. Sorry just asking, I love my FT with Unitronic 2+ software. Also check with malone.

P.S. I have had my FT Setup for about 5k miles and still makin me happy. Thanks for all the help Slappy and also the T. Sportin that thing every where I go.
:thumbup:


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope the closes unitronic dealer is 8 hours away. But I have decided to go with Malone Tuning and let Mark build me a custom Tune. Hopefully I will have the turbo on and be tune in 3-4 weeks. I will keep you guys updated and I will start a thread once I get it on. What kind of numbers you puttin down?


----------



## Turby (Aug 14, 2008)

*No Clue*



tlj 3 said:


> Nope the closes unitronic dealer is 8 hours away. But I have decided to go with Malone Tuning and let Mark build me a custom Tune. Hopefully I will have the turbo on and be tune in 3-4 weeks. I will keep you guys updated and I will start a thread once I get it on. What kind of numbers you puttin down?


Honestly I have no clue. Butt dyno is awesome. I am hoping to get the Eurojet pipe kit (replaces the pancake pipe most importantly), and then want to take to a dyno. Sorry!

Also I am curious if anyone has a DIY with pictures of an EGT Probe install on one of the exhaust mani's? I would like to get an EGT gauge considering I rally up to the mountain to go skiing and I know from my own experience that the turbo is cherry red if I really give it the guts! Just want to monitor.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Tap through the back of the collector body so the probe is exposed to flow from all runners. To avoid having shavings fall into the turbine, unbolt the turbo from the collector flange and capture the debris with a vinyl magnet slid into the gap.


----------



## Turby (Aug 14, 2008)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Tap through the back of the collector body so the probe is exposed to flow from all runners. To avoid having shavings fall into the turbine, unbolt the turbo from the collector flange and capture the debris with a vinyl magnet slid into the gap.


 Awesome thanks slappy! That's going to suck. Not a lot of room, but I am sure I will figure something out!


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

holy **** these things pull hard. 
waiting on an apr in tank fuel pump and ill be dynoing.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I felt like sharing this morning.
I MBC set to 22PSI works very well!
I ran out of speed limit and had to let off at 80.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

"video unavailable" make it public!


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

I need a MBC too. I hit 29-30 psi on WOT easily.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

What sw are you running?


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

jennekke said:


> What sw are you running?


Giac k04-2x


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

Would anyone be interested on a group buy with me and maybe 2 or 3 others? At least 5 people are needed but 10+ people will result in a better deal. Uni tunes and injecters are also offered a discounted price. I have seen decent numbers with FT and Unitronic so I think this is the route I'm going.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Video is fixed.

I discussed a group buy last fall with Pathfinder and he was all for it.
Contact [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Video is fixed.
> 
> I discussed a group buy last fall with Pathfinder and he was all for it.
> Contact [email protected]
> [email protected]


I already found a company offering a group buy, its just a matter of getting enough people committed. Thanks tho!


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

Evening everyone, I have held off posting in here for awhile until I could get the car up to where I think it should be at this stage. I started a Thread awhile back over in the 3/2/G on the install process.  Just got the car back yesterday afternoon after some final tweaking between UNI, RAI and of course FrankenTurbo aka Slappy-Doug!! Anyway here are the final issues/things that ended up being the end result.



 386cc injectors were swapped with Green Giant 440's.
 3BAR FPR was put back in.
 Kept the APR fuel pump in of course.
 The initial numbers with the 386cc's and the 3BAR was 234HP/260 TQ. Mustang Dyno.
 The numbers with the 440's and the 3BAR are about the same.
 The Euroject SMIC is not holding up well in back to back runs (1500-6800RPM, 4th gear.)
 IAT's hit 99C on the last run. No VCDS logs while on the street in the last few days.
 Wastegate spring was not set for the required pressure, I think it needs to be 8lbs vs 12lbs.
 EGT's were down near 1200 or so. The mani is tapped for the gauge, I need to buy one.
 Snow W/M kit in the works in the coming weeks. FMIC farther down the road.


But how does it drive you ask? AWESOME! Butt Dyno is all about it, this car is much different now, I almost have to learn how to drive it again. It hits right at 24-25lbs and drops to near 20lbs or so until about 6.8K. Wheel spin does happen occasionally in 3rd. And the best part, is no MBC. The stock N75 is holding up nicely.

I'll get some charts up here in the next few days...










-J


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Is that a snake behind your intake mani or are happy to see me?
Looks good J!


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

HAHAHA! Yeah its just one of the leads for the 4Grounding Hyper-Ground Kit. I am working on using the dremel on the lower CF cover, the ABD is just slightly larger. Unless MD changes its Emission laws all that crap there won't be coming off...got some logs here I am pouring through...

-J


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

How are your "real world" IATs? Did you log 034 to see what the exhaust temps are like?

Really jazzed to have a 440cc file going off. Post the logs!


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey, chekdalevel, I was hoping you could get me some info about your exhaust... I just bought a FrankenTurbo, and really liked what Slappy told me about your setup.. If you don't mind 
As always, TIA!


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

need some opinions on a few logs. 
i can email them to whoever i have no clue whats up... the cars pulling timing but IAT and boost 
are all ok, fuel trims look good as well. 

pm me if you think you can help. :thumbup: 

currently running 
uni stage 2+, overboost valve set at 24psi. 
frankenturbo FH4-T, high flow manifold, 3" maf 
EVOMS FMIC 
Custom 3" TBE no cat 
PowerGasket+ 

car is a 20th GTI


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

how much timing is being pulled? 

the evoms (i have one so i know) isnt the biggest and most effecient on the market. 

this is when having a good Watermeth kit comes into play. 

Email sparaiti and ask him for what blocks to log. he can then give u a very good explanation to whats going on 

also post some pics of your car/engine. i would love to see your setup 

are u spiking 24 and holding 20/19ish at redline? 

here is the link the turboback that Dan O and M are running. its on backorder again  
http://www.speed-element.com/servlet/the-475/golf-jetta-turboback-exhaust/Detail


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

checkdalevel said:


> how much timing is being pulled?
> 
> the evoms (i have one so i know) isnt the biggest and most effecient on the market.
> 
> ...


 im not sure.. doug(slappy) just said my timing pull sitnks.. lol 
ill get some engine bay pics up tonight... i took a few through the whole install so ill get those up as well. 

yes i have the overboost valve set to spike 24 and it falls to 20ish at redline. the intercooler was on the car when i bought it... and i like the looks and the pipe routing, i hate the looks of the pipe over the top of the motor.. 

my exhaust is a raceland 3" downpipe (ebay $99) and stainless 3" piping to a single straight through muffler after the axle. 

i also got my APR in tank pump install last night. super easy and would recommend it if you dont want to deal with an inline pump.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

well it sounds like you are ready to rock and roll. 

not sure what the outside temps are where u live. Can u hold your intake manifold after a run or is it too hot to hold? 

I never understood if the powergasket really worked compared to 034s gasket which is 5x thicker. My intake manifold in NY summer is hot but i can still rest my hand on it without sustaining burns. I am using the 034 transition spacer for my AGU intake manifold. 

also if u are pulling alot of timing at 24psi u should lower your boost. 
High boost doesnt always = high horse power. some times you make more power running less boost and when the ECU doesnt pull back timing. 

high boost= hot air = whch = timing pull if your IAT are high


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

checkdalevel said:


> well it sounds like you are ready to rock and roll.
> 
> not sure what the outside temps are where u live. Can u hold your intake manifold after a run or is it too hot to hold?
> 
> ...


 I can rest my hand on it no problem... 
i thought about turning the boost down.. but doug was saying my IATs are fine, so i dont think its pulling it because of hot air. 
it was 65ish ans sunny yesterday when i was doing the logs.


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

slappy_dunbar said:


> How are your "real world" IATs? Did you log 034 to see what the exhaust temps are like?
> 
> Really jazzed to have a 440cc file going off. Post the logs!


 Talking to checkdalevel and through some of my own research (READ:Google), regarding the 234HP on the Mustang Dyno, we can assume perhaps a 8%-12% difference in reference to a DynoJet comparison. So if I put down close to 200HP back then and with W/M next week, maybe near 280WHP. I hate guessing WHP, but its nice to think about... 

Dyno run logs of IAT. HHhhmmmm, not so good there at 99C!!! 









386cc vs 440cc Chart 









IAT Temps logs during daily commute and run up in 4th. 









W/M install next week... 

-J


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

went back throught my log. and her is the knock sensor readings: 
RPM- cyl 1,cyl2,cyl3,cyl4- BTDC 
4160-2.3,0.0,2.3,6.8-4400 
4800-4.5,4.5,4.5,6.8-4960 
5320-6.8,6.8,4.5,6.8-5520 
5840-6.8,9.0,9.0,9.0-6000 
6240-6.0,9.0,9.0,9.0-6360 
6600-7.5,7.5,7.5,8.3-6080 

before 4160rpm no knock. 

EDIT 

got to dyno saturday... boost is down to 20 psi still trying to get the timing pull in check.. its better but not good. 





240 whp 277 wtq, was hoping for more but it was heatsoaked and the fans they had sucked. :banghead:


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

How many people are running upgraded Rods? Or do you all see no reason to?


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

It took me about a week, but I did it. Read the whole thread. Pretty good stuff, I'm glad I ordered one last week. Can't wait to start getting it all together. I need to source an FMIC, an MBC, some fuelie parts, and at the least a downpipe/cat. I also need to get some gauges together. This should be piles of fun. Exactly what I'm looking for. I'm sure I'll be back with some questions soon enough. 
:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

Kevin, 

what kind of dyno was that?


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

checkdalevel said:


> Kevin,
> 
> what kind of dyno was that?


 dynojet i believe...


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey guys I will keep ya'll posted I'm getting mine installed next tuesday. And going with Malone custom software.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

I felt like resurrecting the post. If I get my tuning kit from Motoza this week I should be driving my GTI around with a FT in it.


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

Can someone that has the f23 kid post pics of that high flow manifold. I can't find a pic anywhere


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

Thats the f4h pic. Probably similar?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Fyalinks said:


> Can someone that has the f23 kid post pics of that high flow manifold. I can't find a pic anywhere


What's wrong with the pictures on the product page?


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

Fyalinks said:


> Can someone that has the f23 kid post pics of that high flow manifold. I can't find a pic anywhere


http://www.frankenturbo.com/new/F23.html

Click the link and scroll down to the pictures. There are multiple pictures of it.



slappy_dunbar said:


> What's wrong with the pictures on the product page?


Slappy, are people having trouble with the high flow manifolds cracking like the ATP and Kinetic ones?


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

Why isn't there an option for the F23 manifold on the purchase page?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

KlutchKing said:


> Why isn't there an option for the F23 manifold on the purchase page?



Keep an eye on this thread for info on that: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...stall-some&p=70777362&viewfull=1#post70777362


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

To those that have already installed the FT...did you replace your oil feed/return lines? If not did you clean them and with what did you clean them? If my feed line is in decent shape I was going to see if I could get a long/large pipe cleaner and go to town.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm sure you could clean out all the lines with any sort of solvent or even brake cleaner. Then rinse out with water and follow up with compressed air to dry them out.


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Keep an eye on this thread for info on that: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...stall-some&p=70777362&viewfull=1#post70777362


Lol I was supposed to post my question about the f23 manifold in that thread, posted in this one by accident. But I don't see an image of it on the ft website.


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

Fyalinks said:


> Lol I was supposed to post my question about the f23 manifold in that thread, posted in this one by accident. But I don't see an image of it on the ft website.


----------



## volks8 (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike.Mike. said:


> How many people are running upgraded Rods? Or do you all see no reason to?


upgraded rods = more boost and be worry free on rods braking due to boosting more than what your car car. better safe then sorry. recommendation 110%


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

Brammage said:


> To those that have already installed the FT...did you replace your oil feed/return lines? If not did you clean them and with what did you clean them? If my feed line is in decent shape I was going to see if I could get a long/large pipe cleaner and go to town.


I didn't replace mine and I didn't clean them. Visual inspection looked good and I didn't have anything on hand to clean them with so I left them alone. No problems, at about 2500 miles with the FT so far.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

Camride said:


> I didn't replace mine and I didn't clean them. Visual inspection looked good and I didn't have anything on hand to clean them with so I left them alone. No problems, at about 2500 miles with the FT so far.


What tune did you go with? How does it feel etc?


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone running the F4HT with a stg 2 k03 tune? My turbo needs to be replaced so I am just going to go k04 but for now I dont plan on running the k04 software & injectors. Just curious on how it performs, and if its recommended.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

A couple ways to answer this. Yes it will work with a stage 2 tune, but a stage 2 tune either requires upgraded injectors or stock injectors with a 4bar fpr.

Power is great from 2.5-5, but it falls off quickly after that. It'll still push out about 30 more hp than the k03 on a stage 2 tune.


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

yes there is a tranverse setup for regualar 1.8ts, all you have to do is get the f23 with the up pipe to the k03 exhaust flange. And yes the f23 has made 300whp. Read the 2 threads below, they will answer most if not all of your questions. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...urbo-F23-install-some&p=70807685#post70807685. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5215151-Frankenturbo-F23-meets-Maestro


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

erevlydeux said:


> Read through about half way and got tired and reading the million and one posts of "where are the dyno charts" and "where is the software."
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...


So based on the flow chart (and my newbie skills at reading them) it looks like the f4h runs out of breath at about 305-310 chp with perfect circumstances. Don't think it'll make it to 300 whp. Again, new at reading those but that's what I looks like.

Here is my hardware list as of now not including the kit:

-Gasket kit from 034motorsports
-440cc green giants
-4bar fpr

Aside from what Slappy puts in the kit that's about all you need. Unless I'm forgetting something...

Software wise the two company's that are putting in the effort for the hybrid k04's are Malone and Motoza. The hardware requirements for the two are different so pick your tuning company first and then start buying.

Differences in hardware between the two (to my knowledge) are as follows:

Malone
- keep stock 3 bar fpr
- need authentic Audi tt225 Maf sensor

Motoza
-4 bar fpr
-stock maf sensor

Haven't seen any numbers from either yet.


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

While I know neither is necessary, Slappy also recommends an intercooler and a downpipe. Heat is really detrimental to these set-ups and those upgrades will help dramatically to keep temps in check. Last thing I need is heat soak and detonation. I guess I got the FMIC and downpipe/highflow cat for insurance. I also think that an MBC is important until the tune gets sorted out.

But hey, maybe I'm just being overly cautious.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

hatetolovemydub said:


> While I know neither is necessary, Slappy also recommends an intercooler and a downpipe. Heat is really detrimental to these set-ups and those upgrades will help dramatically to keep temps in check. Last thing I need is heat soak and detonation. I guess I got the FMIC and downpipe/highflow cat for insurance. I also think that an MBC is important until the tune gets sorted out.
> 
> But hey, maybe I'm just being overly cautious.


I also have those done. FMIC install was done a few weeks ago and I already have a full 3" turbo back catless exhaust. Ready to go


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Brammage said:


> I also have those done. FMIC install was done a few weeks ago and I already have a full 3" turbo back catless exhaust. Ready to go



Nice. Can't wait to hear how you make out. Sounds like we will have pretty much identical setups. (Except the exhaust, I'm going broke on this thing, so I had to wait on that....)


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Franken turbo wastegate adjustment*



slappy_dunbar said:


> Keep an eye on this thread for info on that: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...stall-some&p=70777362&viewfull=1#post70777362


 HEY SLAPPY HOW IS EVERYTHING GOING? FINALLY I WILL INSTALL YOUR KIT ON MY GTI, I HAD BEEN SO BUSY, BUT I WILL INSTALL MY KIT MAYBE YHIS WEEKEND. I JUST WANT TO KNOW, YOU SAID THE WASTEGATE HAS BEEN ADJUSTED TO 8 PSI. I WANT turn the bolt so it is threading toward the turbo BUT DONT WANT TO GO TOO FAR( I JUST INSTALLED A MBC), I WAS WONDERING UNDER YOUR EXPERIENCE, HOW MANY TURNS MUST I GO IN A SAVE LIMIT? CAN I GO AT THE BEGINING WITH AT LEAST 3 OR 4 TURNS?THANKS


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

hatetolovemydub said:


> Nice. Can't wait to hear how you make out. Sounds like we will have pretty much identical setups. (Except the exhaust, I'm going broke on this thing, so I had to wait on that....)


Then just get the tsudo exhaust.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

Fyalinks said:


> Then just get the tsudo exhaust.


IIRC that's the one checkdalevel has and he made 260+ whp. Expensive is not always synonymous with better


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

BUMP! Update tomorrow, long day/week. Some pics though...


















-J


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Fyalinks said:


> Then just get the tsudo exhaust.




I really want to, but Cat delete is a bitc* in NY because we have emissions inspections. I got a 42dd downpipe/high flow cat, and will get the rest when funds are available. Everything I've read says the exhaust isn't a real restrictive point, so I will wait and save my pennies.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

hatetolovemydub said:


> I really want to, but Cat delete is a bitc* in NY because we have emissions inspections. I got a 42dd downpipe/high flow cat, and will get the rest when funds are available. Everything I've read says the exhaust isn't a real restrictive point, so I will wait and save my pennies.


I think it's more about egts. The more you can keep it down the more aggressive they can get.

I can vouch for 42dd. I have their full exhaust and despite making it fit it has one of the best sounds out there. I've had it for 3 years in Ohio crap weather and the flanges have just started to rust a little. Overall it's still holding up fine.


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

Brammage said:


> What tune did you go with? How does it feel etc?


As my sig states P ) I'm using Malone Tuning. Everything is in limbo right now because I need to get my FMIC installed, not sure when I'm going to be able to. Right now I'm running rich, but the car still feels great. Once I get everything done and Malone is able to really tweak the tune I'll post some results up. I will get it dyno'd when finished.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Brammage said:


> IIRC that's the one checkdalevel has and he made 260+ whp. Expensive is not always synonymous with better


Agreed!
I have the same setup as Todd and it sounds great!


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> Agreed!
> I have the same setup as Todd and it sounds great!


It's a little late now, but how did you get it to pass inspection w/o the cat? I was worried about that being as no matter what I do I seem to pop a check engine light just before my inspection is due. I don't want to really have a program written that will always have one readiness monitor read not ready. NY sucks.


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I cut off the stock converter and welded it in the new downpipe.
I read over and over that the stock TS cat is not restrictive.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

Camride said:


> As my sig states P ) I'm using Malone Tuning. Everything is in limbo right now because I need to get my FMIC installed, not sure when I'm going to be able to. Right now I'm running rich, but the car still feels great. Once I get everything done and Malone is able to really tweak the tune I'll post some results up. I will get it dyno'd when finished.


Unless I'm doing something wrong I can't see sigs in tapatalk.


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

Brammage said:


> Unless I'm doing something wrong I can't see sigs in tapatalk.


Touche.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone else have problems trying to get this coolant feed line on top of the turbo to mate properly? seems to need a spacer or something. :banghead:


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

elliott18t said:


> Anyone else have problems trying to get this coolant feed line on top of the turbo to mate properly? seems to need a spacer or something. :banghead:


IIRC one of the beta testers had a similar issue a while ago. I think it's the build thread where he had a super clean engine bay and a red block.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

Brammage said:


> IIRC one of the beta testers had a similar issue a while ago. I think it's the build thread where he had a super clean engine bay and a red block.


Its this. IIRC. but that is not my problem.



overdrivedgn said:


> Here is where it is leaking...


Mine is I can't seem to get the banjo bolt on top to mate properly on top of the turbo..
kind of like this thred. I have a Mk2 f4h-t.

this thread seems to have a similar problem.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3767979-k04-001-install-help-(please-look)


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

elliott18t said:


> Its this. IIRC. but that is not my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not think my problem is as extreme (the gap) however.


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

make your own or bend that **** carefully!


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

Brammage said:


> IIRC one of the beta testers had a similar issue a while ago. I think it's the build thread where he had a super clean engine bay and a red block.


Yes, I think it's actually this thread


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

hollywood084 said:


> Yes, I think it's actually this thread


Lol @ me

Side note: velocity stack. Thoughts? Trying to think of any last minute things I need before the install next weekend.


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you have all the crush washers for all the banjo fittings? Also all the oil gaskets manifold gasket turbo to manifold gasket and turbo to downpipe gasket. You also need turbo studs. I got mine installed last week, and the guy normally works on mustangs and camaros. He does superchargers and turbos alot on v8's but wasn't used of the tight space. It took him like 2 days not constant on and off but he only charged me 300.00. I payed 30.00 for all the gaskets washers and everything from the dealer. I am running APR k04 software and I installed a boostvalve overboost kit because it would spike all the way to 30psi. I set it to 22-23 spike and it tapers down to about 18. I am gonna run a aem W/M kit in about a month and tune the boostvalve to 25-26 ish spike. I am fully bolted with front mount and been having the bbp/wicked tuning 3 in turboback. I am not satisfied with apr's first gear performance but every other gear it pulls hard. Love the turbo just hoping uping the spike to 25psi helps first gear a little bit. I'm hoping to run mid to high 13's in the 1/4 what ya'll think?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*All that stuff in one place*

Finally somebody figured out that packaging an install kit might be a good idea. And while they're at it, why not include some free-flowin' Green Giants? Gonna want them.


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

tlj 3 said:


> Do you have all the crush washers for all the banjo fittings? Also all the oil gaskets manifold gasket turbo to manifold gasket and turbo to downpipe gasket. You also need turbo studs. I got mine installed last week, and the guy normally works on mustangs and camaros. He does superchargers and turbos alot on v8's but wasn't used of the tight space. It took him like 2 days not constant on and off but he only charged me 300.00. I payed 30.00 for all the gaskets washers and everything from the dealer. I am running APR k04 software and I installed a boostvalve overboost kit because it would spike all the way to 30psi. I set it to 22-23 spike and it tapers down to about 18. I am gonna run a aem W/M kit in about a month and tune the boostvalve to 25-26 ish spike. I am fully bolted with front mount and been having the bbp/wicked tuning 3 in turboback. I am not satisfied with apr's first gear performance but every other gear it pulls hard. Love the turbo just hoping uping the spike to 25psi helps first gear a little bit. I'm hoping to run mid to high 13's in the 1/4 what ya'll think?


Mid to high 13s? I ran 13.4 on ko3s with revo stage 2 and every bolt on except a TIP


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I hope it works that way for me. Id be very very excited to run a 13.5. I would actually be happy with a 13.7


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Finally somebody figured out that packaging an install kit might be a good idea. And while they're at it, why not include some free-flowin' Green Giants? Gonna want them.


damn i wish that was out when i bought mine!

looks like a good package


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Finally somebody figured out that packaging an install kit might be a good idea. And while they're at it, why not include some free-flowin' Green Giants? Gonna want them.


I got this. Chris is fantastic to deal with.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

That kit also work for the F23?


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Email Slappy, he will let you know...


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi guys, where is the best place (price) to get 440cc green giant injectors

Regards Lenny


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Hi guys, where is the best place (price) to get 440cc green giant injectors
> 
> Regards Lenny


If people are following this thread and not the frankentune thread. heres some cheap green giants.

_________________________________________________________________________________

Best prices I have found were off a guy whole deals them for mustangs. IIRC they should fit the 1.8T fuel rail. Not 100% sure though.

individual:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Bosch...#ht_2962wt_939

Pack of eight: (killer deal if you have a buddy to split them up.)
http://www.blueovalindustries.com/en4540.html


----------



## Downeywu (Apr 27, 2005)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Hi guys, where is the best place (price) to get 440cc green giant injectors
> 
> Regards Lenny


i bought mine at ctsturbo $50 a pop


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

hatetolovemydub said:


> I got this. Chris is fantastic to deal with.


Chris is great. I realized I was a little short on install hardware and went to the dealer to price some stuff out. Called Chris on the fly and he parted some of the kit that I still needed and getting more than the dealer was going to give me I still came out $20 ahead. Super nice guy. Thanks Chris!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Hi guys, where is the best place (price) to get 440cc green giant injectors
> 
> Regards Lenny


The spray pattern on those injectors is garbage. I would try and find an OEM injector like a 225tt or genesis 550 that has the factory correct dual cone spray pattern. It will make a world of difference for efficiency.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Nooooo. You're thinking of the older Green *Tops*. The Green Giants are a twin-beam injector with a spray pattern very well suited to the 20v engine. They idle great. Start up from cold great.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Nooooo. You're thinking of the older Green *Tops*. The Green Giants are a twin-beam injector with a spray pattern very well suited to the 20v engine. They idle great. Start up from cold great.


Thanks Slappy getting near to the fitting time soon, so want to have all pieces ready, have 386cc injectors, but think the 440cc could be a better choice

Regards Lenny


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Thanks Slappy getting near to the fitting time soon, so want to have all pieces ready, have 386cc injectors, but think the 440cc could be a better choice
> 
> Regards Lenny


You should use whatever your tuner wants. Both of the custom tuners (Malone and Motoza) recommend 440cc injectors IIRC. I think the two companies recommend different things beyond that. To my knowledge one likes a 4 bar fpr and one likes the stock fpr. One likes an oem tt225 Maf housing and sensor and the other is fine with the larger housing with the stock sensor in it.


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

did unitronic fall off the face of the earth?

ive tried contacting the numerous time about a timing issue im having... with no response. 

malone is sounding better and better.
:thumbup: to them for helping me with my issue with my uni software, if i had the money id be switching
right now.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

kevinadamsvw said:


> did unitronic fall off the face of the earth?
> 
> ive tried contacting the numerous time about a timing issue im having... with no response.
> 
> ...


No doubt Malone is pro grade. Very fast responses to emails. Just wasnt were I wanted to go though.


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah i was very impressed.

im saving now to switch... just hate driving the car in its current state.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

kevinadamsvw said:


> yeah i was very impressed.
> 
> im saving now to switch... just hate driving the car in its current state.


Uni has a 440cc F4T file now. It's just a matter of logging the beta test car that's running it and putting it on the dyno, all of which will be happening in the next few days.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Uni has a 440cc F4T file now. It's just a matter of logging the beta test car that's running it and putting it on the dyno, all of which will be happening in the next few days.


awesome  good i dont have to source 386cc's anymore lol. I was also hoping i wouldn't have to goto another company.

once i get this stupid banjo bolt resolved Ill be doing that when its available. :beer:


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Uni has a 440cc F4T file now. It's just a matter of logging the beta test car that's running it and putting it on the dyno, all of which will be happening in the next few days.


good.. but i dont want to pay another upgrade fee when i just did 3 weeks ago.

they are still slacking in there customer service department..
im about to drive 400+ miles tonight and id really like to know if its going to be ok.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

what I seem to be missing.. anyone know the part numbers to 25 and 22?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Brammage said:


> You should use whatever your tuner wants. Both of the custom tuners (Malone and Motoza) recommend 440cc injectors IIRC. I think the two companies recommend different things beyond that. To my knowledge one likes a 4 bar fpr and one likes the stock fpr. One likes an oem tt225 Maf housing and sensor and the other is fine with the larger housing with the stock sensor in it.


Understand, but I'm on the other side of the World, ref your local tuning guys, so will have no hands on from the software guys, just there info via email and the like

Regards Lenny


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Understand, but I'm on the other side of the World, ref your local tuning guys, so will have no hands on from the software guys, just there info via email and the like
> 
> Regards Lenny


you tried @TDR for mapping your car?
He has done hybrid k04 LCR so is familiar with their performance


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

badger5 said:


> you tried @TDR for mapping your car?
> He has done hybrid k04 LCR so is familiar with their performance


@TDR, you have lost me ??

Regards Lenny


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, back again with some logs...take a look...

Here is another IAT Chart this time with the W/M injection clearly making a difference. The few minutes before WOT though was somewhat cruising at various speeds. Right at 23C when the W/M started spraying it dropped nearly 10C.

Overall the AVERAGE IAT was 20.6C throughout the 55 minute commute with W/M. Without W/M the commute average was 27.6C.


Snow Performace Stage 2 W/M Kit


















-J


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> @TDR, you have lost me ??
> 
> Regards Lenny


Joe from here> http://www.chippedire.com/


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

Those of you that have installed the transverse kit, how did you get the tip on? There is the coolant line for the heater core in the way. Looks like my only options are to modify the tip and make the end a little shorter or cut that coolant hard line and re route it with some hose.


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

i pushed on the hard line a tad bit and then it cleared... faced the same problem u are...


----------



## Downeywu (Apr 27, 2005)

Brammage said:


> Those of you that have installed the transverse kit, how did you get the tip on? There is the coolant line for the heater core in the way. Looks like my only options are to modify the tip and make the end a little shorter or cut that coolant hard line and re route it with some hose.


i just put mine on...easiest thing you can do is......back out the bolt that holds the hardline in place...then u can pull back on it more...i also took out the 3 bolts holding my shifter cables and moved that outta the way....with those things off and moved a little bit, i was able to get the TIP on no problem


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

undo the 2 bolts that hold the hardwire in place. 

easiest way we could do it. the fit is soo snug it keeps the TIP in place.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

badger5 said:


> Joe from here> http://www.chippedire.com/


Ok thanks, know who you are talking about now 

Regards Lenny


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

Downeywu said:


> i just put mine on...easiest thing you can do is......back out the bolt that holds the hardline in place...then u can pull back on it more...i also took out the 3 bolts holding my shifter cables and moved that outta the way....with those things off and moved a little bit, i was able to get the TIP on no problem


Thats how I got it done. Getting the clamp on the turbo inlet was tough. Once you get that far just force the shifter cable bracket into place and viola! 

Waiting on Dave to finish the tune now. Just gotta unplug the coilpacks and let it circulate some oil. You guys think it would idle ok on the stock tune (440 injectors installed already)?


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

Update!!! Dave at motoza came through for me in a pinch. Got the base 18 psi file loaded. Fighting to find the balance with my mbc in parallel but I've been at it for like 30 minutes. It's late here in cincy.

Man it sounds and feels good. When I open my mbc all the way up and let the n75 do the talking it feels like a beast. Exhaust sounds a hint deeper. And since I'm catless I'm pretty sure I threw a small flame.

My suggestion for those of you about to pull the trigger? Buy Chris at CBTuning's kit and slappys kit. Choose your tuning wisely. Dave had an appealing kit for me but don't forget Malone. Looks like unitronic might pick up the baton too.


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

still no response from unitronic. 

im switching to APR tomorrow.
i got a deal on software and ill run it for the time being until i can get a custom tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

kevinadamsvw said:


> still no response from unitronic.


They're eyeballing some logs done over the weekend by the beta test car. I thought they looked pretty good but it's not up to me...


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

slappy_dunbar said:


> They're eyeballing some logs done over the weekend by the beta test car. I thought they looked pretty good but it's not up to me...


i have there stage 2+ file... not the 440cc file.


----------



## elliott18t (Apr 2, 2008)

kevinadamsvw said:


> still no response from unitronic.
> 
> im switching to APR tomorrow.
> i got a deal on software and ill run it for the time being until i can get a custom tune.


what makes you think APR will treat you any better? just curious since ive never had a problem with Uni but have heard of plenty of problems with APR... at least in the past.

on a good note... finally found the spacer via someone here on the TEx. should be here sometime this week.. then its time to drive it again and a tune soon after. I hope the 440 uni file will be ready by then.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

elliott18t said:


> what makes you think APR will treat you any better? just curious since ive never had a problem with Uni but have heard of plenty of problems with APR... at least in the past.
> 
> on a good note... finally found the spacer via someone here on the TEx. should be here sometime this week.. then its time to drive it again and a tune soon after. I hope the 440 uni file will be ready by then.


I'm hoping to do you all a solid. Might be getting some extended dyno time while I have Motoza's tuning kit. Then I'll have numbers for you all you look at. Running the base file right now (18psi) until I can get some logs handed over to Dave. Fuel trims need work but it's just a base file. Feels pretty strong even without much else done. Discovered my plugs were gapped incorrectly pretty quick though!

Cheers!


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

elliott18t said:


> what makes you think APR will treat you any better? just curious since ive never had a problem with Uni but have heard of plenty of problems with APR... at least in the past.
> 
> on a good note... finally found the spacer via someone here on the TEx. should be here sometime this week.. then its time to drive it again and a tune soon after. I hope the 440 uni file will be ready by then.


APR has a local dealer... I know the guy personally.
so i got a deal on the tune.

I never had a problem with uni either... but its been weeks since I informed them about my timing issue.
havent heard anything back yet.

I got the APR flash yesterday... Runs pretty good, I dont think it likes the 3" MAF(since its not made for one) so i plan on putting that back to stock today and then run some logs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

APR K04 tends to allow overboost so be careful around 3000-4000. Run an MBC in parallel if necessary. Also, is your car compatible with vTune?


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

overboost valve has been install since day 1 with uni.

i noticed the overboost... it put the car in limp mode. 

and yes i got the v-tune option added... I figured I would need it


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

kevinadamsvw said:


> I got the APR flash yesterday... Runs pretty good, I dont think it likes the 3" MAF(since its not made for one) so i plan on putting that back to stock today and then run some logs.



APR software doesn't call for a 3inch maf


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

i know.. thats why im removing it.


----------



## hollywood084 (Feb 9, 2010)

checkdalevel said:


> APR software doesn't call for a 3inch maf



:banghead:


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

Okay everyone, I think we are pretty close here to being finished. The Dyno yesterday worked out pretty good and we got some decent numbers and more importantly the software is running great. Still no MBC needed. The stock N75 is doing nicely. I hate to cross post, be here are some sample runs. Take a look at the Thread over in the 3/2/G Forums.

Need to thank RAI Motorsports. Really great group Ray has there at the shop, very knowledgeable and experienced shop. Ray goes out on limb to get his customers nothing but the best. Go see them.

Need to thank Michal Z. up at UNITRONIC and the fine folks there. Top notch. They teamed up with RAI in the beginning to get this STG2+ 440cc specific beta file running. Its still under review with them and all the logs I have been running and the Dyno logs yesterday. These last 6 weeks or so have been long coming and I think its pretty close to being ready. Its up to them of course for the decision to release it.

Dyno Comparison. Custom Code Phase 1 Flash vs UNI STG2+ (440cc beta) 65WHP+









-J


----------



## meex (May 19, 2010)

*440cc*

COntratulations to every person of this proyect... i love it. 
aQ : how much PSI do you running? peak, mid and redline.

tnx for the answer... I hope I can get this file.

regards,


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

I also dynoed today kinda dissapointed in the numbers, I have apr software so its kinda mild, but I will be running water meth soon and tweaking on the dyno to add some timmg to see what it can do. Another thing thats killing me is the heat and humidity down here in Louisiana is so high right now. The guy said I could easily pick up 20 horsepower on a cool winter day. Well here goes apr k04 software, abd fmic, abd intake, forge dv, wicked tuning 3in turboback, and audi bolt down coils. Probably more I just can't remember I also have a boostvalve installed to limit boost spikes to 23-24psi apr tapers down to 15psi after 6000rpm.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

so now I start to understand the difference between the F4 and the F23..
F4 has lower torque spinke than the F23 right?


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

meex said:


> COntratulations to every person of this proyect... i love it.
> aQ : how much PSI do you running? peak, mid and redline.
> 
> tnx for the answer... I hope I can get this file.
> ...


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^:thumbup: nice..holds boost damn well...Do you know what uni is going to charge if/when they release the software?


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

Have no idea. Maybe the same for the normal STG2+?

-J


----------



## meex (May 19, 2010)

Very nice, it would be good to know, the reason for the pressure oscillation between 5k-6k,
maybe would try another revision of n75?.


----------



## my93 (Jan 8, 2006)

so ive been watching the frankenturbo threads for a while and just a couple days ago i bought the kit.  i also ordered the hardware kit with the 440 green giant injectors from cbtuning. just curious as to if anyone else had ordered the kit from this place..


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

my93 said:


> so ive been watching the frankenturbo threads for a while and just a couple days ago i bought the kit.  i also ordered the hardware kit with the 440 green giant injectors from cbtuning. just curious as to if anyone else had ordered the kit from this place..


Yes. I haven't installed yet though. The kit looks to be very complete.


----------



## my93 (Jan 8, 2006)

hatetolovemydub said:


> Yes. I haven't installed yet though. The kit looks to be very complete.


was he very fast to ship it out at all? i ordered it on wednesday and still havent gotten any shipping confirmation at all..


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

my93 said:


> was he very fast to ship it out at all? i ordered it on wednesday and still havent gotten any shipping confirmation at all..


If you're talking about the kit from CBTuning just give chris a call. Incredibly friendly guy. He'll let you know what is going on with your purchase. He got my hardware out to me just in the knick of time for my install.

The install can be done in one weekend. There are two things that are tough. Installing the manifold (regardless of having the copper nuts that are flangless) and installing the tip to the turbo inlet. I hope it's obvious but make sure you drain coolant and oil unless you like having your car take a leak on you. I think chris includes the fuel rail spacers in that kit. I had to use washers but I'm sure a spacer will be much easier.

On a further note, I'm on my first revision with motoza. Fixed some part throttle issues and part of my boost issues. What other things could cause boost to bounce up and down? (I feel it bouncing, boost gauge is fine) the last problem to nail down before we turn it up (18 psi only right now). I'm still wondering if it could be a hardware issue. Already done a TBA with VCDS. Any thoughts?


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

my93 said:


> was he very fast to ship it out at all? i ordered it on wednesday and still havent gotten any shipping confirmation at all..


It took about a week, or so. A few of the parts he had to order and direct ship, as they were selling like proverbial hotcakes. He is a great dude to deal with, if you need to, shoot him a call or email he will answer any questions you may have.


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Brammage said:


> If you're talking about the kit from CBTuning just give chris a call. Incredibly friendly guy. He'll let you know what is going on with your purchase. He got my hardware out to me just in the knick of time for my install.
> 
> The install can be done in one weekend. There are two things that are tough. Installing the manifold (regardless of having the copper nuts that are flangless) and installing the tip to the turbo inlet. I hope it's obvious but make sure you drain coolant and oil unless you like having your car take a leak on you. I think chris includes the fuel rail spacers in that kit. I had to use washers but I'm sure a spacer will be much easier.
> 
> On a further note, I'm on my first revision with motoza. Fixed some part throttle issues and part of my boost issues. What other things could cause boost to bounce up and down? (I feel it bouncing, boost gauge is fine) the last problem to nail down before we turn it up (18 psi only right now). I'm still wondering if it could be a hardware issue. Already done a TBA with VCDS. Any thoughts?


Any chance of a small boost leak?


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

hatetolovemydub said:


> Any chance of a small boost leak?


I pressure tested to 25 psi and it held for about 1.5 minutes. Not likely. It drops a lot of boost. From like the 23 psi spike down to 13-14 back up to 21-23.


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Brammage said:


> I pressure tested to 25 psi and it held for about 1.5 minutes. Not likely. It drops a lot of boost. From like the 23 psi spike down to 13-14 back up to 21-23.


Even though you checked (and I'm no expert, just going on what I have read) it would seem like the spike is blowing a clamp loose or a hose is bad and it only lets go when it spikes hard. Good luck anyway, and keep us posted so we can learn...


----------



## my93 (Jan 8, 2006)

ok thanks Brammage and hatetolovemydub. im glad to see other people liked this kit. and i just have one more question. im going to be running an old apr tune til i get a new one (probably going with malone). Do you think i will have a bad torque spike even with just the apr tune? should i just get a mbc and put it in now?


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

my93 said:


> ok thanks Brammage and hatetolovemydub. im glad to see other people liked this kit. and i just have one more question. im going to be running an old apr tune til i get a new one (probably going with malone). Do you think i will have a bad torque spike even with just the apr tune? should i just get a mbc and put it in now?


It will be cheaper than rods.... I bought one and if I don't get the tune before hand, I will install it for sure. Hopefully I can coordinate with Malone so my tune will be ready enough by the time I get done with the install.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

my93 said:


> ok thanks Brammage and hatetolovemydub. im glad to see other people liked this kit. and i just have one more question. im going to be running an old apr tune til i get a new one (probably going with malone). Do you think i will have a bad torque spike even with just the apr tune? should i just get a mbc and put it in now?


50 < 400+ for rods and more if you have someone else do the install. If you're that far into the block you'll be replacing rings, timing belt, water pump (if you haven't already, that plastic blade on a metal impeller will go sooner or later) among other things. Just gotta keep that spike under control. I'm at 18 psi right now with motoza ironing out fueling and idle (they are very close to done) then it's performance time. Feels awesome as is. Hard to believe there is more to be had out of the Frankenturbo. I'm probably at 230-250 chp if I had to guess based on g/s readings from the maf at 18 psi.

On to the bouncing boost issue I had before. So the overboost kit said that loosening it makes it push less boost. Well it was bouncing all over the place with it clamped all the way down. My thinking was that it would allow max boost on it's end and allow the n75 to have complete control...apparently I was incorrect. I opened it all the way up and took it for a drive, no bouncing and it held 18 psi on the dot just like it should. Maybe I read the instructions wrong? Anyone else have experience with overboosts mbc??


----------



## Turby (Aug 14, 2008)

*opinion*



hatetolovemydub said:


> It will be cheaper than rods.... I bought one and if I don't get the tune before hand, I will install it for sure. Hopefully I can coordinate with Malone so my tune will be ready enough by the time I get done with the install.


I personaly would say that you should get the boost controller. I spiked over 25psi without the boost controller. If you get the forge one off of ecs tuning, keep the lower spring in and about 50 clicks will keep your boost around 23 in third thru fifth.


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Brammage, I wish I did have more info for you with the MBC. I am a bit leery about trying to get mine set up, as it seems many have issues when running them in parallel with the N75. Time will tell. I guess as long as you have the boost spike under control, you are doing something right, even with the small driveability issues you may have because of it. Better to drive a little screwy than to wreck your rods. The tuner should be able to get the spike under control so you don't have to run an MBC when all is said and done. Good luck. 

Hopefully I will be able to get mine together this week, and I will have something more than speculation to add to the thread....


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Turby said:


> I personaly would say that you should get the boost controller. I spiked over 25psi without the boost controller. If you get the forge one off of ecs tuning, keep the lower spring in and about 50 clicks will keep your boost around 23 in third thru fifth.


Yeah, I am planning on installing it when I do the rest of the kit (hopefully this week...) I bought a cheapo from ebay, and it is actually a really nice piece, but the setup is where I am a little confused with the MBC. I know from what I have read that it is a lot of small adjustments and trial and error to get it right, but better that than a blown lower end. 

Thanks for the advice:thumbup:


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

hatetolovemydub said:


> Brammage, I wish I did have more info for you with the MBC. I am a bit leery about trying to get mine set up, as it seems many have issues when running them in parallel with the N75. Time will tell. I guess as long as you have the boost spike under control, you are doing something right, even with the small driveability issues you may have because of it. Better to drive a little screwy than to wreck your rods. The tuner should be able to get the spike under control so you don't have to run an MBC when all is said and done. Good luck.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to get mine together this week, and I will have something more than speculation to add to the thread....


I'll be toying with it more later. I just wonder if screwing it OUT is more boost and not in? If that boost is all my n75 controlling that's amazing. I'll try a few settings here and there and slowly dial it in. I'll keep you guys informed. Also, looks like Dave is gonna hook me up with a final file that has a maf and one without for me to try. Also waiting on my local shops response to a dyno session to dial the tune in farther. Hopefully I get a "friend of a friend" discount.

I'm gonna speak my .02 here for a sec. My car is a daily driver. The level of performance that this turbo gives keeps the spool low (full boost by about 2800-3000) and is a load of fun at the speeds that I'm at most of the time. The big drag of big turbos is that by the time it's fun, you might be going to jail if a cop sees you having that fun (unless you are awd, dump the clutch and hit 60 in the blink of an eye, and all the heavy duty hardware required to make that happen). Third gear on my car tops out at 103 ish. That's still pretty fast for a highway and I got there pretty quickly (running third gear logs is nerve wracking in Ohio....) my point is this, do what suits you best. I just don't see a big turbo being very safe on winding roads (which are my favorite). I know there will be those that disagree; but those are my .02

I'll post updates soon, cheers!

Can I get a beer if you wanna see some logs


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

There are no drivability issues running a MBC parallel with the N75. In an overboost configuration, the MBC is strictly there to control spike, and literally does nothing the rest of the time.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

leftside said:


> There are no drivability issues running a MBC parallel with the N75. In an overboost configuration, the MBC is strictly there to control spike, and literally does nothing the rest of the time.


Wonder if I have it hooked up wrong. I'll have to get under there tomorrow and double check


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

Check all your lines and make sure nothing is pinched.


Dialing the valve down puts more pressure on the spring...so it takes more boost pressure to open it. 

More spring tension = more boost allowed


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

leftside said:


> Check all your lines and make sure nothing is pinched.
> 
> 
> Dialing the valve down puts more pressure on the spring...so it takes more boost pressure to open it.
> ...


That's what I thought but that's now how it's acting. Nothing is pinched I did check that. I just think it's odd that I screwed it way out and now I'm at the proper boost level. Thanks


----------



## my93 (Jan 8, 2006)

hey so i got one of my boxes which has the injectors in it and it seems to only have two spacers. Or at least im pretty sure they are spacers. i havent been able to find a DIY on the injectors yet.... so em i supposed to have two more? or do i not need spacers at all? these are the green giants i got from cbtuning.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

the spacers are for screwing down the fuel rail after you install the injectors. So they have nothing to do with the injectors themselves. The spacers (and associated bolts) simply allow you to secure the fuel rail in its slightly raised position over the manifold.

I found the whole "injector spacers" thing kinda obtuse at first too.


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys just thought I'd post in here - Chris @ CBTuning.net.

Thanks for all the kind words from people who have purchased from me. If you are in a hurry when ordering please let me know we can work out something to get faster shipping. We dropship a lot of items, so even though they ship right away, the vendors don't always get us the tracking promptly. We do our best to answer the phone and/or call right back if you leave a message during business hours. If it is after business hours the best way to contact us is by text message or e-mail as those are replied to as long as I'm not sleeping.

With that being said, I've done a few of the transverse kits now. We run Unitronic on them all, and I have been back and forth with them to try and get the tune dialed in. The newest revision is awesome with the green giant 415cc injectors (440cc replacement injectors). We can do bench flashing if anyone would need that, but it is important to understand it can take a bit of time to get the file ready to go especially since Unitronic is getting busier. If you are having trouble with contacting them, it is better to contact your local dealer. I can also do my best to help anyone that is experiencing issues with them.

The pricing on the frankenturbo file should be the same as the stage 2+ ko4 file. It also does not require any boost controller. APR would probably not be the best way to go, since they say themselves they do not support this turbo. I have also been in touch with Malone and can get those files as well if anyone would prefer (as soon as my flashing tool comes back).

I don't come on vortex too much, but if you PM me directly or contact me through e-mail/phone/text I can do my best to help anyone out. Keep in mind it is very hard to diagnose over the phone!

:thumbup:

*edit* the fuel rail spacers are for where the rail bolts down as mentioned above - not for each injector. I am rebuilding a 1.8t for a mk3 jetta swap with the Frankenturbo setup. I will be taking pictures and notes to help with anybody doing future installs.

Also, if you are looking for any items not on my store let me know and we can get it for you. I haven't done any longitudinal installs yet, so I haven't put together an install kit. I can easily put one together if the customer is willing to give me feedback on it. I don't like to advertise anything unless it is 100% good to go.


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

sfajk1 said:


> Hey guys just thought I'd post in here - Chris @ CBTuning.net.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words from people who have purchased from me. If you are in a hurry when ordering please let me know we can work out something to get faster shipping. We dropship a lot of items, so even though they ship right away, the vendors don't always get us the tracking promptly. We do our best to answer the phone and/or call right back if you leave a message during business hours. If it is after business hours the best way to contact us is by text message or e-mail as those are replied to as long as I'm not sleeping.
> 
> ...


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

chris is a great guy. He is doing my timing belt monday and for the past week he has answered my 15 some odd questions within 10 mins of me emailing to him :thumbup:


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> I found the whole "injector spacers" thing kinda obtuse at first too.


Are they a necessity? Stock fuel rail with green giants need spacers to actually be secured down? I haven't test fitted them yet...sh!t haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

They are not a necessity. A trip to the hardware store for longer bolts is all you absolutely need. I've jury rigged a couple of bushings to act as the spacers.

Bottom line: the Green Giant injectors are taller than the OEM 317cc ones, so the fuel rail (which sits on top of the injectors) is raised by .5" or so. The little bracket on the fuel rail that gets bolted to the manifold will be .5" shy of the mount point. So you need the longer bolts and some kind of spacer to secure everything down.


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm curious if anyone has tried frankenturbo with revo stage 2 and or possibly has dyno numbers with revo software :beer:


----------



## my93 (Jan 8, 2006)

awesome. thanks for all the info guys.  you guys are awesome!


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

im getting the kit installed in my AWP 1.8t

Are the 380cc injectors not the right ones anymore? 

Im also getting stage 2+ uni reflash


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

If you are going with Uni, then you should go with their 440cc version of their Stage 2+. The Green Giants are less expensive and the software file for them is specifically for the F4T.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

I dont really want to be changing out the fuel pump right now so im gonna go with the 380cc file, thanks Doug!


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

VDuBPL said:


> I dont really want to be changing out the fuel pump right now so im gonna go with the 380cc file, thanks Doug!


You don't need to change the pump..... And most tuners that have a tune for the FT setup want 440's.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

my tuner at force fed just told me i should get a larger pump when going any bigger the 380cc injectors


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

iz thinking about upgrading his standard uni stage 2+ to the new Frankenturbo uni stage 2+
hmmmmm


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

VDuBPL said:


> I dont really want to be changing out the fuel pump right now so im gonna go with the 380cc file, thanks Doug!


The APR in tank drop in would be perfect for this... Plus super clean and easy install


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

VDuBPL said:


> my tuner at force fed just told me i should get a larger pump when going any bigger the 380cc injectors


Yeah, whatever your tuner suggests,I guess. Mark @ Malone says the stock pump will run 440s just fine for me.... And no changing the fpr so it saves a little coin.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

hatetolovemydub said:


> Yeah, whatever your tuner suggests,I guess. Mark @ Malone says the stock pump will run 440s just fine for me.... And no changing the fpr so it saves a little coin.
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


I think adding the after market fuel pump is for those will higher mileage cars. 

also when i was dynoing my car last year this was on the stage 2+ software and we saw the car running lean. this also could of been because the injector duty cycle was being maxed out on the 380s. adding the extra in-line pump helped the situation a little. 

i am very excited to see the interest in these frankenturbos take off.

I am very proud of slappy and I am definitely proud to have a been a pioneer in this thread.
:beer:
good luck to all you guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

VDuBPL said:


> I dont really want to be changing out the fuel pump right now so im gonna go with the 380cc file, thanks Doug!



Wait. I see a misconception right here. Here it is: bigger injectors must necessitate bigger fuel pumps. I get that. A big ole 440cc capacity must call for prodigious pumping capacity. But nooooo.

The whole idea is that bigger injectors _can_ flow a higher capacity with no change to your fuel pump. For example, which do you think your pump is going to be happier with:


440cc injectors at 3bar
317 injectors at 4.5bar


The 317s are rated for pretty much the same flow at 4.5bar as are the 440s at 3bar. But which type do you think your fuel pump would prefer to supply? That's right: 440s at 3bar. Much easier for your stock pump. That's the whole rationale for moving you guys to 440s. They are more up to the task of properly fueling an otherwise stock setup.


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

High Volume low pressure. Makes complete sense to me. Thank you for helping us understand that, Slappy!


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Sucks uni doesn't have anything on their website about the F4-T, Im getting this setup to replace a blown ko3s @ 38k miles. My tuner unfortunately doesn't know about the 440cc injectors with a stock 3 bar fpr and im like just guinea piggin' it out.

They recommended the 2+ tune b/c I guess no one told them about the F4-T Tune


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

VDuBPL said:


> Sucks uni doesn't have anything on their website about the F4-T, Im getting this setup to replace a blown ko3s @ 38k miles. My tuner unfortunately doesn't know about the 440cc injectors with a stock 3 bar fpr and im like just guinea piggin' it out.
> 
> They recommended the 2+ tune b/c I guess no one told them about the F4-T Tune


the proper tune is specific for the f4t. The ko4 file won't keep boost down at safe levels. It is also set up for the 415cc Injectors


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Very informative thread we have here


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

checkdalevel said:


> I think adding the after market fuel pump is for those will higher mileage cars.
> 
> also when i was dynoing my car last year this was on the stage 2+ software and we saw the car running lean. this also could of been because the injector duty cycle was being maxed out on the 380s. adding the extra in-line pump helped the situation a little.
> 
> ...


It's been a fun ride so far for me as well. My Motoza tune is coming along, looks like most of the quirky issues (I.E. my bouncing boost) are indeed worked out. Right now I'm watching my e-mail for my next tune 

This turbo is pretty fun even at 18 psi as I currently stand with very little spike. Can't wait to see how much more breath it has.

Edit: Chris at CBtuning has been awesome as far as customer service is concerned. I will directly quote him saying "My customer service doesn't stop at the purchase." He has held very true to that. :beer:


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

Brammage said:


> It's been a fun ride so far for me as well. My Motoza tune is coming along, looks like most of the quirky issues (I.E. my bouncing boost) are indeed worked out. Right now I'm watching my e-mail for my next tune
> 
> This turbo is pretty fun even at 18 psi as I currently stand with very little spike. Can't wait to see how much more breath it has.
> 
> Edit: Chris at CBtuning has been awesome as far as customer service is concerned. I will directly quote him saying "My customer service doesn't stop at the purchase." He has held very true to that. :beer:


Chris just did my timing belt this morning and also gave me a quote for whole f4 installed and everything...I have no words for his customer service and concern for customers other than amazing..def a stand up guy!


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Doug at frankenTurbo is a great guy too, me and him were talking yesterday (Easter) about my setup for the franken turbo, he's A+ with me :thumbup:


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

Anyone have the problem of terrible TIP fitment? On mine the pcv doesn't fit and it has the placement of the DV and pcv puck right on top of the IC pipe and valve cover...

Do the 02x for TTs tip's work on this turbo?


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

you have an mk4 1.8t and the TIP that comes with the kit doesnt fit? im just curious cuz that doesnt seem right and havent heard that problem yet


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

It fits over the turbo inlet..But the pcv doesn't fit on it and it has the DV positioned right over the valve cover almost..Cant get it to fit any other way :/


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Mike.Mike. said:


> It fits over the turbo inlet..But the pcv doesn't fit on it and it has the DV positioned right over the valve cover almost..Cant get it to fit any other way :/


Can you post pictures? Might be able to give better feedback that way.


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Mike- Looks to me like you are going to have to customize with some nipple pieces and get the hardware moved to where it won't interfere with your IC piping. The kit is meant to work (I believe) with a stockish setup, not with that particular IC setup....

Just my .02......


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking.. It just seems weird to me that it would locat the DV practically sitting on the Valve cover :/


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

i had to cut a slit in my tip to get the that crankcase vent valve to fit.
 it was a PITA but it is holding up fine.


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

Did your TIP have the same placement as mine in the pictures?


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

mine looked kinda like that, but I was still able to get it to fit. I'm not using stock stuff for pcv though. it's eurojet I think. I've since put on a fmic using everything stock up to the pancake pipe and dv relocation kit. it didn't look like it when I was installing it, but it did fit for me at least

You can kinda see here (pic from another issue)


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Revo stg 3 with f4h*

Hi guys, has anyone run a revo file stage 3 with a franken f4h with whole set up?(440 cc injectors, 3" maf, ic, dp, dv etc?thanks for your info back.


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

Mike.Mike. said:


> Did your TIP have the same placement as mine in the pictures?


yeah except i have the factory intercooler pipe routing.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not sure this would be the best route to go. I know that slappy was interested in someone running this setup, but I have yet to see/hear about dyno #'s or logs.

I have revo stage 2. Great low end torque, then it falls off about 5500 because of the tune. It goes down from 20 to about 13 or 14 and closer to 10 by redline. 

I'm assuming you are looking to upgrade an existing tune so you don't have to pay out of pocket for a whole new tune. I'm curious how it matches up with this turbo. 



vwtuner67 said:


> Hi guys, has anyone run a revo file stage 3 with a franken f4h with whole set up?(440 cc injectors, 3" maf, ic, dp, dv etc?thanks for your info back.


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

Mike.Mike. said:


>


maybe you should re-think your IC piping and not use the stock piece like that. what about turning it 90degree counterclockwise and then use a 90degree silicone elbow to move it to the drivers side of the engine. instead of right over the VC. that way your accessories (DV,PCV) will be out of harm.


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

jennekke said:


> I'm not sure this would be the best route to go. I know that slappy was interested in someone running this setup, but I have yet to see/hear about dyno #'s or logs.
> 
> I have revo stage 2. Great low end torque, then it falls off about 5500 because of the tune. It goes down from 20 to about 13 or 14 and closer to 10 by redline.
> 
> I'm assuming you are looking to upgrade an existing tune so you don't have to pay out of pocket for a whole new tune. I'm curious how it matches up with this turbo.


what mods do you have? my revo stage 2 depending on gear say a 4th or 5th gear pull i spike 24-25 psi and hold at 20..im getting water meth installed next week by chris from cbtuning(great guy) and soon will be getting the whole frankenturbo kit from him and have him install it and am gonna keep the revo stage 2 to save the $650 uni costs and just have MBC and tune in through lemmi


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

I can spike as high as I want to. Before I got MBC it was 26-28. That was with the WG nuts backed off a lot. Here are my mods

Full 3" catless no resonator with a very very small muffler
tCarbon fmic which includes dv relocation post intercooler
upgraded clutch single mass lightened fly
new silicone hoses
4bar fpr stock injectors. have tt225 injectors I'll throw in someday
revo sps older style
boostvalve mbc (tried in both parallel and standalone)
new gaskets everywhere
new dv I have a few laying around
revo stage 2









pic from someone else


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

schneeebes85 said:


> what mods do you have? my revo stage 2 depending on gear say a 4th or 5th gear pull i spike 24-25 psi and hold at 20..im getting water meth installed next week by chris from cbtuning(great guy) and soon will be getting the whole frankenturbo kit from him and have him install it and am gonna keep the revo stage 2 to save the $650 uni costs and just have MBC and tune in through lemmi


 The mods I will install next week are:
Franken turbo kit
440 cc giagant fuel injectors
3"Maf
2.5" Megan racing Dp
Filtered Blow off forge valve(on hard pipe)
Air Box with extra air hose from down grill
MBC
Dual Intercooler set up(With Tyrol sport lateral huge intercoolers)

I just want to get the max Hp and Trq with that set up, I believe with Revo 2 I wont gei it all....


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

my intake temps are REALLY high. unless you plan on going w/m I wouldn't push it to it's limits all the time.

I would look for max hp NOT max torque you really are well beyond the danger zone of snapping a rod with this setup. The key for this is to try to keep the torque over 200 by redline. Uni 2+ has done this, but I haven't seen any others yet.

I don't know how their file matches up with this turbo. I wasn't telling you to go with stage 2. If I keep the car, I will get another tune and do w/m.


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

I got my everything else in mine to work around the TIP..Waiting to fill her back up with fluids and install uni software monday.

Will be running 18psi with a MBC..
Hopefully everything goes well on start up and ill be rippin around lol
Thanks for help guys


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah the TIP was a bit of a pain for me as well. Had to get creative with some hose for the DV.

My IAT's and EGT's are well within safe range at 18PSI. Haven't run logs at my current 21ish psi with my Motoza tune just yet. Need to get those back so we can move along. I do believe slappy is taking a guy with almost an identical setup as myself (Only notable difference is that he has a 2.5 cat back and I have 3" from turbo to outlet) to the dyno tomorrow running either the same or very very similar file to what I"m running now. I plan on going to the dyno as well perhaps weekend after next to back up any number and/or improve on them depending on how it goes.


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

Brammage said:


> I plan on going to the dyno as well. . .


:thumbup::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

Got flashed with uni yesterday have it set to 18psi for now and it feels great...Super smooth power curve!


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

What color spring rate should be ran in an adjustable diverter valve with the frankenturbo setup on a uni stage2+ tune?


----------



## VeeDubbinMike (Oct 30, 2006)

this is starting to really interest me, as i just hit 120k and i've been reading k03's tend to go ~130k
for those who are running the kit, have you found it necessary to go with a fmic?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

VeeDubbinMike said:


> ...have you found it necessary to go with a fmic?


The software determines how hard to push the turbo and other hardware. So if you go with a mild file such as a Stage 1, you don't need to upgrade your intercooler or exhaust. A Stage 1 is meant to be a temporary power level while you decide what other mods are in the car's future.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

Small update:

Dave at Motoza is starting to push the timing now. Boost curve is pretty sweet thus far. This turbo doesn't seem to run out of breath up top yet. Holding 17 psi to redline at the moment. Awaiting a new file from Dave. 

No dyno yet as we aren't really close to finished with the tune just yet. Weather hasn't been very nice to me for logging here in Ohio. Rain :thumbdown:


----------



## VeeDubbinMike (Oct 30, 2006)

slappy_dunbar said:


> The software determines how hard to push the turbo and other hardware. So if you go with a mild file such as a Stage 1, you don't need to upgrade your intercooler or exhaust. A Stage 1 is meant to be a temporary power level while you decide what other mods are in the car's future.


thanks
i'd like to grab green giants, the n75 j valve and a fmic before i order the kit and setup an appt for some software, you'll be hearing from me soon enough:beer:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Brammage said:


> Small update:
> 
> Dave at Motoza is starting to push the timing now. Boost curve is pretty sweet thus far. This turbo doesn't seem to run out of breath up top yet. Holding 17 psi to redline at the moment. Awaiting a new file from Dave.
> 
> No dyno yet as we aren't really close to finished with the tune just yet. Weather hasn't been very nice to me for logging here in Ohio. Rain :thumbdown:


Shouldnt this turbo be holding 20psi at redline?


----------



## KlutchKing (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay I'm close to buying this kit. For now i'm just going to use it as a stock replacement until I can get the $$ for a tune and injectors. What all am I going to need to run it on an APR stg2 tune and stock injectors? I heard somewhere a 4 bar and a MBC? 

Also, my car has 168,xxx miles on it. What would be the best way to get the exhaust manifold nuts off?


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> Shouldnt this turbo be holding 20psi at redline?


I believe he running MBC


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

I found out that irradum plugs gapped at .025 do the trick for high rpm missfire (I only misfired in 1 st gear)


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> Shouldnt this turbo be holding 20psi at redline?


I said at the moment 

We are still working it out. It's a remote tune so we are stepping it up slowly. A lot tougher to get things done over a distance when it still a work in progress. Every upgrade brings the power up farther and farther. It's all in the software my friend. Dave's control of the spike with the n75 is awesome. I'm running the MBC for insurance on the boost spike. I just haven't needed to dial it in. I think the highest it has spiked is about 24 or so which is in the "understood" safe range. Eventually I'll have a dyno to post. I'll probably just start a new thread.
:beer::beer:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

:thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Haha

Nobody ever said tuning these cars is a snap. But for some people running virtually no mods, a ~200whp Stage 1 file serves a purpose. We'll dial that in.

...by the way, that's _yours truly_ laughing and saying "that's horrible!" mid-way through.


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Haha
> 
> Nobody ever said tuning these cars is a snap. But for some people running virtually no mods, a ~200whp Stage 1 file serves a purpose. We'll dial that in.
> 
> ...by the way, that's _yours truly_ laughing and saying "that's horrible!" mid-way through.


That was revision 4? (we are on 7 on our way to 8) That file had almost no timing. Dave has since pushed our timing up (that isn't my car, it's not quite as pretty ) and it feels much more powerful than before. the :thumbdown: is a bit premature but without context I understand why you'd :thumbdown:


----------



## Downeywu (Apr 27, 2005)

im still hoping for more from my frankenturbo, i went with Malone Tuning. 
Question, at what rpm are people hitting full boost? i dont hit full boost untill 3k rpm which seems late. even when i checked my logs you could see that actual boost was behind the specified boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Downeywu said:


> Question, at what rpm are people hitting full boost? i dont hit full boost untill 3k rpm which seems late. even when i checked my logs you could see that actual boost was behind the specified boost.


It should look like this -- meeting boost request by ~2800rpm.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

i have the uni stage 2+ franken turbo file but set my peak boost by adjusting the wastegate rod, im peaking 23psi of boost, how much of my rod should I be seeing after the bolts are tight?


----------



## Stoked_On_Spool (Mar 19, 2009)

Just installed the F4T kit on my 337. A friend and I did it in the course of a day, and aside from installing the exhaust manifold before dropping in the 3 bolts that connect the turbo and having to remove the mani again to get it to fit, everything went pretty smooth. 

I currently have an APR stg 2 flash (only had it boosting at 16psi) but have the car at the stock map setting currently just so i dont mess anything up. I only boost at 9-10psi, but it suprisingly runs pretty smooth for having a 3" MAF and all that stuff. I'm saving up for the injectors and am most likely going to be going with the Uni tune which I should have enough money for by the end of next month. 

Have yet to install the MBC i got from boostvalve, but that will be done before I get the new tune. Plan on running it in parallel just to help monitor any boost spikes. 

Aside from that I couldnt be any happier with the kit. Chris at CBTuning is absolutely one of the best customer service guys I have ever contacted and we have several long emails and phone calls bost pre and post purhase of my turbo kit. If you are even considering this frankenturbo, give him a call/email and talk it over with him. He will help you out in anyway he can. Thanks Chris :thumbup:

-Bret


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

Stoked_On_Spool said:


> . . . and aside from installing the exhaust manifold before dropping in the 3 bolts that connect the turbo and having to remove the mani again to get it to fit. . .


your telling me. I almost had to walk away i was so pissed with myself:banghead::banghead:. The bolts on the high flow mani are really long and need to be put in before attaching the manifold. Only way around I considered was making studs and running them into turbo flange but just gave up and pulled the manifold again.


----------



## Stoked_On_Spool (Mar 19, 2009)

maniakmax1788 said:


> your telling me. I almost had to walk away i was so pissed with myself:banghead::banghead:. The bolts on the high flow mani are really long and need to be put in before attaching the manifold. Only way around I considered was making studs and running them into turbo flange but just gave up and pulled the manifold again.


I did walk away. Whats worse is that I told him that we needed to drop them in first bec I had read it online that it was the only way we could get them to fit and he was like naaah its no big deal we can do em after. So once we realized we f-ed up we walked away and got lunch, then i made him undo all the nuts so we could back it off enough to get that 3rd bolt on. :facepalm:

aside from that, and a 5 min struggle with the TIP, everything was pretty straightforward. Now I just wanna make all the power instead of sitting at the stock tune. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

maniakmax1788 said:


> Only way around I considered was making studs and running them into turbo flange but just gave up and pulled the manifold again.


I think moving to studs from those bolts is in FrankenTurbo's future. They'd probably hold better and be less likely to back out as well.


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> I think moving to studs from those bolts is in FrankenTurbo's future. They'd probably hold better and be less likely to back out as well.



nowwww you tell us.  next time put it on the box! haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*getting there on Motoza 440cc Stage 2*

I've been getting regular updates on the car being tuned for a Motoza Stage 2 file. The progressive increases in power are nicely illustrated here.









I'd like to see the car end up at >20psi to redline, but his GodSpeed intercooler is going to determine that.


----------



## lookin4avw (Apr 28, 2004)

sorry to be a pain in the ass but how do you post graphs? I've been trying to copy/paste them out of MS paint and I can't get it to work


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

probably the easiest thing would be to send me your logs and I'll post them. But you could also put them onto googledocs. That works really well also.


----------



## lookin4avw (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the help, I may be taking you up on the offer in the next few days.


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Tomorrow is the day. Gonna do the install along with my timing and serp belt, FMIC, downpipe and a few other odds and ends that need to be done. I don't have a tune yet but hope to have it very soon, Mark has my logs and will hopefully have a base tune for me to start with shortly. I can't wait to get this ish done. I will post back when it's complete. Thanks to all you guys for your useful posts and the glut of info in this thread.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

slappy_dunbar said:


> I've been getting regular updates on the car being tuned for a Motoza Stage 2 file. The progressive increases in power are nicely illustrated here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that the Boost request is 18psi at redline. Are any tunes making the F4t maintain 20+ psi at redline? It seems like the vids I saw might have been starting to fall to 19-18 at redline but could be wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> Are any tunes making the F4t maintain 20+ psi at redline? It seems like the vids I saw might have been starting to fall to 19-18 at redline....


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

So its over boosting in that video?

I thought the 440cc stage 2+ tune was meant spike at 23 or 24 tops?


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

There were some initial concerns with the issue (stock internals). The key here is showing stock N75 control. I have since bumped timing to +.75 and it's still running perfect with no issues. It's been 3000+ miles since the video. I have no plans to run an MBC. I just picked up some BKR8IEX's and plan to run those at .25 gap. Dumping the BKR7E's at .25. I am thinking of running another Dyno with those plugs and push the timing to +1.5 and load the tank with 100 octane. I'm confident we can get at least +10whp gain.

Bottom line here is, UNI seems to have done it right. I understand there may have been some tweaking to the file by UNI since. Regardless, with my setup the car can handle it. I'm not sure how you guys can wait for the other Tuners, it would drive me nuts.

-J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

JWoody said:


> Bottom line here is, UNI seems to have done it right. I understand there may have been some tweaking to the file by UNI since. Regardless, with my setup the car can handle it.


The 440cc Stage 2+ does a great job of managing "spike". In fact, there is none. Now you get one level where the turbo meets requests, and a slightly higher level as the software ups boost to compensate for engine speed. That's why JWoody's dyno has such a flat torque curve. Here's the boost curve from his car running that file:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

slappy_dunbar said:


> The 440cc Stage 2+ does a great job of managing "spike". In fact, there is none. Now you get one level where the turbo meets requests, and a slightly higher level as the software ups boost to compensate for engine speed. That's why JWoody's dyno has such a flat torque curve. Here's the boost curve from his car running that file:


That boost cure is falling off after 6k and its below 20psi by 6800. IS the turbo it self no capable of that kind of airflow?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> That boost cure is falling off after 6k and its below 20psi by 6800. IS the turbo it self no capable of that kind of airflow?


That's a 280bhp boost curve, which Mike Z. and I decided was a good target for an OTS software. Remember that the turbo is only one piece of the performance package. Write a file for 290+bhp and now all of your car's existing hardware (intercooler, exhaust, rods) are no longer adequate. Which means this is no longer an inexpensive project.

Remember: this 440cc Stage 2+ is NOT a big turbo product. It is priced as an inexpensive chip upgrade for a moderately upgraded car. So I think a 100bhp bump in performance is a great value.


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

FINALLY! It's in. What a crazy couple of days. Just made the first drive with the FT installed. What a difference. I am running with the APR stage one tune and stock injectors until Mark can get me hooked up with the tune. I gotta say this thing is gonna be way fun when it runs the way it should. As it is it pulls hard from 1600 rpm to as far as I dare push it....


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

slappy_dunbar said:


> That's a 280bhp boost curve, which Mike Z. and I decided was a good target for an OTS software. Remember that the turbo is only one piece of the performance package. Write a file for 290+bhp and now all of your car's existing hardware (intercooler, exhaust, rods) are no longer adequate. Which means this is no longer an inexpensive project.
> 
> Remember: this 440cc Stage 2+ is NOT a big turbo product. It is priced as an inexpensive chip upgrade for a moderately upgraded car. So I think a 100bhp bump in performance is a great value.


Point taken:thumbup:

Well my k04-001 blew today. I had suspected my performance was falling of . The turbo sounded funny on cold start up like a blade was broken but it sounded ok after warm but it wasnt pulling as hard as it used to although boost on the gauge was the same. But today underboost the turbo blew. No boost at all:facepalm:

Darn what do I replace my k04 with?:laugh:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Just ORDERED my FrankenTurbo:laugh: its unbelievable how slow the car is with blow turbo. My daughters mk3 8v is much quicker...Im sure the airflow is blocked by bad turbo though


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Low power lo trq*

Hello, has anyone experience some performance problem with this set up? I have installed my fh4 with 3"maf, genesis fi,fpr 3.5 bar, big fmic, and it spools real good(20, 25 almost 30 psi), but at high rpm's, it does not has good power and trq.the losg shows the turbo surge beyond 18 psi.in dyno, high boost(25psi), less power and trq.the software i have is a custon one, wich works pretty good with 1.8t with garret gt28 and gt30 with more than 305whp and 315 wtrq.some advice?thanks


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

vwtuner67 said:


> Hello, has anyone experience some performance problem with this set up? I have installed my fh4 with 3"maf, genesis fi,fpr 3.5 bar, big fmic, and it spools real good(20, 25 almost 30 psi), but at high rpm's, it does not has good power and trq.the losg shows the turbo surge beyond 18 psi.in dyno, high boost(25psi), less power and trq.the software i have is a custon one, wich works pretty good with 1.8t with garret gt28 and gt30 with more than 305whp and 315 wtrq.some advice?thanks


The problem is the FH4 is not a gt28 or a gt30. It can only move so much air before it runs out of breath at higher rpm


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

vwtuner67 said:


> Hello, has anyone experience some performance problem with this set up? I have installed my fh4 with 3"maf, genesis fi,fpr 3.5 bar, big fmic, and it spools real good(20, 25 almost 30 psi), but at high rpm's, it does not has good power and trq.the losg shows the turbo surge beyond 18 psi.in dyno, high boost(25psi), less power and trq.the software i have is a custon one, wich works pretty good with 1.8t with garret gt28 and gt30 with more than 305whp and 315 wtrq.some advice?thanks


If you are boosting 25+ PSI you are likely getting everything too hot. I don't believe the setup was made to push that much. Other than that the power is in the tune. It isn't made to make 305hp...


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for your info back.Sure, the inside temp is high thats why We are runing at only 18psi.With that engine set up now It shows 193.4 whp and 221wtrq. I was expecting more than that, actually is almost the same values with the KO3 sport we had before.(191 whp & 235wtrq @ 19 psi).The torque now is less than before:banghead:


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

vwtuner67 said:


> Thanks for your info back.Sure, the inside temp is high thats why We are runing at only 18psi.With that engine set up now It shows 193.4 whp and 221wtrq. I was expecting more than that, actually is almost the same values with the KO3 sport we had before.(191 whp & 235wtrq @ 19 psi).The torque now is less than before:banghead:


Do you have a dyno....while peak power may be similar, the torque curve should be much broader with more power near redline. Ive seen someone on vortex make over 250whp on a k03s. It peaked quick and power falls way off at redline.

One thing I hate about my k04 is how bad it falls off above 5k, :thumbdown: I ordered the FT to improve that plus my k04 just bit the dust

Also get software designed for this turbo. All turbos are not alike and tuning is needed. 

One other though to is what intercooler are you running? The stock one will get over worked my a small turbo at high rpm. The make too much heat and need better cooling


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

vwtuner67 said:


> Thanks for your info back.Sure, the inside temp is high thats why We are runing at only 18psi.With that engine set up now It shows 193.4 whp and 221wtrq. I was expecting more than that, actually is almost the same values with the KO3 sport we had before.(191 whp & 235wtrq @ 19 psi).The torque now is less than before:banghead:


That is horrible numbers you def need a frankenturbo tune..who did your ECU tune? If I was you I'd pony up and get the correct uni tune Malone or any of the companies who have figured out the right tune
Just my .02 cents


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

before you blame the tune, I'd check for vac leaks or exhaust leaks. Manifold to block, manifold to turbo. what rpm are you seeing the 191 HP and what rpm are you seeing the 235 tq?


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

GTIRACER2.0t said:


> Do you have a dyno....while peak power may be similar, the torque curve should be much broader with more power near redline. Ive seen someone on vortex make over 250whp on a k03s. It peaked quick and power falls way off at redline.
> 
> One thing I hate about my k04 is how bad it falls off above 5k, :thumbdown: I ordered the FT to improve that plus my k04 just bit the dust
> 
> ...


I am running a front intercooler and the logs show a 59 celcius degrees running at 3rd geard to the red line. Is working pretty good .


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

I love my FT setup, but I've been having some issues.... did you ever get surging in the 5th-6th gear range where boost kind of bounces around a bit? say from 25 back to 15 to 20 then slightly wavers around 20?

I'm think that i need to ditch the n75 (i've tried both F and J) and head to a good MBC...or do an inline MBC-N75 setup.... I have the forge bleeder valve style mbc...but that thing is pretty much garbage

any advice?


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

Sinner44 said:


> I love my FT setup, but I've been having some issues.... did you ever get surging in the 5th-6th gear range where boost kind of bounces around a bit? say from 25 back to 15 to 20 then slightly wavers around 20?
> 
> I'm think that i need to ditch the n75 (i've tried both F and J) and head to a good MBC...or do an inline MBC-N75 setup.... I have the forge bleeder valve style mbc...but that thing is pretty much garbage
> 
> any advice?


 When we went to 2400mbar on the dyno we observed turbo SURGE as the boost gauge was fluctuating, and we got less power consequently.Thats why we are running now at 18Psi set up. I have a N75J, with a boosvalve MBC and a Forge DV 007.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

do you have logs of airflow and boost with your surge?


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

badger5 said:


> do you have logs of airflow and boost with your surge?


If that was for me... no I dont have any longs...no vag-com...I just ordered a Forge UNOS boost controller the ball and spring style....so i'm going to try that out and then next paycheck i'm going to order Vag-com....hopefully.... haha it's 249 know that's a good amout of dough, but it'll definitely pay for itself


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm looking at picking up a F4t with an Apr in-tank pump, probably Uni because I have a dealer near me. A question I have is are any of you installing rods or is it recommended? or would a mbc control enough?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

With Uni's new 440cc Stage 2+ file you won'd need either. It's rod-safe and written for the turbo, so no MBC is necessary. Contact Uni directly so they can coordinate with your local dealer.


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

Did anyone else get the F4h-t and have GIAC? or just me...


----------



## 20thAEdub2615 (Jan 10, 2008)

amorgio said:


> Did anyone else get the F4h-t and have GIAC? or just me...


you're the only one that has it but i will be going that same route too


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

Nope 

I've got the GIAC K04-2X file from AWE...works pretty good so far with out the MAF unplugged...the maf that I got was bad and so were my old ones...so I have to order a new Audi TT one...they're not cheap though...


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> With Uni's new 440cc Stage 2+ file you won't need either. It's rod-safe and written for the turbo, so no MBC is necessary. Contact Uni directly so they can coordinate with your local dealer.


I emailed my Unitronic dude. I'm interested in this file.


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

amorgio said:


> Did anyone else get the F4h-t and have GIAC? or just me...


I have GIAC's k04-001 file. I'm installing the turbo tomorrow. I was gonna just run that file for a while and see how it goes. I'll probably upgrade to the k04-023 at some point, but it's 200-250 miles to my nearest GIAC dealers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*GIAC boost comparsisons - K04-001 file vs. K04-020 file*

I was interested to see how aggressive the boost profile is on GIAC's -001 variant file. No way a plain jane K04-001 can meet these requests beyond 5000rpm. Basically the -020 file is LESS aggressive.


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

That is disappointing... hmmm i may be considering switching to UNI...but I'll get my logs once i get the maf and see if i can tweek it a bit to get a little more out of it


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got my base file from malone. Maybe I will have a chance to swap the injectors and load it up this afternoon... 

Sent from my PG06100


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Sinner44 said:


> That is disappointing... hmmm i may be considering switching to UNI...but I'll get my logs once i get the maf and see if i can tweek it a bit to get a little more out of it


Why disappointing? The boost profiles on both files are good, just for different reasons. Clearly the -020 file is more "rod safe" with its gradual boost onset through the low end. And the -001 file is the most aggressive of its kind I've seen. Compare it to an APR K04 file, with its lame 12psi red line boost request. Honestly, if I didn't know better, I'd think these two GIAC files were written for a FrankenTurbo, with a buyer option for how aggressive they want their torque numbers to be. :thumbup:


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

Got everything installed.  

Maiden voyage went well. I still have to dial in my MBC to get the boost spikes under control. Initial spike went > 25lbs so I didn't tromp on it too much my first ride. I'm gonna take another ride right now and get my boost set to 22lbs.


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

That is definitely true. I do love the giac -2x file and it is nice that it is more rod safe hahaha I am scared about bending them haha I figure it's just a matter of time before they go


----------



## hatetolovemydub (Oct 27, 2009)

Injectors are in and it's tuned. Runs really well. Seems like Mark has it set pretty conservatively, as it spikes to 17, and settles to 15. But it runs so well. I think startup and idle are better than stock or the APR flash I had before. And the boost is smooth, and consistent throughout the rev range. It is a soft hit at around 2200 RPM, then pulls like mad to redline. It smoked the tires rolling on in 2nd gear from a low speed corner this morning, like it never has before, and held it to redline. I can't wait to get Mark some logs to get this thing dialed right in. So far I am super happy with it all.....


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Why disappointing? The boost profiles on both files are good, just for different reasons. Clearly the -020 file is more "rod safe" with its gradual boost onset through the low end. And the -001 file is the most aggressive of its kind I've seen. Compare it to an APR K04 file, with its lame 12psi red line boost request. Honestly, if I didn't know better, I'd think these two GIAC files were written for a FrankenTurbo, with a buyer option for how aggressive they want their torque numbers to be. :thumbup:


^^^^the point that ive been trying to make.. Good files already exist for this combo


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah. But who'd a thunk it with GIAC? Especially that fusty ole K04-20 file? I think this calls for a carefully done comparo between the two. 

But I want to get past one obstacle: the TT225 MAF sensor. This "requirement" is a huge buzzkill. A $200 right to passage for a 380cc fueling file?


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm awaiting mine from MJM autohuas and they're 125 (they're a reman. bosc) also that includes a $50 core...i dont have a core so i paid 125.. they have free shipping on that item too


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah. But who'd a thunk it with GIAC? Especially that fusty ole K04-20 file? I think this calls for a carefully done comparo between the two.
> 
> But I want to get past one obstacle: the TT225 MAF sensor. This "requirement" is a huge buzzkill. A $200 right to passage for a 380cc fueling file?


Garrett Lim writes some damn fine software Doug:thumbup: FYI Garrett is surgeon. He writes files as a side gig for fun


----------



## emkayfour (Dec 3, 2008)

question: has anyone used APR software with the Frankenturbo? I'm thinking about grabbing one but have APR. I'm assuming the K04 file from APR would be compatible but I'm just taking a guess. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Sinner44 said:


> I love my FT setup, but I've been having some issues.... did you ever get surging in the 5th-6th gear range where boost kind of bounces around a bit? say from 25 back to 15 to 20 then slightly wavers around 20?
> 
> I'm think that i need to ditch the n75 (i've tried both F and J) and head to a good MBC...or do an inline MBC-N75 setup.... I have the forge bleeder valve style mbc...but that thing is pretty much garbage
> 
> any advice?


 i am running my hallman pro mbc in parralell with my n75. you set your peak boost and then the n75 takes over and regulates the taper that the tune asks for. 










as for tune that im running im running giac stage 1. on stock injectors and mbc set to 20 psi. i see a spike to 21 and then its all gravy from there with no surges. ive got 200 miles on the turbo so far so only time will tell but theres no leaks or any know problems as of right now. 

i do recommend running all oem hardware though as the metal gaskets help ensure proper seal. i only used 6 of the 13mm copper lock nuts and had to reuse the 12mm locking nuts that came off the stock manifold as it is just about impossible to tighten them down. all in all the install took approx 4 hours, and only a couple powerades. 

if you are going to embark on this project theres alot you should be replacing 

one time use items: 
all crush washers ( oil feed line, coolant feed line, both ends of the coolant return line) 
oil return line>turbo gasket 
oil return line>oil pan gasket 
manifold>head washers, locknuts, and gasket 
manifold>turbo gasket 
turbo>downpipe studs, washers, locknuts, gasket 
oil: full synthetic 0w40 (advance auto parts has oil specials on the monthly basis) 
oil drain washer (one time use crush washer) 
oil filter ( i always use oem filters 7 bucks at the dealership) 
G12 1gallon approx 16 bucks at dealership 


NOTE: whatever isnt used from your hardware can be returned to the dealership so long as its a stockable item and is not used. 

Suggested items to use in unison to the turbo: (from my experience) 
MBC (i used the hallman pro 90$ at 034) 

WARNING: 

BEFORE INSTALLING MANIFOLD ENSURE THAT THE BOLT CLOSEST TO THECYLINDER HEAD IS INSTALLED IN THE MANIFOLD. IF NOT YOU WILL HAVE TO REMOVE THE MANIFOLD AND INSTALL IT. i found this out on my buddies kit, hour of wasted time. 










if anyone has any insall questions feel free to pm me. i have completed both longitudinal and transverse F4H kits.


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

No worries I got her sorted out a few weeks ago when I installed my MBC and just Bypassed the N75... I've being thinking about running it inline with the N75 but not sure it is necessary or even worth while taking my time to change or re-route it...I have an extra diode left from my sai,n80,n249 so I'm thinking about just dioding it..and plugging the port in the TIP...

I spike around 24ish and hold about 22...depending on if my boost gauge is accurate...it's terrible...it's one of the ****ty glowshift ones :banghead: my VDO took a dive awhile back and the crappy one was the one i had laying around... time for a new one... 

Have you tried it straight from the charge pipe to MBC to WG? or just inline with the N75? Thanks for the input


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Sinner44 said:


> No worries I got her sorted out a few weeks ago when I installed my MBC and just Bypassed the N75... I've being thinking about running it inline with the N75 but not sure it is necessary or even worth while taking my time to change or re-route it...I have an extra diode left from my sai,n80,n249 so I'm thinking about just dioding it..and plugging the port in the TIP...
> 
> I spike around 24ish and hold about 22...depending on if my boost gauge is accurate...it's terrible...it's one of the ****ty glowshift ones :banghead: my VDO took a dive awhile back and the crappy one was the one i had laying around... time for a new one...
> 
> Have you tried it straight from the charge pipe to MBC to WG? or just inline with the N75? Thanks for the input


 i cut the n75 out of the picture when i had a dual stage mbc and i went into soft limpmode all the time. running the mbc in parallel allows you to keep your tuned curve and prevent overboosting. when run alone your n75 has no input and well if your tune calls for a slope to 16 psi at 6k rpm and your still pushing 21 pounds in theory your gonna lean your engine out and hit fuel cut. 

so i will run in parallel and my next tune will be 386cc injectors with a 4 bar fpr as i think 440cc injectors are too much for the f4h. 

my current setup 
F4H 
eurojet piping 
custom smic 
powergasket 
forge 007 
giac stage 1 
hallman pro mbc 
max psi set to 21 
n75 takes over and brings psi down on programmed curve. 

car pulls super strong but my stage 1 clutch is starting to slip a little. time to invest in a stage 2.


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

sorry i meant what about running all minus n75 just MBC...does that have any affect on tune operation? That's currently how I'm running and I haven't seen any mal-effects...However, it could be hurting performance for all that I know. Your Opinion?


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Sinner44 said:


> sorry i meant what about running all minus n75 just MBC...does that have any affect on tune operation? That's currently how I'm running and I haven't seen any mal-effects...However, it could be hurting performance for all that I know. Your Opinion?


Your fueling should adapt somewhat to the higher volume of air near the the red line. When I was pushing 22 psi on stock injectors at redline with the n75 out of the loop I would get fuel cut throwing me into limp mode. I wouldn't run it with just the mbc. Run your system with the mbc in parallel u won't be disappointed, it will actually run better with the intended taper.


----------



## tlj 3 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just to let the guy no whom asked about APR tune. I got my frankenturbo installed at 129,000 miles with APR's K04 software. I now have 140,000 miles and the car is running great and is fast. I dynoed a few months bak when it was really hot and humid and I put down 220whp and 243wtq. I have a boostvalve mbc running in parallel withe the n75 holding spikes to 24psi it tapers it holds over 20psi to 5500rpm and then tapers to 15psi at like 6500. I recently installed a coolingmist water methanol injection kit, and will dyno when it cools down some, and hit the strip for some 1/4 times I'm satisfied and no problems to date knocks on wood


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

05GTIMarine said:


> Your fueling should adapt somewhat to the higher volume of air near the the red line. When I was pushing 22 psi on stock injectors at redline with the n75 out of the loop I would get fuel cut throwing me into limp mode. I wouldn't run it with just the mbc. Run your system with the mbc in parallel u won't be disappointed, it will actually run better with the intended taper.


sounds good ill give it a shot. :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh snap! I just read the faq's... you do a military discount?!? That's it, air ride it out the window and now saving for this kit! Thank you for supporting poor military dubbers, much better than those retarded yellow ribbons.

And what's the best software? j/k read the entire epic thread and saw that made up around 10 pages in total.

I plan on going custom malone tuning, 440 jolly green giants, godspeed fmic or eurosport fmic, MBC, and getting new oil lines.

The wife gave the go ahead, very important part cause I can't shag my cars tail pipe.

Now to print a picture of the turbo and wrap it around my bank card, so that when I go to buy stuff I don't need the frankenturbo will remind me that the red bull will get me heart pumpin for a hour... but this kit will do it day after day.

But honestly thank you slappy, the military discount means alot. I know its not half off (I'm open to that though) but any gesture is good and lets me know that being apart from my family and defending lazy schmucks you won't use the search button is noticed and appreciated.


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quick question, I just put my manifold on with the one bolt through but I forgot the lock washer, Is the lock washer needed to take up space? It looks close to me.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

If you don't have everything back together I'd fix it. That bolt backing out has cost me more aggravation... I'll spare you the rant.

Yes take it off and do it. You don't want to go through what I did with a blown gasket and having to remount the turbo.

I would have gotten the locking flange from 034. 
http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-18t-k03k04-turbo-locking-flange-p-1300.html


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

jennekke said:


> If you don't have everything back together I'd fix it. That bolt backing out has cost me more aggravation... I'll spare you the rant.
> 
> Yes take it off and do it. You don't want to go through what I did with a blown gasket and having to remount the turbo.
> 
> ...


I would take it off and throw the washer on. Thebolt will not fully tighten with it off.


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

05GTIMarine said:


> I would take it off and throw the washer on. The bolt will not fully tighten with it off.


Yeah, I ended up taking the manifold back off dohhh...


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

how is everyone cranking the motor to get the oil flowing before start up? Could I just pull the fuel pump fuse, or is there a better way?


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Matt 337 said:


> how is everyone cranking the motor to get the oil flowing before start up? Could I just pull the fuel pump fuse, or is there a better way?


unplug your injectors and your coil packs then you can crank all you want. i did it for about a minute to get the initial oil into the turbo and through the engine. once you do that heook everything up and start it up. let it idle for 15-20 and bleed your coolant system otherwise you will overheat and not be having fun. 

for coolang i remove the hose on the top of the radiator and fill the radiator first. then reconnect it and fill the bubble. run the engine and keep he bubble all the way full. you should use a full gallon of g12, refil the bottle and then use water from there. itll give yoiu around 50/50 mix i didnt use all my water so um prob around 65% g12 wich will be fine as if i need to add anything i can add water and itll dilute it a lil. 

after you do your initial drive ensure you manifold to turbo bolts are still tight. check em weekly, as i just learned my lesson last night. on my way down to ct to pick the wife up i started hearing the same noise as my roommate coming from the turbo so i though it was a bad bearing. cruising down the highway at 75 mph it got insanely loud so i pulled over all dressed in my evenings finest and low and behold the passenger side bolt was sittign there rattling. i too have the lockwashers on there and it still came loose. whatever coating that was on the bolt has long since burnt off. i had to drive an hour with a hole between my mani and turbo to find a place that would lend me a 16mm socket for a two second fix ( as all my tools i normally carry on me had to stay home to pick the wife up)


other than that im still having no internal turbo issues. going on two weeks and 500 miles


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

05GTIMarine said:


> i too have the lockwashers on there and it still came loose.


Were they regular lockwashers or nordlocks?


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

TheBossQ said:


> Were they regular lockwashers or nordlocks?


 reg lockwashers. luckily the other two bolts were still on tight. im going to make a locking tab out of a piece of tin for the bolts closest to the firewall.


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I started my car up and let it idle for about 10 minutes. There was light white smoke coming up from the turbo area. after shutting the car down I went under the car and it looks like there is a small coolant leak from the port that came with a plug in it. Is this by any chance a coolant port? I never tightened that plug, just assumed that is was tight.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Matt 337 said:


> Hey guys, I started my car up and let it idle for about 10 minutes. There was light white smoke coming up from the turbo area. after shutting the car down I went under the car and it looks like there is a small coolant leak from the port that came with a plug in it. Is this by any chance a coolant port? I never tightened that plug, just assumed that is was tight.


Doug personally tightens the plug himself. It should not be leaking. I too saw white smoke win the initial install but it was from the gaskets and any oil/coolant residue from the install process. Also the ceramic coating cooks and has a small amount of smoke due to this. It should stop after a couple minutes.

Did u use all oem hardware? I would let it run and if u see a small puddle of coolant then re inspect it. If it is indeed coming from the plug u will need to get the crush washer from the dealership. I really hope u did t reuse the washers that came off the old turbo


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Matt 337 said:


> I went under the car and it looks like there is a small coolant leak from the port that came with a plug in it. Is this by any chance a coolant port? I never tightened that plug, just assumed that is was tight.


After a year my FT is still going strong but my coolant plug is still leaking too. I've checked and re-checked it for tightness a kajillion times.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

VDub Dan-O said:


> After a year my FT is still going strong but my coolant plug is still leaking too. I've checked and re-checked it for tightness a kajillion times.


It uses the washer what came with the turbo. U may need to remove it and throw a crush washer on from the dealership. It costs about 50cents. U will need g12 however as the turbo is below the coolant level.


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

VDub Dan-O said:


> After a year my FT is still going strong but my coolant plug is still leaking too. I've checked and re-checked it for tightness a kajillion times.



Mine has been leaking pretty bad too... next weekend I'll be tearing it apart to get to hit lol...and the washers are super cheap like Marine said :thumbup:


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Sinner44 said:


> Mine has been leaking pretty bad too... next weekend I'll be tearing it apart to get to hit lol...and the washers are super cheap like Marine said :thumbup:


if you have a spare turbo using that plug may help as well.

we fixed brightgolfs issues. after i had my run in with the leaking manifold to turbo connection josh found his bolts were 2 full turns loose. now he has no more noise.


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

05GTIMarine said:


> after i had my run in with the leaking manifold to turbo connection josh found his bolts were 2 full turns loose. now he has no more noise.


same thing happened to me (6k miles). grade 8 bolts that I made for the kinetic high flow did not hold onto the turbo. it pushed itself away, and then blew out the gasket. So i took the whole unit out and made some nice studs. long enough for a reinforced washer, 17mm nut, and another 17mm locking nut.

I feel like this was the worst part of the whole installation. I did not have the proper bolt/stud setup. vband system in the near future :laugh:

Also, after inspecting the whole unit. Considerable shaft play already :banghead:


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

05GTIMarine said:


> Doug personally tightens the plug himself. It should not be leaking. I too saw white smoke win the initial install but it was from the gaskets and any oil/coolant residue from the install process. Also the ceramic coating cooks and has a small amount of smoke due to this. It should stop after a couple minutes.
> 
> Did u use all oem hardware? I would let it run and if u see a small puddle of coolant then re inspect it. If it is indeed coming from the plug u will need to get the crush washer from the dealership. I really hope u did t reuse the washers that came off the old turbo


Yeah I got the Install kit from Cbtuning, Its definitely that plug, I was able to tighten it a little more but there is still a small leak. I'll give it another go to see if it stops leaking.


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

Matt 337 said:


> Yeah I got the Install kit from Cbtuning, Its definitely that plug, I was able to tighten it a little more but there is still a small leak. I'll give it another go to see if it stops leaking.


remove plug, sand washers/ replace crush washers. replace plug and tighten it till it wont go no more. it will either strip before it breaks anything.


----------



## my93 (Jan 8, 2006)

ok so I wasnt sure if i should've posted this in this thread or the frankentune thread but since someone is getting help in the other one I thought I would just post it in here.

So ive been running this turbo since about May. The first thing I noticed was that my boost built much slower than the ko3s that I had which I thought was weird because I had read/seen that it was supposed to be the same. But I didnt think anything of it and thought that tuning would help fix that. However almost two months later with motoza helping me out trying to get this thing to boost properly nothing is working. Now I have verified there are no boost leaks from doing a smoke test throughout the whole system. I have swapped in known good working DV and n75 valves. I have also tried adjusting the actuator rod on the wastegate. It helped only a little but nothing like what this turbo is supposed to do. Not only does it boost slow, but my MAF readings are much less than other numbers that I have seen. So im just seeing if there is anything that anybody can suggest that I should test to help out this situation. Im kind of leaning towards possibly a bad turbo but I want to make sure I rule out everything before I do that. And here is the most recent log that I have taken showing this issue.










As you can see we have maxed out the duty cycle for the n75 and this thing still wont boost!


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you tried cleaning the MAF? or running a Maf-less file?


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

Boost actual vs specified seems really low early in the rpm range. But you already know that lol. 
Wastegate not closing properly?

What MAF/MAF housing are you using?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Did you smoke test the exhaust side as well? You might have a leak at the ex. manifold. Boost onset -- even for your elevation -- is under what it should be.


----------



## my93 (Jan 8, 2006)

i have tried cleaning my MAF housing. I am using the 1.8t sensor with the 3in. housing. I was going to get the exhaust side smoked too. I dont really hear any exhaust leaks though  but I guess it could still be a possibility. I do know that the manifold to turbo bolts are tight though.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

my93 said:


> ok so I wasnt sure if i should've posted this in this thread or the frankentune thread but since someone is getting help in the other one I thought I would just post it in here.
> 
> So ive been running this turbo since about May. The first thing I noticed was that my boost built much slower than the ko3s that I had which I thought was weird because I had read/seen that it was supposed to be the same. But I didnt think anything of it and thought that tuning would help fix that.
> 
> As you can see we have maxed out the duty cycle for the n75 and this thing still wont boost!



have a check of this... make sure wastegate penny is shut tight...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes. It could be a hung-up wastegate flapper. If you don't want to drop the downpipe, you can unthread the actuator adjustment nuts and completely free up the wastegate arm. Check to be sure it opens and closes with no obstruction or interference. Does it "clap" shut when manipulating it?


----------



## my93 (Jan 8, 2006)

I will have to check that either today or tomorrow. I just ran out to the car right now and checked to see if i could get any play from the top and it seemed like it was tight. But I will get the exhaust off and check that out.


----------



## my93 (Jan 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. It could be a hung-up wastegate flapper. If you don't want to drop the downpipe, you can unthread the actuator adjustment nuts and completely free up the wastegate arm. Check to be sure it opens and closes with no obstruction or interference. Does it "clap" shut when manipulating it?


just saw your post after I made mine. But I backed off the nuts and it does move freely. However it does feel like there is up and down play in it. It almost feels/sounds like that "penny" could be loose on the other side.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

my93 said:


> I will have to check that either today or tomorrow. I just ran out to the car right now and checked to see if i could get any play from the top and it seemed like it was tight. But I will get the exhaust off and check that out.


some movement is normal.. the penny will float inside a little.
Just check with the nuts away from the arm that it will close with a "slap" like doug says.. which confirms its "shut".. then some preload from that point to hold it closed against manifold pressure.

the video I posted is another turbo I saw come thru here, which from the outside felt shut.. as the arm would not move, but the actuator was bottomed out which is why it felt like it was shut, but the arm itself was held off just a little, but enough to leave the penny loose and non-sealing like it should be.

Just worth checking, as you can imagine if its leaking a little, the spool will be hurt as will top end boost holding.


----------



## bcris003 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new here so forgive me if this is repetitive but I searched and found no specific answer. I'm looking at buying my first MKIV Golf 1.8t, and it has the FrankenTurbo kit. There is an exhaust leak on the car behind the head around the manifold. The seller says it is a loose bolt that he cannot get too. Is this common on these kits? I saw where someone forgot to use a lock washer, could this be the same situation? I just do not want to get burned here. Thanks for reading this forum is awesome.

P.S. any general thoughts on the FrankenTurbo kit? It only has about 1,000 miles on it.


----------



## Downeywu (Apr 27, 2005)

bcris003 said:


> Hey guys I'm new here so forgive me if this is repetitive but I searched and found no specific answer. I'm looking at buying my first MKIV Golf 1.8t, and it has the FrankenTurbo kit. There is an exhaust leak on the car behind the head around the manifold. The seller says it is a loose bolt that he cannot get too. Is this common on these kits? I saw where someone forgot to use a lock washer, could this be the same situation? I just do not want to get burned here. Thanks for reading this forum is awesome.
> 
> P.S. any general thoughts on the FrankenTurbo kit? It only has about 1,000 miles on it.


people struggle with the top 6 nuts on the manifold, so it is common for people to have leaks. i also have a FT kit and so far everything has been great


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

Downeywu said:


> people struggle with the top 6 nuts on the manifold, so it is common for people to have leaks. i also have a FT kit and so far everything has been great


you have to make a tool that will get past the manifold... I took an obstruction wrench and bent it such that it did not interfere with the exuahst manifold and you could get some good torque on it. I needed 2 of them, but you may be able to get away with just 1. I cut the head down so it was thin walled and would fit around the nut and still have enough meat on it to not break, then I cut the depth of the box down so it would fit in there better...

(I am including these in the kit I am selling... if anyone is interested. Forced induction classifieds...)

edit: Oh yeah, forgot to mention, you need to get 12mm wrench sized nuts for those top spots... 13's were too big


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

steve05ram360 said:


> you have to make a tool that will get past the manifold... I took an obstruction wrench and bent it such that it did not interfere with the exuahst manifold and you could get some good torque on it. I needed 2 of them, but you may be able to get away with just 1. I cut the head down so it was thin walled and would fit around the nut and still have enough meat on it to not break, then I cut the depth of the box down so it would fit in there better...
> 
> (I am including these in the kit I am selling... if anyone is interested. Forced induction classifieds...)
> 
> edit: Oh yeah, forgot to mention, you need to get 12mm wrench sized nuts for those top spots... 13's were too big


Could you post pix of that mod? Im going to install mine possibly next week:thumbup:


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry, some of these pics suck ignore the sheet underneath the wrenchs... look at the bends and how they are cut down. I put an un modded wrench in there for reference on the bends and the cuts to the box end...

hope this helps...


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's a video of just installing the manifold with normal tools. It went on quite easily - yes it is outside the car, but it is just as easy in. Still editing the rest of the video.


----------



## Jmacc (Jul 6, 2011)

I installed mine with the kit from CB Tuning and I really didn't have to much trouble with them at all.:thumbup:


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

I see the GIAC K04-001 file dyno but is there a K04-23 GIAC file dyno with the F4? Tax time is coming up and I already have GIAC X+ so the upgrade to their software is cheap for me but the K04 GIAC file only shows 211hp compared to the UNI 249hp. That's a hell of a diffrence. I might just get my turbo rebuilt by Scroll products with there upgrade turbo option and leave everything else alone but the F4 will yield larger numbers I'm guessing.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> I see the GIAC K04-001 file dyno but is there a K04-23 GIAC file dyno with the F4? Tax time is coming up and I already have GIAC X+ so the upgrade to their software is cheap for me but the K04 GIAC file only shows 211hp compared to the UNI 249hp. That's a hell of a diffrence. I might just get my turbo rebuilt by Scroll products with there upgrade turbo option and leave everything else alone but the F4 will yield larger numbers I'm guessing.


I talked to Doug about this as well, there are only one customer who helped with some sort of info with the f4 on giac tune for the forum. Based on logs, it doesn't seem like the best tune for the f4 and when i say the best tune i am refering to hp gains. Anyways we have never seen dyno numbers yet, just logs. I know there might be more guys running the f4 with giac tune but they just haven't post yet, or maybe i missed it if they did.

I would say the f4 would be able to achive around 230-240hp with giac tune, Why? because I've seen people doing 250whp with giac k04-2xx tune with the 225tt turbo which im guessing would be kind of equivalent to the hybrid f4. ( i might be wrong).

BUT IM IN FOR GET MORE INFO ON THIS TURBO AND GIAC TUNE.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

just wondering but is anyone running United Motorsport K04 software? and is anyone running a stock airbox if so can you post a picture of your bay?


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

TranAndy said:


> just wondering but is anyone running United Motorsport K04 software? and is anyone running a stock airbox if so can you post a picture of your bay?


Hi there, I am running the OEM factory airbox with the 3" inlet hose from Franken Turbo kit. You just have to buy a OEM r32 or audi TT 225 hp upper airbox part wich one has the 3" Maf housing inlet. Then the 3"maf housing and one staright silicone coulpler(3"). then you can install the inlet hose to the stock airbox. If you rather send me a email adress and I will send to you some pictures for my set up. Also I take off the pipe that goes behind the driver side headlight and install a 3.5" flex tubing to under bumper grill.Hope this help...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

vwtuner67 said:


> Hi there, I am running the OEM factory airbox with the 3" inlet hose from Franken Turbo kit. You just have to buy a OEM r32 or audi TT 225 hp upper airbox part wich one has the 3" Maf housing inlet. Then the 3"maf housing and one staright silicone coulpler(3"). then you can install the inlet hose to the stock airbox. If you rather send me a email adress and I will send to you some pictures for my set up. Also I take off the pipe that goes behind the driver side headlight and install a 3.5" flex tubing to under bumper grill.Hope this help...


This sounds like a great mod for keeping it OEM-looking. Can you post some pix?


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This sounds like a great mod for keeping it OEM-looking. Can you post some pix?


Yes I will do that tomorrow but plizzzz tell me how I must do topost some pictures..jajajaja HELPPP MEEEE....


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

[/IMG]


[email protected] said:


> This sounds like a great mod for keeping it OEM-looking. Can you post some pix?[/QUOTEç
> http://i1044.photobucket.com/albums/b446/vwtuner04/P1100984.jpg
> http://i1044.photobucket.com/albums/b446/vwtuner04/P1100979.jpg
> http://i1044.photobucket.com/albums/b446/vwtuner04/P1100955.jpg
> ...


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

let me repost those for you


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok Ok that´s perfect to me.. :beer:


----------



## Stoked_On_Spool (Mar 19, 2009)

IIIIIIIII like that very much! and so will the cops and smog ppl out here in CA too. lol. hopefully they wont notice the 3" TIP.


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

Stoked_On_Spool said:


> IIIIIIIII like that very much! and so will the cops and smog ppl out here in CA too. lol. hopefully they wont notice the 3" TIP.


:laugh: that´s exactly why I have done this mod....It seems completly stock...sniper isn´t it?:thumbup:


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

i got the same setup too but imm using a VR6 top which the SAI pump hose is on the back side.. which air box is that one? it doesnt look like a R32 one..


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

nm found out its a tt225 upper airbox.


----------



## vwtuner67 (Jan 2, 2010)

TranAndy said:


> nm found out its a tt225 upper airbox.


That´s the one..Audi TT 225hp....


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

this thread is quite interesting!

Posting here so I remember to keep reading when I get home from work.

(note to self - page 13)


----------



## Irocudont (Nov 3, 2006)

Got mine installed over the weekend. So far I am pretty impressed. One issue I still need to figure out is there is a slight exhaust leak. Really hard to pin point where it is coming from, but leaning towards the turbo/manifold connection. I am using Nordlocs to hopefully keep everything secured, but I think I might have not torqued the nuts enough. What is the recommended torque for the studs?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Irocudont said:


> Got mine installed over the weekend. So far I am pretty impressed.


 :thumbup::thumbup: 



Irocudont said:


> One issue I still need to figure out is there is a slight exhaust leak. Really hard to pin point where it is coming from, but leaning towards the turbo/manifold connection.


 are you sure its a leak?and not just oily residue on the turbo and/or Manifold? 
i thought i had a leak at first too, but went away after an hour or 2 of driving. 



Irocudont said:


> I am using Nordlocs to hopefully keep everything secured, but I think I might have not torqued the nuts enough. What is the recommended torque for the studs?


 i just used the OEM TQ spec. but i now have a minor leak. so maybe i went wrong with it.


----------



## Irocudont (Nov 3, 2006)

When I first started it up, it was a loud, hollow sound. Once I had it up to temp, it did quiet down but whenever I get on the gas it sounds like a clapped out Dodge Omni. Couldn't see any signs of where it might be coming from. I will check the torque tomorrow and if all else fails run some Seafoam through to get an exact location.


----------



## Irocudont (Nov 3, 2006)

Turbo/Manifold gasket was pooched. New gasket installed, few ounces of blood spilled, MBC dialed in and it was good to go. Still running on Revo Stg 2 with boost limited to 18 psi, but noticeable improvement over the K03. Can't wait to re-flash to Uni Stg 2+ to see what this turbo is really able to do.


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

Irocudont said:


> Turbo/Manifold gasket was pooched. New gasket installed, few ounces of blood spilled, MBC dialed in and it was good to go. Still running on Revo Stg 2 with boost limited to 18 psi, but noticeable improvement over the K03. Can't wait to re-flash to Uni Stg 2+ to see what this turbo is really able to do.


Looking to possibly get same setup as I have revo stage 2 too and want to use it til I can sell revo for money towards uni.. can you elaborate on how it runs/works with revo stg 2 or pm me with how it is, would be greatly appreciated and I'll owe you a :beer:


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Revo stage 2 runs really well for low to mid range. Boost does taper off faster than other tunes on the high end past 5500. Turn boost up all the way make SURE to have an mbc you'll overboost guaranteed. Without an mbc I was spiking around 28. 

You'll notice a difference between the turbos even on that tune. I would have a hard time justifying buying another tune if you already have stage 2. Just buy the revo switch so you can up timing and boost settings and you should have plenty of fun. I set mine to "stock" mode for normal driving and only turn on high boost sometimes.


----------



## Irocudont (Nov 3, 2006)

I thought about getting reflashed to the Revo K04-02X tune they created for Pro-Imports. According to the local Revo dealer, it is available since Pro-Imports is now defunct. For only $50, it seems like a good deal. But I don't have the time/money/want to have the car on the rollers trying to get the car dialed in, plus Revo doesn't offer any delete files (no longer have SAI)


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks, first person I've found with actual help and insight on revo stg 2 and frankenturbo. I've been looking into the F23. I already have timing bumped up due to water meth. Might just get frankenturbo setup along with a MBC and run 20 psi, not really worried bout it tapering off at over 5500 that just means I'll have to shift at 5500 ha :laugh:


----------



## schneeebes85 (Jul 12, 2008)

Irocudont, do you have anything else to add to what Jennekke said bout running frankenturbo with Revo stg 2 software?
And Jennekke def thank you that bit of advice is a $500-700 savings you just saved me and I'm sure a lot of other ppl!:thumbup:


----------



## Irocudont (Nov 3, 2006)

I haven't driven it much since I installed the turbo, so far it runs well on the Revo Stg2. I haven't played with the boost settings on the SPS so jennekke would be the man to field any questions on that.


----------



## Sortaflush (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi guys. I have a question about the F4t install. I have a mk4 gti that just had this kit installed 1000 miles ago. My question is sometimes randomly it will stall at idle. Like at a stop sign or something.
Also there is a slight stinky smoke coming from the turbo area. Any idea's?


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

Recently added water/meth to my frankenturbo setup. GIAC K04-02x file, 3" exhaust. When I first installed my frankenturbo, I made 214whp/245tq. Less than stellar numbers due to high intake temps and ignition angle correction factors. I then retarded static ignition timing by 3.75* to keep the timing pull at bay. Got a little power from that even. Added w/m, now I am running a 5.25* static advance with low CFs and alot more power. 




















Logs from before w/m

high intake temps, high CFs, low timing advance in the upper rev range


```
Group A:	003				Group B:	020				Group C:	118			
	Idle speed	Air mass in	Throt Angle	Ignit Angle		Idle Stabilization	Idle Stabilization	Idle Stabilization	Idle Stabilization		Engine Speed	Air Temp In	Boost Dut Cyc	Actual Boost
TIME	700-820 rpm	2.0-4.5 g/s	0.2-4.0%	0-12 BTDC	TIME					TIME	700-6800 RPM
```


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

Where are all the dynos of people running the 415cc file from Uni?


----------



## fullsize94 (Apr 16, 2008)

Anybody run an e85/100 file on the f4t yet?


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I know I'm bringing this one back from the dead but has anyone else had trouble keeping the three manifold to turbo bolts tight?
Mine backed out and I must have burned the gasket out because even after tightening them (about every three weeks) I still have a leak/tick from that seal area. 
It's defiantly from that joint, you can feel it with your hand. 

I'm going to get a new seal, I'm just afraid to crank down too hard on the bolts and break them.


----------



## Irocudont (Nov 3, 2006)

I ended up smearing high temp epoxy along a edge of each bolt. Almost 6 months now and the bolts haven't budged.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I know I'm bringing this one back from the dead but has anyone else had trouble keeping the three manifold to turbo bolts tight?
> Mine backed out and I must have burned the gasket out because even after tightening them (about every three weeks) I still have a leak/tick from that seal area.
> It's defiantly from that joint, you can feel it with your hand.
> 
> I'm going to get a new seal, I'm just afraid to crank down too hard on the bolts and break them.


what bolts are you using?
I use 12:9 bolts with nordlock washers on dougs manifold (K03) and its never come undone despite a lot of duress and testing I have put my own k03 hybrid thru. Been a solid manifold. :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

badger5 said:


> what bolts are you using?
> I use 12:9 bolts with nordlock washers on dougs manifold (K03) and its never come undone despite a lot of duress and testing I have put my own k03 hybrid thru. Been a solid manifold. :thumbup:


Nordlocks are the way to go. I use them on my Tial stainless turbine housing bolts to prevent backing out as well :thumbup:


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm using the bolts that Doug sent out with the kit from 2 1/2 years ago. I've had my FT since July of 2010 and it's been leaking for a while. 
I have been regularly tightening the bolts about once a month or so, but the gasket has completely given up so it's time to replace it and see if I can only have to do it once.

The Nord-Locks look great, I can't seem to find anyone that doesn't want to sell me 50 of them, I only three.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Nordlocks are the way to go. I use them on my Tial stainless turbine housing bolts to prevent backing out as well :thumbup:


same here. also did the same with my tial


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I'm using the bolts that Doug sent out with the kit from 2 1/2 years ago. I've had my FT since July of 2010 and it's been leaking for a while.
> I have been regularly tightening the bolts about once a month or so, but the gasket has completely given up so it's time to replace it and see if I can only have to do it once.
> 
> The Nord-Locks look great, I can't seem to find anyone that doesn't want to sell me 50 of them, I only three.


new gasket, 12:9 bolts and nords will sort you out.
there has to be someone in the US who has 3 of these?? surely


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

VDub Dan-O said:


> The Nord-Locks look great, I can't seem to find anyone that doesn't want to sell me 50 of them, I only three.


 Pag Parts


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Great timng on the old turbo bolts... 

Back when I originally posted in this thread I had a few exhaust leaks. The first was the manifold itself. The other was those bolts... the one closest to the block broke in the turbo and I had to have it drilled out, so I contacted Doug about the stud kit. New gasket and nord locks made all the difference. It's definitely a kick in the pants again. I didn't know how much I was losing with the exhaust leak until I got it fixed.

I need to repost videos... I've gotten quite a few views on my old ones and I think they're a bad representation. Here's a little clip of second gear and part of third. It didn't used to break traction like this.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

badger5 said:


> new gasket, 12:9 bolts and nords will sort you out.
> there has to be someone in the US who has 3 of these?? surely


McMaster Carr may also sell them


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

FastenAl


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

VDub Dan-O said:


> I'm using the bolts that Doug sent out with the kit from 2 1/2 years ago. I've had my FT since July of 2010 and it's been leaking for a while.
> I have been regularly tightening the bolts about once a month or so, but the gasket has completely given up so it's time to replace it and see if I can only have to do it once.
> 
> The Nord-Locks look great, I can't seem to find anyone that doesn't want to sell me 50 of them, I only three.


IE has them...get the factory metal gasket not the cometic. Truth be told my bolts backed out with the nordlocks and properly torqued. I resulted to using hi-temp loctite I got from another tex member..


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

And another with traction control off. I suck at shifting (while holding a camera:bs


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

jennekke said:


> And another with traction control off. I suck at shifting (while holding a camera:bs


Now do a pull where your foot is flat on the floor to redline. Looks like you started wussing out around 5800  ... But then put your foot back into it


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

badger5 said:


> new gasket, 12:9 bolts and nords will sort you out.
> there has to be someone in the US who has 3 of these?? surely


McMaster. See: http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/3209/=ls4a4i


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

jennekke said:


> And another with traction control off. I suck at shifting (while holding a camera:bs


 Pllease tell me this front wheel drive.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, it's front weel drive


----------



## VDub Dan-O (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, I know it's been a while since I asked, but I finally have time to take the Beetle off-line and fix the exhaust leak. 

Doug sent me three studs and lock nuts at no charge to me to fix my bolt issue. 

It's so much better now! I can hear the turbo again.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Studs with no gasket and no probs for 2 weeks now!


----------

